# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Θεος κ κολαση

## Lou!

γεια σας αγαπητοι συμφορουμιτες

εχω τον εξης προβληματισμο: επειδη ειχα μπλεξει κανα 8μηνο να ψαχνομαι με την εκκλησια κ το Χριστο κ τετοια, εφτασα κ αρχισα να τρωω τρελες φρικες ψυχολογικες κ ειπα τελος. ειτε υπαρχει ειτε δεν υπαρχει, εγω τελειωσα.

ειμαι αθεη, ή αν υπαρχει Θεος ειμαι αρνησιθεη, εγω κ ο Θεος να ειμαστε οσο πιο μακρυα γινεται.

ξερει κανείς αν τελικα υπαρχει Θεος, τι θα απογινουμε εμεις οι αθεοι? θα παμε στην κολαση?

υγ: παιδια ρωταω σοβαρα! μη με αρχισετε ψιλογαζι στο δουλεμα, δε σας κοροιδευω! εφαγα φρικη λεμε!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λου....η απάντηση σου στην ερώτηση απλά δεν υπάρχει.
Είναι σα να ρωτάς αν υπάρχει μετά θανατον ζωή. Μόνο όταν πεθάνουμε θα το μάθουμε.
Ο κάθε άνθρωπος αντιλαμβάνεται το Θεό διαφορετικά, μερικοί καθόλου. Είναι τόσο μεγάλη αυτή η κουβέντα που θέλουμε χρόνια και κατάληξη δεν θα εχει, γιατί δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενική απόδειξη.
Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω πως υπάρχει, αλλά δεν πιστεύω σον παράδεισο ή στην κόλαση, παρά στην επόμενη ζωή που θα είμαστε σε καλύτερη ή χειρότερη μοίρα.. :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

σε εχει πιασει η μαλακια παλι?
Ναι θα σε βαλουμε αρχηγοπουλο να βρεις αν υπαρχει Θεος ή οχι..
ειναι απαραιτητο να βρεις την απαντηση?
Αστο στο φλου..παραδεισος ειναι να νιωθεις καλα..κολαση να υποφερεις 
Τ Ε Λ Ο Σ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> σε εχει πιασει η μαλακια παλι?
> Ναι θα σε βαλουμε αρχηγοπουλο να βρεις αν υπαρχει Θεος ή οχι..
> ειναι απαραιτητο να βρεις την απαντηση?
> Αστο στο φλου..παραδεισος ειναι να νιωθεις καλα..κολαση να υποφερεις 
> Τ Ε Λ Ο Σ


αχααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!! φωτεινή δεν υπάρχεις!!! έλιωσα!

(άσε το κορίτσι να προβληματίζεται!!!!)

----------


## iberis

Βρε Λου η ερώτηση είναι λίγο παιδική  :Smile:  ...εδώ καλά καλά δεν ξέρουμε πώς είναι η κόλαση αν τελικά υπάρχει.. (που ξέρεις, μπορεί να μας αρέσει:Ρ)
Υποθέτω ότι υπερασχολήθηκες με το θέμα και έφτασες σε σημείο να μπερδευτείς.
Για μένα ο Θεός είναι αγάπη, το "καλό". Αν θες να μιλήσουμε για τον χριστιανισμό, είναι τρόπος ζωής και όχι μια θρησκεία που που σε υποχρεώνει να πηγαίνεις κάθε κυριακή στην εκκλησία κλπ κλπ. 
Η πίστη δεν είναι κάτι που πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει με αρνητικό τρόπο αλλά να μας κάνει να αισθανόμαστε όμορφα (κάπως έτσι μου το είχες πει κι εσύ). Προσωπικά, όμως πιστεύω ότι πρώτα από όλα πρέπει να πιστεύουμε στον εαυτό μας και να μην περιμένουμε κάποιο θαύμα που θα μας αποδείξει την ύπαρξη του Θεού. Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει!

Υ.Γ. Ίσως τα έγραψα λίγο μπερδεμένα και να μην έγινα κατανοητή αλλά βιάζομαι να φύγω.. πιθανότατα να επανέλθω!
Φιλιά!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ναι θα παμε στη κολαση και θα καιγομαστε μια ζωη! βαριεμαι να ξανακανω κουβεντα για θρησκευτικα. κι αν υπαρχει θεος τι ? που χρησιμευει γενικοτερα, οταν ο πλανητης παει κατα διαολου ? πραγματικα ειναι το τελευταιο που με απασχολει πλεον.

----------


## Lou!

> παραδεισος ειναι να νιωθεις καλα..κολαση να υποφερεις 
> Τ Ε Λ Ο Σ


ωραια, αν Θεος ειναι γενικα κατι "καλο" κ παραδεισος κατι "καλο", τοτε καλα εκανα κ ξεκοψα, γιατι εγω αρχισα να αισθανομαι την κολαση απο τωρα! οπότε η Θεος δεν ειναι κ κατι τοσο καλο οσο νομιζουμε, ή λαθος Θεο εχω στο κεφαλι μου!

----------


## Deep purple

Ο Θεός δε μετράει τα πράγματα με τα ανθρώπινα μέτρα, δεν κρίνει όπως εμείς φανταζόμαστε, επομένως δε χρειάζεται Lou να δοθούν απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά σου. 
Προφανώς κατά τη διάρκεια της ενασχόλησής σου με τη θρησκεία κάπου μπερδευτηκες, και δεν είσαι η μόνη. Και γω είχα ζητήματα. ο Θεός όμως δε ζητά ψυχαναγκαστικά να ασχοληθούμε μαζί Του, να τον αγαπήσουμε θέλει. Εύχομαι να βρεις την άκρη.

----------


## Remedy

> ναι θα παμε στη κολαση και θα καιγομαστε μια ζωη! βαριεμαι να ξανακανω κουβεντα για θρησκευτικα. *κι αν υπαρχει θεος τι ? που χρησιμευει γενικοτερα, οταν ο πλανητης παει κατα διαολου ?* πραγματικα ειναι το τελευταιο που με απασχολει πλεον.


axaxaxaxaxaxaxa
τι λες βρε κενο παλι?
σωστα! πως δεν το σκεφτηκε κανεις?
και να υπαρχει θεος, ΝΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΙΣΩ!
πλακα εχετε...

οσο για το ερωτημα της Λου, δεν απαντω ευθεως αφου δεν εχει ορεξη για εξυπναδες(γιατι εξυπναδα θα ελεγα:Ρ)
να πω ομως αυτο που μας ειχε πει επι του θεματος,ο καθηγητης των αγγλικων μας, οταν ειμασταν στο γυμνασιο και μου ειχε αρεσει: 
"μου ειναι αρκετο να ξερω, οτι ισως και να υπαρχει θεος..."

----------


## Lou!

οι προχωρημενοι χριστιανοι που εμπλεξα διαδικτυακως δεν ξερω ακριβως απο που τα λενε, εχουν διαβασει τις γραφες?, ουτε εγω ξερω, αλλα μυστηριωδως εχουν απαντησεις σε πολλα απο αυτα τα θεματα.
εγω τις γραφες δεν εκατσα να τις διαβασω.

κολαση λενε αν καταλαβα καλα, την επιβιωση της συνειδητοτητας μετα θανατον (δλδ δε δεχονται οτι η ψυχη πεθαινει), αλλα ειναι μονη κ ερημη, αποκομμενη απο το Θεο. κατι τετοιο. στη χειροτερη βασανιζεται απο τα παθη της. τωρα, αν τα εχει καλα με τον εαυτο της, μονη της, σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν ξερω τι παιζει!

δλδ εγω η αθεη, θα πεθανω κ θα βασανιζομαι μονη μου, αφου δε δεχομαι το Θεο (ειτε ως αθεη, ειτε ως αρνησιθεη). αλλα η κραση μου δε σηκωνει Θεο καλως η κακως. ολο ένοχη αισθανομαι. μεχρι κ για το προγαμιαιο σεξ που εκανα πριν κατι χρονια με τον πρωην, που λενε, κ που τοτε βεβαια δε μ απασχολουσε η θρησκεια ουτε κατα ελαχιστον.

ασε που δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να συμμετεχω σε ολες αυτες τις ακολουθιες κ τα μυστηρια της εκκλησιας! κ μετα σου λενε οτι δε σωζεσαι αν δε συμμετεχεις! παιδια μια χαρα ειστε γιατι δε μπλεξατε! που να ξερατε τι λενε!

----------


## helen25

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο καθένας μας πρέπει να αποφεύγει αυτά τα πραγμάτα: Λαιμαργία, Λαγνεία, Οκνηρία, Οργή, Φθόνος, Αλαζονεία, Απληστία... που αφορούν και τα περισσότερα ψυχολογικά μας...

και να τα αντικαταστήσουμε με τα εξής: ταπεινότητα, ευσπλαχνία, αγνότητα, φιλαλληλία, επιείκεια, καλοσύνη, εργατικότητα...

Δεν είμαι του βατικανού, που ανέφερα τις αρετές και τις αμαρτίες, απλά τις θεωρώ πολύ φυσιολογικές και λογικές ότι πρέπει να τις ακολουθεί ο οποιοςδήποτε για να είναι αυτός, εσύ, εγώ και όλοι μέσα μας καλά, με ή χωρίς θεό... Από την στιγμή που είμαστε ζωντανοί και πρέπει να μας νοιάζει αυτό! Το πως να φέρνουμε ευτυχία σε μας και στους άλλους και οι άλλοι να κάνουν το ίδιο... όλοι θα είμασταν καλύτερα και ο κόσμος μας θα ήταν καλύτερος, χωρίς θύτες και θύματα. Αλλά δυστυχώς κανένας ακόμα και εγώ :Ρ δεν τα ακολουθεί.

Εγωισμός, φόβος, θλίψη... τα έχουμε κάνει λίγο πολύ γενικώς σαλάτα τώρα που τα παρατηρώ!  :Big Grin: 

Δεν πιστεύω ούτε και γω στο χριστό, ούτε στην εκλησία, ούτε στον παράδησο, ούτε στην κόλαση, ούτε στις θρησκίες! 
Και δυστυχώς κανείς δεν το ξέρει αυτό που ρωτάς μόνο οι νεκροί... 
ίσως μπορεί, όταν φύγεις να βασανιστείς λιγάκι, ή να ελευθερωθείς, ή να έξαφανιστείς. Πιστεύω είναι θέμα ψυχής και μνήμης... πόσο θα αντέξει χωρίς το σώμα.
Στο θεό πιστεύω ίσως λίγο... μόνο και μόνο, επιδή με τρομάζει το ότι μπορεί να είμαστε μόνοι μας, διαλυμένοι, σαν έκρεμες στο πουθενά.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> ωραια, αν Θεος ειναι γενικα κατι "καλο" κ παραδεισος κατι "καλο", τοτε καλα εκανα κ ξεκοψα, γιατι εγω αρχισα να αισθανομαι την κολαση απο τωρα! οπότε η Θεος δεν ειναι κ κατι τοσο καλο οσο νομιζουμε, ή λαθος Θεο εχω στο κεφαλι μου!


Ματια μου γλυκα..
Εσυ καθεσαι και την ψαχνεις στα χαμενα..
Εγω δεν συνδεω Θεος-καλο-παραδεισος διαβολος-κακο-κολαση
Εσυ κρατα ΜΟΝΟ καλο-παραδεισος=αισθανομαι ομορφα 
κακο-κολαση=νιωθω ασχημα
ασε τον Θεο απεξω..Ο θεος ειναι φιλοσοφικο θεμα οχι κατι που θα το βαλουμε κατω να το αναλυσουμε..

----------


## Empneustns

Αν εχεις καλη ψυχη θα πας εκει που πρεπει να πας,μην σε ανησυχει καθολου αν εισαι αθεη η μωαμεθανη...
και δεν χρειαζεται να το ψαχνεις τοσο πολυ,σιγα σιγα θα αποκαλυπτονται μονα τους,οσο μεγαλωνεις.
κοιταξε να ζησεις την ζωη,να παρεις οσα μπορει να σου δωσει και να εχεις εναν οσο το δυνατον πιο αξιοπρεπη χαρακτηρα.
και ας κανεις αμαρτιες,και ας ειναι πολλες,αρκει να μαθαινεις απο αυτες.Αυτο εχει σημασια.Ωστε να μην επαναλαμβανονται οσο ειναι δυνατον.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> οι προχωρημενοι χριστιανοι που εμπλεξα διαδικτυακως δεν ξερω ακριβως απο που τα λενε, εχουν διαβασει τις γραφες?, ουτε εγω ξερω, αλλα μυστηριωδως εχουν απαντησεις σε πολλα απο αυτα τα θεματα.
> εγω τις γραφες δεν εκατσα να τις διαβασω.
> 
> κολαση λενε αν καταλαβα καλα, την επιβιωση της συνειδητοτητας μετα θανατον (δλδ δε δεχονται οτι η ψυχη πεθαινει), αλλα ειναι μονη κ ερημη, αποκομμενη απο το Θεο. κατι τετοιο. στη χειροτερη βασανιζεται απο τα παθη της. τωρα, αν τα εχει καλα με τον εαυτο της, μονη της, σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν ξερω τι παιζει!
> 
> δλδ εγω η αθεη, θα πεθανω κ θα βασανιζομαι μονη μου, αφου δε δεχομαι το Θεο (ειτε ως αθεη, ειτε ως αρνησιθεη). αλλα η κραση μου δε σηκωνει Θεο καλως η κακως. ολο ένοχη αισθανομαι. μεχρι κ για το προγαμιαιο σεξ που εκανα πριν κατι χρονια με τον πρωην, που λενε, κ που τοτε βεβαια δε μ απασχολουσε η θρησκεια ουτε κατα ελαχιστον.
> 
> ασε που δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να συμμετεχω σε ολες αυτες τις ακολουθιες κ τα μυστηρια της εκκλησιας! κ μετα σου λενε οτι δε σωζεσαι αν δε συμμετεχεις! παιδια μια χαρα ειστε γιατι δε μπλεξατε! που να ξερατε τι λενε!


μαλακιες τουμπανα..
αυτα ειναι φανατιλεςςςςςς
μην ακους τιποτα.ο καθενας ερμηνευει οπως νιωθει καλα..
πχ ο πουριτανος πιστευει οτι το καλο ειναι να μην κανει "αισχη" ,το να πληγωνει τους αλλους πχ δεν ειναι τιποτα..
(εχω απειρα πχ αλλα ξερω οτι θα το πιασεις το νοημα)

----------


## Lou!

fuck! short message!




> Βρε Λου η ερώτηση είναι λίγο παιδική 
> κ εγω παιδακι ειμαι! 
> 
> Για μένα ο Θεός είναι αγάπη, το "καλό". Αν θες να μιλήσουμε για τον χριστιανισμό, είναι τρόπος ζωής και όχι μια θρησκεία που που σε υποχρεώνει να πηγαίνεις κάθε κυριακή στην εκκλησία κλπ κλπ.
> 
> ωραια, τοτε οι εκκλησιες που κολλανε κ γιατι υπαρχουνε? κ οι λειτουγιες κ η εξομολογηση κ η θεια κοινωνια? ολες αυτες οι μαλακιες?
> Η πίστη δεν είναι κάτι που πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει με αρνητικό τρόπο αλλά να μας κάνει να αισθανόμαστε όμορφα (κάπως έτσι μου το είχες πει κι εσύ). 
> 
> ναι, αλλα στην πορεια την επαθα κ καηκα!!!!

----------


## Lou!

κατ αρχην να ευχαριστησω ολους για τη συμμετοχη, για να μην ευχαριστω καθε λιγο κ λιγακι!  :Smile:

----------


## carrie

Να σου πω Λου, μπας και απαντησω σε μερος της ερωτησης σου. Εχει αποδειχτει απο πολλα γεγονοτα και ερευνες παγκοσμιως, οτι η πιστη εχει θεραπευτικη δυναμη, και ειναι ενα πανανθρωπινο φαινομενο. Αποδειχτηκε λοιπον οτι εχουν γινει πολλα απο αυτα που καποιοι αποκαλουν θαυματα, σε ολο τον κοσμο, εξαιτιας της πιστης, στον Αη Γιωργη, στον Αλαχ, στον Βουδα, στο μεγαλο πνευμα του πρασινου ιπποποταμου κτλ κτλ κτλ. Δεν εχει αποδειχτει οτι ο Αη Γιωργης, ο μεγαλος πρασινος ιπποποταμος και η ιερη αγελαδα των ινδουιστων κανανε τα θαυματα, αλλα η πιστη των ανθρωπων! Αυτο που ειναι μεσα τους!!

----------


## Lou!

καρι, εμενα δε με ενοχλει αν αυτο που ειναι μεσα τους ειναι ο Θεος ή ειναι κατι τελειως ανθρωπινο. ας ειναι ο,τι θελει να ειναι.
εμενα αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι οτι εκει που σχεδον ολοι πανε στην πιστη για να βοηθηθουν, εγω αρχισα να ασχολιεμαι κ επαθα ενα κομματι καταθλιψης!
(δε λεω οτι για ολη την καταθλιψη φταιει η ενασχοληση με τα θεια, αλλα λεω οτι δε με εκανε να νιωθω καλα, αλλα χειροτερα!)

μαλλον εγω θα φταιω καπου! καλυτερα που ξεκοψα, κ εκκλησια ουτε απο μακρια!

----------


## Deep purple

Εγώ έχω "δει" να γίνονται θαύματα σε ανθρώπους που είχαν χασει την πίστη τους, εχω δει να γίνοντα δυνατά αυτά που ανθρωπίνως δεν γίνονται. Οφείλω να το καταθέσω. Με αγαπη

----------


## Θεοφανία

> καρι, εμενα δε με ενοχλει αν αυτο που ειναι μεσα τους ειναι ο Θεος ή ειναι κατι τελειως ανθρωπινο. ας ειναι ο,τι θελει να ειναι.
> εμενα αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι οτι εκει που σχεδον ολοι πανε στην πιστη για να βοηθηθουν, εγω αρχισα να ασχολιεμαι κ επαθα ενα κομματι καταθλιψης!
> (δε λεω οτι για ολη την καταθλιψη φταιει η ενασχοληση με τα θεια, αλλα λεω οτι δε με εκανε να νιωθω καλα, αλλα χειροτερα!)
> 
> μαλλον εγω θα φταιω καπου! καλυτερα που ξεκοψα, κ εκκλησια ουτε απο μακρια!


βασικά από εκκλησία και από "ανθρώπους του Θεου" τύπου παπάδες και προφήτες, καλά έκανες και ξέκοψες.
Ούτε το 5% από αυτούς δεν αξίζουν τον κόπο και δεν χρειάζεται να σου πω τους λόγους, τους βλέπεις και τους ακούς καθημερινά γύρω σου.
Ο Θεός είναι μέσα μας και αυτό που πρεσβεύει είναι η αγάπη. Αν μπορείς να δίνεις αγάπη, τότε τον έχεις μέσα σου.

----------


## Lou!

deep purple, σε ανθρωπους που ειχαν χασει την πιστη? δεν ειναι προυποθεση η πιστη για να γινει ενα θαυμα?

----------


## carrie

ντιπ περπλ δεν υπαρχει μονο η πιστη στους αγιους και στα πνευματα, εγω φταιω που δεν το ανεφερα, υπαρχει και η πιστη στον εαυτο μας, στην ιατρικη, στην μοιρα, σε οτιδηποτε, κι αυτο πιστη ειναι, δεν ηθελα να αναφερθω μονο στη θρησκευτικη, υπαρχει και πολυ απλα η θεληση για ζωη και η αγαπη  :Smile: 

Λου, η υπεραπασχοληση με την χριστιανικη πιστη εξ ορισμου σε καταθλιψη θα σε οδηγησει, αφου για να κατακτησει κανεις για την συγκεκριμενη πιστη τον παραδεισο συμφωνα με τις ερμηνειες που προσpαθουν να μας περασουν οι ερμηνευτες των ευαγγελιων πρεπει να υποφερει, να ποναει, να ειναι αρρωστος, φτωχος, αδικημενος, να μην κανει προγαμιαιο σεξ, να σεβεται τους γονεις ακομα κι αν ειναι τερατα και ουτω καθεξης.

Κρατα μονο οτι ειναι καλο για σενα απο καθε πιστη στον κοσμο. Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη. Σε ολες κατι θα βρεις!

----------


## ανεμος

> καρι, εμενα δε με ενοχλει αν αυτο που ειναι μεσα τους ειναι ο Θεος ή ειναι κατι τελειως ανθρωπινο. ας ειναι ο,τι θελει να ειναι.
> εμενα αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι οτι εκει που σχεδον ολοι πανε στην πιστη για να βοηθηθουν, εγω αρχισα να ασχολιεμαι κ επαθα ενα κομματι καταθλιψης!
> (δε λεω οτι για ολη την καταθλιψη φταιει η ενασχοληση με τα θεια, αλλα λεω οτι δε με εκανε να νιωθω καλα, αλλα χειροτερα!)
> 
> μαλλον εγω θα φταιω καπου! καλυτερα που ξεκοψα, κ εκκλησια ουτε απο μακρια!


Αγαπητη Λου
Διαβαζοντας το τελευταιο ποστ σου και γενικοτερα τα προηγουμενα,βρισκω απολυτως φυσιολογικο να μελαγχολεις η να αισθανεσαι κατι βαρυ.Οποιος ασχολειται με τις υπαρξιακες του ανησυχιες παντα αισθανεται κατι βαρυ να πλαναται..Ξερεις εμεις ειμαστε τα μοναδικα οντα που γνωριζουμε οτι εχουμε ημερομηνια ληξης....Γιατι για μενα προσωπικα ολο το θεμα αυτο εχει να κανει με τον Θανατο και τιποτε περισσοτερο...τωρα ο θεος,ο διαολος η κολαση και ο παραδεισος δεν ξερω τι ειναι ακριβως αλλα αν κοιταξεις εξω απο το παραθυρο σου θα δεις οτι εχει ερθει η ανοιξη.............
Κλεινοντας σου παραθετω κατι που διαβασα ....Το τελος ειναι σημαντικο για ολα τα πραγματα....ακομα και για μας................................

----------


## Lou!

> Ο Θεός είναι μέσα μας και αυτό που πρεσβεύει είναι η αγάπη. Αν μπορείς να δίνεις αγάπη, τότε τον έχεις μέσα σου.


χμμ, αυτο μαλλον ειναι η ουσια τελικα. δε νομιζω οτι ο Θεος μπορει να ανιχνευθει με καποιον αλλο τροπο. αν κ το ξεχναω.
ας πουμε οτι προσπαθω οσο μπορω!

----------


## keep_walking

Εμενα με ενδιαφερει εαν υπαρχει μετα θανατον ζωη και ποια ειναι αυτη...αλλα μαλλον δεν υπαρχει ή μαλλον δεν δυναται να απαντηθει (ας αφησουμε ενα παραθυρακι:P).

Τωρα εαν υπαρχει θεος , δεν βλεπω γιατι πρεπει να με απασχολει. Δεν βλεπω το λογο εαν υπαρχει μετα θανατον ζωη γιατι πρεπει να ειναι συνηφασμενη με το θεο.

Φυσικα οπως εχουμε το θεο στο κεφαλι μας ,ολα εχουν σχεση με το θεο. Αντε τωρα να καταλαβεις γιατι δινει αξια ο θεος εαν πιστευουμε σε αυτον , σαν να απανταμε στο νημα του και να χαιρεται :Smile: 

Ανακεφαλαιωνω , μακαρι να υπαρχει θεος, μετα θανατον ζωη και ολα να ηταν πιο μαγικα απο οτι δειχνει η ωμη πραγματικοτητα....και μπορει και να ειναι μαγικα :Smile:

----------


## sabb

Θεωρώ αδόκιμο το τόπικ, τη στιγμή που κάποιοι συμφορουμίτες μας έχουν καταθέσει την ψυχή τους για τις πρόσφατες απώλειες που είχαν...

Φυσικά, σε ένα φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα κανείς δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει, ξέρετε οι περισσότεροι πως είμαι άθεος αλλά σέβομαι την ανάγκη του καθένα να θέλει να διαιωνίζεται η ματαιότητα του, προσωπικά προτιμώ την ανυπαρξία μετά τον θάνατο, άλλωστε εκεί ήμουν και πριν γεννηθώ και δεν θυμάμαι να μην περνούσα καλά ....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεωρώ αδόκιμο το τόπικ, τη στιγμή που κάποιοι συμφορουμίτες μας έχουν καταθέσει την ψυχή τους για τις πρόσφατες απώλειες που είχαν...
> 
> Φυσικά, σε ένα φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα κανείς δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει, ξέρετε οι περισσότεροι πως είμαι άθεος αλλά σέβομαι την ανάγκη του καθένα να θέλει να διαιωνίζεται η ματαιότητα του, προσωπικά προτιμώ την ανυπαρξία μετά τον θάνατο, άλλωστε εκεί ήμουν και πριν γεννηθώ και δεν θυμάμαι να μην περνούσα καλά ....


ναι, σάββα μου αλλά ούτε και συ είσαι σίγουρος για το αν υπάρχει ή όχι Θεός, ή για το αν υπάρχει ή όχι μετά θάνατον ζωή, έτσι δεν είναι?
Και το λέω με το σκεπτικό πως δεν αποδεικνύεται κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## keep_walking

> Θεωρώ αδόκιμο το τόπικ, τη στιγμή που κάποιοι συμφορουμίτες μας έχουν καταθέσει την ψυχή τους για τις πρόσφατες απώλειες που είχαν...
> 
> Φυσικά, σε ένα φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα κανείς δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει, ξέρετε οι περισσότεροι πως είμαι άθεος αλλά σέβομαι την ανάγκη του καθένα να θέλει να διαιωνίζεται η ματαιότητα του, προσωπικά προτιμώ την ανυπαρξία μετά τον θάνατο, άλλωστε εκεί ήμουν και πριν γεννηθώ και δεν θυμάμαι να μην περνούσα καλά ....


Δεν νομιζω να ειμαστε γκουρου , απλως λεμε τις σκεψεις μας για κατι και ολοι εχουν αποψη γιατι ολους τους εχει απασχολησει απο την παιδικη κιολας ηλικια.
Απο κει και περα δεν βλεπω που υπαρχει η ματαιδοξια στο παθος για ζωη , αλλωστε ειμαστε προγραμματισμενοι να ζουμε και οχι να θετουμε τελος στην υπαρξη μας...για αυτο υπαρχουμε.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Δεν εχω διαβασει ολα τα ποστ..και ειναι ενα αναπαντητο ερωτημα για μενα..πιστευω στην υπαρξη μιας ανωτερης δυναμης ειτε αυτος λεγεται θεος.αλλαχ,η βουδας Iσωs με συμφερει να πιστευω,ισως ειμαι αδυναμη και θεωρω οτι καποιος- κατι θα με βγαλει απο μια δυσκολη κατασταση.Δεν ξερω επισης αν ο θεος ειναι μεσα μου -μεσα μας και μας

----------


## Ακροβατης

και μας συγχωρει τα παντα..δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει θεος -κολαση ξερω μονο οτι αν προσπαθεις ανταμιβεσαι

----------


## sabb

> ναι, σάββα μου αλλά ούτε και συ είσαι σίγουρος για το αν υπάρχει ή όχι Θεός, ή για το αν υπάρχει ή όχι μετά θάνατον ζωή, έτσι δεν είναι?
> Και το λέω με το σκεπτικό πως δεν αποδεικνύεται κάτι τέτοιο.


Θεοφανία έχω διαφορετική αντίληψη για την έννοια Θεός , και η άρνηση μου στην ύπαρξη του είναι κατά βάση τεκμηριωμένη , όσο δεν τεκμηριώνεται η ύπαρξη του. Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις, μου φαίνεται εντελώς παράλογη η όλη ιστορία του χριστιανικού θεού όπου ένας "παιχνιδιάρης" παντοκράτορας , κάνει "μούτρα" κι απαιτεί να τον λατρεύουν οι πιστοί. Για ποιο λόγο, η έννοια θεός δεν κάνει αισθητή την παρουσία του ? Μάλλον γιατί δεν υπάρχει έτσι δεν είναι ? Ο λόγος είναι προφανής και το "μάλλον" αφορά τη ροή της συζήτησης και δεν αντιπροσωπεύει τις δικές μου πεποιθήσεις... 

Άλλωστε, γι' αυτό το λόγο δηλώνω άθεος και όχι αγνωστικιστής, θα μπορούσα ξέρεις αν μ'ενδιέφερε να κουβαλάω την ασημαντότητα μου στους αιώνες των αιώνων να κρατήσω και μια "πισινή", αλλά θα υποκρινόμουν απέναντι σε μένα τον ίδιο...

----------


## keep_walking

> Άλλωστε, γι' αυτό το λόγο δηλώνω άθεος και όχι αγνωστικιστής, θα μπορούσα ξέρεις αν μ'ενδιέφερε να κουβαλάω την ασημαντότητα μου στους αιώνες των αιώνων να κρατήσω και μια "πισινή", αλλά θα υποκρινόμουν απέναντι σε μένα τον ίδιο...


Εγω δηλωνω αγνωστικιστης , απο την αποψη οτι η πεπερασμενη σκεψη μου δεν μπορει να συλλαβει την μαγεια του οικοδομηματος , του συμπαντος κλπ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Tι διαφορα εχει ο αγνωστικισμος με τον αθεισμο?Ετσι οπως αντιλαμβανομαι τις λεξεις αγνωστικισμος ειναι οτι δεν ξερεις αν υπαρχεις θεος ,ενω αθεισμος εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν υπαρχει θεος.Αν κανω κατι λαθος διορθωστε με.

----------


## sabb

> Δεν νομιζω να ειμαστε γκουρου , απλως λεμε τις σκεψεις μας για κατι και ολοι εχουν αποψη γιατι ολους τους εχει απασχολησει απο την παιδικη κιολας ηλικια.
> Απο κει και περα δεν βλεπω που υπαρχει η ματαιδοξια στο παθος για ζωη , αλλωστε ειμαστε προγραμματισμενοι να ζουμε και οχι να θετουμε τελος στην υπαρξη μας...για αυτο υπαρχουμε.


Αγαπητέ Κιπ, φυσικά και να ζήσουμε και να αγαπήσουμε τη ζωή σαν να μην υπάρχει μετά - αν το κάναμε όλοι αυτό ίσως να ήμασταν απαλλαγμένοι από αντιλήψεις που μας φυλακίζουν αντί να μας απελευθερώνουν κι εκτός όλων αυτών, δεν νομίζω να μας προγραμματίζει κανείς... Είναι όλα τόσο random, δεν νομίζεις ?

Κατά τ' άλλα φυσικά συζήτηση κάνουμε πάνω σ'ένα πανάρχαιο ερώτημα, κι οι απόψεις όλων είναι a priori σεβαστές...

----------


## sabb

> Tι διαφορα εχει ο αγνωστικισμος με τον αθεισμο?Ετσι οπως αντιλαμβανομαι τις λεξεις αγνωστικισμος ειναι οτι δεν ξερεις αν υπαρχεις θεος ,ενω αθεισμος εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν υπαρχει θεος.Αν κανω κατι λαθος διορθωστε με.


Ακριβώς αυτό...

----------


## keep_walking

Οσο για το μετα θανατον ζωη , προυποθετει τον θανατο. Ο ανθρωπος πεθαινει καιποια στιγμη απο γηρατεια , απο ατυχηματα κλπ.

Τα γηρατεια ειναι και αυτα μια αρωστια. Εαν διαβαζεται επιστημονικη φαντασια , υπαρχουν λυσεις , μονο που ειναι ανεφικτες προς το παρον , και φυσικα καποια στιγμη το συμπαν θα πεθανει λογω εντροπιας (ενεργειακος θανατος) , σε ενα τεραστιο αριθμο αιωνων.

Αλλα ας μην πιασουμε την μελλοντολογια.

Εγω μες την σφαιρα μου και ως τα μυρια των κυτταρων που μου εδωσαν ζωη και μου ειπαν ζησε , γιατι αλλιως δεν θα υπηρχε τιποτα απο το ανθρωπινο ειδος , ηρθα για να μεινω οσο μπορω και αντεχω :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

> δεν νομίζω να μας προγραμματίζει κανείς


Και ομως πιστευω οτι ειμαστε προγραμματισμενοι να υπαρχουμε ,σαν φυσικη επιλογη , οπως καθε πλασμα που διαθετει ζωη.

Εαν καποιο πλασμα δεν ειχε αυτη την θεληση απλως δεν υπαρχει ωστε να διαιωνιστει η υπαρξη του.

----------


## sabb

> Και ομως πιστευω οτι ειμαστε προγραμματισμενοι να υπαρχουμε ,σαν φυσικη επιλογη , οπως καθε πλασμα που διαθετει ζωη.
> 
> Εαν καποιο πλασμα δεν ειχε αυτη την θεληση απλως δεν υπαρχει ωστε να διαιωνιστει η υπαρξη του.


Παράλογο να προγραμματίζει κάποιος τη ζωή βάσει κάποιου σχεδίου. Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ για ποιο σκοπό ακριβώς να προγραμματίζεις κάποια μόρια αμινοξέων σε κάποια μεριά του σύμπαντος που δεν την "ξέρει ούτε η μάνα του", από τη στιγμή που είσαι ο δημιουργός - υποτίθεται - των πάντων. Πολύ childish για έναν θεό ή έστω μια ενεργειακή οντότητα , οφείλεις να το παραδεχτείς κιπ....
Η θέληση για ζωή και αναπαραγωγή είναι φυσική επιλογή των ειδών κατά τον Δαρβίνο και δεν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να πιστέψω πως οι δεινόσαυροι μια ωραία πρωία αποφάσισαν να αυτοκτονήσουν ομαδικά. Απλά τους ήρθε ένας κομήτης στο κεφάλι, είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος πως μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή κανείς τους δεν ήθελε να το ξεκουνήσει από ένα κόσμο που ήταν το κυρίαρχο είδος...

----------


## marian_m

Για μένα οι θρησκείες δεν είναι παρά ένας τρόπος -ο πιο πετυχημένος ως τώρα- για τον έλεγχο των ανθρώπων και ολόκληρων κοινωνιών. Τα μεγαλύτερα εγκλήματα και γενοκτονίες έχουν γίνει στο όνομα της θρησκείας. Οι περισσότερες φοβίες και ενοχές μας, ακόμα και για τα πιο όμορφα πράγματα, όπως το σεξ, ξεκινάνε από τις θρησκείες. Για να μη μιλήσω για την υποβιβασμένη θέση της γυναίκας και πώς αντιμετωπίζεται από τις περισσότερες θρησκείες -και δε μιλάω για τον ακραίο μουσουλμανισμό, γιατί και ο χριστιανισμός δεν πάει πίσω.
Για έναν σκεπτόμενο, συνειδητοποιημένο άνθρωπο, νομίζω ότι η θρησκεία είναι άχρηστη. 
Τώρα, όσον αφορά την ύπαρξη ή όχι Θεού, Θεών, κάποιας ανώτερης δύναμης, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει, τουλάχιστον με την έννοια που υπάρχει στο μυαλό μας. 
Ως άνθρωποι, που δεν έχουμε ακόμα τις απαντήσεις για όλα, έχουμε την ανάγκη να πιστεύουμε σε κάτι "ανώτερο, μεγαλύτερο, σοφότερο" από μας. Παλιότερα, κάθετι που δεν μπορούσε να εξηγηθεί, αποδίδονταν σε κάποιες ανώτερες δυνάμεις, σε θεούς και δαίμονες. Δεν είναι τυχαίο, ότι με τα χρόνια ο αριθμός των "Θεών" που μας είναι απαραίτητοι, μειώνεται.Όσο αναπτύσσεται η ανθρωπότητα (πνευματικά, επιστημονικά, τεχνολογικά), όσο περισσότερα μυστήρια εξηγούνται, τόσο η ανάγκη ύπαρξης Θεού γίνεται μικρότερη.
Και ακόμη δεν έχουμε καταλάβει απόλυτα πώς λειτουργεί ο εγκέφαλός μας!
Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν μπορούμε ακόμα να αντιληφθούμε με τις 5 αισθήσεις (ίσως δεν τα αντιληφθούμε και ποτέ), έξω από μας, πέρα από μας, σε άλλες διαστάσεις, ότι δεν είμαστε το κέντρο του σύμπαντος (ή των άπειρων συμπάντων), αλλά ένα πολύ μικρό κομμάτι του, αλλά η ιδέα ενός Θεού, ο οποίος μας δημιούργησε και μας φροντίζει και τον οποίο θα συναντήσουμε -αν είμαστε καλοί άνθρωποι- όταν πεθάνουμε, μου φαίνεται -το λιγότερο- αφελής.

----------


## Lou!

> Θεωρώ αδόκιμο το τόπικ, τη στιγμή που κάποιοι συμφορουμίτες μας έχουν καταθέσει την ψυχή τους για τις πρόσφατες απώλειες που είχαν...


ολες οι αποψεις πολυ ενδιαφερουσες!

το μονο που ομολογω οτι με ενοχλησε λιγο κ το λεω στα ισια, ειναι το παραπανω σχολιο του σαββα. σεβαστη η γνωμη του βεβαια.

προσωπικα δεν το ειδα καθολου ετσι κ δεν το ανοιξα το νημα για να τη μπω σε κανεναν πενθουντα. απλα τον τελευταιο καιρο ασχολουμαι αρκετα με μεταφυσικη σε βαθμο που αρχισε ψυχολογικα να με επηρεαζει παρα πολυ, αρνητικα εννοω.

κ το νημα στο φορουμ της καταθλιψης το ανοιξα, που ειναι κ η ψυχικη διαταραχη που εχω περασει στο παρελθον κ επεισοδεια καταθλιψης κατα καιρους περναω, γιατι καλως η κακως εχω καταθλιπτικες τασεις.

----------


## marian_m

> καρι, εμενα δε με ενοχλει αν αυτο που ειναι μεσα τους ειναι ο Θεος ή ειναι κατι τελειως ανθρωπινο. ας ειναι ο,τι θελει να ειναι.
> εμενα αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι οτι εκει που σχεδον ολοι πανε στην πιστη για να βοηθηθουν, εγω αρχισα να ασχολιεμαι κ επαθα ενα κομματι καταθλιψης!
> (δε λεω οτι για ολη την καταθλιψη φταιει η ενασχοληση με τα θεια, αλλα λεω οτι δε με εκανε να νιωθω καλα, αλλα χειροτερα!)
> 
> μαλλον εγω θα φταιω καπου! καλυτερα που ξεκοψα, κ εκκλησια ουτε απο μακρια!


Καθόλου δεν φταις εσύ. Έχεις συναντήσει κανέναν από αυτούς τους κολλημένους θρησκόληπτους να είναι χαρούμενος και να χαμογελάει.
Μες στη μιζέρια και την ενοχή είναι. Και στο να κριτικάρουν τους άλλους που είναι αμαρτωλοί.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Θεωρω οτι η αναγκη μας για πιστη σε εναν θεο ,προερχεται μονο απο τις στιγμες που δεν ειμαστε καλα.Λεμε ωχ θεε μου και παναγιτσα μου μονο οταν δεν ειμαστε καλα.Οταν ειμαστε στα πανω μας παει ο θεος.Γιατι?K εφοσον ο θεος ειναι αγαπη και ειναι τοσο γουτσου γουτσου γιατι δεν βαζουμε την αγαπη μεσα μας?ελεος με τα παραμυθια ,η αναγκη μας για επιβεβαιωση και συμφιλιωση προς τον εαυτο μας γενναει την αναγκη πιστης σε ανωτερο ον.

----------


## marian_m

Στο σύμπαν τίποτα δεν "πεθαίνει" δεν χάνεται. Μετασχηματίζεται σε κάτι άλλο. Παίρνει άλλη μορφή. Με αυτή τη λογική, γιατί μόνο ο άνθρωπος να εξαφανίζεται?

----------


## Ακροβατης

> Στο σύμπαν τίποτα δεν "πεθαίνει" δεν χάνεται. Μετασχηματίζεται σε κάτι άλλο. Παίρνει άλλη μορφή. Με αυτή τη λογική, γιατί μόνο ο άνθρωπος να εξαφανίζεται?



ΓΙΑΤΙ να μην εξαφανιζεται ο ανθρωπος?τα ζωα πεθαινουν ,γιατι να μη το παρουμε αποφαση οτι θα γινουμε χωμα?οσο ελπιζεις σε μεταθατιο ζωη τοσο σε αυτη τη ζωη δεν βελτιωνομαστε.Γιατι?θα ερθει ο θεος να μας σωσει?θα γινει 2 παρουσια και θα κριθουμε ολοι?παπαριες....

----------


## sabb

> Για μένα οι θρησκείες δεν είναι παρά ένας τρόπος -ο πιο πετυχημένος ως τώρα- για τον έλεγχο των ανθρώπων και ολόκληρων κοινωνιών. Τα μεγαλύτερα εγκλήματα και γενοκτονίες έχουν γίνει στο όνομα της θρησκείας. Οι περισσότερες φοβίες και ενοχές μας, ακόμα και για τα πιο όμορφα πράγματα, όπως το σεξ, ξεκινάνε από τις θρησκείες. Για να μη μιλήσω για την υποβιβασμένη θέση της γυναίκας και πώς αντιμετωπίζεται από τις περισσότερες θρησκείες -και δε μιλάω για τον ακραίο μουσουλμανισμό, γιατί και ο χριστιανισμός δεν πάει πίσω.
> Για έναν σκεπτόμενο, συνειδητοποιημένο άνθρωπο, νομίζω ότι η θρησκεία είναι άχρηστη. 
> Τώρα, όσον αφορά την ύπαρξη ή όχι Θεού, Θεών, κάποιας ανώτερης δύναμης, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει, τουλάχιστον με την έννοια που υπάρχει στο μυαλό μας. 
> Ως άνθρωποι, που δεν έχουμε ακόμα τις απαντήσεις για όλα, έχουμε την ανάγκη να πιστεύουμε σε κάτι "ανώτερο, μεγαλύτερο, σοφότερο" από μας. Παλιότερα, κάθετι που δεν μπορούσε να εξηγηθεί, αποδίδονταν σε κάποιες ανώτερες δυνάμεις, σε θεούς και δαίμονες. Δεν είναι τυχαίο, ότι με τα χρόνια ο αριθμός των "Θεών" που μας είναι απαραίτητοι, μειώνεται.Όσο αναπτύσσεται η ανθρωπότητα (πνευματικά, επιστημονικά, τεχνολογικά), όσο περισσότερα μυστήρια εξηγούνται, τόσο η ανάγκη ύπαρξης Θεού γίνεται μικρότερη.
> Και ακόμη δεν έχουμε καταλάβει απόλυτα πώς λειτουργεί ο εγκέφαλός μας!
> Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν μπορούμε ακόμα να αντιληφθούμε με τις 5 αισθήσεις (ίσως δεν τα αντιληφθούμε και ποτέ), έξω από μας, πέρα από μας, σε άλλες διαστάσεις, ότι δεν είμαστε το κέντρο του σύμπαντος (ή των άπειρων συμπάντων), αλλά ένα πολύ μικρό κομμάτι του, αλλά η ιδέα ενός Θεού, ο οποίος μας δημιούργησε και μας φροντίζει και τον οποίο θα συναντήσουμε -αν είμαστε καλοί άνθρωποι- όταν πεθάνουμε, μου φαίνεται -το λιγότερο- αφελής.


Αν και με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο για το ρόλο των θρησκειών, νομίζω πως το τόπικ αφορά προσωπικές πεποιθήσεις...

Κατά τα λοιπά , δεν διαφωνώ ούτε σε ένα κόμμα απ' όσα γράφεις..

----------


## sabb

> ολες οι αποψεις πολυ ενδιαφερουσες!
> 
> το μονο που ομολογω οτι με ενοχλησε λιγο κ το λεω στα ισια, ειναι το παραπανω σχολιο του σαββα. σεβαστη η γνωμη του βεβαια.
> 
> προσωπικα δεν το ειδα καθολου ετσι κ δεν το ανοιξα το νημα για να τη μπω σε κανεναν πενθουντα. απλα τον τελευταιο καιρο ασχολουμαι αρκετα με μεταφυσικη σε βαθμο που αρχισε ψυχολογικα να με επηρεαζει παρα πολυ, αρνητικα εννοω.
> 
> κ το νημα στο φορουμ της καταθλιψης το ανοιξα, που ειναι κ η ψυχικη διαταραχη που εχω περασει στο παρελθον κ επεισοδεια καταθλιψης κατα καιρους περναω, γιατι καλως η κακως εχω καταθλιπτικες τασεις.


Καλή μου Λου, φυσικά το σχόλιο δεν αφορά τις προθέσεις σου, αυτό έλειπε άλλωστε... Το θεωρώ αδόκιμο σαν συγκυρία και όχι σαν φιλοσοφική αναζήτηση, άλλωστε κι εγώ ο ίδιος συμμετέχω με άποψη που κάθε άλλο δίνει ελπίδα σε όποιον πενθεί, έτσι δεν είναι ? Αλλά κι από την άλλη , δεν μπορώ να ανατρέψω τις πεποιθήσεις μου.....

----------


## marian_m

> ΓΙΑΤΙ να μην εξαφανιζεται ο ανθρωπος?τα ζωα πεθαινουν ,γιατι να μη το παρουμε αποφαση οτι θα γινουμε χωμα?οσο ελπιζεις σε μεταθατιο ζωη τοσο σε αυτη τη ζωη δεν βελτιωνομαστε.Γιατι?θα ερθει ο θεος να μας σωσει?θα γινει 2 παρουσια και θα κριθουμε ολοι?παπαριες....


Δεν ελπίζω σε τίποτα τέτοιο και αν διάβαζες τι έγραψα παραπάνω θα έβλεπες ότι δεν πιστεύω ούτε σε θεούς ούτε σε δεύτερες και τρίτες παρουσίες. Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει μετά, λέω το απλό, ότι τίποτα δεν χάνεται. Τα φύλλα γίνονται λίπασμα για να φυτρώσουν καινούργια φυτά. Άρα, κι εμείς και τα ζώα, ακόμα και μόνο χώμα να γινόμαστε, κάπου προσφέρουμε σ' αυτή την αλυσίδα. Για να μείνω σ' αυτό το επίπεδο.
Τώρα, για το αν βελτιωνόμαστε ή όχι σ' αυτή τη ζωή, είναι θέμα του καθενός. Πάντως, όσο περισσότερο ψάχνουμε κι έχουμε ανησυχίες, για το τώρα, το μετά, δεν έχει σημασία, τόσο περισσότερο εξελισσόμαστε.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Μονιμα ενα θεμα του τυπου υπαρχει θεος -χρηστος η οχι?Και αν υπαρχει ο θεος ειναι αγαπη ,σωστα?Aς μπει η αγαπη,η συννεοηση,η συμφιαλιωση και ναι και συγχωρεση μεσα μας, και μετα να ψαχτουμε αν υπαρχει η οχι....

----------


## marian_m

> Αν και με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο για το ρόλο των θρησκειών, νομίζω πως το τόπικ αφορά προσωπικές πεποιθήσεις...
> 
> Κατά τα λοιπά , δεν διαφωνώ ούτε σε ένα κόμμα απ' όσα γράφεις..


Δε νομίζω ότι έγραψα κάτι άλλο από προσωπικές πεποιθήσεις. Και μόνο.

----------


## keep_walking

> Παράλογο να προγραμματίζει κάποιος τη ζωή βάσει κάποιου σχεδίου. Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ για ποιο σκοπό ακριβώς να προγραμματίζεις κάποια μόρια αμινοξέων σε κάποια μεριά του σύμπαντος που δεν την "ξέρει ούτε η μάνα του", από τη στιγμή που είσαι ο δημιουργός - υποτίθεται - των πάντων. Πολύ childish για έναν θεό ή έστω μια ενεργειακή οντότητα , οφείλεις να το παραδεχτείς κιπ....


Υπαρχουμε , αρα ειμαστε προγραμματισμενοι να υπαρχουμε...δεν εβαλα την υπαρξη ανωτερου πλασματος μεσα σε αυτο.
Ως αγνωστικιστης πιστευω οτι μπορει να υπαρχει θεος ή να μην υπαρχει ,αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι μπορω να καθορισω και την μορφη του , δηλαδη μπορει να υπαρχει αλλα να μην εχει σχεση οπως το φανταζεται πχ ο χριστιανισμος.

Μπορει να υπαρχει ως μια πολυ ανωτερη υπαρξη και να ειναι και αυτη πεπερασμενων (λατρευω αυτη τη λεξη:P) δυνατοτητων.




> Στο σύμπαν τίποτα δεν "πεθαίνει" δεν χάνεται. Μετασχηματίζεται σε κάτι άλλο. Παίρνει άλλη μορφή. Με αυτή τη λογική, γιατί μόνο ο άνθρωπος να εξαφανίζεται?


Μετασχηματιζεται η ενεργεια και η υλη , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εαν γινω λιπασμα για φυτα θα συνεχισω να υπαρχω ε?
Η ενεργεια και η υλη απλως υποβιβαζονται στην πιο ανοργανωτη μορφη ενεργειας νομιζω τελικα η οποια ειναι η θερμοτητα? Δεν ξερω.

----------


## marian_m

> Μετασχηματιζεται η ενεργεια και η υλη , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εαν γινω λιπασμα για φυτα θα συνεχισω να υπαρχω ε?
> Η ενεργεια και η υλη απλως υποβιβαζονται στην πιο ανοργανωτη μορφη ενεργειας νομιζω τελικα η οποια ειναι η θερμοτητα? Δεν ξερω.


Δεν εννοούσα ότι θα συνεχίσουμε να υπάρχουμε με τη μορφή που έχουμε τώρα. Ύστερα, σε τι ακριβώς μετασχηματιζόμαστε, δεν το ξέρουμε. Ούτε τι ακριβώς είναι αυτή η ενέργεια.

----------


## keep_walking

> Δεν εννοούσα ότι θα συνεχίσουμε να υπάρχουμε με τη μορφή που έχουμε τώρα. Ύστερα, σε τι ακριβώς μετασχηματιζόμαστε, δεν το ξέρουμε. Ούτε τι ακριβώς είναι αυτή η ενέργεια.


Μου αρεσει η απαντηση σου :Smile: 

Σε μια παγκοσμια ενεργειακη συνειδηση λοιπον σε μορφη ενεργειας ισως... :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

και αν μετασχηματιστουμε σε κατι αυλο?κυριε ελεησον!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marian_m

> Μου αρεσει η απαντηση σου
> 
> Σε μια παγκοσμια ενεργειακη συνειδηση λοιπον σε μορφη ενεργειας ισως...


Όλα αυτά τα μικρά σωματίδια από τα οποία αποτελούμαστε, όλοι και όλα σε αυτό το σύμπαν, τα οποία κινούνται αδιάκοπα και ταχύτατα μέσα σε τόσο "κενό χώρο", τι άλλο είναι από ενέργεια? 
Έτσι κι αλλιώς, όλοι και όλα συνδεόμαστε σ' αυτό τον "κόσμο". Το πρόβλημά μας είναι ακριβώς, ότι εμείς οι άνθρωποι αποσυνδεθήκαμε και τα κάναμε μπάχαλο.

----------


## keep_walking

Ολη η πλαση ειναι ο θεος και εμεις ειμαστε μερος αυτου συνολου , ισως ο καθενας μας ενα απειροελαχιστο κομματι μιας σκεψης...δεν ξερω εμενα μου φερνει ζεστασια αυτη η σκεψη της παγκοσμιας συνειδησης.

----------


## carrot

Εδώ υπάρχουν μερικές διαλέξεις για τον θάνατο, την ψυχή και διάφορα άλλα σχετικά.

http://academicearth.org/courses/death

Βλέπω αυτό τώρα: http://academicearth.org/lectures/be...g-you-will-die

Αν ξέρεις Αγγλικά είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Τα λέει πολύ απλά.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

λου μου οσο τα ψαχνεις τοσο χειροτερα θα γινεσαι!κανεις δε βγαζει ακρη με αυτα..και οι φανατικοι χριστιανοι κανουν τα παντα για να νιωσεις ενοχη που δεν ασπαζεσαι το θεο τους και ειναι πολυ καλοι ρητορες οι ατιμοι!πιστευεις δεν πιστευεις σου τη χαλανε τη διαθεση!εντομεταξυ αν τους πεις που ειναι ο θεος τους οταν πραγματικα τον εχεις αναγκη η γιατι πεθαινουν ανθρωποι σε τοσο νεαρες ηλικιες θα σου πουν την καραμελα τους παιρνει κοντα του και αλλες τετοιες αηδιες!
καλα εκανες και ξεκοψες απο την εκκλησια μονο κακο μπορει να σου προσφερει το ανδρο του προσηλυτισμου!
εγω παλια δηλωνα αγνωστικιστρια αλλα τωρα με σιγουρια δηλωνω αθεη γιατι ακομη και να υπαρχει θεος εγω δεν πιστευω σ'αυτον!

----------


## streidi

Γεια σου Λου! Νομίζω ότι το θέμα που έθεσες είναι πολύ βιωματικό για να μπορέσεις να υποστηριχθεί με επιχειρήματα. Δηλαδή είναι δύσκολο να πειστείς για το αν υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει Θεός με τα λόγια. Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι υπάρχει Θεός. Για μένα είναι βεβαιότητα, αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν μπορώ να το θέσω έτσι από τη στιγμή που δεν έχω επιχειρήματα που να αποδεικνύονται με τη λογική. Πάντως πιστεύω ότι όλα είναι ανάλογα με το ποια οπτική τα βλέπεις. Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου και με όσους το είπαν μέχρι τώρα ότι Θεός δεν είναι καταπίεση. Ο Θεός είναι αγάπη. Μόνο έτσι μπορώ να Τον καταλάβω και να Τον αποδεχτώ. Αλλά το τι δέχεται ο καθένας ως δικαίωμα ή ως καταπίεση νομίζω πολλές φορές διαφέρει, οπότε ο κάθε άνθρωπος μπορεί να βρει το Θεό από διαφορετικό δρόμο, αν βέβαια το επιθυμεί.

----------


## Αόρατος...

100 άτομα θα εκφράσουν 100 απόψεις επί του θέματος και λογικό είναι δλδ.
Για μένα, παράδεισος είναι να είσαι παρών, αυτό που λέμε να ζεις στο τώρα, να είσαι ευτυχισμένος όχι για κάποιο ιδιαίτερο λόγο. Ευτυχισμένος και ατάραχος, μακριά από εξαρτήσεις, διαφόρου είδους κολλήματα και τα σχετικά.

----------


## carrie

Eγω νομιζω οτι η ζωη στη γη μπορει να γινει και κολαση και παραδεισος...

----------


## carrot

Τη παλεύετε ρε παιδιά?

----------


## RainAndWind

Loukoumi, πιστεύεις δεν πιστεύεις στο θεό, το θέμα είναι το άγχος σου. Νομίζω πως εκεί είναι το ζήτημά σου. Στις εμμονικές σκέψεις, που αυτόν τον καιρό έχουν έναν κάποιο χαρακτήρα και προσανατολισμό υπαρξιακό. Και θεωρώ πως είναι νευρωτικής φύσης. είπαμε, ειδική όχι, αλλά μία οικογένεια με παρόμοια θέματα την έχουμε και το ξέρω από μέσα. Οπότε ο νους μου πάει προς ocd μεριά εμένα. Που έχουμε συζητήσει κι εδώ μέσα και αλλού πως οι φοβικές συμπεριφορές "μαθαίνονται" από ένα παιδί ζώντας με γονείς φοβικούς (τον μπαμπά πχ) και έχουν και κάποια βιολογική πλευρά, μία προδιάθεση. Αυτή την προδιάθεσή σου λοιπόν την πυροδότησε ένα περιβάλλον αγχώδες και τα μηνύματα περάστηκαν και άρχισαν να φτιάχνουν παραφυάδες.

Πάμε να δούμε τι μπορείς να κάνεις γι αυτό. Αντί να βασανίζεσαι θα έλεγα με "αν υπάρχει κόλαση τότε, αν δεν ίσως και ναι μεν αλλά και στην περίπτωση που" λολ, θα σου έλεγα να παραδώσεις την προσπάθεια ελέγχου κάποιων επικίνδυνων σκέψεων.
Ας πούμε, αν μάθεις να "αντέχεις" τον ψιλοπάνικ που θα σε πιάνει αρχικά στην παραδοχή αυτή εδώ "ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΟΛΑΣΗ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΒΟΛΟΣ, ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΥΤΣΕΨΕΙ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ Η ΑΘΕΑΡΑ Η ΑΜΑΡΤΩΛΗ" τότε θα πάψουν σιγά σιγά να σε "επισκέπτονται" και οι σκέψεις και η αγωνία που τις συνοδεύει.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, κακό δε θα πάθεις από οτιδήποτε σκέφτεσαι. Νομίζεις πως θα πάθεις και αυτό βάζει το φυτίλι και παίρνει φωτιά το στρες. Μπακαλίστικη ψυχολ, λολ.

Λοιπόν, αφού για σένα κόλαση=μαρτύριο, κόλαση=αιωνιότητα βασάνου, κόλαση=ψυχικός πόνος, διάβασα το εξής. Πως υπάρχει μία σύνδεση κάποιου πράγματος με ένα άλλο, και πως μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις κάτι που ονομάζεται associative splitting και να εισάγεις νέες συνδέσεις. Για την κόλαση λοιπόν άρχισε κάθε φορά που θα τη σκέφτεσαι να τη συνδέεις με κάτι άλλο, εναλλακτικό (ουδέτερη ή θετική σύνδεση) πχ κόλαση=παγωτό (όσο περίεργο κι αν φαίνεται, έχεις σκεφτεί πως όταν περιγράφει κάποιος κάτι τόσο νόστιμο και γευστικό το λέει "κόλαση μλκ μου η σοκολάτα, κόλαση το σπαγγέτι καρμπονάρα" ?)
Κόλαση=παγωτό
Κόλαση=έρωτας (με κολάζει το κορμί σου, αν είναι να κολαστώ, θέλω μόνο μαζί σουυυ)
Κόλαση=διασκέδαση (λίγα μπαράκια ξέρεις να ονομάζονται κόλαση? δεν είν΄τυχαίο,λολ)
Κόλαση= βρες τις ανάλογες θετικές συνδέσεις 

Και χιούμορ, Αρκά έχεις? Έναν θάνατο τον έχουμε, Δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάβολος, Σκέφτομαι κι ας μην υπάρχω, Για καλό και για κακό, κτλ
Να δεις κάτι συνδέσεις με γέλιο, εγώ πχ όταν σκέφτομαι κόλαση, πάντα θυμάμαι σκίτσα του αρκά!

Ουφ, σου τά' πρηξα είχα δεν είχα. :Big Grin:

----------


## researcher

teleio rain!!!! kai yes yes yes!!!! με αφησε να σου βαλω ξανα ανατροφοφδοτηση!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Χαχααα, α ρε ρις, πόσες φορές με κάνεις να γελάω. Νά΄σαι καλά κοπελάρα. :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> Γεια σου Λου! Νομίζω ότι το θέμα που έθεσες είναι πολύ βιωματικό για να μπορέσεις να υποστηριχθεί με επιχειρήματα. Δηλαδή είναι δύσκολο να πειστείς για το αν υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει Θεός με τα λόγια. .


Συμφωνω απολυτα. Οτι κι αν διαβασεις, οσο κι αν το ψαξεις, ειτε για να αποδειξεις στον εαυτο σου οτι ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ θεος ειτε για να αποδειξεις οτι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει, ακρη δεν θα βγαλεις...γιατι πολυ απλα δεν νομιζω οτι η ολη αναζητηση εχει να κανει με την αληθεια, αλλα με το αγχος του θανατου. Που ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως απο μονο του ενα τεραστιο θεμα για ολους μας, που αλλοι μπορουμε να το αγγιξουμε και αλλοι οχι.

Μπορει πισω απο τον φοβο αυτο ή την αναγκη για την διελευκανση του μυστηριου του θανατου να κρυβονται αλλοι φοβοι, και ετσι μπορει να χρειαζεσαι να δεις ποιοι ειναι αυτοι κ πώς συνδεονται με το παρον σου. 

Ανεξαρτητα ομως απο αυτο, για μενα εχει σημασια οτι μονο αν πιστευει κανεις στον Θεο, αλλά πώς πιστευει. Δλδ με τί προσδοκιες, πώς εχει πλάσει ο καθενας μας μεσα του την πιστη: πώς αυτη πρεπει να εκφραζεται, πώς η πιστη μας σε κατι μας ανταμοιβει, πώς η τιμωρία εμπλεκεται με την πιστη μας σε καποιο προσωπο ή σε καποια ιδεα κ πώς η ενοχη κ οι τυψεις ειναι αμεσα συνιφασμενες με κατι που θελουμε ή εχουμε αναγκη να συνδεθουμε.

----------


## alexandros3

> γεια σας αγαπητοι συμφορουμιτες
> 
> εχω τον εξης προβληματισμο: επειδη ειχα μπλεξει κανα 8μηνο να ψαχνομαι με την εκκλησια κ το Χριστο κ τετοια, εφτασα κ αρχισα να τρωω τρελες φρικες ψυχολογικες κ ειπα τελος. ειτε υπαρχει ειτε δεν υπαρχει, εγω τελειωσα.
> 
> ειμαι αθεη, ή αν υπαρχει Θεος ειμαι αρνησιθεη, εγω κ ο Θεος να ειμαστε οσο πιο μακρυα γινεται.
> 
> ξερει κανείς αν τελικα υπαρχει Θεος, τι θα απογινουμε εμεις οι αθεοι? θα παμε στην κολαση?
> 
> υγ: παιδια ρωταω σοβαρα! μη με αρχισετε ψιλογαζι στο δουλεμα, δε σας κοροιδευω! εφαγα φρικη λεμε!


Για τα οργανωμένα πράγματα δεν ξέρω να σου πω.
Ξέρω όμως ότι η θρησκεία έχει τεράστια σοφία μέσα της. Μην την βλέπουμε επιδερμικά. Α πηδήχθηκα με τον/την τάδε είμαι άσωτος θα πάω στην κόλαση. Αυτή είναι παιδιάστικη θεώρηση. 
Οι αγίες γραφές έχουν μέσα τους διαχρονική σοφία με λέξεις όπως συγχώρεση, και κόλαση και παράδεισος. Εξάλλου ο διάβολος (αυτός που διαβάλει- που σκορπά - που χωρίζει), το "πονηρό" (το διπλοπρόσωπο, το ευτελές, το παραπλανητικό) είναι έννοιες που θα τις συναντάμε συνέχεια μπροστά μας. Όπως ο ηρακλης (αν δεν κάνω λάθος?) στο δρόμο της αρετής και της κακίας. 
Θεωρώ τεράστια την καλωσύνη μιας διδαχής που βασίζεται στην αγάπη. Δεν λέω για το πως εφαρμόζεται. Αλλά όπως όλα έτσι κι αυτό το διαβάζουμε με το σωστό πρίσμα, νομίζω : )


Επίσης μη ξεχνάς ότι ο θεός είναι ο "πατέρας". Οπότε καλή σχέση μαζί με τον δεύτερο κάνει λίγο πιο εύκολη και την πρώτη. Κακή την κάνει δυσκολότερη. Αλλά είναι καλό να ξεπερνάμε τα τραύματα μας και να μην οριζόμαστε απ' αυτά. Αυτή δεν είναι η έννοια της ελευθερίας εξάλλου? : )

----------


## Sofia

> Για έναν σκεπτόμενο, συνειδητοποιημένο άνθρωπο, νομίζω ότι η θρησκεία είναι άχρηστη..


Βρισκω την αποψη αυτη, τοσο προκατειλημμενη οσο και την αντιστοιχη των πιστων που θεωρουν καθε αθεο, μισοτρελο. ή μαλλον μη συνειδητοποιημενο.




> Όσο αναπτύσσεται η ανθρωπότητα (πνευματικά, επιστημονικά, τεχνολογικά), όσο περισσότερα μυστήρια εξηγούνται, τόσο η ανάγκη ύπαρξης Θεού γίνεται μικρότερη..


Φυσικα...οσο αναπτυσσεται η ανθρωποτητα πνευματικα, επιστημονικα και τεχνολογικα βλεπουμε οτι δημιουργουνται νεες αναγκες, νεα μοντελα ζωης, νεα προτυπα. Μια νεα κουλτουρα. Σε ολες ο κοινος παρανομαστης μπορει να ειναι ενας αλλος θεος με την μορφη της ακριτης (?) υπακοης στην επιστημη, στην τεχνολογια ή καλυτερα το χρημα (που αφορα λιγο πολυ ολους μας- οι περισσοτεροι προσκυναμε).

Κατα τα αλλα πιστευω πώς υπάρχουν πραγματα που δεν μπορουμε να αντιληφθουμε, πραγματα που σιγουρα ειναι εξω απο μας, σε αλλες διαστασεις κ πώς η πιστη σε οποιον θεο ή σε κανεναν Θεο δεν αλλοιωνει ουτε τη ματια μας στον κοσμο, ουτε στον εαυτο μας τον ιδιο, εκτος αν την χρησιμοποιουμε σαν εναν ακομα τροπο (αντιληψεις διαστρεβλωμενες, προκαταληψεις) για να το κανουμε.

----------


## Lou!

τα τελευταια μνμ δεν προλαβα να τα διαβασω, θα τα διαβασω το βραδυ. αυτο που ηθελα να σχολιασω ειναι οτι ο λογος που ανοιξα το θεμα δεν ηταν γενικα να φιλοσοφισουμε τι αποψεις υπαρχουν περι Θεου, βεβαια χρησιμο ειναι κ αυτο, για να βλεπω κ αλλες οπτικες γωνιες.

το θεμα ειχε στοχο οτι *ο τροπος που κατεληξα να βλεπω εγω το Θεο της χριστιανικης παραδοσης, ας πουμε οτι πιστευω καπως, μου δημιουργει τρελες συγκρουσεις μεσα μου.* οποτε ηθελα να συζητησω για αυτες τις συγκρουσεις μαλλον. πχ πώς θα μπορουσα να το διαχειριστω το θεμα του Θεου για να μη νιωθω τοσες συγκρουσεις? πχ να γινω αθεη? να παψω να ασχολουμαι? να γινω αγνωστικιστρια? κλπ

σε πολλα που γραφτηκαν συμφωνω ηδη, ανεξαρτητα απο το αν υπαρχει Θεος η οχι. οπως για τις θρησκειες, που γινονται απο επιτηδειους ανθρωπους για να χειραγωγουν ανθρωπους.

η οτι το θεμα της υπαρξης του Θεου ειναι βιωματικο κ οχι επιχειρημα η αποδειξη, οπως ανεφερε το στρειδι.

τεσπα, θα διαβασω πιο προσεχτικα κ θα επανελθω.

ευχαριστω ολους σας για τις απαντησεις!  :Smile:  κ ζητω συγγνωμη που δεν διευκρινησα αυτο το σημειο εχθες.

----------


## Lou!

μ αρεσε το ποστ της ρειν, ψυχοθεραπευτικο κ τολμηρο! δεν μπορω να σου δωσω ρεπ ρειν, οποτε παρτο εδω!  :Big Grin:

----------


## PETRAN

> Για τα οργανωμένα πράγματα δεν ξέρω να σου πω.
> Ξέρω όμως ότι η θρησκεία έχει τεράστια σοφία μέσα της. Μην την βλέπουμε επιδερμικά. Α πηδήχθηκα με τον/την τάδε είμαι άσωτος θα πάω στην κόλαση. Αυτή είναι παιδιάστικη θεώρηση. 
> Οι αγίες γραφές έχουν μέσα τους διαχρονική σοφία με λέξεις όπως συγχώρεση, και κόλαση και παράδεισος. Εξάλλου ο διάβολος (αυτός που διαβάλει- που σκορπά - που χωρίζει), το "πονηρό" (το διπλοπρόσωπο, το ευτελές, το παραπλανητικό) είναι έννοιες που θα τις συναντάμε συνέχεια μπροστά μας. Όπως ο ηρακλης (αν δεν κάνω λάθος?) στο δρόμο της αρετής και της κακίας. 
> Θεωρώ τεράστια την καλωσύνη μιας διδαχής που βασίζεται στην αγάπη. Δεν λέω για το πως εφαρμόζεται. Αλλά όπως όλα έτσι κι αυτό το διαβάζουμε με το σωστό πρίσμα, νομίζω : )
> 
> 
> Επίσης μη ξεχνάς ότι ο θεός είναι ο "πατέρας". Οπότε καλή σχέση μαζί με τον δεύτερο κάνει λίγο πιο εύκολη και την πρώτη. Κακή την κάνει δυσκολότερη. Αλλά είναι καλό να ξεπερνάμε τα τραύματα μας και να μην οριζόμαστε απ' αυτά. Αυτή δεν είναι η έννοια της ελευθερίας εξάλλου? : )




Ενδιαφέρον θρεντ/συζήτηση βγήκε από τον πόνο της λούσι (λουσιφερ βάστα γερά!  :Embarrassment:  )


Ωστόσο (προσωπικά ) και πάλι δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτή η χριστιανική αντίληψη του θεού περι "πατρότητας", "προβάτων", "αμαρτίας", “διαβόλου” κλπ. κλπ. δεν βρίσκω κανένα βαθύτερο πνευματικό βάθος σε αυτή πέρα από την προβολή του αρχαίου εβραικού τρόπου ζωής και παραδόσεων σε ένα (άκρως χειριστικό) και πατριαρχικό θρησκευτικό σύστημα αξιών (που έχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον μόνο από αρχαιολογικής/ανθρωπολογικής άποψης αφού δίνει στοιχεία για το πως ήταν ο τρόπος ζωής και η κοινωνική οργάνωση κάποιων συγκεκριμένων αρχαίων πολιτισμών)

Δηλαδή αν εγώ ήμουν πατέρας και τα παιδιά μου δεν με αγαπούσαν τότε για τιμωρία θα τα έκλεινα για μια αιωνιότητα στο κελάρι με φωτιές να τα βασανίζουν? Αν είναι έτσι (έτσι λέει η εκκλησία και οι γραφές όχι εγώ) τότε εγώ είμαι πολύ πιο "ηθικός" από τον θεό γιατί δεν θα έκανα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο! 


Αυτός ο "δυισμός" περι καλού-κακού είναι πέρα για πέρα ανθρωποκεντρικός με τα ανθρώπινα συναισθήματα να έχουν προβληθεί σε μια "υπερφυσική πατρότητα" (και ναι ιστορικά προέρχεται από τον τρόπο ζωής των αρχαίων πολιτισμών της μέσης ανατολής όπως τον “δυισμό” των περσών). Δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος θεός (και αντιθέτως ένας κακός θεός) "που αγαπάει" ,"τιμωρεί" και γενικότερα παρουσιάζει τόσο χοντροκομμένα ζωώδη συμπεριφορικά χαρακτηριστικά των ανωτερων θηλαστικών (!) Τέτοια συναισθήματα και ηθικές αρχές είναι στενά συνδεδεμένες με το οικοσύστημα και την κοινωνική οργάνωση των θηλαστικών και ακόμα πιο πολύ του homo sapiens. "Δενόμαστε" και αγαπάμε, βοηθάμε, φοβόμαστε, σιχαινόμαστε, λυπόμαστε, ντρεπόμαστε, ενοχοποιούμε, τιμωρούμε και συγχωρούμε γιατί όλα αυτά εξηπηρετούν την επιβίωση μας (και του συγγενή/φίλου). Τα συναισθήματα εξελίχθηκαν σαν “γρήγοροι” τρόποι δράσης/απόφασης σε μια ολοένα και πολυπλοκότερη φυλετική οργάνωση (και από τότε που εξελιχθήκαμε περισσότερο τα χρησιμοποιούμε και για “recreational reasons” όπως με την μουσική η με μια δραματική η τρομακτική ταινία :P) 


Θα ήταν πολύ κοντόφθαλμο, κουτό και τρομερά ανθρωποκεντρικό να έχεις έναν θεό που έχει δημιουργήσει όλο αυτό το μαθηματικοφυσικό χάος πληροφοριών (με πιθανών άπειρο/τεράστιο αριθμό συμπάντων/παράλληλων συμπάντων, με έναν ασύληπτο χωροχρόνο και με κολοσιαίες δημιουργίες και καταστροφές σχεδόν (?) άπειρων γαλαξιών και πλανητικών συστημάτων) που να παρουσιάζει τέτοια κραχτά ζωώδη χαρακτηριστικά. Κάτι τέτοιο θα δημιουργούσε επίσης και πάρα πολλά φιλοσοφικά και λογικά προβλήματα (πρώτα από όλα ποιος έφτιαξε αυτόν τον "συναισθηματία θεό". Η απάντηση "υπήρχε από πάντα" απλά δεν ισχύει στην λογική και στην φιλοσοφία-είναι άτοπη. Είναι και πολλά ακόμα αλλά δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ :P). 


Γενικότερα ο χριστιανισμός όπως και οι άλλες ιουδαιο-μονοθειστικές θρησκείες- ο σύγχρονος ιουδαισμός και ο μωαμεθανισμός- παρουσιάζουν πάρα πολλά ιστορικά, φιλοσοφικά, μεταφυσικά, ηθικά και επιστημονικά προβλήματα που όλο και γιγαντώνονται όσο αναπτύσσεται ο άνθρωπος (σημείο των "άθεων" καιρών θα ουρλιάξουν κάποιοι πιστοί της αποκάλυψης-μακριά από εμάς). Με λίγα λόγια "μπάζει από παντού" το όλο θέμα. 




Μου αρέσει η ατομική πνευματικότητα, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει η υπακοή στην οργανωμένη θρησκεία με τα ανθρώπινα σύμβολα και τα "τοτέμ" της. Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν όλο αυτό το πράγμα που έχουμε βρεθεί είναι κάτι σαν πρόγραμμα κάποιου υπερ-υπολογιστή η είναι προιόν αυτοποίησης (είμαι αγνωστικιστής). Απλά δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτό το πανηγυράκι με τις εικόνες,τα θαύματα, τις γητειές, την δημιουργία ενοχών με εικόνες αγγέλων και διαβόλων. Πραγματικά δεν νομίζω να έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματική υφή της πραγματικότητας. Μπορεί στο ατομικό επίπεδο να βοηθάει κάποιον άνθρωπο που δεν είχε ιδιαίτερη μόρφωση η καλλιέργεια, αλλά αναπόφευκτα στο συλλογικό/κοινωνικό δημιουργεί πιο πολλά προβλήματα από ότι λύνει. Τα πιο σκοτεινά σημεία της ιστορίας υπήρξαν όταν ο οργισμένος όχλος, τυφλωμένος από τα σύμβολλα της θρηκείας του έκανε τις πιο αποτρόπαιες πράξεις (“Agora” κανείς? αλλά τι agora...πάμε στην μέση ανατολή σήμερα...). Εσύ μπορεί να το ψάχνεις “πιο βαθιά/φισολοφικά το θέμα” (αν και πάντα υπάρχει ένα τεράστιο μέρος “νοητικής υποταγής” σε οποιαδήποτε θρησκεία) αλλά σταστιστικά η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων δεν θα το κάνει αυτό, αλλά (με τον καιρό) θα σκλαβωθεί στην προκατάληψη, στα σύμβολα και στα τελετουργικά της εκάστωτε οργανωμένης θρησκείας. Και μου φαίνεται πολύ ηλίθιο ότι όλοι αυτοί μπορούν να “σωθούν”-επειδή μόνο και μόνο επειδή λέγαν το πάτερ ημών και το “ιησού χριστέ συγχώρα με” μετά από κάθε μα*ακία που κάναν- και δεν μπορεί να σωθεί ένας ενάρετος αλτρουιστής που απλά δεν δέχτηκε τον ιησού χριστό και τον “πατέρα παντοκράτορα” (η επίσημη θέση της εκκλησίας). Jesus! :P 


Φοβερή και ανατριχιαστική μεταφυσική πάντως (αυτό που λέω "ουσιώδη μυστικισμό") μπορεί να βρει κάποιος στα διηγήματα του Χόρχε Λουίς Μπόρχες. Διαβάζω αυτή την περίοδο τα "άπαντα" και έχω χαθεί στους δαιδαλώδεις λαβυρίνθους της πραγματικότητας του  :Wink:

----------


## alexandros3

Τι έγινε ρε Πετράν; Σου γμσα τη σοφία και τα πήρες? λολ
Οκ. καταλαβαίνω αυτά που λες αλλά σε δύο γραμμές κρύβεται πολύ περισσότερη σοφία απ'ό,τι στην ωραία σου ανάλυση. 
Δεν αντιλέγω ότι στις γραφές κρύβεται και το πως να μανατζάρεις το κοπάδι σου σε μια άνυδρη έρημο, αλλά δεν λέμε για το ίδιο πράγμα έτσι δεν είναι : )

----------


## PETRAN

> Τι έγινε ρε Πετράν; Σου γμσα τη σοφία και τα πήρες? λολ
> Οκ. καταλαβαίνω αυτά που λες αλλά σε δύο γραμμές κρύβεται πολύ περισσότερη σοφία απ'ό,τι στην ωραία σου ανάλυση. 
> Δεν αντιλέγω ότι στις γραφές κρύβεται και το πως να μανατζάρεις το κοπάδι σου σε μια άνυδρη έρημο, αλλά δεν λέμε για το ίδιο πράγμα έτσι δεν είναι : )





Χαχα όχι δεν τα πήρα ρε καμία σχέση λολ. 

Τι παραπάνω κρύβεται-που να είναι ουσιώδες πνευματικά (και δεν μιλάω για την ανακούφιση από το τι υπάρχει μετά τον θάνατο)- και που να μην μπορείς να το βρεις αλλού? (και μάλιστα σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό?).  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alexandros3

Τα είπαμε. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε! Αν δεν σου έκαναν κλίκ, δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να τα πω : ) 
Μάλλον κρύβεται μία ηθική (υπό την έννοια του να ζεις τη ζωή σου με όρους και λέξεις που είπα πιο πάνω, όχι αυτά που ίσως έρχονται κατ' ευθείαν στο μυαλό όταν ακούει κάποιος τις λέξεις) η οποία όντως οδηγεί στην ευστάθεια.

----------


## carrot

Τελικά όποιος διαβάζει πολύ γραφει και πολύ! Μπράβο PETRAN για το όμορφο κείμενο σου.

----------


## keep_walking

> πρώτα από όλα ποιος έφτιαξε αυτόν τον "συναισθηματία θεό". Η απάντηση "υπήρχε από πάντα" απλά δεν ισχύει στην λογική και στην φιλοσοφία-είναι άτοπη


Γιατι ,ποιος εφτιαξε το συμπαν?...το υπηρχε απο παντα ειναι ατοπο με αυτη τη λογικη :Smile:

----------


## Deep purple

> deep purple, σε ανθρωπους που ειχαν χασει την πιστη? δεν ειναι προυποθεση η πιστη για να γινει ενα θαυμα?


Ναι Lou σε ανθρώπους που είχαν πιάσει πάτο, και σε ανθρώπους που είχαν χάσει κάθε ελπίδα και πίστη. Μην ψάχνεις με τη λογική κάποια θέματα. Σου στέλνω ένα χαμόγελο!

----------


## Lou!

τι να σας πω παιδια, δεν ξερω. λεω να γινω αγνωστικιστρια κ απο εκει κ περα ας γινει ο,τι ειναι να γινει!

ο καθενας λεει ο,τι θελει. συμφωνω κ με αυτα που λεει ο πετραν, απο την αλλη συναντησα κ καποιους (πολυ λιγους) παρα πολυ θρησκευομενους κ ταυτοχρονα παρα πολυ διαβασμενους ανθρωπους. αποδειξεις σε αυτα δεν υπαρχουν. μερικοι λενε απλα οτι ο Θεος ειναι αποκαλυψη, κ αν σου αποκαλυφθει, εχει καλως, αλλιως μαλλον δεν υπαρχει για σενα. πχ για μενα δεν υπαρχει γιατι δεν μου εχει γινει καμια αποκαλυψη. η δεν τον εχω νιωσει να φανερωνεται μεσα μου. οι πιστοι ισχυριζονται οτι αυτο μπορει να γινει, οτι ο Θεος υπαρχει, οτι ειναι μεθεκτος, οτι υπαρχει Θειος ερωτας, οτι μπορει να χτιστει επικοινωνια μεταξυ ανθρωπου κ Θεου. εγω δεν ξερω να σας πω. αισθανομαι οτι ολα αυτα δε με ενδιαφερουν πλεον, για να ειμαι ειλικρινης. κουραστηκα.

η οργανωμενη θρησκεια δε μου παει καθολου, ειτε ειναι η εκκλησια του χριστου, ειτε ειναι το ισλαμ, ειτε ειτε.

η επιστημη τωρα, δεν ειμαι κατα της επιστημης, δεχομαι οτι μπορει να λεει πολλα σωστα, οπως βεβαια μπορει να εχει κ ανακριβειες. μπορει να εξηγησει πολλα πραγματα, αλλα το να απανταει σε ερωτηματα αιτιας κ σκοπου νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι στη δικαιοδοσια της.

σε τελικη αναλυση θα μπορουσαν ολα να συνδυαζονται κ να χωρουν μαζι. δλδ κ ο κοσμος να εξελιχθηκε απο το τπτ κ την αμοιβαδα, κ να υπαρχει κ ενας Θεος δημιουργος (δεν ξερω πως δημιουργηθηκε αυτος βεβαια), ο οποιος δεν εφτιαξε τον κοσμο μπαμ κ εξω, αλλα εφτιαξε αργους εξελικτικους μηχανισμους κ ετσι σιγα σιγα ο κοσμος φτιαχθηκε σχεδον μονος του (αντε εβαλε κ ο Θεος το χερακι του ποτε ποτε οταν κολλαγε η αμοιβαδα κ δεν επαιρνε μπρος, την εσπρωχνε λιγο να ξεκολλησει! λολ!)  :Big Grin:

----------


## keep_walking

Το ερωτημα που πρεπει να απαντησεις λου πιστευω ειναι...τι με ενδιαφερει?

Πες οτι υπαρχει θεος , πες οτι δεν υπαρχει...τι σε ενδιαφερει? Αφου αλλωστε δεν μπορει να απαντηθει.

Εκτος αν σε απασχολει το τι θα γινουμε μετα το θανατο και η ματαιοτητα τουτου του κοσμου. Προσωπικα για αυτο εστιασα εκει.

----------


## Lou!

κηπ, την αγωνια μου την εχω γραψει κ στο πρωτο ποστ κ ειναι *το μθ κ αν θα παω στην κολαση!*

βασικα ετσι οπως τα βλεπω τα πραγματα:

αν δεν υπαρχει Θεος, η ζωη τελειωνει με το θανατο. δεν πιστευω οτι μπορει να υπαρχει κατι μθ χωρις Θεικη παρεμβαση. αρα χαλαρωνουμε κ απολαμβανουμε τη ζωη μας την εδω. μετα τροφη για τα σκουληκια κ ολα ωραια κ καλα.

αν ομως υπαρχει Θεος τοτε τι γινεται?
τοτε ανοιγει ενα διπορτο ο παραδεισος κ η κολαση (συμφωνα με τις γραφες).
τωρα το τι ειναι κολαση ποικιλει λιγο, αλλα ας παρουμε μια σοφιστικε βερζιον, οχι την κολαση του Δαντη!

κ σκεφτομαι αν αρνηθω το Θεο, ακριβως γιατι σε πολλα σημεια δε μ αρεσει, θα παω στην κολαση? τελοςπαντων, χαλαρωσα καπως κ λεω να ζησω τη ζωη μου κ ο,τι γινει.

παντως συμφωνω κ με τον Αλεξανδρο οτι σε πολλα σημεια οι γραφες εχουν πολλη σοφια μεσα. κ μιλαω παντα οχι για τη μεταφυσικη, δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει παραδεισος, αλλα για το πώς να ζησει κανείς τη ζωη του εδω στο "εδω κ τωρα". αισθανομαι οτι εχω βρει πολλα κοινα μεταξυ αυτων που λεει ο Χριστος κ των πραγματων που εχω συζητησει στην ψυχοθεραπεια κατα καιρους που εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια. κ οτι η ζωη μου εγινε καλυτερη με την ψυχοθεραπεια, δλδ τελικα με τη θεωρια του Χριστου.

πιο πολλη αγαπη, λιγοτερος εγωκεντρισμος, να μοιραζομαι την υπαρξη, να μην ειμαι τοσο ανταγωνιστικη με τους αλλους ανθρωπους, να μην συγκρινομαι με τους αλλους ολη την ωρα, η χαρα της προσφορας στον αλλο, να μην χρειαζεται να ειμαι τελεια, να μπορω να εκφρασω τις αδυναμιες κ τις αναγκες μου κ τα ασχημα συναισθηματα, να μπορω να ζητησω βοηθεια, με αλλα λογια να μην ειμαι τοσο περηφανη θα το ελεγε η εκκλησια κλπ. επισης η συγχωρεση για το παρελθον ειναι να μπορεις να αποδεχεσαι μια αδικια που σου εγινε κ να μην τη φερνεις στο παρον με την επιθυμια να παρεις εκδικηση κ να καταστρεφεις ουσιαστικα το παρον για μια στραβη του παρελθοντος [αυτο δεν το εχω καταφερει κ πολυ, αλλα κ αυτο το εχω συζητησει ψυχοθεραπευτικα]. ειναι ουσιαστικα η κατανοηση, η συγκαταβατικη ματια κ για τις αδυναμιες του αλλου, αλλα κ για τις αδυναμιες του εαυτου μου [συγχωρεση δε σημαινει οτι στο μελλον δε θα μπουν ορια, αλλα να μη χαλαει το παρον λογω κακου παρελθοντος, να μη διαιωνιζονται τα μιση].

ανεξαρτητα απο το αν υπαρχει Θεος η οχι, η αγια γραφη νομιζω ειναι ενα πολυ καλο ψυχοθεραπευτικο εγχειριδιο, κ μαλιστα αν σκεφτουμε κ ποτε γραφτηκε, πριν 2000 χρονια, κ απο ενα ατομο εκτος ακαδημαικου κυκλου, ε, κατι το μαγικο υπαρχει πανω της! anyway!

----------


## marian_m

> Ενδιαφέρον θρεντ/συζήτηση βγήκε από τον πόνο της λούσι (λουσιφερ βάστα γερά!  )
> 
> 
> Ωστόσο (προσωπικά ) και πάλι δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτή η χριστιανική αντίληψη του θεού περι "πατρότητας", "προβάτων", "αμαρτίας", “διαβόλου” κλπ. κλπ. δεν βρίσκω κανένα βαθύτερο πνευματικό βάθος σε αυτή πέρα από την προβολή του αρχαίου εβραικού τρόπου ζωής και παραδόσεων σε ένα (άκρως χειριστικό) και πατριαρχικό θρησκευτικό σύστημα αξιών (που έχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον μόνο από αρχαιολογικής/ανθρωπολογικής άποψης αφού δίνει στοιχεία για το πως ήταν ο τρόπος ζωής και η κοινωνική οργάνωση κάποιων συγκεκριμένων αρχαίων πολιτισμών)
> 
> Δηλαδή αν εγώ ήμουν πατέρας και τα παιδιά μου δεν με αγαπούσαν τότε για τιμωρία θα τα έκλεινα για μια αιωνιότητα στο κελάρι με φωτιές να τα βασανίζουν? Αν είναι έτσι (έτσι λέει η εκκλησία και οι γραφές όχι εγώ) τότε εγώ είμαι πολύ πιο "ηθικός" από τον θεό γιατί δεν θα έκανα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο! 
> 
> 
> Αυτός ο "δυισμός" περι καλού-κακού είναι πέρα για πέρα ανθρωποκεντρικός με τα ανθρώπινα συναισθήματα να έχουν προβληθεί σε μια "υπερφυσική πατρότητα" (και ναι ιστορικά προέρχεται από τον τρόπο ζωής των αρχαίων πολιτισμών της μέσης ανατολής όπως τον “δυισμό” των περσών). Δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος θεός (και αντιθέτως ένας κακός θεός) "που αγαπάει" ,"τιμωρεί" και γενικότερα παρουσιάζει τόσο χοντροκομμένα ζωώδη συμπεριφορικά χαρακτηριστικά των ανωτερων θηλαστικών (!) Τέτοια συναισθήματα και ηθικές αρχές είναι στενά συνδεδεμένες με το οικοσύστημα και την κοινωνική οργάνωση των θηλαστικών και ακόμα πιο πολύ του homo sapiens. "Δενόμαστε" και αγαπάμε, βοηθάμε, φοβόμαστε, σιχαινόμαστε, λυπόμαστε, ντρεπόμαστε, ενοχοποιούμε, τιμωρούμε και συγχωρούμε γιατί όλα αυτά εξηπηρετούν την επιβίωση μας (και του συγγενή/φίλου). Τα συναισθήματα εξελίχθηκαν σαν “γρήγοροι” τρόποι δράσης/απόφασης σε μια ολοένα και πολυπλοκότερη φυλετική οργάνωση (και από τότε που εξελιχθήκαμε περισσότερο τα χρησιμοποιούμε και για “recreational reasons” όπως με την μουσική η με μια δραματική η τρομακτική ταινία :P) 
> ...


Συμφωνώ με τα παραπάνω. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω πειστεί ότι ο Θεός, όπως παρουσιάζεται στις διάφορες θρησκείες, είναι κάτι περισσότερο από μια ανθρώπινη επινόηση.

----------


## RainAndWind

Αν όλα ήταν τόσο ιδανικά, δε θα χρειαζόταν για να είσαι καλός κανένας εκφοβισμός. Η κόλαση είναι εκφοβισμός+ηθικός εκβιασμός. Πρέπει να είσαι υπάκουος. Γι αυτό δε νιώθεις άνετα Λου, γιατί στο βάθος ξέρεις. Πως δε συνάδει με τόση αγαθότητα, καλοσύνη και παπαριές η ύπαρξη εκβιασμών και αηδιών για μετά θάνατο. Άντε λέμε, θεός και μαλακίες, πατέρας προστατευτικός/ πάρε με υπό την σκέπη σου και μη με στείλεις στα αυτοσχέδια γκουλάγκ σου. Με το βούρδουλα του ασταμάτητου, αιώνιου μαρτυρίου. αμ έτσι ξέρω και γω νά'χω πιστούς και οπαδούς χρυσό μου. Και μετά σου λένε free will. Ρε άι σιχτίρ καημένε. Καλύτερα free willy.:P
Είναι τόσο απίστευτες οι αντιφάσεις που απορεί κανείς γιατί αφήνεται το υπόλοιπο* στην ομίχλη αλλά είναι η προπαγάνδα που έχουμε φάει και τρώμε, αχαχούχα.
Λου, η ψυχοθεραπεία δε σου λέει γίνε κάπως γιατί θα σε στείλω στο πυρ το εξώτερον, στον τριγμό των οδόντων και στο βρυχηθμό των αμαρτιών σου, και καμία σχέση δεν έχει με απειλές. Τις συγκρούσεις σου επιχειρεί να αποσοβήσει, συγκρούσεις που σου έχει ταίσει και θεριέψει η επιβολή του καλουπιού.

----------


## marian_m

> παντως συμφωνω κ με τον Αλεξανδρο οτι σε πολλα σημεια οι γραφες εχουν πολλη σοφια μεσα. κ μιλαω παντα οχι για τη μεταφυσικη, δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει παραδεισος, αλλα για το πώς να ζησει κανείς τη ζωη του εδω στο "εδω κ τωρα". αισθανομαι οτι εχω βρει πολλα κοινα μεταξυ αυτων που λεει ο Χριστος κ των πραγματων που εχω συζητησει στην ψυχοθεραπεια κατα καιρους που εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια. κ οτι η ζωη μου εγινε καλυτερη με την ψυχοθεραπεια, δλδ τελικα με τη θεωρια του Χριστου.
> 
> πιο πολλη αγαπη, λιγοτερος εγωκεντρισμος, να μοιραζομαι την υπαρξη, να μην ειμαι τοσο ανταγωνιστικη με τους αλλους ανθρωπους, να μην συγκρινομαι με τους αλλους ολη την ωρα, η χαρα της προσφορας στον αλλο, να μην χρειαζεται να ειμαι τελεια, να μπορω να εκφρασω τις αδυναμιες κ τις αναγκες μου κ τα ασχημα συναισθηματα, να μπορω να ζητησω βοηθεια, με αλλα λογια να μην ειμαι τοσο περηφανη θα το ελεγε η εκκλησια κλπ. επισης η συγχωρεση για το παρελθον ειναι να μπορεις να αποδεχεσαι μια αδικια που σου εγινε κ να μην τη φερνεις στο παρον με την επιθυμια να παρεις εκδικηση κ να καταστρεφεις ουσιαστικα το παρον για μια στραβη του παρελθοντος [αυτο δεν το εχω καταφερει κ πολυ, αλλα κ αυτο το εχω συζητησει ψυχοθεραπευτικα]. ειναι ουσιαστικα η κατανοηση, η συγκαταβατικη ματια κ για τις αδυναμιες του αλλου, αλλα κ για τις αδυναμιες του εαυτου μου [συγχωρεση δε σημαινει οτι στο μελλον δε θα μπουν ορια, αλλα να μη χαλαει το παρον λογω κακου παρελθοντος, να μη διαιωνιζονται τα μιση].
> 
> ανεξαρτητα απο το αν υπαρχει Θεος η οχι, η αγια γραφη νομιζω ειναι ενα πολυ καλο ψυχοθεραπευτικο εγχειριδιο, κ μαλιστα αν σκεφτουμε κ ποτε γραφτηκε, πριν 2000 χρονια, κ απο ενα ατομο εκτος ακαδημαικου κυκλου, ε, κατι το μαγικο υπαρχει πανω της! anyway!


Πριν από τον Χριστό τα είπαν κι άλλοι, δικοί μας φιλόσοφοι. Μακάρι να τους διαβάζαμε και να τους δίναμε την αξία που δίνουμε στα Ευαγγέλια. 
Και ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα σε τι μας χρησιμεύει η διδασκαλία της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης στα σχολεία. Γιατί μας είναι απαραίτητη η γνώση της μυθολογίας των Εβραίων?

----------


## carrie

Λου, τα 4 ευαγγελια ειναι μια μεγαλη ιστορια για την ορθοτητα, εγκυροτητα και πληροτητα τους. Ο Μεγας τρομαρα του Κωνσταντινος που ισοπεδωσε τον ελληνικο πολιτισμο και τον ελληνισμο γενικοτερα, και αρκετοι αλλοι σε οικουμενικες συνοδους και ποιος ξερει ποιοι αλλοι νωριτερα, μαγειρεψαν τα ευαγγελια, εκοψαν εραψαν, πηραν, αντεγραψαν, διεγραψαν και βουαλα! Φτιαξαν τον Χριστιανισμο και μας τον πασαραν!

----------


## Lou!

καλα πρoτιμω την ψυχοθεραπεια 1000 φορες περισσοτερο απο την εκκλησια! μακριαααααααα!  :Big Grin: 

παιδια ευχαριστω για τη συνδρομη σας, χαλαρωσα καπως! (ελπιζω να μην υποτροπιασω στο μελλον!)

----------


## katerinaki

Η πιστη για την αθανασια της ψυχης φυσικα κ δεν ηλθε στο φως μεσα απο τα ευαγγελια.Υπαρχουν παρα πολλες αναφορες απο πολλους πολιτισμους που καταριπτουν την μοναδικοτητα της πιστης αυτης μονο απο τους χριστιανους.Ειναι αληθεια τοσο πραγματικη αυτη η πιστη στους Κινεζους,ακομη κ σημερα,ωστε η μεταβολη που οι ανθρωποι αποκαλουν θανατο,φαινεται να παιζει πολυ μικρο ρολο στη σκεψη κ τη ζωη των ανθρωπων της λουλουδενιας χωρας.
Το θεμα ειναι ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΟΣΥΝΗ, η οποια επαναβεβαιωσε ( ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΗΣ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ) αυτη τη πιστη,υψωσε στο μεσον της το μοναδικο φοβο του θανατου (κολαση),που επαιξε τοσο μεγαλο ρολο στην κοινωνικη της ζωη .κ στη τεχνη της.Δεν ειναι μονο η πιστη στην κολαση, που εχει περιβαλει με τρομο τον ταφο,γιατι κ αλλες θρησκειες εχουν την κολαση τους,ωστοσο οι οπαδοι τους δεν εχουν βασανισθει απο αυτον τον σκοτεινο φοβο! Οι Κινεζοι ασ πουμε που παιρνουν τον θανατο ελαφρα,εχουν πολλες κολασεις,εντελως μοναδικες στην ποικιλια της δυστηχιας τους.Ισως η διαφορα να οφειλεται περισσοτερο στη φυλη παρα στη πιστη.
Το θεμα ομως κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι περα απο θρησκειες κ επιστημες, κ αν τα πιασουμε ενα ενα παλι ακρη δεν βγαινει ας παρουμε για παραδειγμα την επιστημονικη γνωση, τι λεει η επιστημη για τον ανθρωπο? Με δικα μου λογια οπως το καταλαβαινω , η επιστημη θεωρει τον ανθρωπο ως ενα αθροισμα ατομων προσωρινα συνενωμενων απο μια μυστηριωδη δυναμη που αποκαλειται ζωικη αρχη.
Για τους υλιστες η μονη διαφορα αναμεσα σε ενα ζωντανο κ ενα νεκρο σωμα,ειναι οτι στη μια περιπτωση αυτη η δυναμη ειναι ενεργη ενω στην αλλη λανθανουσα.Οταν ειναι σβυσμενη η τελειως ανενεργη,τα μορια υπακουουν σε μια ανωτερη ελξη,η οποια τα διαχωριζει κ τα διασκορπιζει στο διαστημα.Αυτος ο διασκορπισμος πρεπει να ειναι ο θανατος, αν μπορουμε να αντιληφθουμε μια τετοια κατασταση σαν θανατο,οπου δηλ υπαρχει το παραδοξο τα ιδια τα μορια του νεκρου σωματος εκδηλωνουν μια εντονη ζωτικη ενεργεια.
Και η αλλαγη επιβεβαιωνει την κινηση κ μονο η κινηση αποκαλυπτει τη ζωη.ΤΟ ΠΤΩΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΕΚΡΟ.


Συγνωμη αν σε ξεχαλαρωσα !!!!!!!

----------


## carrie

και μην ξεχναμε οτι σε καποιες μουσουλμανικες χωρες οχι απλα δεν φοβουνται τον θανατο, ακομα και τα μικρα παιδια (πραγμα που δειχνει οτι ο φοβος του θανατου τελικα μαλλον ειναι επικτητος και οχι μεσα μας), αλλα τον επιδιωκουν, τον θαυμαζουν, και χαιρονται με το να πεθαινουν, για να πανε κοντα στον Αλαχ, ειδικα αν πεθανουν και ενδοξα παιρνωντας μαζι τους απιστους!!

----------


## sabb

> και μην ξεχναμε οτι σε καποιες μουσουλμανικες χωρες οχι απλα δεν φοβουνται τον θανατο, ακομα και τα μικρα παιδια (πραγμα που δειχνει οτι ο φοβος του θανατου τελικα μαλλον ειναι επικτητος και οχι μεσα μας), αλλα τον επιδιωκουν, τον θαυμαζουν, και χαιρονται με το να πεθαινουν, για να πανε κοντα στον Αλαχ, ειδικα αν πεθανουν και ενδοξα παιρνωντας μαζι τους απιστους!!


Καλά ,μην κάνουμε και τιμητές της ζωής και του θανάτου τους υπέρμαχους της απανταχού βλακείας... Πέρα από τους ηλίθιους που φοβούνται μην πάνε στην κόλαση , υπάρχουν κι οι πανηλίθιοι που επιδιώκουν να συναντήσουν τον δημιουργό τους στον παράδεισο, κάνοντας μαλακίες πριν την ώρα τους....
Δεν είδα την ταινία "Ο ηλίθιος κι ο πανηλίθιος" , αλλά ο τίτλος επιβεβαιώνει την πραγματικότητα, πάντα θα υπάρχει μια ανώτερη κλίμακα στην ηλιθιότητα και είναι το μοναδικό ίσως μέγεθος στο σύμπαν που τείνει προς το άπειρο...

Μην το μυθοποιήσουμε κιόλας....

----------


## carrie

Aν καταλαβες οτι πηγα να τους μυθοποιησω τους μουσουλμανους καμικαζι κατι τρεχει!!

----------


## katerinaki

> Aν καταλαβες οτι πηγα να τους μυθοποιησω τους μουσουλμανους καμικαζι κατι τρεχει!!


Ειδεσ βιασυνη για απαξιωση! Κατι τρεχει? εγωισμος?

----------


## sabb

Carrie, δες τι έχεις γράψει...Όχι μόνο για το μη φόβο του θανάτου, αλλά για την επιδίωξη του από κάποιες θρησκευτικές "τζιχαντοποιημένες" φιλοσοφικές θεωρήσεις...Είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος πως επιδιώκεις να απομυθοποιήσεις τη βλακεία, αλλά ίσως να δίνεις την αντίθετη εντύπωση με την διατύπωση σου, εγώ απλά επισημαίνω το αυτονόητο...Αν παρόλα αυτά ενοχλήθηκες με τη παρέμβαση μου, ζητώ συγγνώμη για την παρανόηση που προκάλεσα... 

Το τι θέλει να πει το Κατερινάκι περί εγωισμού και απαξίωσης (!) , μου είναι αδύνατο να κατανοήσω που, σε ποιον και γιατί αναφέρεται, μάλλον χρειάζομαι κάποιες μικρές διευκρινήσεις....

----------


## katerinaki

Ναι! ενω ειναι φανερο τι ηθελε να πει η καρυ ,( ο φοβος του θανατου ειναι επικτητος κ οχι μεσα μας) ,εσυ αμεσως το γυρισες, το απαξιωσες κ το μετετρεψες -υστεροβουλη βλακεια των θρησκοβλαμμενων-.
Σκεψου να ανοιγε κ θεμα με την μετεσαρκωση ,τι θα ελεγες, εξ αλλου μιλας για θεματα μυστηρια που δεν εχουν αποδειχθει, με την πεποιθηση του ειδικου. Εδω ουτε ο Σωκρατης ηξερε, εσυ εισαι σιγουρος ! Εξ αλλου ασ πουμε ,για τους αυτοχειρες, ειναι το ιδιο οταν αυτοκτονει μια γκομενα(απο εγωιστικα κινητρα) επειδη την αφησε ο γκομενος κ το ιδιο οταν καποιος θυσιαζει εκουσια τη ζωη του απο αλτρουιστικα κινητρα με την ελπιδα να σωσει τους αλλους? μαλακια κ οι ηρωες επειδη πιστευουν στον παραδεισο!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

λου,
θα σου γραψω πως βλεπω εγω την φαση..
Ειμαι στην εποχη του Χριστου.Τον ακουω να λεει "ειμαι ο Υιος του Θεου",το πρωτο πραγμα που σκεφτομαι ειναι οτι την ψωνισε..κοιτα τωρα σεναριο.
Κολαση ΔΕΝ υπαρχει..κολαση ο Χριστος ελεγε το να μην εισαι με το παρεακι..
Εγω λοιπον που ζω στην εποχη του Χριστου,οταν με ρωτανε αν προτιμω να σκοτωνω να βιαζω να να να ή να ειμαι με το παρεακι να κανω χαβαλε,διαλεγω το πρωτο..
Δεν το διαλεγω ετσι τυχαια..εχω μεγαλωσει με προβληματα μπλα μπλα μπλα..
Ο Χριστος που την παλευει να γιατρεψει ολες τις παλιοκαταστασεις τι θα κανει λες?θα με δικαιολογησει?μπα..θα μου πει αφου δεν μας γουσταρεις λυπαμαι τραβα γινε τοστ..για τετοιο κομπλεξαρα μιλαμε..

Ολα αυτα περι κολασεως κτλ ειναι σαλτσες..καποιοι εδω και αιωνες,ειδαν ποσο καλο ειναι το ολο θεμα και ειπαν να το εκμεταλλευτουν..εγω αυτο πιστευω.

----------


## sabb

> Ναι! ενω ειναι φανερο τι ηθελε να πει η καρυ ,( ο φοβος του θανατου ειναι επικτητος κ οχι μεσα μας) ,εσυ αμεσως το γυρισες, το απαξιωσες κ το μετετρεψες -υστεροβουλη βλακεια των θρησκοβλαμμενων-.
> Σκεψου να ανοιγε κ θεμα με την μετεσαρκωση ,τι θα ελεγες, εξ αλλου μιλας για θεματα μυστηρια που δεν εχουν αποδειχθει, με την πεποιθηση του ειδικου. Εδω ουτε ο Σωκρατης ηξερε, εσυ εισαι σιγουρος ! Εξ αλλου ασ πουμε ,για τους αυτοχειρες, ειναι το ιδιο οταν αυτοκτονει μια γκομενα(απο εγωιστικα κινητρα) επειδη την αφησε ο γκομενος κ το ιδιο οταν καποιος θυσιαζει εκουσια τη ζωη του απο αλτρουιστικα κινητρα με την ελπιδα να σωσει τους αλλους? μαλακια κ οι ηρωες επειδη πιστευουν στον παραδεισο!


Απίστευτη αμετροέπεια...
Ο φόβος του θανάτου , δεν μπορεί να είναι επίκτητος όταν στα περισσότερα έμβια - πλην ανθρώπου - είναι ενστικτώδης αφού λείπει η ενσυνείδητη αντίληψη για το τι είναι θάνατος. Ακόμη και στους πλέον ατελείς οργανισμούς , η ανάγκη για επιβίωση και αναπαραγωγή είναι καθαρά ενστικτώδης και αποτελεί φυσική επιλογή . Ο αντίποδας θάνατος στη ζωή και στον πολλαπλασιασμό, παράγει φόβο ενστικτωδώς.. Δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχουν π.χ. δυο κουκουβάγιες που να κάθονται πάνω σ' ένα κλαδί και να λέει η μία στην άλλη , τι είναι θάνατος και που θα καταλήξουν αν πεθάνουν κι όλες αυτές τις μεταφυσικές ανησυχίες που προβληματίζουν αποκλειστικά και μόνο το ανθρώπινο είδος. Ωστόσο , το σίγουρο είναι πως η παρουσία ενός γερακιού ας πούμε, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα διακόψει τις "φιλοσοφικές" τους αναζητήσεις κι ας μην έχουν ξαναματαδεί γεράκι στην α-συνείδητη ζωή τους. Θα κοιτάξουν να αποφύγουν τον κίνδυνο που αντιπροσωπεύει το γεράκι για την ζωή τους , αγνοώντας το τι σημαίνει τέλος στην ζωή...

Οι θρησκοβλαμμένοι από την άλλη είναι μια συνομοταξία ειδών , πασιφανώς επιβλαβής για την ανθρώπινη εξέλιξη. Όσο μπορώ να το κάνω περισσότερο κατανοητό αυτό, εσύ κορίτσι μου, θεώρησε το σαν απαξίωση, ποσώς μ'ενδιαφέρει. 

Για την μετενσάρκωση που αναφέρεις, δεν έχω να πω κάτι. Αδυνατώ να σε σκεφτώ σαν πρώην σαλιγκάρι που αφού πέρασε δεκαεφτά επίπεδα ζωής , έφτασε να μου την λέει σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας - ποτέ δεν είχα έτσι κι αλλιώς καλές σχέσεις με τα σαλιγκάρια - αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά και μόνον γαστρονομικά , γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς επικοινωνιακά υπάρχουν αναρίθμητα και άλυτα προβλήματα...

Η σιγουριά μου για τις απόψεις μου, δεν καταλαβαίνω που μπορεί να ενοχλούν. Δεν ζήτησα από κανένα να τις κάνει σώνει και καλά αποδεκτές, μπορώ να σου πω πως χαίρομαι να ανακαλύπτω πως έχω άδικο από ένα σωστό επιχείρημα, κι εκνευρίζομαι παράφορα όταν έχω δίκιο που δεν μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα κατανοητό...

Για τους ήρωες, την αυτοχειρία ,τις γκόμενες και τον παράδεισο, συγγνώμη αλλά δεν θα συμμετάσχω στον προβληματισμό σου. Κι η απαξίωση είναι μια μορφή επικοινωνίας, ιδίως όταν αυτοαπαξιώνεται ο διάλογος, ο λόγος χωρίς τον λόγο και κυρίως τον αντίλογο...

----------


## katerinaki

αμετροέπεια.. τι θα πει?

----------


## Remedy

> αμετροέπεια.. τι θα πει?


το να μην εχει καποιος μετρο σε αυτα που λεει

----------


## sabb

> αμετροέπεια.. τι θα πει?


Google it ... Ελληνικά προ-Σωκρατικής εποχής, μια και τόλμησες - αμετροεπώς - να με βάλεις δίπλα στον Σωκράτη ακόμη και σ ' ένα εικονικό διάλογο ενός φόρουμ...

----------


## katerinaki

Περιεργη λεξη! Η αμετροεπεια ειναι χαρακτηριστικο των αγενων, των μεθυσμενων,των ψυχωτικων, των παιδιων ,των επαρμενων,των θρησκοβλαμενων,...............μπο ρω να βρω και αλλους τυπους ανθρωπων που τους ταιριαζει η αμετροεπεια.
Συμβαινει σε πολλους.
Νομιζω σαμπ κ εσυ οταν καταπιανεσαι με τα θρησκευτικα κ υπερασπιζεσαι τα υλιστικα σε διακρινει αμετροεπεια, εσυ τι τυπος εισαι?

----------


## katerinaki

> Google it ... Ελληνικά προ-Σωκρατικής εποχής, μια και τόλμησες - αμετροεπώς - να με βάλεις δίπλα στον Σωκράτη ακόμη και σ ' ένα εικονικό διάλογο ενός φόρουμ...


Σωστο αυτο! ειμαι αμετροεπης!

----------


## O_Synestalmenos

Καλο μηηναααα ^^

----------


## katerinaki

> Σωστο αυτο! ειμαι αμετροεπης!


Λαθος! Μαλλον δεν υπαρχει επιθετο ,μονο επιρρημα-μιλαω αμετροεπως- ,η μπορουμε να πουμε ο λογος μου ειναι αμετροεπης?

----------


## Remedy

> Λαθος! Μαλλον δεν υπαρχει επιθετο ,μονο επιρρημα-μιλαω αμετροεπως- ,η μπορουμε να πουμε ο λογος μου ειναι αμετροεπης?


υπαρχει και το επιθετο...

----------


## katerinaki

ευχαριστω ρεμ! χρησιμοποιεις καθολου αυτη τη λεξη ? Αληθεια δεν την ηξερα ,μεγαλο το βαθος της εννοια της!

Ευχαριστω σαμπ, σοβαρα (χωρις πλακα) , με φωτισες!

----------


## sabb

> Περιεργη λεξη! Η αμετροεπεια ειναι χαρακτηριστικο των αγενων, των μεθυσμενων,των ψυχωτικων, των παιδιων ,των επαρμενων,των θρησκοβλαμενων,...............μπο ρω να βρω και αλλους τυπους ανθρωπων που τους ταιριαζει η αμετροεπεια.
> Συμβαινει σε πολλους.
> Νομιζω σαμπ κ εσυ οταν καταπιανεσαι με τα θρησκευτικα κ υπερασπιζεσαι τα υλιστικα σε διακρινει αμετροεπεια, εσυ τι τυπος εισαι?


Μάλλον δεν με ξέρεις και πολύ καλά.. 
Η αμετροέπεια δεν είναι χαρακτηριστικό των μεθυσμένων , γιατί δεν έχουν την ικανότητα της σωστής ομιλίας και άρθρωσης... Τα παιδιά πράγματι μπορεί να εμφανίσουν χαρακτηριστικά αμετροέπειας - αλλά άλλο τόσο και χαρακτηριστικά απίστευτης ωριμότητας στην κρίση και αντίληψη. Για τους ψυχωτικούς , θεωρώ αστείο να κάνω την παραμικρή αναφορά σ' ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας. Για τους επαρμένους και θρησκοβλαμμένους θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα - η αμετροέπεια είναι κυρίαρχο χαρακτηριστικό πράγματι....

Στο διά ταύτα, μιλάω λίγο. Προσπαθώ να αποτυπώνω κάθε φορά συγκροτημένη άποψη. Μπορεί να ενοχλώ - απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω από την παρέμβαση σου - μερικές φορές με όσα λέω. Είναι κι αυτό ένα μέρος του παιχνιδιού - καμιά φορά γίνομαι υπερβολικά δηκτικός αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω πως έχω μέτρο σε όσα λέω, και προσπαθώ να τεκμηριώνω τα όσα πιστεύω. Στον φιλοσοφικό τομέα φυσικά τίποτε δεν είναι αυταπόδεικτο, ωστόσο στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ή μη απόδειξη του μεταφυσικού είναι για μένα η απόδειξη του φυσικού...

Ποτέ δεν ήμουν φανατικός. Απεχθάνομαι οποιαδήποτε μορφή φανατικού λόγου και φυσικά βίας. Αυτό μπορείς να το αναλύσεις στα χίλια + μηνύματα που έχω καταθέσει εδώ πέρα μέσα...

Αν όλο το παραπάνω προφίλ σου βγάζει κάτι σε αμετροέπεια, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο από το να σεβαστώ τη κρίση σου, αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις να μην την αποδεχτώ...

----------


## carrot

> και μην ξεχναμε οτι σε καποιες μουσουλμανικες χωρες οχι απλα δεν φοβουνται τον θανατο, ακομα και τα μικρα παιδια (πραγμα που δειχνει οτι ο φοβος του θανατου τελικα μαλλον ειναι επικτητος και οχι μεσα μας), αλλα τον επιδιωκουν, τον θαυμαζουν, και χαιρονται με το να πεθαινουν, για να πανε κοντα στον Αλαχ, ειδικα αν πεθανουν και ενδοξα παιρνωντας μαζι τους απιστους!!


Φαντάζομαι πως για να φτάσουν σε αυτό το σημείο οι άνθρωποι αυτοί, θα τους έχουν πάρει τα σπίτια, θα τους έχουν πάρει τις περιουσίες, των οικογενειών τους, τα ορυκτά και τον φυσικό πλούτο των εδαφών τους, θα έχουν βομβαρδίσει τα εδάφη τους και θα έχουν σκοτώσει συγγενείς τους οι "καλοί" χριστιανοί, ξέρεις ποιοι, που κυβερνάνε και εμάς και ανα π΄πασα στιγμή μπορούν να καταστρέψουν τον οποιοδήποτε με μια κίνηση η ακόμα και ολόκληρο κράτος.

Γι'αυτούς τους καταστραμένους λαούς δεν υπάρχει ειρήνη ούτε καλοπέραση, με το που γεννιούνται μαθαίνουν ότι δεν έχουν να περιμένουν και πολλά στη ζωή και κάποιοι από αυτούς γίνονται πιόνια σε έναν δήθεν ιερό πόλεμο που κρύβει χρήμα και οικονομικους πόρους που κάποιοι εκμεταλεύτηκαν και κάποιοι άλλοι έγιναν φτωχοί.

Ειδάλως δεν μπορώ να δω άλλο λόγο να εκπαιδεύονται από παιδιά να σκοτώνουν και να σκοτώνονται. Τους μαθαίνουν το μίσος και όπως ξέρεις το μίσος είναι αρκετά δυνατό για να ωθήσει κάποιον να γίνει καμικάζι, να εκδικηθεί, ασχέτως με το αν εξυπηρετεί συμφέροντα άλλων.

..και εδώ που τα λέμε με τι λεφτά να τους μάθουν την αγάπη.. νηστικό στομάχι αγριεύει.




> Πέρα από τους ηλίθιους που φοβούνται μην πάνε στην κόλαση , υπάρχουν κι οι πανηλίθιοι που επιδιώκουν να συναντήσουν τον δημιουργό τους στον παράδεισο, κάνοντας μαλακίες πριν την ώρα τους....


ignorance is bliss

----------


## carrie

> Φαντάζομαι πως για να φτάσουν σε αυτό το σημείο οι άνθρωποι αυτοί, θα τους έχουν πάρει τα σπίτια, θα τους έχουν πάρει τις περιουσίες, των οικογενειών τους, τα ορυκτά και τον φυσικό πλούτο των εδαφών τους, θα έχουν βομβαρδίσει τα εδάφη τους και θα έχουν σκοτώσει συγγενείς τους οι "καλοί" χριστιανοί, ξέρεις ποιοι, που κυβερνάνε και εμάς και ανα π΄πασα στιγμή μπορούν να καταστρέψουν τον οποιοδήποτε με μια κίνηση η ακόμα και ολόκληρο κράτος.
> 
> Γι'αυτούς τους καταστραμένους λαούς δεν υπάρχει ειρήνη ούτε καλοπέραση, με το που γεννιούνται μαθαίνουν ότι δεν έχουν να περιμένουν και πολλά στη ζωή και κάποιοι από αυτούς γίνονται πιόνια σε έναν δήθεν ιερό πόλεμο που κρύβει χρήμα και οικονομικους πόρους που κάποιοι εκμεταλεύτηκαν και κάποιοι άλλοι έγιναν φτωχοί.
> 
> Ειδάλως δεν μπορώ να δω άλλο λόγο να εκπαιδεύονται από παιδιά να σκοτώνουν και να σκοτώνονται. Τους μαθαίνουν το μίσος και όπως ξέρεις το μίσος είναι αρκετά δυνατό για να ωθήσει κάποιον να γίνει καμικάζι, να εκδικηθεί, ασχέτως με το αν εξυπηρετεί συμφέροντα άλλων.
> 
> ..και εδώ που τα λέμε με τι λεφτά να τους μάθουν την αγάπη.. νηστικό στομάχι αγριεύει.
> 
> 
> ...


Για να απαντησω και σε σενα και στον σαββ, Εχω διαβασει ερευνες στο πεδιο της ψυχολογιας που εχουν μελετησει παιδια σε τετοιες χωρες τα οποια δεν παρουσιαζουν φοβο θανατου. Αν τωρα ο σαββ ειναι σιγουρος για καποιους δικους του λογους οτι ολα τα ανθρωπινα πλασματα φοβουνται το θανατο, νομιζω οτι κανει λαθος, γιατι οπως λες κι εσυ ινσεκτ, τον θανατο τον φοβομαστε εμεις οι δυτικοι κυριως γιατι φοβομαστε τα υλικα αγαθα που θα χασουμε, τα ευχαριστα πραγματα και τους δικους μας. Καποιοι δεν τα εχουν αυτα, ή τα εχουν εντελως κατω στη λιστα των προτεραιοτητων τους. Επισης, εχω διαβασει για γιογκι και ασιατες μοναχους οι οποιοι φτανουν σε επιπεδο να εγκαταλειψουν τη ζωη αυτοβουλως, πιστευοντας πορφανως οτι εγκαταλειπει η ψυχη το σωμα τους, αφου αυτη ειναι η διαδεδομενη φιλοσοφια εκει. Οποτε εγω πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δε φοβουνται το θανατο. Αυτα. Δεν θα ξανααπντησω σε αλλες γενικολιγιες με παρωπιδες του στυλ ολοι φοβουνται τις νυχτεριδες, ειδικα σε ατομα που αλλα γραφω κι αλλα καταλαβαινουν, και θελουν μετα να με βαζουν να αποδεικνυω οτι δεν ειμαι ελεφαντας. Δεν προκειται να το κανω.

----------


## keep_walking

> Για να απαντησω και σε σενα και στον σαββ, Εχω διαβασει ερευνες στο πεδιο της ψυχολογιας που εχουν μελετησει παιδια σε τετοιες χωρες τα οποια δεν παρουσιαζουν φοβο θανατου. Αν τωρα ο σαββ ειναι σιγουρος για καποιους δικους του λογους οτι ολα τα ανθρωπινα πλασματα φοβουνται το θανατο, νομιζω οτι κανει λαθος, γιατι οπως λες κι εσυ ινσεκτ, τον θανατο τον φοβομαστε εμεις οι δυτικοι κυριως γιατι φοβομαστε τα υλικα αγαθα που θα χασουμε, τα ευχαριστα πραγματα και τους δικους μας. Καποιοι δεν τα εχουν αυτα, ή τα εχουν εντελως κατω στη λιστα των προτεραιοτητων τους. Επισης, εχω διαβασει για γιογκι και ασιατες μοναχους οι οποιοι φτανουν σε επιπεδο να εγκαταλειψουν τη ζωη αυτοβουλως, πιστευοντας πορφανως οτι εγκαταλειπει η ψυχη το σωμα τους, αφου αυτη ειναι η διαδεδομενη φιλοσοφια εκει. Οποτε εγω πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δε φοβουνται το θανατο. Αυτα. Δεν θα ξανααπντησω σε αλλες γενικολιγιες με παρωπιδες του στυλ ολοι φοβουνται τις νυχτεριδες, ειδικα σε ατομα που αλλα γραφω κι αλλα καταλαβαινουν, και θελουν μετα να με βαζουν να αποδεικνυω οτι δεν ειμαι ελεφαντας. Δεν προκειται να το κανω.


Εγω αναρωτιεμαι εαν δεν φοβουνται το θανατο γιατι ζουν? Εννοωντας οτι ζωη και θανατος ειναι το ιδιο και το αυτο , για αυτους.
Επισης θα ηθελα λινκ με τις ερευνες και τον τροπο που εγιναν , εαν μπορεις. (Να διαβασουμε και μεις).

----------


## carrie

Το ειχα διαβασει σε βιλβιο στη σχολη μου πριν χρονια. Ενδιαφερεσαι τοσο ωστε να κατσω να το βρω? Η θες να κανεις μια ερευνα στο γκουγκλ? Κοιτα καποιος μπορει να μη φοβαται αν θα κολλησει γριπη, αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι θα παει σε ενα νοσοκομειο και θα καθεται πανω απο εναν ασθενη για να νοσησει!

Μπορειτε να βγαλετε σκαρτες τις ερευνες και τα πανεπιστημιακα βιβλια, δε θα κατσω να υπερασπιστω τους επιστημονες αυτους εδω περα. Ελεος.

----------


## keep_walking

Δωσε τον τιτλο του βιβλιου τοτε ή τον συγγραφεα ή κατι , οτι θυμασαι.

----------


## keep_walking

> Κοιτα καποιος μπορει να μη φοβαται αν θα κολλησει γριπη, αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι θα παει σε ενα νοσοκομειο και θα καθεται πανω απο εναν ασθενη για να νοσησει!


Δεν φοβαμαι οτι θα κολλησω γριπη , αλλα δεν θελω να κολλησω...ειναι επιλογη μου να μη κολλησω μες τις δυο δυνατες περιπτωσεις . Αυτο σημαινει οτι διαλεγω μη γριππη και υπαρχει καποιος φοβος-συναισθημα προς την γριπη.

Και φυσικα μιλαμε τωρα για ζωη-θανατο λολ οτι εχουμε και δεν εχουμε δηλαδη.

Εαν επιλεγεις ζωη ενω η ιδεα του θανατου δεν σου κανει ουτε κρυο ουτε ζεστη γιατι να το κανεις αυτο?

----------


## streidi

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι ο φόβος θανάτου είναι επίκτητος. Άλλο ο φόβος μπροστά σε μια επίθεση, ή ο φόβος για τον πόνο.
Ο φόβος θανάτου εμπεριέχει επίγνωση, έτσι δεν είναι; Και έχει φιλοσοφική διάσταση.Τα παιδιά δε φοβούνται το θάνατο μέχρι να μάθουν τι συνεπάγεται.

----------


## carrie

Καποιοι επιλεγουν το θανατο. τα ποσοστα αυτοκτονιας στην Ελλαδα εχουν διπλασιαστει απο οτι ακουγα χτες. Και τα παιδακια που δε φοβουνται το θανατο στις μουσουλμανικες χωρες δεν πανε να πεφτουν ομαδικως απο ταρατσες, γιατι αυτο δεν εχει νοημα για την πιστη τους. Πρεπει πρωτα να εχουν κανει κατι καλο για τον Αλαχ και να πεθανουν δοξασμενα, οποτε με μια εννοια εκει φοβουνται τον μη δοξασμενο κοινο θανατο, και για αυτο δεν τον επιδιωκουν! Θα προσπαθησω να βρω σε ποιο βιβλιο ειναι το αποσπασμα, αλλα αναμεσα σε καμια 40αρια, τρεχα γυρευε.

----------


## keep_walking

> Καποιοι επιλεγουν το θανατο. τα ποσοστα αυτοκτονιας στην Ελλαδα εχουν διπλασιαστει απο οτι ακουγα χτες. Και τα παιδακια που δε φοβουνται το θανατο στις μουσουλμανικες χωρες δεν πανε να πεφτουν ομαδικως απο ταρατσες, γιατι αυτο δεν εχει νοημα για την πιστη τους. Πρεπει πρωτα να εχουν κανει κατι καλο για τον Αλαχ και να πεθανουν δοξασμενα, οποτε με μια εννοια εκει φοβουνται τον μη δοξασμενο κοινο θανατο, και για αυτο δεν τον επιδιωκουν! Θα προσπαθησω να βρω σε ποιο βιβλιο ειναι το αποσπασμα, αλλα αναμεσα σε καμια 40αρια, τρεχα γυρευε.


Φυσικα καποιοι επιλεγουν το θανατο , οταν η πραγματικοτητα ποναει ανυποφορα.
Λογικα σε μια κοινωνια που δεν φοβαται το θανατο ειναι αχρηστοι και οι γιατροι , γιατι να ακολουθησεις μια επωδυνη θεραπεια ενω καλλιστα μπορεις να πεθανεις?

Νομιζω οι ερωτησεις μου ειναι λογικες...

----------


## carrie

αλλοι επιελγουν να ζησουν και μετα οποτε ειναι ας πεθανουν, καποιοι φτανουν και να το προκαλεσουν, αλλα και να μην το προκαλεσεις, δε σημαινει οτι φοβασαι το θανατο, σημαινει οτι δεχεσαι τα πραγματα οπως ειναι, τωρα εχεις ζωη, μπορεις να κανει δεκα πραγματα αξιολογα, γιατι να πας να πεθανεις επειδη απλα δε φοβασαι να πεθανεις? Παραλογο μου ακουγεται, οχι λογικο.




> Φυσικα καποιοι επιλεγουν το θανατο , οταν η πραγματικοτητα ποναει ανυποφορα.
> Λογικα σε μια κοινωνια που δεν φοβαται το θανατο ειναι αχρηστοι και οι γιατροι , γιατι να ακολουθησεις μια επωδυνη θεραπεια ενω καλλιστα μπορεις να πεθανεις?
> 
> Νομιζω οι ερωτησεις μου ειναι λογικες...



πανε στο γιατρο ισως επειδη δεν αντεχουν τον πονο. Βαρεθηκα τη συζητηση. Οκ ολοι φοβουνται το θανατο πιστεψε οτι θες, δεν με πειραζει καθολου το τι σκεφτεσαι!

----------


## keep_walking

> πανε στο γιατρο ισως επειδη δεν αντεχουν τον πονο. Βαρεθηκα τη συζητηση. Οκ ολοι φοβουνται το θανατο πιστεψε οτι θες, δεν με πειραζει καθολου το τι σκεφτεσαι!


Οχι αυτο ειναι ελλειψη επιχειρηματων , αλλα οκ ποσος με ενδιαφερει και μενα , αλλωστε δυσκολο ειναι να παραδεχτει καποιος οτι κανει λαθος , οταν δεν μπορει να στηριξει μια αποψη.

Σε αυτο που με παραδεχομαι ειναι οτι ειμαι ανοιχτομυαλος και εχω παραδεχτει λαθος ουκ ολιγες , ενω ειναι εξαιρετικα σπανιο!!!!!!!!!

Να μου πεις λες μαλακιες λολ . οκ οτι πεις  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Και φυσικα για να ανταπαντησω σε μενα υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις ακομα και μαζικων αυτοκτονιων σε αιρεσεις για παραδειγμα. Αυτοι μεσω της πιστης καταφεραν να κανουν το βημα προς το θανατο αλλα δεν ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που λεω εγω.

Εξασκησαν τον εγκεφαλο τους και πιστεψαν απολυτα σε κατι , δεν ειναι το ιδιο με το να πεθαινεις ομως χωρις φοβο ε...επειδη ξερω γω ο καφες σημερα δεν ειχε πολυ ζαχαρη. Δεν βαριεσαι ας πεθανω σημερα λολ.

----------


## Sofia

> Φυσικα καποιοι επιλεγουν το θανατο , οταν η πραγματικοτητα ποναει ανυποφορα.
> Λογικα σε μια κοινωνια που δεν φοβαται το θανατο ειναι αχρηστοι και οι γιατροι , γιατι να ακολουθησεις μια επωδυνη θεραπεια ενω καλλιστα μπορεις να πεθανεις?
> 
> Νομιζω οι ερωτησεις μου ειναι λογικες...


Λογικες ειναι κηπ, για σενα. Για καποιους αλλους ανθρωπους με άλλη φιλοσοφια, που στηριζεται σε άλλη λογικη, μπορει να μην ειναι. Και ειναι καποιοι σε αυτες τις κοινωνιες που επιλεγουν να μην ακολουθησουν μια επωδυνη θεραπεια, επιλεγοντας συνειδητα τον θανατο. (αυτο συμβαινει κ σε δικες μας κοινωνιες βεβαια, αλλα ισως οχι μεσα απο εναν δρομο φιλοσοφικο, αναλογο της ανατολης κ της κουλτουρας της).

----------


## keep_walking

> Λογικες ειναι κηπ, για σενα. Για καποιους αλλους ανθρωπους με άλλη φιλοσοφια, που στηριζεται σε άλλη λογικη, μπορει να μην ειναι. Και ειναι καποιοι σε αυτες τις κοινωνιες που επιλεγουν να μην ακολουθησουν μια επωδυνη θεραπεια, επιλεγοντας συνειδητα τον θανατο. (αυτο συμβαινει κ σε δικες μας κοινωνιες βεβαια, αλλα ισως οχι μεσα απο εναν δρομο φιλοσοφικο, αναλογο της ανατολης κ της κουλτουρας της).


Δηλαδη μου λες σοφια , οτι για μερικους θανατος και ζωη ειναι το ιδιο και το αυτο. Ακομα και οι μοναχοι που αναφερθηκαν ως παραδειγμα εχουν ολοκληρη πιστη και πνευματικη προπονηση για να το θεωρουν το ενα και το αυτο.

Αυτο που λες ειναι αυτο που ειπα πας για καφε , δεν σου αρεσει ο καφες...λες τι να κανω σημερα ας πεθανω δεν βαριεσαι...το ιδιο και το αυτο.
Οκ οι πραξεις μας ειναι αλληλενδετες και με το συναισθημα.

Αραγε τι να νοιωθουν αυτοι που φτανουν σε αυτο το επιπεδο?

Φοβο το αποκλεισαμε.

Δεν αισθανονται τιποτα , απλως μεταβαινουν?

Ας δουμε λοιπον τις εργαστηριακες μετρησεις εαν υπαρχουν ε? Καποια πραγματα μετρουνται πλεον με αριθμους.

----------


## Sofia

> Εξασκησαν τον εγκεφαλο τους και πιστεψαν απολυτα σε κατι , δεν ειναι το ιδιο με το να πεθαινεις ομως χωρις φοβο ε...επειδη ξερω γω ο καφες σημερα δεν ειχε πολυ ζαχαρη. Δεν βαριεσαι ας πεθανω σημερα λολ.


δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι μονο θεμα εγκεφαλου ή σκεψης...οπως κ να χει (ειτε ειναι, ειτε οχι) η ανατολικη κουλτουρα διεπεται απο μια θεωρηση για τη ζωη, εντελως διαφορετικη των δυτικων. διαφορετικα αντιμετωπιζονται ακομα κ οι δυσκολιες της ζωης, οι ματαιωσεις, οι αποτυχιες. εκει λενε σε καθε ατυχια της ζωης "ανοιξε τα χερια κ δεξου την" (οχι με την εννοια της παραδοσης κ της αδρανειας), στον δυτικο κοσμο λενε "μακρυα απο μενα". αλλωστε η δικτατορια της ευτυχιας κ το σουπερ μοντελο καλογυαλισμενης ζωης ο δυτικος ανθρωπος το υποστηριξε κ το επιννοησε.

----------


## keep_walking

> δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι μονο θεμα εγκεφαλου ή σκεψης...οπως κ να χει (ειτε ειναι, ειτε οχι) η ανατολικη κουλτουρα διεπεται απο μια θεωρηση για τη ζωη, εντελως διαφορετικη των δυτικων. διαφορετικα αντιμετωπιζονται ακομα κ οι δυσκολιες της ζωης, οι ματαιωσεις, οι αποτυχιες. εκει λενε σε καθε ατυχια της ζωης "ανοιξε τα χερια κ δεξου την" (οχι με την εννοια της παραδοσης κ της αδρανειας), στον δυτικο κοσμο λενε "μακρυα απο μενα". αλλωστε η δικτατορια της ευτυχιας κ το σουπερ μοντελο καλογυαλισμενης ζωης ο δυτικος ανθρωπος το υποστηριξε κ το επιννοησε.


Εγω μιλαω για το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης , για το θανατο και για το συναισθημα , το ξερω οτι υπαρχουν διαφορετικες κουλτουρες , οπως ξερω οτι υπαρχουν 6 δισεκατομυρια εντελως διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι με την δικια τους κουλτουρα στο κεφαλι.

----------


## Sofia

> Δηλαδη μου λες σοφια , οτι για μερικους θανατος και ζωη ειναι το ιδιο και το αυτο. Ακομα και οι μοναχοι που αναφερθηκαν ως παραδειγμα εχουν ολοκληρη πιστη και πνευματικη προπονηση για να το θεωρουν το ενα και το αυτο.
> 
> Αυτο που λες ειναι αυτο που ειπα πας για καφε , δεν σου αρεσει ο καφες...λες τι να κανω σημερα ας πεθανω δεν βαριεσαι...το ιδιο και το αυτο.
> Οκ οι πραξεις μας ειναι αλληλενδετες και με το συναισθημα.
> 
> Αραγε τι να νοιωθουν αυτοι που φτανουν σε αυτο το επιπεδο?.


Καταρχην, δεν πιστευω οτι θεωρουν πώς θανατος κ ζωη ειναι το ιδιο. Καμια σχεση...Κ γενικα δεν μ αρεσει να απαξιωνω κανεναν, που δεν μπορω να τον καταλαβω επειδη εγω ειτε δεν μπορω να τον φτασω ειτε ειναι πολυ μακρυα απο μενα σαν φιλοσοφια.

Οι ανθρωποι αυτοι δεν επιλεγουν τον θανατο ως λυση στην βαρεμαρα. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν αποδεχτει το τελος. Κ ειναι συμφιλιωμενοι με αυτο. Και το περιμενουν. τοσο απλα κ τοσο συνθετα. Κ φυσικα δεν μπορω να ξερω τι νιωθουν. Απο οσα εχω διαβασει κ απο οσα εχω καταλαβει, πρεπει να νιωθουν το πληρωμα του χρονου ή να αντιλαμβανονται διαφορετικα τον θανατο. Κ ισως γι αυτο εχουν μια ηρεμια που εκπεμπεται κ στον τροπο ζωης τους. 




> Φοβο το αποκλεισαμε.
> 
> Δεν αισθανονται τιποτα , απλως μεταβαινουν?
> 
> Ας δουμε λοιπον τις εργαστηριακες μετρησεις εαν υπαρχουν ε? Καποια πραγματα μετρουνται πλεον με αριθμους.


Δεν νομιζω να απεκλεισα τιποτα. Κ φυσικα δεν νομιζω οτι δεν αισθανονται απολυτως τιποτα. Ισα ισα....

Οσο για τις εργαστηριακες μετρησεις...συγγνωμη δεν ειμαι κ πολυ των μετρησεων. Εμπιστευομαι αυτο που νιωθω, αυτο που ακουω κ βλεπω. Τα νουμερα, καλα ειναι...αλλα οχι για να πειστω προσωπικα για κατι τετοιο ειδικα.

----------


## Sofia

> Εγω μιλαω για το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης , για το θανατο και για το συναισθημα , το ξερω οτι υπαρχουν διαφορετικες κουλτουρες , οπως ξερω οτι υπαρχουν 6 δισεκατομυρια εντελως διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι με την δικια τους κουλτουρα στο κεφαλι.


Η κουλτουρα εχει να κανει με τις αντιληψεις, με τον τροπο ζωης, τον τροπο που μεγαλωνουμε, τρεφομαστε, με το τι θεωρουμε σημαντικο κ τί οχι. Φυσικα κ μιλαμε κ για ενστικτα. μονο που στον καθε πολιτισμο, ερμηνευονται διαφορετικα.

----------


## keep_walking

> Καταρχην, δεν πιστευω οτι θεωρουν πώς θανατος κ ζωη ειναι το ιδιο. Καμια σχεση...Κ γενικα δεν μ αρεσει να απαξιωνω κανεναν, που δεν μπορω να τον καταλαβω επειδη εγω ειτε δεν μπορω να τον φτασω ειτε ειναι πολυ μακρυα απο μενα σαν φιλοσοφια.
> 
> Οι ανθρωποι αυτοι δεν επιλεγουν τον θανατο ως λυση στην βαρεμαρα. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν αποδεχτει το τελος. Κ ειναι συμφιλιωμενοι με αυτο. Και το περιμενουν. τοσο απλα κ τοσο συνθετα. Κ φυσικα δεν μπορω να ξερω τι νιωθουν. Απο οσα εχω διαβασει κ απο οσα εχω καταλαβει, πρεπει να νιωθουν το πληρωμα του χρονου ή να αντιλαμβανονται διαφορετικα τον θανατο. Κ ισως γι αυτο εχουν μια ηρεμια που εκπεμπεται κ στον τροπο ζωης τους. 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν νομιζω να απεκλεισα τιποτα. Κ φυσικα δεν νομιζω οτι δεν αισθανονται απολυτως τιποτα. Ισα ισα....
> 
> Οσο για τις εργαστηριακες μετρησεις...συγγνωμη δεν ειμαι κ πολυ των μετρησεων. Εμπιστευομαι αυτο που νιωθω, αυτο που ακουω κ βλεπω. Τα νουμερα, καλα ειναι...αλλα οχι για να πειστω προσωπικα για κατι τετοιο ειδικα.


Οι αριθμοι λενε την αληθεια , οταν μετρανε φοβο σε σενα , ενω εσυ φαινεσαι και δειχνεις οτι εισαι ατρομητος κλπ. κλπ.


Ή μηπως τα συναισθηματα δεν ειναι μετρησιμα αραγε με την σημερινη τεχνολογια?

Το να ψευδεσαι μπορεις να το κανεις επιτυχημενα ακομα και στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο , αυθυποβολες κλπ κλπ. αλλα αυτο που μετριεται ειναι αυτο που νοιωθεις.

Φυσικα φανταζομαι οτι δεν μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν ευρεως σαν μεσο ψυχοθεραπειας ή κατι , αυτο θα ηταν εξαιρετικα πολυπλοκο.

Τεσπα δεν απαξιωσα κανεναν , απαντησα στα ισα. Ουτε απαξιωνω την φιλοσοφια των δυτικων , ουτε των ανατολικων . Δεν λεω WOW αυτοι ειναι πολυ μπροστα αλλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω στοιχειωδη πραγματα , οπως τα αντιλαμβανομαι βασει της λογικης.

Πιστευω στο ενστικτο της επιβιωσης, πιστευω στον φοβο ως συναισθημα , πιστευω οτι υπαρχει φοβος για το θανατο μεχρι αποδειξεως τουναντιον.

Εγω τι επιχειρημα εχω οτι υπαρχει το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης , ο φοβος για το θανατο κλπ?

Ισως την ιδια μας την υπαρξη , υπαρχουμε για αυτο το λογο σε αυτο το κοσμο.

----------


## RainAndWind

Δεν ξέρω, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως όποια φιλοσοφία, θρησκεία, πολιτισμό κι αν έχεις συναντήσει στο διάβα σου, υπάρχει έμφυτο το ένστικτο της επιβίωσης στον άνθρωπο. Αν κάποιος σου βάλει ένα μαξιλάρι στη μούρη και επιχειρήσει να σε πνίξει, το σώμα σου θα κινητοποιηθεί για τη διατήρηση της ζωής. Θα παλέψεις να αναπνεύσεις. Βέβαια, η αυτοκτονία ρίχνει άλλες πλευρές στο τραπέζι, αλλά για προσπάθησε πχ να πνιγείς με το έτσι θέλω, δίχως να το έχεις κάνει να μην έχεις επιλογή (εννοώ για προσπάθησε χωρίς να κλωτσήσεις το σκαμνάκι).
Από την άλλη, και γω πιστεύω πως το concept θάνατος και η αντίληψή του και ο τρόπος που το κρατάει ο καθένας, έχει να κάνει σαφώς και με πολιτισμικές συνισταμένες. Νομίζω πως οι δυτικές χώρες έχουν μία στάση απέναντι στο θάνατο τρομοκρατική, φοβική, ένα δέος δλδ απέναντί του και ίσως αυτό να οφείλεται και στο προσδοκώμενο ζωής, που είναι μεγαλύτερο, λόγω της βοήθειας της ιατρικής και γενικά της επιστήμης, οπότε το πέρας σε κάθε περίπτωση να γεννάει τραύμα ψυχικό. Σε άλλους πολιτισμούς πχ με χαμηλό προσδόκιμο ζωής, υπάρχει μία εξοικείωση, αναγκαστική θα έλεγα με την ύπαρξη μεγάλων πιθανοτήτων για τον θάνατο όχι σε βαθιά γεράματα. Και σκέφτομαι και πως σε κάποιες χρονικές περιόδους της ιστορίας, ανάλογα με τον πολιτισμό φυσικά, ο θάνατος άλλοτε γίνεται τιμή, άλλοτε ατιμία. a good day to die ας πούμε, ή to have a honorable death, αυτές οι φράσεις εκεί παίζουν. 

Πάντως θα ήθελα να ζούσα σε έναν πολιτισμό λιγότερο φοβικό, λιγότερο έτοιμο να ανακαλύψει κρυογονικές για τη διατήρησή μας παντοιοτρόπως, λιγότερο object oriented στο σώμα μας, άρα και με λιγότερο καημό να μείνουμε πάντα νέοι, ωραίοι, δεν είναι τυχαίο που στους δυτικούς είναι η γηριατρική προσανατολισμένη στην ανακάλυψη του/των συστατικών της #αιώνιας# νεότητας, δεν ξέρω και πώς λέγεται αυτός ο τομέας, λολ
Θα ήθελα να μπορούσαμε να μην θρηνούμε το χαμό κανενός, να μπορούσαμε να δεχτούμε το τέλος με κάποια στωικότητα, ίσως και κάποια φιλοσόφηση εν τέλει, αλλά δε θα ήθελα αυτό να έχει σχέση ΚΑΜΙΑ με τάματα για επόμενες ζωές, παραδείσους ή αθανασίες ψυχών, θα ήθελα να ήταν κομμάτι μίας ολοκλήρωσης του ατόμου εσωτερικής, συνειδησιακής και συνδυασμός με μία συλλογική κουλτούρα που θα καλλιεργούσε τέτοιες μας δυνατότητες/ευκαιρίες.
Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα. :Smile: 

A, και να συμπληρώσω και κάτι άλλο, για τα παιδιά σήμερα, που στις μεγαλουπόλεις δεν επιτρέπεται η έκθεση νεκρού όπως παλιότερα, στο χώρο που έζησε, αυτό το ξενύχτισμα που κάνανε παλιά, ήταν η ευκαιρία να έρθουν τα παιδιά σε μία σχέση με το θάνατο λιγότερο φοβική. Υπήρχε νομίζω η ευκαιρία να δουν από κοντά, να απομυθοποιήσουν, ε?

----------


## Sofia

> Τεσπα δεν απαξιωσα κανεναν , απαντησα στα ισα. Ουτε απαξιωνω την φιλοσοφια των δυτικων , ουτε των ανατολικων . Δεν λεω WOW αυτοι ειναι πολυ μπροστα αλλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω στοιχειωδη πραγματα , οπως τα αντιλαμβανομαι βασει της λογικης.
> 
> Πιστευω στο ενστικτο της επιβιωσης, πιστευω στον φοβο ως συναισθημα , πιστευω οτι υπαρχει φοβος για το θανατο μεχρι αποδειξεως τουναντιον.
> 
> .


Να σου πω οτι πιστευω στον φοβο φυσικα κ η ανατολικη φιλοσοφια, μιλαει για φοβο. Δεν μιλαει σαν να μην υπαρχει φοβος. Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ο φοβος δεν μπορει να απαλειφθει ή οτι δεν μπορει να συνυπαρχει με αλλα συναισθηματα που ομως ειναι πιο ισχυρα του φοβου. 

Επισης, δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι να πρεπει να δω νουμερα ή ερευνες ή μελετες για το αν καποιος φοβαται ή οχι τον θανατο. Δεν εχω λογο να τον αμφισβητησω. 

Τελος να πω οτι δεν υπάρχει μια λογικη,ειδικα στην περιπτωση του θανατου. Εφοσον μιλαμε για συναισθημα και ενστικτο τοτε εκει ειναι που οι λογικες ειναι πολλες κ διαφορετικες.

----------


## keep_walking

> Επισης, δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι να πρεπει να δω νουμερα ή ερευνες ή μελετες για το αν καποιος φοβαται ή οχι τον θανατο. Δεν εχω λογο να τον αμφισβητησω.


Εμενα αντιθετως θα με ενδιεφερε μια κουλτουρα που αγνοει το φοβο του θανατου , τα μεγιστα. Να μου πεις πηγαινε μοναχος τοτε αυτοι τα καταφεραν. Τα καταφεραν ομως?
Και αλλες πληθυσμιακες ομαδες μπορει να τα καταφεραν ισως με διαφορετικους δρομους. Ισα-ισα που το βρισκω εξαιρετικα ενδιαφερον.

Δεν φοβαμαι το θανατο...ειναι σχετικο. Και εγω κατα περιοδους της ζωης μου ελεγα δεν φοβαμαι το θανατο (ακουγα και ενα κομματι " Im not afraid to die" ελεγε το mercy seat.

Αλλωστε ολοι οι πολιτισμοι εχουν ξεπερασει το θανατο...ο χριστιανισμος σαφως ολοκληρη θρησκεια λολ , οι μουσουλμανοι σαφως , οι καμικαζι σαφως , οι βομβιστες σαφως , οι μοναχοι που προαναφεραμε σαφως.

Θα μπορουσες να πεις το τραγελαφικο οτι εχει ξεπεραστει πλεον σαν ιδεα ο θανατος :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> Από την άλλη, και γω πιστεύω πως το concept θάνατος και η αντίληψή του και ο τρόπος που το κρατάει ο καθένας, έχει να κάνει σαφώς και με πολιτισμικές συνισταμένες. Νομίζω πως οι δυτικές χώρες έχουν μία στάση απέναντι στο θάνατο τρομοκρατική, φοβική, ένα δέος δλδ απέναντί του και ίσως αυτό να οφείλεται και στο προσδοκώμενο ζωής, που είναι μεγαλύτερο, λόγω της βοήθειας της ιατρικής και γενικά της επιστήμης, οπότε το πέρας σε κάθε περίπτωση να γεννάει τραύμα ψυχικό. Σε άλλους πολιτισμούς πχ με χαμηλό προσδόκιμο ζωής, υπάρχει μία εξοικείωση, αναγκαστική θα έλεγα με την ύπαρξη μεγάλων πιθανοτήτων για τον θάνατο όχι σε βαθιά γεράματα. Και σκέφτομαι και πως σε κάποιες χρονικές περιόδους της ιστορίας, ανάλογα με τον πολιτισμό φυσικά, ο θάνατος άλλοτε γίνεται τιμή, άλλοτε ατιμία. a good day to die ας πούμε, ή to have a honorable death, αυτές οι φράσεις εκεί παίζουν.


Rain, απλα για την κουβεντα να πω οτι χωρες της ανατολης εχουν τα υψηλοτερα προσδοκιμα ζωης (η Ιαπωνια ειναι πρωτη, και απο οσο θυμαμαι 3 απο τις 5 πρωτες χωρες, εχουν κινεζικη κουλτουρα). (πηγη ΠΟΥ). Τωρα για τον τροπο που οι πολιτισμοι αντιλαμβανομαστε τον θανατο εχει να κανει αμεσα και με τον τροπο που αντιλαμβανομαστε τη ζωη. Ενας πολιτισμος που εχει ως ιδανικο την πρωτια, τον ανταγωνισμο, τον καταναλωτισμο, τον πλουτισμο, την ευκολια στο καθε τι πώς να συμβιβαστει κ να αποδεχτει τον θανατο? Λιγο ασυνδετο δεν ειναι?

----------


## Sofia

> Θα μπορουσες να πεις το τραγελαφικο οτι εχει ξεπεραστει πλεον σαν ιδεα ο θανατος


δεν θα σε ελεγα τραγελαφικο σε καμια περιπτωση...αλλα εδω γελαω....εγω πιστευω οτι ο θανατος ειναι ακομα ταμπου.

----------


## keep_walking

> Τελος να πω οτι δεν υπάρχει μια λογικη,ειδικα στην περιπτωση του θανατου. Εφοσον μιλαμε για συναισθημα και ενστικτο τοτε εκει ειναι που οι λογικες ειναι πολλες κ διαφορετικες.


Καταλαβαινω πως ειναι να ζεις χωρις το φοβο ή με το φοβο του θανατου...ενω φυσικα ενστικτωδως φοβασαι το θανατο και οταν ερθει το τελος ολα τα συναισθηματα ειναι στο κοκκινο ναι.

Εχεις δικιο ειναι διαφορετικο να ζεις με την φιλοσοφια του υπερνικησα το θανατο , απο την τελικη πραξη.

----------


## RainAndWind

A, Σοφία, ευχαριστώ, θα το μελετήσω.Έχω ελλείψεις και κενά σ' αυτόν τον τομέα, όμως μου φαίνεται ελκυστικός, πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα μου φαίνεται η ανταλλαγή απόψεων σ' αυτό το θρεντ, α ρε Λου,είδες τι άνοιξες ο χαμός λολ.:P

----------


## carrot

> Για να απαντησω και σε σενα και στον σαββ, Εχω διαβασει ερευνες στο πεδιο της ψυχολογιας που εχουν μελετησει παιδια σε τετοιες χωρες τα οποια δεν παρουσιαζουν φοβο θανατου. Αν τωρα ο σαββ ειναι σιγουρος για καποιους δικους του λογους οτι ολα τα ανθρωπινα πλασματα φοβουνται το θανατο, νομιζω οτι κανει λαθος, γιατι οπως λες κι εσυ ινσεκτ, τον θανατο τον φοβομαστε εμεις οι δυτικοι κυριως γιατι φοβομαστε τα υλικα αγαθα που θα χασουμε, τα ευχαριστα πραγματα και τους δικους μας. Καποιοι δεν τα εχουν αυτα, ή τα εχουν εντελως κατω στη λιστα των προτεραιοτητων τους. Επισης, εχω διαβασει για γιογκι και ασιατες μοναχους οι οποιοι φτανουν σε επιπεδο να εγκαταλειψουν τη ζωη αυτοβουλως, πιστευοντας πορφανως οτι εγκαταλειπει η ψυχη το σωμα τους, αφου αυτη ειναι η διαδεδομενη φιλοσοφια εκει. Οποτε εγω πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δε φοβουνται το θανατο. Αυτα. Δεν θα ξανααπντησω σε αλλες γενικολιγιες με παρωπιδες του στυλ ολοι φοβουνται τις νυχτεριδες, ειδικα σε ατομα που αλλα γραφω κι αλλα καταλαβαινουν, και θελουν μετα να με βαζουν να αποδεικνυω οτι δεν ειμαι ελεφαντας. Δεν προκειται να το κανω.


Κοίτα έχει διαφορά να φοβάται ένας άνθρωπος τον θάνατο σε σημείο που να του προκαλεί παράλυση από κάποιον άλλο που απλά δεν θέλει να πεθάνει και προσπαθεί να ζήσει όσο πιο καλά μπορεί. Συμφωνούμε ότι ένας άνθρωπος που νιώθει πως έχει αξία, συνήθως υλική, όπως το να έχει λεφτά, σπίτια, κότερο ακόμα και ελικόπτερο κατανοεί πως έχει πολλά περισσότερα να χάσει από κάποιον άλλο που δεν έχει τίποτα που να έχει αξία ανταλλαγής, άρα δίνει περισσότερη αξία στη ζωη του και δεν σκέφτεται το ενδεχόμενο του θανάτου. Είναι φοβερό βέβαια πως μια αρρώστια μπορεί να είναι χειρότερη από τον ξαφνικό θάνατο, χειρότερη για τον ίδιο (γιατί αν κάποιος φύγει μια και εξω δεν θα έχει χρόνο να πολυσκεφτεί τι θα του λείψει στη ζωή), ο θάνατος βέβαια είναι ακόμα χειρότερος για τους δικούς του ανθρώπους, γιατί εκείνοι μένουν πίσω και τον κρατάνε μέσα τους.

Συμφωνώ άρα και με τη Σοφία και με δικά μου λόγια λέω πως αν δεν έχεις τίποτα να δώσεις (η με άλλα λόγια αν δεν έχεις τίποτα να δώσεις που να θελουν οι άλλοι) λίγο δύκολο να σου δώσουν σημασία. Έτσι είναι η ζωή φτιαγμένη, με βάση την ανταλλαγή. Έτσι λειτουργεί και στο θέμα θανάτου. Τι χάνω, τι κερδίζω. Με τον θάνατο μπορεί κάποιος να χάσει τα πάντα. Μπορεί να χάσει τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάει και να τον χάσουν. Μπορεί βέβαια να κερδίσει την γαλήνη αν ταλαιπωρείται πολύ στη ζωή του ή να έχει έναν ηρωικό θάνατο. Η σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις όπως των καμικάζι να κερδίσει την εκδίκηση του πέρνοντας και άλλους μαζί.

Σε ένα πόλεμο τώρα αυτός που θα ζήσει είναι και αυτός που θα σκοτώσει. Εκεί δεν υπάρχει και πολύ περιθώριο σκέψης. Είτε οι μαχόμενοι κάνουν έφοδο, είτε φεύγουν.

Όπως και στις ταινίες ..Last man standing is the killer.

----------


## PETRAN

> Κοίτα έχει διαφορά να φοβάται ένας άνθρωπος τον θάνατο σε σημείο που να του προκαλεί παράλυση από κάποιον άλλο που απλά δεν θέλει να πεθάνει και προσπαθεί να ζήσει όσο πιο καλά μπορεί. Συμφωνούμε ότι ένας άνθρωπος που νιώθει πως έχει αξία, συνήθως υλική, όπως το να έχει λεφτά, σπίτια, κότερο ακόμα και ελικόπτερο κατανοεί πως έχει πολλά περισσότερα να χάσει από κάποιον άλλο που δεν έχει τίποτα που να έχει αξία ανταλλαγής, άρα δίνει περισσότερη αξία στη ζωη του και δεν σκέφτεται το ενδεχόμενο του θανάτου. Είναι φοβερό βέβαια πως μια αρρώστια μπορεί να είναι χειρότερη από τον ξαφνικό θάνατο, χειρότερη για τον ίδιο (γιατί αν κάποιος φύγει μια και εξω δεν θα έχει χρόνο να πολυσκεφτεί τι θα του λείψει στη ζωή), ο θάνατος βέβαια είναι ακόμα χειρότερος για τους δικούς του ανθρώπους, γιατί εκείνοι μένουν πίσω και τον κρατάνε μέσα τους.
> 
> Συμφωνώ άρα και με τη Σοφία και με δικά μου λόγια λέω πως αν δεν έχεις τίποτα να δώσεις (η με άλλα λόγια αν δεν έχεις τίποτα να δώσεις που να θελουν οι άλλοι) λίγο δύκολο να σου δώσουν σημασία. Έτσι είναι η ζωή φτιαγμένη, με βάση την ανταλλαγή. Έτσι λειτουργεί και στο θέμα θανάτου. Τι χάνω, τι κερδίζω. Με τον θάνατο μπορεί κάποιος να χάσει τα πάντα. Μπορεί να χάσει τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάει και να τον χάσουν. Μπορεί βέβαια να κερδίσει την γαλήνη αν ταλαιπωρείται πολύ στη ζωή του ή να έχει έναν ηρωικό θάνατο. Η σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις όπως των καμικάζι να κερδίσει την εκδίκηση του πέρνοντας και άλλους μαζί.
> 
> Σε ένα πόλεμο τώρα αυτός που θα ζήσει είναι και αυτός που θα σκοτώσει. Εκεί δεν υπάρχει και πολύ περιθώριο σκέψης. Είτε οι μαχόμενοι κάνουν έφοδο, είτε φεύγουν.
> 
> Όπως και στις ταινίες ..Last man standing is the killer.




Ωραίο ποστ και γενικά ωραίο θρεντ  :Wink:

----------


## Παστελι

πετραν?εσυ εισαι??μου ελειψες αγαπη μου!χααχαχα

----------


## Lou!

hello guys! λοιπον, εγω για την ωρα κουλαρα με το Θεο, επαψε να με απασχολει, ας κανει ο,τι θελει, εγω δεν πολυ πιστευω τελικα σε Θεο της ορθοδοξης παραδοσης. ισως σε μια ανωτερη δυναμη που δημιουργησε το συμπαν με καποια dynamics, ναι, το θεωρω λιγο απιθανο να φτιαχτηκε μονο του το συμπαν χωρις θεικη παρεμβαση. αλλα, απο εκει κ περα, ολα αυτα τα χριστιανικα, δεν ξερω. δεν ειμαι κ πολυ συνασιθηματικος ανθρωπος ισως? ποιος ξερει!

τεσπα, ελπιζω να χαρηκατε το debate!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Genuine

εγω δεν θα πω τι ειναι Θεος αλλα το τι δεν ειναι....και ξερετε το τι δεν ειναι??καντε μια αναδρομη σε οσα λετε απλα ορισμενοι......ειναι δυνατον να εισαι σε forum υποτιθεται ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης και να μιλας τοσο απολυτα και με τοσο μισος κατα του Θεου και οσων πιστευουν λεγοντας οτι ειναι αφελεις?πως μπορεις να βοηθησεις καποιον οταν εχεις ο ιδιος μεσα σου σκοταδι και μισος και εισαι απολυτος στις δικες σου αποψεις?ομορφα μου παιδακια περασα ενα αρκετο διαστημα αρνουμενος το Θεο και δηλωνοντας αθεος οπως πολλοι απο εσας...ομως ποτε μα ποτε δεν ελεγα στους αλλους οτι η δικη μου αποψη ειναι η ορθοτερη και οσοι πιστευουν στο θεο ειναι αφελεις φοβουνται κλπ..κρατουσα αυτο που ενοιωθα και πιστευα μεσα μου οχι γιατι φοβομουν αλλα γιατι ηταν κατι απλα προσωπικο και ενα πιστευω δικο μου...πως εφτασα στη κατασταση ομως αυτη..εφτασα γιατι πραγματικα δεν ηξερα τι ειναι χριστιανικη πιστη και αγαπη προς τους συναθρωπους μου και το Θεο...νομιζα οπως πολλοι απο εσας οτι θεος=παπαδες εκκλησιες καλογεροι σταυροκοπηματα κερια και ηθικοι νομοι...στην ουσια δεν ηξερα τι ειναι!ετσι βλεπωντας ολα αυτα αλλα και ανθρωπους που εκμεταλλευονται τη θρησκεια που ομως υπαρχουν σε ολους τους τομεις τετοιοι ανθρωποι μου εφεραν αποστροφη και αηδια...ετσι με το καιρο εχασα τη πιστη μου δεν πιστευα εντελως σε τιποτα ομως ο Θεος μου εδειξε ξαφνικα οτι υπαρχει...οτι ειναι διπλα μου...μου το εδειξε με ενα σημαδι που δεν θελω να το πω εδω μεσα γιατι θα με θεωρησετε ισως τρελαμενο πολλοι απο εσας... που τα ξερετε ολα..........σας δηλωνω ευθεως κι ειναι δικαιωμα σας αν δεν το πιστευετε οτι υπαρχει Θεος υπαρχει Χριστος Αγιοι και Αγγελοι..απλα εμεις εχουμε χασει το νοημα της ζωης...εμεις νομιζουμε οτι τα εχουμε πλεον ολα και δεν εχουμε αναγκη τιποτα...οτι ειμαστε παντογνωστες...ευελπιστω δεσποινις Lou που εριξες εδω μεσα το παραγαδι σου... :Wink:  ο Θεος να σου δειξει την παρουσια του και τοτε ελα και τα ξαναλεμε...συγχωρηστε με αν δεν εγραψα κανενα ομορφο μανιφεστο κι εγω αλλα μιλησα με απλα λογια και χωρις συντακτικο αλλα βλεπετε ειμαι ενας ανιδεος αφελης ορθοδοξος χριστιανος απλα... :Wink:  Αγαπη... Ελπιδα.....οταν τα νοιωσετε ελατε να μου μιλησετε.

----------


## Genuine

> hello guys! λοιπον, εγω για την ωρα κουλαρα με το Θεο, επαψε να με απασχολει, ας κανει ο,τι θελει, εγω δεν πολυ πιστευω τελικα σε Θεο της ορθοδοξης παραδοσης. ισως σε μια ανωτερη δυναμη που δημιουργησε το συμπαν με καποια dynamics, ναι, το θεωρω λιγο απιθανο να φτιαχτηκε μονο του το συμπαν χωρις θεικη παρεμβαση. αλλα, απο εκει κ περα, ολα αυτα τα χριστιανικα, δεν ξερω. δεν ειμαι κ πολυ συνασιθηματικος ανθρωπος ισως? ποιος ξερει!
> 
> τεσπα, ελπιζω να χαρηκατε το debate!


 ελπιζω να το διασκεδασες............

----------


## marian_m

> εγω δεν θα πω τι ειναι Θεος αλλα το τι δεν ειναι....και ξερετε το τι δεν ειναι??καντε μια αναδρομη σε οσα λετε απλα ορισμενοι......ειναι δυνατον να εισαι σε forum υποτιθεται ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης και να μιλας τοσο απολυτα και με τοσο μισος κατα του Θεου και οσων πιστευουν λεγοντας οτι ειναι αφελεις?πως μπορεις να βοηθησεις καποιον οταν εχεις ο ιδιος μεσα σου σκοταδι και μισος και εισαι απολυτος στις δικες σου αποψεις?ομορφα μου παιδακια περασα ενα αρκετο διαστημα αρνουμενος το Θεο και δηλωνοντας αθεος οπως πολλοι απο εσας...ομως ποτε μα ποτε δεν ελεγα στους αλλους οτι η δικη μου αποψη ειναι η ορθοτερη και οσοι πιστευουν στο θεο ειναι αφελεις φοβουνται κλπ..κρατουσα αυτο που ενοιωθα και πιστευα μεσα μου οχι γιατι φοβομουν αλλα γιατι ηταν κατι απλα προσωπικο και ενα πιστευω δικο μου...


Προσωπικά, δεν έχω κανένα σκοτάδι και μίσος μέσα μου. Αντιθέτως θα έλεγα. Και δε νομίζω ότι το να είμαι καλή χριστιανή, είναι προϋπόθεση για να συμμετέχω σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. Το ότι δεν πιστεύω σε κάποια θρησκεία ή Θεό δεν με κάνει χειρότερο άνθρωπο από κάποιον που πιστεύει. 
Ούτε σημαίνει ότι έχω μίσος για τον Θεό - πώς γίνεται να μισώ κάτι που για μένα δεν υπάρχει - ή για όποιον πιστεύει.
Αυτό μου φαίνεται πολύ απόλυτο και πολωμένο. Μου θυμίζει το "αν δεν είσαι μαζί μας είσαι εναντίον μας". 
Και τέλος, δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να σωπαίνω και να μην εκφράζω την άποψή μου (που σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν υποστηρίζω ότι είναι η ορθότερη) για αυτό το θέμα -όπως και για οποιοδήποτε άλλο - γιατί μπορεί κάποιοι να θιχτούν. 
Παρατηρώ ότι για κάποιους το θέμα θρησκεία είναι ακόμα ταμπού.

----------


## keep_walking

> εγω δεν θα πω τι ειναι Θεος αλλα το τι δεν ειναι....και ξερετε το τι δεν ειναι??καντε μια αναδρομη σε οσα λετε απλα ορισμενοι......ειναι δυνατον να εισαι σε forum υποτιθεται ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης και να μιλας τοσο απολυτα και με τοσο μισος κατα του Θεου και οσων πιστευουν λεγοντας οτι ειναι αφελεις?πως μπορεις να βοηθησεις καποιον οταν εχεις ο ιδιος μεσα σου σκοταδι και μισος και εισαι απολυτος στις δικες σου αποψεις?ομορφα μου παιδακια περασα ενα αρκετο διαστημα αρνουμενος το Θεο και δηλωνοντας αθεος οπως πολλοι απο εσας...ομως ποτε μα ποτε δεν ελεγα στους αλλους οτι η δικη μου αποψη ειναι η ορθοτερη και οσοι πιστευουν στο θεο ειναι αφελεις φοβουνται κλπ..κρατουσα αυτο που ενοιωθα και πιστευα μεσα μου οχι γιατι φοβομουν αλλα γιατι ηταν κατι απλα προσωπικο και ενα πιστευω δικο μου...πως εφτασα στη κατασταση ομως αυτη..εφτασα γιατι πραγματικα δεν ηξερα τι ειναι χριστιανικη πιστη και αγαπη προς τους συναθρωπους μου και το Θεο...νομιζα οπως πολλοι απο εσας οτι θεος=παπαδες εκκλησιες καλογεροι σταυροκοπηματα κερια και ηθικοι νομοι...στην ουσια δεν ηξερα τι ειναι!ετσι βλεπωντας ολα αυτα αλλα και ανθρωπους που εκμεταλλευονται τη θρησκεια που ομως υπαρχουν σε ολους τους τομεις τετοιοι ανθρωποι μου εφεραν αποστροφη και αηδια...ετσι με το καιρο εχασα τη πιστη μου δεν πιστευα εντελως σε τιποτα ομως ο Θεος μου εδειξε ξαφνικα οτι υπαρχει...οτι ειναι διπλα μου...μου το εδειξε με ενα σημαδι που δεν θελω να το πω εδω μεσα γιατι θα με θεωρησετε ισως τρελαμενο πολλοι απο εσας... που τα ξερετε ολα..........σας δηλωνω ευθεως κι ειναι δικαιωμα σας αν δεν το πιστευετε οτι υπαρχει Θεος υπαρχει Χριστος Αγιοι και Αγγελοι..απλα εμεις εχουμε χασει το νοημα της ζωης...εμεις νομιζουμε οτι τα εχουμε πλεον ολα και δεν εχουμε αναγκη τιποτα...οτι ειμαστε παντογνωστες...ευελπιστω δεσποινις Lou που εριξες εδω μεσα το παραγαδι σου... ο Θεος να σου δειξει την παρουσια του και τοτε ελα και τα ξαναλεμε...συγχωρηστε με αν δεν εγραψα κανενα ομορφο μανιφεστο κι εγω αλλα μιλησα με απλα λογια και χωρις συντακτικο αλλα βλεπετε ειμαι ενας ανιδεος αφελης ορθοδοξος χριστιανος απλα... Αγαπη... Ελπιδα.....οταν τα νοιωσετε ελατε να μου μιλησετε.


Που το ειδες το μισος στις αποψεις που παρατεθηκαν...περα απο το δικο σου μηνυμα που κατηγορεις τους αλλους? (Δεν ξερω εαν αναφερεσαι συγκεκριμενα σε καποιον).

----------


## Lou!

genuine, αυτο που λες με τα σημεια κ τις ενδειξεις του Θεου, το εχω ακουσει κ εγω απο αλλους πιστους οτι συμβαινει.
δεν ξερω. αν μου συμβει κ εμενα, θα πιστεψω στο Θεο, μεχρι τοτε δηλωνω αθεη!  :Big Grin: 

σε καθε περιπτωση σε ευχαριστω για την καταθεση σου!

----------


## katerinaki

Δηλ. λου τι θα σε επειθε? να δεις μεσα σενα φωτεινο συννεφο μια μορφη αγια ,η ενα χερι να σε τραβαει πριν πεσεις στο γκρεμο?δΕΝ ΕΙΡΩΝΕΥΟΜΑΙ, ο καθενας μας περιμενει διαφορετικες ενδειξεις για να τις θεωρησει σαν αποδειξεις για την υπαρξη του θεου!
Αυτο το γνωστο θελει πιστη , αστο, η ειναι πολυ δυσκολο η θελει πολυ χρονο, η το μαλλον σιγουρο θελει να εισαι χαρισματικος να σου εχει δοθει δωρο η πιστη (θεια προνοια).
Παντως σου γραφω κ αυτο -διαλογισμος ειναι η πληρης αντιληψη του θειου μεχρι ψηλαφησεως.!

----------


## Lou!

δεν ξερω τι θα με επειθε ειλικρινα. κατι που να καταλαβω οτι υπαρχει ο Θεος. μεχρι στιγμη δεν εχω πειστει κ λεω να μην το κουρασω αλλο. αγνωστικιστρια καλα ειναι.
οι πιστοι μου φαινονται λιγο παλαβοι, αλλα περι ορεξεως μπακλαβας γωνια!

----------


## katerinaki

Σωστο και αυτο!

----------


## alexandros3

> εγω δεν θα πω τι ειναι Θεος αλλα το τι δεν ειναι....και ξερετε το τι δεν ειναι??καντε μια αναδρομη σε οσα λετε απλα ορισμενοι......ειναι δυνατον να εισαι σε forum υποτιθεται ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης και να μιλας τοσο απολυτα και με τοσο μισος κατα του Θεου και οσων πιστευουν λεγοντας οτι ειναι αφελεις?



Δεν τα διάβασα όλα αλλά αυτό μου έκανε κλικ. Είναι προφανές ότι ο θεός, η ύπαρξη θεού, ενδεχομένως του χριστιανικού θεού, είναι ενάντια στη ψυχοθεραπεία, που είναι κι αυτή ένα δυτικό σκεύασμα. Σε σχέση με άλλες κουλτούρες, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι στην Ινδία που ζούνε μέσα στα περιττώματα τους (στην κυριολεξία) επειδή εκεί είναι η θέση στην οποία τους όρισε ο θεός. Δεν υπάρχει καμία κοινωνική κινητικότητα. Ο απόλυτος έλεγχος. (κάστες). Κι από την άλλη υπάρχει ο προτεσταντικός θεός που λέει ότι μόνο λίγοι και πολύ εκλεκτοί θα κερδίσουν τη βασιλεία των ουρανών (κι εξαιρετικά εργατικοί) - protestant work ethic. 
Η βασική κοσμοθεωρία προσδίδει και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.
(πάντα θα υπάρχουν κι οι παρίες βέβαια λολ)

----------


## sabb

> εγω δεν θα πω τι ειναι Θεος αλλα το τι δεν ειναι....και ξερετε το τι δεν ειναι??καντε μια αναδρομη σε οσα λετε απλα ορισμενοι......ειναι δυνατον να εισαι σε forum υποτιθεται ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης και να μιλας τοσο απολυτα και με *τοσο μισος κατα του Θεου* και οσων πιστευουν λεγοντας οτι ειναι αφελεις?πως μπορεις να βοηθησεις καποιον οταν εχεις ο ιδιος μεσα σου *σκοταδι και μισος και εισαι απολυτος στις δικες σου αποψεις*?ομορφα μου παιδακια περασα ενα αρκετο διαστημα αρνουμενος το Θεο και δηλωνοντας αθεος οπως πολλοι απο εσας...ομως ποτε μα ποτε δεν ελεγα στους αλλους οτι η δικη μου αποψη ειναι η ορθοτερη και οσοι πιστευουν στο θεο ειναι αφελεις φοβουνται κλπ..κρατουσα αυτο που ενοιωθα και πιστευα μεσα μου οχι γιατι φοβομουν αλλα γιατι ηταν κατι απλα προσωπικο και ενα πιστευω δικο μου...πως εφτασα στη κατασταση ομως αυτη..εφτασα γιατι πραγματικα δεν ηξερα τι ειναι χριστιανικη πιστη και αγαπη προς τους συναθρωπους μου και το Θεο...νομιζα οπως πολλοι απο εσας οτι θεος=παπαδες εκκλησιες καλογεροι σταυροκοπηματα κερια και ηθικοι νομοι...στην ουσια δεν ηξερα τι ειναι!ετσι βλεπωντας ολα αυτα αλλα και ανθρωπους που εκμεταλλευονται τη θρησκεια που ομως υπαρχουν σε ολους τους τομεις τετοιοι ανθρωποι μου εφεραν αποστροφη και αηδια...ετσι με το καιρο εχασα τη πιστη μου δεν πιστευα εντελως σε τιποτα *ομως ο Θεος μου εδειξε ξαφνικα οτι υπαρχει...οτι ειναι διπλα μου...μου το εδειξε με ενα σημαδι που* *δεν θελω να το πω εδω μεσα γιατι θα με θεωρησετε ισως τρελαμενο πολλοι απο εσας... που τα ξερετε ολα..*........σας δηλωνω ευθεως κι ειναι δικαιωμα σας αν δεν το πιστευετε οτι υπαρχει Θεος υπαρχει Χριστος Αγιοι και Αγγελοι..απλα εμεις εχουμε χασει το νοημα της ζωης...εμεις νομιζουμε οτι τα εχουμε πλεον ολα και δεν εχουμε αναγκη τιποτα...οτι ειμαστε παντογνωστες...ευελπιστω δεσποινις Lou που* εριξες εδω μεσα το παραγαδι σου...* ο Θεος να σου δειξει την παρουσια του και τοτε ελα και τα ξαναλεμε...συγχωρηστε με αν δεν εγραψα κανενα ομορφο μανιφεστο κι εγω αλλα μιλησα με απλα λογια και χωρις συντακτικο αλλα βλεπετε ειμαι ενας ανιδεος αφελης ορθοδοξος χριστιανος απλα... Αγαπη... Ελπιδα....*.οταν τα νοιωσετε ελατε να μου μιλησετε*.


Αγαπητέ ορθόδοξε χριστιανέ, τιμή σου και καμάρι σου για το τι πιστεύεις και το τι είσαι...
Θα ήταν ωστόσο εκ του περισσού να πει κανείς ότι το μοναδικό πόστ όπου αναφέρεται η λέξη μίσος είναι το δικό σου ποστ και η κύρια εντύπωση που αποτυπώνεται εννοιολογικά σ'αυτό , είναι η συνήθης κατηγοριοποίηση των συνομιλητών σε εκείνους που έχουν μίσος και σκοτάδι μέσα τους ή ρίχνουν παραγάδια (...καλή μου Lou δεν ήξερα πως διέθετες τέτοιες αλιευτικές ικανότητες..) προφανώς για να οδηγήσουν τους αθώους χριστιανόπαιδες μακριά από τον δρόμο του Θεού κι από την άλλη είναι κι εκείνοι που σαν άλλοι Σαούλ είδανε το σημάδι του θεού στον ουρανό και άρα γίνανε υπέρμαχοι μιας αλήθειας , που όμως αν το καλοσκεφτούν είναι μοναχά η δική τους αλήθεια και κανενός άλλου. 

Αγάπη κι ελπίδα στη καρδιά τους έχουν όσοι σκέφτονται με σεβασμό στις πανανθρώπινες αξίες κι όχι οι θρησκομάνοι και πίστεψε με , η Ιστορία διδάσκει πως μόνο οι πιστοί των απανταχού θρησκειών δεν ήταν ποτέ έτσι - το κυρίαρχο συναίσθημα αυτής της κατηγορίας ανθρώπων ήταν και είναι κατ' αποκλειστικότητα το μίσος για όσους δεν έχουν την ίδια πίστη . Πάντα στην απέναντι όχθη υπήρχε εκείνος που ανάλογα με την πίστη του ήταν εχθρός ή φίλος, αστεία πράγματα για την εξελικτική πορεία του ανθρώπου να κατηγοριοποιούνται σε πιστούς και απίστους, θα κατονομάζω πάντα σαν αφελείς όλους εκείνους που δεν κρατούν την πίστη τους για τον εαυτό τους, αλλά προσπαθούν να αποδείξουν αναπόδεικτα πως όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι ελέφαντες. Θεωρώ πως απέναντι στον φανατισμό, δεν μπορεί κανείς να αντιτάξει και πολλά επιχειρήματα , υπάρχει πάντα ένα τείχος που εμποδίζει τους ανθρώπους να σκέφτονται με ευρύνοια και προ πάντων να αποδέχονται καλοπροαίρετα τον αντίλογο....

----------


## carrie

Οι άνθρωποι θα καβγαδίσουν για τη θρησκεία τους, θα γράψουν για αυτή βιβλία, θα πολεμήσουν γι' αυτή, θα πεθαίνουν και θα σκοτώσουν γι' αυτή. Οτιδήποτε άλλο, παρά να ζήσουν σύμφωνα μ' αυτή.

Κόλτον Τζ.

----------


## streidi

Εγώ πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να αποδίδουμε εχθρικά συναισθήματα αυτοί που πιστεύουν σε αυτούς που δεν πιστεύουν και το ανάποδο.
Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει θρεντ για τη θρησκεία, το βρίσκω λογικό, εγώ πχ που πιστεύω να υποστηρίξω αυτό που πιστεύω και κάποιος άλλος που δεν πιστεύει να υποστηρίξει ότι δεν υπάρχει Θεός, ή αυτό που πιστεύει τέλος πάντων. Γιατί αυτό να θεωρηθεί προπαγάνδα, ή προσηλυτισμός; 
Έθεσε η Λου ένα θέμα και ο καθένας λέει την άποψή του. Λογικό να υπάρξει αντίθεση απόψεων και ένταση κάποιες φορές, αλλά όχι: δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να πάρω τον οποιονδήποτε με το μέρος μου, απλά να καταθέσω την άποψή μου και να ακούσω και μερικές ακόμα πάνω στο θέμα αυτό.

----------


## sabb

> Εγώ πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να αποδίδουμε εχθρικά συναισθήματα αυτοί που πιστεύουν σε αυτούς που δεν πιστεύουν και το ανάποδο.
> Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει θρεντ για τη θρησκεία, το βρίσκω λογικό, εγώ πχ που πιστεύω να υποστηρίξω αυτό που πιστεύω και κάποιος άλλος που δεν πιστεύει να υποστηρίξει ότι δεν υπάρχει Θεός, ή αυτό που πιστεύει τέλος πάντων. Γιατί αυτό να θεωρηθεί προπαγάνδα, ή προσηλυτισμός; 
> Έθεσε η Λου ένα θέμα και ο καθένας λέει την άποψή του. Λογικό να υπάρξει αντίθεση απόψεων και ένταση κάποιες φορές, αλλά όχι: δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να πάρω τον οποιονδήποτε με το μέρος μου, απλά να καταθέσω την άποψή μου και να ακούσω και μερικές ακόμα πάνω στο θέμα αυτό.


Η θρησκεία δεν θα έπρεπε στον 21ο αιώνα να αποτελεί πεδίο αντιπαραθέσεων και διενέξεων, αρκετό κακό έχουν προκαλέσει στην ανθρώπινη εξέλιξη κατά το πέρασμα των αιώνων οι δοξασίες και δαιμονολογίες, η πίστη πως ο αληθινός θεός είναι ο δικός μας κι άρα οι άλλοι, αλλόθρησκοι και άθεοι, είναι εχθροί. Η αντιγνωμία σε μια φιλοσοφική συζήτηση είναι θεμιτή, ο φανατισμός ωστόσο απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται, δεν μπορεί να προάγει τον διάλογο και φυσικά δεν μπορεί μια τέτοια συζήτηση να είναι γόνιμη. 
Αναφέρομαι στον χρήστη genuine που καθορίζει την ποιότητα των συνομιλητών ανάλογα με το τι πιστεύουν, γεγονός που δεν είδα να συμβαίνει από κανέναν άλλον απ' όσους συμμετείχαν, να αναφέρονται στον αντίλογο με χαρακτηρισμούς σαν τ' απλωμένα..παραγάδια , το μίσος και τον σκοταδισμό που κρύβουμε όλοι εμείς στην κατάμαυρη ψυχή μας μια που δεν συμμεριζόμαστε την πίστη του συγκεκριμένου χρήστη...
Η αντίθεση των απόψεων είναι λογική , όταν υπάρχει η λογική.....

----------


## jane-do-ni

Ο θεός είναι μια ψευδαίσθηση του ανθρώπινου μυαλού ώστε να αποφύγει την απελπισία. Είναι δυσβάσταχτο να συνηδειτοποιούμε μερικές φορές ότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς να μας βοηθήσει κι έτσι το μυαλό κατασκευάζει οποιαδήποτε ιδέα μπορεί να μας ανακουφίσει. Είναι επιστημονικά αποδεδειγμένο αυτό. Τώρα για την κόλαση...θα το μάθουμε όταν πεθάνουμε. Εγώ έπαψα να πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει θεός-αυτή η υπέρτατη οντότητα αγάπης όπως λένε- γιατί στις καθημερινές στιγμές μου μελαγχολίας και απόγνωσης δεν ήρθε να με παρηγορήσει. Ένα απλό άγγιγμα ήθελα, μια αγκαλιά. Δεν ήρθε γιατί δεν υπάρχει. Ήρθαν αυτοί που υπάρχουν:οι φίλοι μου.

----------


## carrot

Πάντως αν το καλοσκεφτείτε οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι στον κόσμο πιστεύουν στην ύπαρξη του Θεου και του Σατανα. Είναι σαν μια μαζική ψευδαίσθηση για την επιστήμη είναι όμως και κάτι που βρίσκεται μέσα μας. Η προσωποποίηση του καλού και του κακού. Το να υπάρχει ζωή μόνο σε ένα σημείο του πλανήτη όπως η Γη ποιό νόημα έχει? Ποιό νόημα έχει να υπάρχει η ζωή γενικά? Γιατί να μην υπήρχε τίποτα? Ούτε πως ξεκίνησε η ζωή δεν γνωρίζουμε καλά καλά. 

Η ζωή μοιάζει με ένα όνειρα τελικά. Δεν θυμάσαι την αρχή και ξυπνάς λίγο πριν το τέλος. Κάτι που είχα διαβάσει σε ένα βιβλίο και μου άρεσε. Θεός υπάρχει για όσους πιστέυουν και για όσους δεν πιστεύουν δεν υπάρχει. Δεν έχει κι άδικο.

Σκόρπιες σκέψεις...

----------


## carrot

Βρήκα αυτό.. πολύ καλό! χαχα.

----------


## Genuine

> δεν ξερω τι θα με επειθε ειλικρινα. κατι που να καταλαβω οτι υπαρχει ο Θεος. μεχρι στιγμη δεν εχω πειστει κ λεω να μην το κουρασω αλλο. αγνωστικιστρια καλα ειναι.
> οι πιστοι μου φαινονται λιγο παλαβοι, αλλα περι ορεξεως μπακλαβας γωνια!


 καλη φαση.....ειναι και της μοδας......

----------


## Genuine

> Αγαπητέ ορθόδοξε χριστιανέ, τιμή σου και καμάρι σου για το τι πιστεύεις και το τι είσαι...
> Θα ήταν ωστόσο εκ του περισσού να πει κανείς ότι το μοναδικό πόστ όπου αναφέρεται η λέξη μίσος είναι το δικό σου ποστ και η κύρια εντύπωση που αποτυπώνεται εννοιολογικά σ'αυτό , είναι η συνήθης κατηγοριοποίηση των συνομιλητών σε εκείνους που έχουν μίσος και σκοτάδι μέσα τους ή ρίχνουν παραγάδια (...καλή μου Lou δεν ήξερα πως διέθετες τέτοιες αλιευτικές ικανότητες..) προφανώς για να οδηγήσουν τους αθώους χριστιανόπαιδες μακριά από τον δρόμο του Θεού κι από την άλλη είναι κι εκείνοι που σαν άλλοι Σαούλ είδανε το σημάδι του θεού στον ουρανό και άρα γίνανε υπέρμαχοι μιας αλήθειας , που όμως αν το καλοσκεφτούν είναι μοναχά η δική τους αλήθεια και κανενός άλλου. 
> 
> Αγάπη κι ελπίδα στη καρδιά τους έχουν όσοι σκέφτονται με σεβασμό στις πανανθρώπινες αξίες κι όχι οι θρησκομάνοι και πίστεψε με , η Ιστορία διδάσκει πως μόνο οι πιστοί των απανταχού θρησκειών δεν ήταν ποτέ έτσι - το κυρίαρχο συναίσθημα αυτής της κατηγορίας ανθρώπων ήταν και είναι κατ' αποκλειστικότητα το μίσος για όσους δεν έχουν την ίδια πίστη . Πάντα στην απέναντι όχθη υπήρχε εκείνος που ανάλογα με την πίστη του ήταν εχθρός ή φίλος, αστεία πράγματα για την εξελικτική πορεία του ανθρώπου να κατηγοριοποιούνται σε πιστούς και απίστους, θα κατονομάζω πάντα σαν αφελείς όλους εκείνους που δεν κρατούν την πίστη τους για τον εαυτό τους, αλλά προσπαθούν να αποδείξουν αναπόδεικτα πως όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι ελέφαντες. Θεωρώ πως απέναντι στον φανατισμό, δεν μπορεί κανείς να αντιτάξει και πολλά επιχειρήματα , υπάρχει πάντα ένα τείχος που εμποδίζει τους ανθρώπους να σκέφτονται με ευρύνοια και προ πάντων να αποδέχονται καλοπροαίρετα τον αντίλογο....


 εγω αγορακι μου με το υπεροχο γλυκομιλητο επιστημονικο λογο δεν εχω φανατισμο ουτε Σαουλ το παιζω ουτε βλεπω εσενα σαν τον αντιθετο κακο...ολα απο το μυαλο σου τα βγαζεις ...δεν κατηγοριοποιησα εγω τους αλλους αλλα εσεις τους χριστιανους.οταν λετε καποιοι οτι οι χριστιανοι ειναι αφελεις...θρησκοληπτοι φανατικοι...και προσπαθειτε να παρουσιασετε τα πιστευω των αλλων σαν λαθος και αποτελεσμα χαμηλου διανοητικου επιπεδου τοτε τι ειναι?δεν ειναι μισος?κρατηστε αυτο που πιστευετε για τον εαυτο σας και μη προσπαθειτε να πεισετε οτι η δικη σας αποψη ειναι η ορθοτερη.οσο αφορα το χαρακτηρισμο στη Lou περι παραγαδιου το ειπα εντελως αστειευομενος που ανοιγοντας ενα thread καταφερε να "ψαρεψει" τοσες πολλες αποψεις...και τοσα πολλα μανιφεστα επισης....:-D δεν σας κατηγορω παντους ορισμενους καθολου....ειναι εξαλλου και trendy να δηλωνεις αθεος...;-)

----------


## ανεμος

Καλησπερα
Και ελεγα και εγω ποτε θα αρχισει το νταβαντουρι......
Εγω προσωπικα συμφωνω με το Στρειδι και την Σοφια................
Διαφωνω Νικο μαζι σου απο προσωπικη εμπειρια αντιθετως πιστευω οτι στο μυαλο μου υπαρχει ο Σατανας και στην καρδια μου ο Θεος....ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλως για να λεμε για αυτο και οι ανατολικοι(ευτυχως) πιστευουν στην μη σκεψη οπου ειναι και η ορθη σκεψη.....
Οσο για το Θεο ειναι καθαρα πως το βιωνει ο καθενας και πως πιστευει η δεν πιστευει αντιστροφα....παντως ο Ιησους δεν αναγκασε κανενα με το ζορυ να πιστεψει σ Αυτον ουτε επισης και οι ακολοθοι Του.Αυτοι που συγκεκριμενα μας τρομοκρατησαν η και μας ευνουχισαν σαν λαο ειναι οι μαυροντυμενοι ρασοφοροι και οπου στο ονομα Του εκαναν απιστευτες βαρβαροτητες σε εναν απο τους πιο εξεχοντες πολιτισμους,τον αρχαιο Ελληνικο...
Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται υπαρχει μια ταινια οπου φυσικα λογοκριθηκε και δεν παιχτηκε ποτε στον κινηματογραφο λεγεται <<δυο ηλιοι στον ιδιο ουρανο>> και ουσιαστικα αφηγειται την αποελληνοποιηση του τοτε πλυθησμου και τον βιαιο προσυλητισμο στον Χριστιανισμο.....οποιος θελει σε π.μ να του πω απο που να την κατεβασει.....αξιζει τον κοπο.....
Συμπληρωματικα η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν ειναι δυτικο κατασκευασμα απλως εγινε ας πουμε της μοδας τα τελευταια χρονια...ο Σωκρατης ειχε μιλησει για την αυτογνωσια οταν οι δυτικοι ηταν ακομα πανω στα δεντρα......και θελω να πιστευω οτι εμεις δεν ειμαστε δυτικοι αλλα κεντρικοι................
Και κατι τελευταιο,φυσικα η επιστημη δεν αναιρει τον θεο ουτε και το αντιστροφο....πανε χερι χερι εδω ολοκληρος Αινσταιν πιστευε στον Θεο..................................

----------


## Sofia

> Που το ειδες το μισος στις αποψεις που παρατεθηκαν...περα απο το δικο σου μηνυμα που κατηγορεις τους αλλους? (Δεν ξερω εαν αναφερεσαι συγκεκριμενα σε καποιον).


Να πω κι εγω πώς το βλεπω...σε καθε θεμα που αφορα τον Θεο βλεπω πώς υπάρχει μια τάση πέρα απο αυτους που τον υπερασπιζονται ενθερμα και φανατικα, να υπάρχουν αλλα μελη που τον ακυρωνουν επισης φανατικα. Ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο πραγματα. Κανεις δεν μπορει να αποδειξει με επιχειρηματα την υπαρξη του ή οχι. Κ προσωπικα το βρισκω τουλαχιστον αστειο να ψαχνουμε με λογικα επιχειρηματα την υπαρξη θεων. Λες και εχει σημασια το να αποδειξουμε οτι υπάρχει ή οχι ο θεος...Αναρωτιεμαι λοιπον, προς τί η αναγκη να αποδειξουμε ή οχι οτι υπάρχει. 

Επισης θα θελα να πω και να ρωτησω τα μελη που αντιτιθενται στην υπαρξη του με βεβαιοτητα ( που φυσικα ειναι δικαιωμα στον καθενα να πιστευει οτι θελει και αγαπα) γιατι παρουσιαζουν ή επιλεγουν να αναφερθουν στους πιστους ως μη συνειδητοποιημενους ανθρωπους, με χαμηλο νοητικο επιπεδο, σχεδον αμορφωτους ....κοινως γραφικους. Και εχει αναφερθει ετσι σε προηγουμενες σελιδες κ το χω ξαναρωτησει, αλλα απαντηση καμια δεν πηρα.

Το ιδιο θα θελα να μαθω και για οσους υποστηριζουν τους αθεους ως "μη φωτισμενους".

----------


## sabb

> εγω αγορακι μου με το υπεροχο γλυκομιλητο επιστημονικο λογο δεν εχω φανατισμο ουτε Σαουλ το παιζω ουτε βλεπω εσενα σαν τον αντιθετο κακο...ολα απο το μυαλο σου τα βγαζεις ...δεν κατηγοριοποιησα εγω τους αλλους αλλα εσεις τους χριστιανους.οταν λετε καποιοι οτι οι χριστιανοι ειναι αφελεις...θρησκοληπτοι φανατικοι...και προσπαθειτε να παρουσιασετε τα πιστευω των αλλων σαν λαθος και αποτελεσμα χαμηλου διανοητικου επιπεδου τοτε τι ειναι?δεν ειναι μισος?κρατηστε αυτο που πιστευετε για τον εαυτο σας και μη προσπαθειτε να πεισετε οτι η δικη σας αποψη ειναι η ορθοτερη.οσο αφορα το χαρακτηρισμο στη Lou περι παραγαδιου το ειπα εντελως αστειευομενος που ανοιγοντας ενα thread καταφερε να "ψαρεψει" τοσες πολλες αποψεις...και τοσα πολλα μανιφεστα επισης....:-D δεν σας κατηγορω παντους ορισμενους καθολου....ειναι εξαλλου και trendy να δηλωνεις αθεος...;-)


trendy, αγοράκι....

Θα μπορούσε και να κολακευτεί η 50χρονη ματαιοδοξία μου, αλλά επειδή δεν απευθύνθηκα ποτέ σε κάποιον με υποκοριστικό λόγο ακόμη κι αν έχουμε μεγάλη ηλικιακή διαφορά, θεωρώ την αναφορά στο πρόσωπο μου αν μη τι άλλο άτοπη και το λιγότερο άκομψη....

Στην ουσία και παραβλέποντας την ανώριμη προσπάθεια σου να απαξιώσεις τον λόγο του συνομιλητή σου - πασιφανώς με ένδεια επιχειρημάτων , κανείς σε αυτό το θρεντ δεν χαρακτήρισε μια κατηγορία ανθρώπων - όπως είναι οι χριστιανοί - σαν αφελείς, πλην κι εάν διακατέχονται από υπερβάλλοντα φανατισμό που αποπροσανατολίζει μια φιλοσοφική αναζήτηση, μπορώ να πω κι άλλα πολλά αν θέλεις σαν χαρακτηρισμούς σ' αυτή την περίπτωση. Απεχθάνομαι τον θρησκευτικό ρατσισμό και την προσπάθεια κάποιων να πείσουν για το μέχρι σήμερα αναπόδεικτο, ιδίως όταν οι άλλοι για εκείνους στερούνται της ικανότητας να αγαπούν τους συνανθρώπους τους - θαρρείς κι η αγάπη είναι μοναδικό προνόμιο των χριστιανών - ή να ζούνε ανέλπιδα μια και είναι άθεοι, ή μέσα στο σκοτάδι της άγνοιας μια και αρνούνται το φως του θεού...
Χριστιανέ μου, από το "φως" της υπερβάλλουσας πίστης κόντεψε να καεί δεκάδες φορές η ανθρωπότητα - στην κυριολεξία άνθρωποι του πνεύματος και της τέχνης, κάηκαν στην πυρά που η ιεροσύνη άναψε και κρατάει αναμμένη εδώ και αιώνες για να χειραγωγεί τις μάζες... 

Το μίσος στον αντίλογο σου, που το είδες ? Γιατί να μισεί κάποιος έναν άλλον άνθρωπο και μάλιστα ενώ δεν τον γνωρίζει προσωπικά παρά μόνον εικονικά ? 

Κανείς άλλος δεν μίλησε στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα περί μίσους παρά μόνον εσύ, αγαπητέ μου φίλε. Όλοι οι άλλοι κατέθεσαν απόψεις είτε από την μία είτε από την άλλη πλευρά, με κόσμιο τρόπο και χωρίς απαξιωτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς (αγοράκια κλπ...) 

ΥΓ Ο λόγος μου δεν είναι επιστημονικός, είναι απλά σωστά δομημένος και αποδίδει με σαφήνεια τη σκέψη μου. Ενοχλεί αυτό ?

----------


## Παστελι

Αν ρωτησετε εφηβα παιδια αν πιστευουν στον θεο ξερετε τι λενε?"ποιος τον γ@##@ει.κανενα φρεσκο παιδι δεν πιστευει στον θεο πια και καλα κανει ειναι εξυπνα δεν ειναι οπως τους παλιους αγραμματους που οτι τους λεγανε το χαφτανε.Δεν πιστευω στον θεο και ειμαι περηφανη γιαυτο και γιατι να πιστευψω σε εναν θεο π δεν εχω δει ποτε και σε εναν θεο που αφηνει να γινονται τοσες αδικιες στον κοσμο?που δεν βλεπει τα παιδακια που σκοτωνονται στην Λιβυη?

----------


## ανεμος

> Αν ρωτησετε εφηβα παιδια αν πιστευουν στον θεο ξερετε τι λενε?"ποιος τον γ@##@ει.κανενα φρεσκο παιδι δεν πιστευει στον θεο πια και καλα κανει ειναι εξυπνα δεν ειναι οπως τους παλιους αγραμματους που οτι τους λεγανε το χαφτανε.Δεν πιστευω στον θεο και ειμαι περηφανη γιαυτο και γιατι να πιστευψω σε εναν θεο π δεν εχω δει ποτε και σε εναν θεο που αφηνει να γινονται τοσες αδικιες στον κοσμο?που δεν βλεπει τα παιδακια που σκοτωνονται στην Λιβυη?


καλως ορισες ....οπως παντα θετικη.......................

----------


## Παστελι

Σου ελειψα?Αποφασησα να ειμαι καλο κοριτσι αν μη τι αλλο γιατι αυτα που γραφω εδω αν τα πω σε ζωντανο ανθρωπο μπροστα μου θα φρικαρει.χιχιχιχι.

----------


## ανεμος

> Σου ελειψα?Αποφασησα να ειμαι καλο κοριτσι αν μη τι αλλο γιατι αυτα που γραφω εδω αν τα πω σε ζωντανο ανθρωπο μπροστα μου θα φρικαρει.χιχιχιχι.


ναι μου ελειψες.......χαιρομαι που αποφασισες ετσι....και παλι καλως ορισες...αλλωστε ο θεος ειναι αγαπη...................

----------


## Παστελι

Ξερω οτι ποθεις την κορμαρα μου γιαυτο με καλοσωρισες.ετσι?χαχαχχα

τουλαχιστον υπαρχει ενας εδω που δεν φοβατε να μου πει οτι του ελειψα.εναν τετοιο αντρα θελω στο πλαι μου να ειναι χυμα μμμ. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Genuine

> Καλά ,μην κάνουμε και τιμητές της ζωής και του θανάτου τους υπέρμαχους της απανταχού βλακείας... Πέρα από τους ηλίθιους που φοβούνται μην πάνε στην κόλαση , υπάρχουν κι οι πανηλίθιοι που επιδιώκουν να συναντήσουν τον δημιουργό τους στον παράδεισο, κάνοντας μαλακίες πριν την ώρα τους....
> Δεν είδα την ταινία "Ο ηλίθιος κι ο πανηλίθιος" , αλλά ο τίτλος επιβεβαιώνει την πραγματικότητα, πάντα θα υπάρχει μια ανώτερη κλίμακα στην ηλιθιότητα και είναι το μοναδικό ίσως μέγεθος στο σύμπαν που τείνει προς το άπειρο...
> 
> Μην το μυθοποιήσουμε κιόλας....


 οριστε η απαντηση στο φιλτατο για το ποιος μιλησε για ηλιθιους και αφελεις χριστιανους.

----------


## Genuine

> trendy, αγοράκι....
> 
> Θα μπορούσε και να κολακευτεί η 50χρονη ματαιοδοξία μου, αλλά επειδή δεν απευθύνθηκα ποτέ σε κάποιον με υποκοριστικό λόγο ακόμη κι αν έχουμε μεγάλη ηλικιακή διαφορά, θεωρώ την αναφορά στο πρόσωπο μου αν μη τι άλλο άτοπη και το λιγότερο άκομψη....
> 
> Στην ουσία και παραβλέποντας την ανώριμη προσπάθεια σου να απαξιώσεις τον λόγο του συνομιλητή σου - πασιφανώς με ένδεια επιχειρημάτων , κανείς σε αυτό το θρεντ δεν χαρακτήρισε μια κατηγορία ανθρώπων - όπως είναι οι χριστιανοί - σαν αφελείς, πλην κι εάν διακατέχονται από υπερβάλλοντα φανατισμό που αποπροσανατολίζει μια φιλοσοφική αναζήτηση, μπορώ να πω κι άλλα πολλά αν θέλεις σαν χαρακτηρισμούς σ' αυτή την περίπτωση. Απεχθάνομαι τον θρησκευτικό ρατσισμό και την προσπάθεια κάποιων να πείσουν για το μέχρι σήμερα αναπόδεικτο, ιδίως όταν οι άλλοι για εκείνους στερούνται της ικανότητας να αγαπούν τους συνανθρώπους τους - θαρρείς κι η αγάπη είναι μοναδικό προνόμιο των χριστιανών - ή να ζούνε ανέλπιδα μια και είναι άθεοι, ή μέσα στο σκοτάδι της άγνοιας μια και αρνούνται το φως του θεού...
> Χριστιανέ μου, από το "φως" της υπερβάλλουσας πίστης κόντεψε να καεί δεκάδες φορές η ανθρωπότητα - στην κυριολεξία άνθρωποι του πνεύματος και της τέχνης, κάηκαν στην πυρά που η ιεροσύνη άναψε και κρατάει αναμμένη εδώ και αιώνες για να χειραγωγεί τις μάζες... 
> 
> Το μίσος στον αντίλογο σου, που το είδες ? Γιατί να μισεί κάποιος έναν άλλον άνθρωπο και μάλιστα ενώ δεν τον γνωρίζει προσωπικά παρά μόνον εικονικά ? 
> 
> ...


 για το μισος που λες σου εδωσα ενα παραδειγματακι πιο πανω...οσοι το παιζετε αθεοι εδω μεσα παρουσιαζετε εμας τους πιστους σαν αφελεις αβουλους προβατα κλπ κλπ..και χρησιμοποιειτε διαφορα επιθετα με εμπαθεια και μισος κρυμμενο πισω απο "δομημενους" λογους και καλα και ρητορικες απαντησεις...εδω μεσα φιλτατε δεν μιλας σε μαθητουδια του πανεπιστημιου η του Λυκειου..μιλας σε ενηλικες που μεσα απο την εμπειρια τους και οσα εχουν ζησει και βιωσει εχουν ακολουθησει το δικο τους δρομο..ετσι λοιπον μη προσπαθεις να επιβαλλεις τις αποψεις σου εδω με ωραιοποιημενους λογους γιατι φαινεται αστειο.τουλαχιστον σε μενα..επισης συνεχιζεις ειτε εμμεσα ειτε αμεσα να θεωρεις τους συνομιλητες σου στη προκειμενη περιπτωση εμενα ανωριμους η αφελεις...αυτο δειχνει το επιπεδο σου φιλτατε κι οχι οι δομημενοι λογοι ...οσο αφορα το αγορακι μια και εισαι μορφωμενος εχεις δει πουθενα να θεωρειται ειρωνικη λεξη η υβρης?δεν χρειαζεται να απαντησω με επιχειρηματα για αυτα που βιωσα και εζησα τα κρατω για τον εαυτο μου και δεν προσπαθω να επιβαλλω τις αποψεις μου σας ορθοτερες οπως εσυ...το οτι εγιναν σφαγες στο ονομα του χριστιανισμου εγιναν απο τον θεο η τον ιδιο τον ανθρωπο?το οτι γινονται σφαγες ακομη και σημερα στο ονομα της δημοκρατιας φταιει η δημοκρατια??για συνελθετε λιγο..εγω δεν ξαναασχολουμαι εχω αρκετα σημαντικοτερα προβληματα απο το να καθομαι να απαντω σε σενα .την απαντηση για το ποιος μιλησε ασχημα για οσους πιστευουν θα την παρεις αν ξαναδιαβασεις ολο το thread.καλη συνεχεια

----------


## eiri

ο πονος, η αρρωστια, η πικρα, η χαρα, η ζωη και ο θανατος υπαρχουν παντου γυρω μας....ο καθενας απο εμας πιστευει καπου ολοι εχουμε την αναγκη να πιστευουμε καπου εγω αυτο ονομαζω θεο αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινουμε πληρως αλλα εχουμε την αναγκη να πιστευουμε σε αυτο και να περνουμε δυναμη...οταν εκανα την πρωτη αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας και με γλυτωσε ο κολλητος μου πηγα σε μια εκκλησια απλα ηθελα να παω καπου και να ειμαι εγω και εγω ηρεμησα πολυ....με ξυπνησε μια κυριουλα που ρωτησε 'ποσο εχει η λαμπαδα???' ελεος αναβεις το κερακι σου και φευγεις δεν εχει αναγκη ο θεος απο χρηματα.... 
πιστευε και μη ερευνα=πιστευε και μην ερευνας ή πιστευεις ή οχι ερευνησε το????ποτε δεν μου απαντησε κανεις....

----------


## alexandros3

Νομίζω ότι το πίστευε και μη ερεύνα εντάσσεται στη διδαχή της ταπεινότητας. Υπάρχουν αρκετά παραδείγματα γι' αυτό. Στον σύγχρονο κόσμο η αλαζονεία, ο εγωκεντρισμός, η πίστη στον ευατό σου εξυμνήται και νομίζω ότι ίσως είναι απαραίτητα συστατικά για να μη βρεθείς σε μια γωνίτσα ν' ακούς τρύπες και άλλα καταθλιπτικά συγκροτήματα ; )
Όμως το υπέρμετρο όλων αυτών, δεν νομίζω ότι προάγει τα αισθήματα αλληλεγγύης, το προτεταμένο χέρι στο συνάνθρωπο και εν τέλει τη δική σου ευτυχία και χαρά. 
Μερικοί χρησιμοποιούν την ομορφιά για λεφτά, την θλίψη για λύπηση και γούτσου - γούστου λολ 
Η ταπεινότητα σε επαναφέρει σε μία εσωτερική τάξη μάλλον. Είναι μία δημιουργική εντροπεία, ένα "μάζεμα". 

Στις πολύ "καθαρές" μορφές χριστιανικής πίστης νομίζω είναι θέσφατο ότι τον θεό δεν μπορείς να τον προσεγγίσεις, οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια συντελεί ύβρη και φέρνει την αναμενόμενη νέμεση. (αυτό χρησιμοποιείθηκε για μεγάλο πισωγύρισμα των επιστιημών δυστυχώς). Δεν είναι καινούργια βέβαια όλα αυτά... από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων....
Απλώς θα πω αυτό που ξέρουν όλοι νομίζω, ότι ο χριστιανισμός εξαπλώθηκε σα πυρκαγιά σε όλον τον τότε γνωστό κόσμο και σάρρωσε τα πάντα ακριβώς λόγω της καλωσύνης που είχε ανάγκη η ανθρωπότητα τότε. Ήταν αρκετά ώριμη για να ασπαστεί ενα τέτοιο ιδεώδες σε σχέση με εγωκεντρικούς, άδικους και αλαζόνες θεούς. Εξάλλου σε όλες τις ανθρωπολογικές επιστήμες ο μονοθεϊσμός είναι σαφές δείγμα κοινωνικής ωρίμανσης. Μιλάμε πάντα σε κοινωνικό/ανθρωποκεντρικό επίπεδο. Όχι κατ' ανάγκη στο πως εξελίχθηκε "οργανωμένα".

----------


## sabb

Φίλε genuine, επί της ουσίας και χωρίς καμία διάθεση να σου μάθω γράμματα, τα περί ηλικίας κι εμπειριών τα αντιπαρέρχομαι γιατί δυστυχώς έχω περάσει τα χρόνια της νιότης αλλά δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να συγκρίνω την ηλικία μου με κανέναν - αν σ'ενδιαφέρει έχω περάσει τα 50 - αλλά είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς στη σκέψη είμαι κατά πολύ νεότερος γιατί δεν έχω παρωπίδες και πίστεψε με, αυτό το θεωρώ πλεονέκτημα για την πορεία μιας συζήτησης.
Για κάθε ένα σημείο που αναφέρεις : 
1. Φοβάσαι μην καείς στη κόλαση εν έτει 2011 ? Από που πηγάζει ένας τέτοιος φόβος αν όχι από πανάρχαια φοβικά σύνδρομα που άλλοι επέβαλαν για να διατηρούν ένα σύστημα αξιών κατά τα δικά τους συμφέροντα , από τη στιγμή που και μόνο η ιδέα του να υπάρχει ένας τόπος κάθαρσης ψυχών φαντάζει αστεία ? Το σενάριο να έχει δημιουργηθεί ένας τεράστιος χωροχρόνος , για να περάσουν "εξετάσεις" καλής διαγωγής πριν κριθούν για την αιωνιότητα μερικά μόρια άνθρακα που έτυχε για λόγους επιβίωσης να αναπτύξουν την συνείδηση και την νόηση, είναι ένα σενάριο διάτρητο και καθ' όλα εγωιστικό. Το να θέλει κανείς να πιστεύει όλη αυτή τη μπαρούφα είναι δικαίωμα του, ωστόσο μην ξεχνάμε πως η φανατική πίστη σε θεούς και δαίμονες, κολάσεις και παραδείσους, ευθύνεται ακριβώς γιατί με όπλο την αφέλεια, ευπιστία, και σαν αποτέλεσμα την ομαδοποίηση που παράγει φανατισμό, αιματοκυλίστηκε όχι λίγες φορές ολόκληρος ο πλανήτης . Όλη αυτή η πρακτική, αν χαρακτηριστεί ηλιθιότητα που έβαλε τροχοπέδη στην εξελικτική σκέψη, κρίση και αντίληψη του ανθρώπινου είδους σου φαντάζει σαν ύβρις, έχεις την μύγα αδελφέ και δεν σου φταίει κανείς...
Από την άλλη, σε δελεάζει η ιδέα να πας πριν ζήσεις καν τη ζωή σου , να συναντήσεις τον δημιουργό σου στον παράδεισο ? Πως θα χαρακτήριζες τον κάθε ευκολόπιστο φανατίλα που ζώνεται εκρηκτικά και πείθεται να αυτοκτονήσει για χάρη τίνος ? Του θεού του ή του κάθε πονηρού που μεταχειρίζεται την αφέλεια των ανθρώπων για να δολοφονήσει, ντύνοντας με μανδύα θρησκευτικού πατριωτισμού μια πράξη αποτρόπαια ? Το να χαρακτηρίζεται κάποιος που στερεί την δική του ζωή και την ζωή άλλων αθώων ανθρώπων στο όνομα ενός αόρατου θεού και της τζιχαντοποίησης ενός ίσως κατά τ' άλλα δίκαιου αγώνα σαν πανηλίθιος , είναι ύβρις ? 
Βλέπεις πουθενά να μισώ κάποιον συγκεκριμένα καταθέτοντας αυτές τις απόψεις ? Έχω καθαρά ανθρωποκεντρικά χαρακτηριστικά στην ηθική μου, και η λέξη μίσος με γνώμονα την αντίθεση των πιστεύω μου είναι άγνωστη για να μην πω, πως θεωρώ βλακώδη και μόνο την αντίληψη αυτή...Με την ίδια έννοια , θεωρώ ηλίθιους όλους όσους χουλιγκάνους στο όνομα των ποδοσφαιρικών τους αξιών, μισούν, σκοτώνονται , πλακώνονται, ρίχνουν κροτίδες και μάχονται αδελφός με αδελφό ανάλογα με το ποια ομάδα θεωρεί κανείς καλύτερη....
Σου θυμίζει τίποτε το αδελφός να σκοτώνει αδελφό , με κριτήριο το ποιον θεό πιστεύει ?
Είμαι σίγουρος πως ναι...
2. Και μόνο η έκφραση "το παίζει κάποιος άθεος", είναι ανάξια σχολιασμού...Είμαι άθεος ενσυνείδητα και πριν απορρίψω τουλάχιστον τον χριστιανισμό, έχω διαβάσει σε βάθος τις γραπτές του παραδόσεις. Από εκεί και πέρα , διαθέτω αν θέλεις την παιδεία να γνωρίζω πως ένα σύμπαν μη γραμμικό , μη επίπεδο και τελευταία αποδεδειγμένα χωρίς φράκταλ δομή όπως πιστευόταν, παραείναι βίαιο και με χαοτικές συμπεριφορές για να είναι δημιούργημα μιας οντότητας . Δεν χτίζει κανείς ένα σπίτι, βάζοντας στο υπόγειο του εκατομμύρια τόνων εκρηκτικές ύλες και με το σπίρτο ανά πάσα στιγμή αναμμένο... Κι από την άλλη επαναλαμβάνω πως παραείναι εγωιστικό να πιστεύει κανείς πως όλο αυτό το αχανές οικοδόμημα φτιάχτηκε για να διατηρεί σε ζωή ένα αλλοπρόσαλλο σε συμπεριφορά είδος στον τρίτο πλανήτη ενός αστεριού σε μια μικρούλα γωνιά του. 
Τέλος να σου πω πως σέβομαι την χριστιανική διδασκαλία αλλά έχω άπειρες ενστάσεις στην εφαρμογή της, ιδίως στην διαστρέβλωση των αρχών της από εκείνους που χρησιμοποίησαν την θρησκεία είτε για να πλουτίσουν είτε για να καθυποτάξουν λαούς και συνειδήσεις.
3. Μιλάς για εμπάθεια και μίσος..Σου επαναλαμβάνω πως δεν έχω να χωρίσω τίποτε με κανέναν. Κι έχω ξαναπεί πως χαίρομαι όταν ένα ατράνταχτο επιχείρημα, μού υποδεικνύει πως έχω άδικο, ωστόσο θα μου επιτρέψεις να διατηρώ την πίστη μου στις απόψεις μου, όταν ο αντίλογος δεν έχει να αντιπαρατάξει παρά μόνο σκόρπιες εκφράσεις, τύπου "tredy" ή "αγοράκια που το παίζουν άθεοι" και όλη αυτή την γλωσσική σημειολογία που δεν αξίζει κανενός είδους σχολιασμό, αλλά ας πούμε πως με πέτυχες στις καλές μου και σου αφιέρωσα πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο αντί μιας εκκωφαντικής σιωπής απέναντι σ' ένα παραλήρημα δήθεν εμπειριών και βιωμάτων - για την ταμπακέρα δεν μας είπες τίποτε, αλλά ίσως το τίποτε να είναι υπερβολικό σε μια φιλοσοφική αναζήτηση, σωστά ?

----------


## ανεμος

> Φίλε genuine, επί της ουσίας και χωρίς καμία διάθεση να σου μάθω γράμματα, τα περί ηλικίας κι εμπειριών τα αντιπαρέρχομαι γιατί δυστυχώς έχω περάσει τα χρόνια της νιότης αλλά δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να συγκρίνω την ηλικία μου με κανέναν - αν σ'ενδιαφέρει έχω περάσει τα 50 - αλλά είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς στη σκέψη είμαι κατά πολύ νεότερος γιατί δεν έχω παρωπίδες και πίστεψε με, αυτό το θεωρώ πλεονέκτημα για την πορεία μιας συζήτησης.
> Για κάθε ένα σημείο που αναφέρεις : 
> 1. Φοβάσαι μην καείς στη κόλαση εν έτει 2011 ? Από που πηγάζει ένας τέτοιος φόβος αν όχι από πανάρχαια φοβικά σύνδρομα που άλλοι επέβαλαν για να διατηρούν ένα σύστημα αξιών κατά τα δικά τους συμφέροντα , από τη στιγμή που και μόνο η ιδέα του να υπάρχει ένας τόπος κάθαρσης ψυχών φαντάζει αστεία ? Το σενάριο να έχει δημιουργηθεί ένας τεράστιος χωροχρόνος , για να περάσουν "εξετάσεις" καλής διαγωγής πριν κριθούν για την αιωνιότητα μερικά μόρια άνθρακα που έτυχε για λόγους επιβίωσης να αναπτύξουν την συνείδηση και την νόηση, είναι ένα σενάριο διάτρητο και καθ' όλα εγωιστικό. Το να θέλει κανείς να πιστεύει όλη αυτή τη μπαρούφα είναι δικαίωμα του, ωστόσο μην ξεχνάμε πως η φανατική πίστη σε θεούς και δαίμονες, κολάσεις και παραδείσους, ευθύνεται ακριβώς γιατί με όπλο την αφέλεια, ευπιστία, και σαν αποτέλεσμα την ομαδοποίηση που παράγει φανατισμό, αιματοκυλίστηκε όχι λίγες φορές ολόκληρος ο πλανήτης . Όλη αυτή η πρακτική, αν χαρακτηριστεί ηλιθιότητα που έβαλε τροχοπέδη στην εξελικτική σκέψη, κρίση και αντίληψη του ανθρώπινου είδους σου φαντάζει σαν ύβρις, έχεις την μύγα αδελφέ και δεν σου φταίει κανείς...
> Από την άλλη, σε δελεάζει η ιδέα να πας πριν ζήσεις καν τη ζωή σου , να συναντήσεις τον δημιουργό σου στον παράδεισο ? Πως θα χαρακτήριζες τον κάθε ευκολόπιστο φανατίλα που ζώνεται εκρηκτικά και πείθεται να αυτοκτονήσει για χάρη τίνος ? Του θεού του ή του κάθε πονηρού που μεταχειρίζεται την αφέλεια των ανθρώπων για να δολοφονήσει, ντύνοντας με μανδύα θρησκευτικού πατριωτισμού μια πράξη αποτρόπαια ? Το να χαρακτηρίζεται κάποιος που στερεί την δική του ζωή και την ζωή άλλων αθώων ανθρώπων στο όνομα ενός αόρατου θεού και της τζιχαντοποίησης ενός ίσως κατά τ' άλλα δίκαιου αγώνα σαν πανηλίθιος , είναι ύβρις ? 
> Βλέπεις πουθενά να μισώ κάποιον συγκεκριμένα καταθέτοντας αυτές τις απόψεις ? Έχω καθαρά ανθρωποκεντρικά χαρακτηριστικά στην ηθική μου, και η λέξη μίσος με γνώμονα την αντίθεση των πιστεύω μου είναι άγνωστη για να μην πω, πως θεωρώ βλακώδη και μόνο την αντίληψη αυτή...Με την ίδια έννοια , θεωρώ ηλίθιους όλους όσους χουλιγκάνους στο όνομα των ποδοσφαιρικών τους αξιών, μισούν, σκοτώνονται , πλακώνονται, ρίχνουν κροτίδες και μάχονται αδελφός με αδελφό ανάλογα με το ποια ομάδα θεωρεί κανείς καλύτερη....
> Σου θυμίζει τίποτε το αδελφός να σκοτώνει αδελφό , με κριτήριο το ποιον θεό πιστεύει ?
> Είμαι σίγουρος πως ναι...
> 2. Και μόνο η έκφραση "το παίζει κάποιος άθεος", είναι ανάξια σχολιασμού...Είμαι άθεος ενσυνείδητα και πριν απορρίψω τουλάχιστον τον χριστιανισμό, έχω διαβάσει σε βάθος τις γραπτές του παραδόσεις. Από εκεί και πέρα , διαθέτω αν θέλεις την παιδεία να γνωρίζω πως ένα σύμπαν μη γραμμικό , μη επίπεδο και τελευταία αποδεδειγμένα χωρίς φράκταλ δομή όπως πιστευόταν, παραείναι βίαιο και με χαοτικές συμπεριφορές για να είναι δημιούργημα μιας οντότητας . Δεν χτίζει κανείς ένα σπίτι, βάζοντας στο υπόγειο του εκατομμύρια τόνων εκρηκτικές ύλες και με το σπίρτο ανά πάσα στιγμή αναμμένο... Κι από την άλλη επαναλαμβάνω πως παραείναι εγωιστικό να πιστεύει κανείς πως όλο αυτό το αχανές οικοδόμημα φτιάχτηκε για να διατηρεί σε ζωή ένα αλλοπρόσαλλο σε συμπεριφορά είδος στον τρίτο πλανήτη ενός αστεριού σε μια μικρούλα γωνιά του. 
> Τέλος να σου πω πως σέβομαι την χριστιανική διδασκαλία αλλά έχω άπειρες ενστάσεις στην εφαρμογή της, ιδίως στην διαστρέβλωση των αρχών της από εκείνους που χρησιμοποίησαν την θρησκεία είτε για να πλουτίσουν είτε για να καθυποτάξουν λαούς και συνειδήσεις.
> 3. Μιλάς για εμπάθεια και μίσος..Σου επαναλαμβάνω πως δεν έχω να χωρίσω τίποτε με κανέναν. Κι έχω ξαναπεί πως χαίρομαι όταν ένα ατράνταχτο επιχείρημα, μού υποδεικνύει πως έχω άδικο, ωστόσο θα μου επιτρέψεις να διατηρώ την πίστη μου στις απόψεις μου, όταν ο αντίλογος δεν έχει να αντιπαρατάξει παρά μόνο σκόρπιες εκφράσεις, τύπου "tredy" ή "αγοράκια που το παίζουν άθεοι" και όλη αυτή την γλωσσική σημειολογία που δεν αξίζει κανενός είδους σχολιασμό, αλλά ας πούμε πως με πέτυχες στις καλές μου και σου αφιέρωσα πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο αντί μιας εκκωφαντικής σιωπής απέναντι σ' ένα παραλήρημα δήθεν εμπειριών και βιωμάτων - για την ταμπακέρα δεν μας είπες τίποτε, αλλά ίσως το τίποτε να είναι υπερβολικό σε μια φιλοσοφική αναζήτηση, σωστά ?


Φιλε <<γνησιε>> συμφωνω μαζι σου για μενα εχεις δικιο και απαντας πολυ ωραια..............................
Φιλε Σαββ μου λυπαμαι αλλα εχεις προβει σε χαρακτηρισμους που μειωνουν τους πιστους...ποιος εισαι εσυ που θα κρινεις τους αλλους ως ηλιθιους που πιστευουν οτι θα πανε στην κολαση η οχι?ποιος σε εβαλε εσενα υπερμαχο και σωτηρα των υπολοιπων?μπορεις να διατυπωνεις τις αποψεις σου και να χαρακτηριζεις τους αλλους φυσικα και μπορεις αλλα οπως ξερεις απο την παιδεια σου καθε δραση εχει και αντιδραση......
Η πιστη ειναι κατι πολυ προσωπικο και ιδιαιτερο και δεν ειναι ωραιο να προσβαλεις......τελος θα συμφωνησω με τον <<γνησιο>> οτι ο Θεος ουτε τιμωρος ειναι ουτε εχει οπλισει το χερι κανενος ολα αυτα τα καναμε εμεις οι ανθρωποι και οτι η θρησκεια υπηρξε μια καλη προφαση για να κανεις πολεμο αν δεν υπηρχε αυτη θα βρισκαμε καμια αλλη............
Τελος χαιρομαι που εκτος απο εμενα υπάρχουν εδω αλλα μελη που δεν μασανε απο εκλογικευσεις και διανοητικοποιησεις και γραφουν τον βιωμα τους και τιποτε περισσοτερο......
Τελος φιλε Σαββ δεν νομιζω οτι οσοι εχουν ασχοληθει με το πως δημιουργηθηκε το συμπαν το εκαναν για να αποδειξουν οτι δεν υπάρχει Θεος αυτο ειναι δικο σου μαζι με τα πολυ προχειρα συμπερασματα οτι μια οντοτητα δεν μπορει να ειναι χαοτικη και βιαια και να λεγεται Θεος,που το ξερεις εσυ?

----------


## carrie

Εβλεπα χτες την ταινια "Ο λογος του βασιλια", κι εκει που κηρυχθηκε ο Β' ΠΠ και ο βασιλιας επρεπε να βγαλει διαγγελμα, και ολοι οι Βρετανοι κρεμοντουσαν απο τα χειλια του, μου θυμησε λιγο την σχεση Θεος-ανθρωποι. Ενα απομακρο ον, οπως ο βασιλιας, ο οποιος προσωπικα δε μας γνωριζει ουτε τον γνωριζουμε, ειναι ανωτερος απο μας και εχει πολλα προνομια, αλλα ως υποχρεωσεις εχει απλα να ειναι εκει ως παρουσια για να κραταει το εθνος ενωμενο, δινοντας μια αισθηση ή ψευδαισθηση συνοχης, ασφαλειας και εμπιστοσυνης, και οχι να παει να πολεμησει, να βγει στο δρομο να βοηθησει τους φτωχους και ανημπορους, να μοιρασει την περιουσια του και να δουλεψει. Γιαυτα υπαρχουν αλλοι, οι στρατιωτικοι, οι πολιτικοι, οι εκπαιδευτικοι, οι στρατιωτες, οι κοινοι πολιτες με λιγα λογια. Προφανως, οι βασιλευομενοι πολιτες εχουν και ενα καμαρι εναντι των αλλων, των μη βασιλευομενων, και οντως η υπαρξη του βασιλια και η προβολη της μεγαλειοτητας και μεγαλοδυναμιας του τους δινει μια αισθηση ασφαλειας αλλα και πεπρωμενου. 
Νομιζω ότι ειτε υπαρχει Θεος ειτε οχι, καλως ή κακως για την πλειοψηφια των ενθεων ο Θεος λειτουργει καπως ετσι στη συγχρονη εποχη, καθως χαρη στον καπιταλισμο και τον ακρατο δυτικο εγωκεντρισμο και υλισμο, νομιζω οτι εχουν ξεπεραστει αρκετα οι δισειδαιμονιες για φοβερες τιμωριες, για κυνηγια μαγισσων και για το καζανι που περιμενει τους ατακτους (κατα πως μας συμφερει δλδ προσαρμοζουμε τη θρησκεια μας!). Στον μεσαιωνα μονο οι ιερεις ηταν αυτοι που μπορουσαν να μιλησουν για τον Θεο (και με το Θεο ενιοτε!), να ερμηνευσουν τα ευαγγελια, να αφορισουν, να συγχωρησουν, να κανουν οτι τους γουσταρει τελοσπαντων, και ειδαμε που βγαλανε ολα αυτα, για αυτο μετα ο ανθρωπος αρχισε να στηριζεται στις δικες του δυναμεις και στις επιστημες, γιατι απο τους ιερεις... καηκε!! τωρα αρχισαμε να καιγομαστε και απο τους επιστημονες και τις επιπτωσεις της βιομηχανικης αναπτυξης και των επιστημονικων ανακαλυψεων (ατομικη ενεργεια, μεταλαλγμενα τροφιμα, δηλητηριασμενα υδατα, τρυπα του οζοντος, νεες ασθενειες, μολυνση του περιβαλλοντος κτλ), το ριξαμε λιγο στο νιου ειτζ, στη φιλοσοφια, στον αθεισμο και στις οριενταλ θρησκειες, που θα μας βγαλει αυτη η ιστορια, ποιος ξερει! (σημ. δε μιλησα για θρησκειες και επιστημες, αλλα για ιερεις και επιστημονες, και γενικοτερα ανθρωπους με ισχυ, γιατι απο μονες τους οι θρησκειες και οι επιστημες δεν κακες!)
Παντως, στα αγγλικα υπαρχουν δυο διαφορετικοι οροι σε σχεση με την πιστη στο Θεο, οι οροι religiocity και spirituality. Εγω πχ. δεν ειμαι θρησκευομενη, αλλα ειμαι "spiritual", πως αποδιδεται σωστα αυτος ο ορος στα ελληνικα δεν ξερω..

----------


## Sofia

> Στην ουσία και παραβλέποντας την ανώριμη προσπάθεια σου να απαξιώσεις τον λόγο του συνομιλητή σου - πασιφανώς με ένδεια επιχειρημάτων , κανείς σε αυτό το θρεντ δεν χαρακτήρισε μια κατηγορία ανθρώπων - όπως είναι οι χριστιανοί - σαν αφελείς, πλην κι εάν διακατέχονται από υπερβάλλοντα φανατισμό που αποπροσανατολίζει μια φιλοσοφική αναζήτηση, μπορώ να πω κι άλλα πολλά αν θέλεις σαν χαρακτηρισμούς σ' αυτή την περίπτωση. Απεχθάνομαι τον θρησκευτικό ρατσισμό και την προσπάθεια κάποιων να πείσουν για το μέχρι σήμερα αναπόδεικτο, ιδίως όταν οι άλλοι για εκείνους στερούνται της ικανότητας να αγαπούν τους συνανθρώπους τους - θαρρείς κι η αγάπη είναι μοναδικό προνόμιο των χριστιανών - ή να ζούνε ανέλπιδα μια και είναι άθεοι, ή μέσα στο σκοτάδι της άγνοιας μια και αρνούνται το φως του θεού...


Εισαι σιγουρος sabb οτι κανεις εδω (και σε αλλα threads με το ιδιο θεμα) κανεις δεν χαρακτηρισε καπως τους πιστους? Και σε αυτο, και σε αλλα παντα υπάρχουν αυτες οι αποψεις. Οταν χαρακτηριζεται ενας ανθρωπος επειδη πιστευει στον θεο, ως μη συνειδητοποιημενος...τοτε αυτο δεν ειναι ενα ειδος ρατσισμου ή προκαταλλειψης? Κ μαλιστα, χωρις να γινει αναφορα σε φανατισμενο πιστο, απλα σε πιστο....?

Κατι ακομα: ποιος ειμαι εγω που θα κρινω το αν "στεκει" ο φοβος του άλλου ή οχι? Φυσικα και ΔΕΝ εχω δικαιωμα να το κανω. Σεβομαι τους φοβους του συνανθρωπου μου και απαιτω να κανει ο αλλος το ιδιο. Και φυσικα ο καθε φοβος εχει λογο υπαρξης και τροπο να εκφραζεται. Ο ανωτερος και κατωτερος τροπος μου κανει σκετη επικριση και αλλαζονεια. Εμεις οι εξυπνοι και συνειδητοποιημενοι κ ο λαουτζικος ο ηλιθιος. Λυπαμαι για τετοιου ειδους ελιτιστικους διαχωρισμους πραγματικα. Και δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα προσωπικα, αναφερομαι στα γραφομενα σου και σε καποιων αλλων.Κ λυπαμαι ακομα περισσοτερο, οταν αυτες οι αποψεις λαμβανουν χωρα σε ενα φορουμ που εχει στοχο την υποστηριξη, πραγμα που σημαινει ακουω κ προσπαθω να καταλαβω. Οχι αποδεχομαι, αλλα ουτε κοροιδευω ή παω να αποδειξω το δικο μου ως σωστο και τον αλλο υποδεεστερο.

----------


## sabb

> Φιλε <<γνησιε>> συμφωνω μαζι σου για μενα εχεις δικιο και απαντας πολυ ωραια..............................
> Φιλε Σαββ μου λυπαμαι αλλα εχεις προβει σε χαρακτηρισμους που μειωνουν τους πιστους...ποιος εισαι εσυ που θα κρινεις τους αλλους ως ηλιθιους που πιστευουν οτι θα πανε στην κολαση η οχι?ποιος σε εβαλε εσενα υπερμαχο και σωτηρα των υπολοιπων?μπορεις να διατυπωνεις τις αποψεις σου και να χαρακτηριζεις τους αλλους φυσικα και μπορεις αλλα οπως ξερεις απο την παιδεια σου καθε δραση εχει και αντιδραση......
> Η πιστη ειναι κατι πολυ προσωπικο και ιδιαιτερο και δεν ειναι ωραιο να προσβαλεις......τελος θα συμφωνησω με τον <<γνησιο>> οτι ο Θεος ουτε τιμωρος ειναι ουτε εχει οπλισει το χερι κανενος ολα αυτα τα καναμε εμεις οι ανθρωποι και οτι η θρησκεια υπηρξε μια καλη προφαση για να κανεις πολεμο αν δεν υπηρχε αυτη θα βρισκαμε καμια αλλη............
> Τελος χαιρομαι που εκτος απο εμενα υπάρχουν εδω αλλα μελη που δεν μασανε απο εκλογικευσεις και διανοητικοποιησεις και γραφουν τον βιωμα τους και τιποτε περισσοτερο......
> Τελος φιλε Σαββ δεν νομιζω οτι οσοι εχουν ασχοληθει με το πως δημιουργηθηκε το συμπαν το εκαναν για να αποδειξουν οτι δεν υπάρχει Θεος αυτο ειναι δικο σου μαζι με τα πολυ προχειρα συμπερασματα οτι μια οντοτητα δεν μπορει να ειναι χαοτικη και βιαια και να λεγεται Θεος,που το ξερεις εσυ?


Δεν κατάλαβα πως μου στερείται το δικαίωμα να χαρακτηρίζω συμπεριφορές...

Οι πιστοί μπορούν να πιστεύουν ότι τους κατέβει, το να ομαδοποιούνται όμως με κριτήριο την πίστη τους, εναντίον όλων όσων πιστεύουν κάτι άλλο ή τίποτε, στην Ιστορία έχει δημιουργήσει πλείστες όσες ανακατωσούρες κι αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που θα μου πει κάποιος μην το σχολιάζεις ή μην το χαρακτηρίζεις. 
Είναι αυθαίρετη η υπόθεση σου πως αν δεν υπήρχε η θρησκεία για να κάνουμε πολέμους θα εφευρίσκαμε μιαν άλλη αιτία. Και ο εβραϊκός θεός , είναι ένας θεός τιμωρός, η αγία Γραφή είναι γεμάτη με παραδείγματα ελλείμματος φιλευσπλαχνίας απέναντι στο δημιούργημα του, από την Γένεση ακόμη (προπατορικό αμάρτημα), τα Σόδομα και τα Γόμορρα, την διάσωση του αιμομίκτη Λωτ, τις καταστροφές που υποτίθεται έστειλε στους Αιγύπτιους για να σώσει τον εκλεκτό του λαό από την σκλαβιά, μέχρι το επιστέγασμα της μεροληψίας, όταν στην Αποκάλυψη του Ιωάννη , δίνει το πασσαπόρτι της εισόδου στον παράδεισο μόνο σε 144000 εβραίους (12000 από κάθε φυλή του Ισραήλ)....
Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ανά τον κόσμο πιστοί που θα καταλήξουν ? Πως μπορώ να αποδεχτώ, μια τέτοια μεροληψία σαν την υπέρτατη αλήθεια και να την υπερμάχομαι αν δεν χάνω κάπου λάδια, συγγνώμη δηλαδή ....

Ξέρεις, στο τέλος τέλος ,δεν είναι μόνο οι πόλεμοι που γίνανε λόγω των θρησκειών, το χειρότερο είναι πως στερήθηκε η ανθρωπότητα ένα πιο ευρύ πεδίο σκέψης, η αρχαιοελληνική φιλοσοφία είναι ένα τέτοιο θύμα οπισθοδρομικής αντίληψης , γιατί μπήκαν κανόνες στο μέχρι που μπορεί να φτάσει η γνώση και όπως μπορείς να καταλάβεις η γνώση είναι το πρώτο βήμα για να καταλήξει κανείς στην αυτογνωσία. Υπάρχουν μύρια παραδείγματα χειραγώγησης της εξέλιξης από την εξάπλωση μιας φοβικής καταστολής που επέβαλαν οι μονοθεϊστικές θρησκείες κατά βάση, δημιουργώντας τιμωρίες μεταθανάτιες - βούρδουλα στην ελευθερία της σκέψης, την απελευθέρωση από τις ρομφαίες που ο τιμωρός θεός κραδαίνει πάνω από τα κεφάλια δικαίων και αδίκων από τη στιγμή της γέννησης τους μέχρι που να κριθούν (....) ανάλογα με το τι έχουν κάνει στην ζωή τους....
Συγγνώμη αλλά είναι ηλιθιότητα να λιθοβολείται η Υπατία γιατί ήταν άθεη αστρονόμος ή να σέρνεται ο Γαλιλαίος στην Ιερά Εξέταση γιατί έλεγε πως η γη δεν ήταν πιατέλα ή να απειλείται με κάψιμο στη πυρά ο Κοπέρνικος γιατί πίστευε στο ηλιοκεντρικό σύστημα του Αρίσταρχου και όχι στο γεωκεντρικό , όπως επέβαλε το σύστημα αξιών του Βατικανού μέχρι τότε. Αν το κυνήγι μαγισσών και η τροχοπέδη στην εξέλιξη της ανθρώπινης γνώσης και αντίληψης δεν είναι ό,τι πιο ανόητο έχει εφεύρει ο ίδιος ο άνθρωπος , λυπάμαι που σου το λέω, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω επιεικέστερους χαρακτηρισμούς.
Μπορείς να συμφωνείς με όποιον θέλεις αγαπητέ, αλλά η εκλογίκευση είναι το δικό μου όπλο απέναντι όχι στην άγνοια - γιατί αυτή αντιμετωπίζεται - αλλά στην στενότητα αντίληψης που είναι κύριο χαρακτηριστικό, όσων καταπιέζονται από πιστεύω που δεν απελευθερώνουν αλλά δεσμεύουν. Κι επαναλαμβάνω...
Του καθένα η πίστη, είναι αναμφίβολα ένα στεγανό που δεν έχει δικαίωμα κανείς να παραβιάσει - και πίστεψε με , δεν έχω κανενός είδους τέτοια πρόθεση , κι ούτε είχα ποτέ μου. Αλλά να σιωπήσω σε μια φιλοσοφική συζήτηση επειδή κάποιος αισθάνθηκε να του προσβάλλεται η πίστη, νομίζω πως απέχει παρασάγγες από την ουσία.

Αν ωστόσο θέλεις να συνεχίσεις εσύ ή οποιοσδήποτε από εδώ πέρα μέσα να κοιτάζει το δέντρο και να χάνει το δάσος, καμία αντίρρηση ....

----------


## sabb

> Εισαι σιγουρος sabb οτι κανεις εδω (και σε αλλα threads με το ιδιο θεμα) κανεις δεν χαρακτηρισε καπως τους πιστους? Και σε αυτο, και σε αλλα παντα υπάρχουν αυτες οι αποψεις. Οταν χαρακτηριζεται ενας ανθρωπος επειδη πιστευει στον θεο, ως μη συνειδητοποιημενος...τοτε αυτο δεν ειναι ενα ειδος ρατσισμου ή προκαταλλειψης? Κ μαλιστα, χωρις να γινει αναφορα σε φανατισμενο πιστο, απλα σε πιστο....?
> 
> Κατι ακομα: ποιος ειμαι εγω που θα κρινω το αν "στεκει" ο φοβος του άλλου ή οχι? Φυσικα και ΔΕΝ εχω δικαιωμα να το κανω. Σεβομαι τους φοβους του συνανθρωπου μου και απαιτω να κανει ο αλλος το ιδιο. Και φυσικα ο καθε φοβος εχει λογο υπαρξης και τροπο να εκφραζεται. Ο ανωτερος και κατωτερος τροπος μου κανει σκετη επικριση και αλλαζονεια. Εμεις οι εξυπνοι και συνειδητοποιημενοι κ ο λαουτζικος ο ηλιθιος. Λυπαμαι για τετοιου ειδους ελιτιστικους διαχωρισμους πραγματικα. Και δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα προσωπικα, αναφερομαι στα γραφομενα σου και σε καποιων αλλων.Κ λυπαμαι ακομα περισσοτερο, οταν αυτες οι αποψεις λαμβανουν χωρα σε ενα φορουμ που εχει στοχο την υποστηριξη, πραγμα που σημαινει ακουω κ προσπαθω να καταλαβω. Οχι αποδεχομαι, αλλα ουτε κοροιδευω ή παω να αποδειξω το δικο μου ως σωστο και τον αλλο υποδεεστερο.



Έλα ρε Σοφία, δεν περίμενα από σένα να λες πως κοροϊδεύω ή θεωρώ κάποιον υποδεέστερο, δεν έχω δώσει τέτοια σημάδια εδώ μέσα , αλλά ούτε στη ζωή μου γενικότερα...
Αναφέρομαι καθαρά στον *φανατισμό* που εκπορεύεται από την πίστη όχι μόνο στη θρησκεία, αλλά σε κάθε υποκειμενική έκφραση πεποιθήσεων, θρησκεία, ποδόσφαιρο, μουσική, πολιτική, όπου οι άνθρωποι στα πλαίσια μιας γενικής χειραγώγησης αφέθηκαν να άγονται και να φέρονται σύμφωνα με τις επιταγές εκείνων που χρίστηκαν, αυτοαναγορεύτηκαν, εκλέχτηκαν αν θέλεις ταγοί σε επί μέρους τομείς της καθημερινότητας . Κυρίαρχο χαρακτηριστικό όλων των παραπάνω περιπτώσεων είναι ο έλεγχος της σκέψης άρα της ελεύθερης βούλησης. 
Ο φόβος της μεταθανάτιας κρίσης, δεν εμπόδισε χιλιάδες ιερείς να πλουτίζουν σε βάρος της ευπιστίας του ποιμνίου τους. Πως μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί αυτή η συμπεριφορά ? 
Τέλος πάντων, απάντησα στον φίλο άνεμο σχετικά, είναι κουραστικό να προσπαθώ να αποδείξω πως δεν είμαι ελέφαντας, ή να προσπαθώ να αποδείξω την ορθότητα των απόψεων μου ανάμεσα σε χρήστες που με θεωρούν trendy αγοράκι που το παίζει άθεος, προστέθηκε και η δική σου η φωνή κι είναι ό,τι το πιο απογοητευτικό αυτό, ειλικρινά...

Αλλά φυσικά, έχεις το δικαίωμα να κρίνεις όπως όλοι...
Εγώ γιατί δεν το έχω, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πάλι....

----------


## katerinaki

Συμπαθεστατε κ Σαμπ,επιτρεψτε μου να σας πω, οτι εγω πιστευω,πως η γνωση του Θεου -υπερμετρη γνωση- ειναι γνωση βιωματικη κ οχι διανοητικη!
Ισως εκει βρισκεται η διαφορα των αποψεων σας με αλλα μελη!
Οπως κ ναχει εισαστε μια φωνη ακεραια κ πολυ χρησιμη στο φορουμ.

----------


## marian_m

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα έχει πλέον εξελιχθεί σε μια κόντρα, του ποιος είναι πιο απόλυτος από τον άλλον στις απόψεις του, και όχι στο ποιος είναι χριστιανός ή μη χριστιανός, θρήσκος ή άθρησκος κλπ.
Δε νομίζω όμως ότι είναι τυχαίο, ότι σ' αυτό το θέμα, που για κάποιους είναι ιερό, αυτό το ζήτημα παίρνει τέτοιες διαστάσεις.
Παραδέχομαι, ότι σε κάποια θέματα μπορεί να είμαι αρκετά απόλυτη. 
Προσωπικά, δε νιώθω προσβεβλημένη από κάποιον που έχει άλλη άποψη από μένα, σ' αυτό το θέμα ή σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο. Και δεν με αγγίζει, ούτε στο ελάχιστο, ο χαρακτηρισμός μου από κάποιους ως "άνθρωπο με μίσος", "προκατειλημμένος" επειδή δεν έχουμε τα ίδια πιστεύω. Συνήθως θιγόμαστε, όταν μέσα μας υπάρχει μια αμφιβολία.
Έγραψα ότι η γνώμη μου είναι ότι η όποια *θρησκεία* είναι άχρηστη σε σκεπτόμενα και συνειδητοποιημένα άτομα. Ξεκαθαρίζω ότι δεν ταυτίζω τη θρησκεία με τον Θεό (όπως τον αντιλαμβάνεται ο καθένας). Η ανάγκη κάποιου να εντάσσεται σε μια θρησκεία, ένα κόμμα, μια ομάδα, η οποία του καθορίζει πώς να σκέφτεται, τι είναι σωστό ή λάθος, ποιοι είναι οι αντίπαλοί του, τις περισσότερες φορές δείχνει την αδυναμία ή την "τεμπελιά" κάποιου να προβληματιστεί και να θέσει τις δικές του αρχές και κανόνες.
Με λίγα λόγια, είναι η εύκολη λύση για να μη σκεπτόμαστε μόνοι μας, αφού έχουν σκεφτεί άλλοι για μας. Όσο πιο συνειδητοποιημένος είναι λοιπόν κάποιος, τόσο λιγότερο έχει ανάγκη από άλλα συστήματα να του καθορίζουν πώς θα σκέφτεται και πώς θα ζει.
Και παρακάτω γράφω, ότι η ιδέα ενός Θεού, με τον τρόπο που παρουσιάζεται στις διάφορες θρησκείες, μου φαίνεται αφελής.
Αν με αυτά που έγραψα κάποιοι νιώθουν προσβεβλημένοι, λυπάμαι, αλλά αυτό δεν μου είναι αρκετό για να αναθεωρήσω τις απόψεις μου.

----------


## keep_walking

Ωραια , ισως ο Sabb να υποτιμα την πιστη ,ειναι κατι που μπορω να καταλαβω και εγω μιας και δεν ειμαι ιδιαιτερα πιστος , αλλα και το να αναφερεις οσους υποτιμαν την πιστη ως trenty , γεματους μισος και σκοταδι και ουτε και εγω ξερω τι...ειναι το αλλο ακρο.

Το ωραιο ειναι οτι θεωρω τον εαυτο μου καλο ατομο , αλλα και οι αλλοι με θεωρουν καλο ατομο , χωρις να πιστευω σε παραδεισους και κολασεις (ουτε ανταμοιβες , ουτε τιμωριες). Οπως δουλευει στον καθενα φανταζομαι.

Φυσικα περασα και εγω απο τα δικτυα του χριστιανισμου στην παιδικη ηλικια και απο ολο το φασμα της εκπαιδευσης-εμπειρων ζωης για να γινω "συμβατικος" με την κοινωνια , οπως ολοι μας.

Ειναι απαραιτητη η κοινωνικοποιηση και η προσαρμογη στους κανονες που επιβαλλει η εκαστοτε κοινωνια , αλλωστε μεσα σε αυτην ζουμε και αναπτυσσομαστε και κανεις δεν θα ηθελε καποιους ας πουμε απροσαρμοστους να κλεβουν , να βιαζουν , να σκοτωνουν (οχι οτι 
δεν υπαρχουν).
Παντως και εγω ειμαι της αποψης οτι η θρησκεια πλεον δεν χρειαζεται για να καλυψει τις αναγκες μια υγιους κοινωνιας , η κοινωνικη προσαρμογη απο μονη της ειναι αρκετη...μπορει να κανω και λαθος , αλλα προς τα εκει οδευουμε.

Τωρα εαν υπαρχει ή δεν υπαρχει θεος , θα συνεχισει να υπαρχει ή να μην υπαρχει ασχετα με μας :Smile:

----------


## marian_m

> Έλα ρε Σοφία, δεν περίμενα από σένα να λες πως κοροϊδεύω ή θεωρώ κάποιον υποδεέστερο, δεν έχω δώσει τέτοια σημάδια εδώ μέσα , αλλά ούτε στη ζωή μου γενικότερα...
> Αναφέρομαι καθαρά στον *φανατισμό* που εκπορεύεται από την πίστη όχι μόνο στη θρησκεία, αλλά σε κάθε υποκειμενική έκφραση πεποιθήσεων, θρησκεία, ποδόσφαιρο, μουσική, πολιτική, όπου οι άνθρωποι στα πλαίσια μιας γενικής χειραγώγησης αφέθηκαν να άγονται και να φέρονται σύμφωνα με τις επιταγές εκείνων που χρίστηκαν, αυτοαναγορεύτηκαν, εκλέχτηκαν αν θέλεις ταγοί σε επί μέρους τομείς της καθημερινότητας . Κυρίαρχο χαρακτηριστικό όλων των παραπάνω περιπτώσεων είναι ο έλεγχος της σκέψης άρα της ελεύθερης βούλησης. 
> Ο φόβος της μεταθανάτιας κρίσης, δεν εμπόδισε χιλιάδες ιερείς να πλουτίζουν σε βάρος της ευπιστίας του ποιμνίου τους. Πως μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί αυτή η συμπεριφορά ? 
> Τέλος πάντων, απάντησα στον φίλο άνεμο σχετικά, είναι κουραστικό να προσπαθώ να αποδείξω πως δεν είμαι ελέφαντας, ή να προσπαθώ να αποδείξω την ορθότητα των απόψεων μου ανάμεσα σε χρήστες που με θεωρούν trendy αγοράκι που το παίζει άθεος, προστέθηκε και η δική σου η φωνή κι είναι ό,τι το πιο απογοητευτικό αυτό, ειλικρινά...
> 
> Αλλά φυσικά, έχεις το δικαίωμα να κρίνεις όπως όλοι...
> Εγώ γιατί δεν το έχω, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πάλι....


Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει μια ταύτιση. Θα επαναλάβω, ότι το θέμα της θρησκείας είναι θέμα ταμπού για πολλούς. 
Δεν μπορούν να το δουν χωρίς φόρτιση. Βασικά, γι' αυτό δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να κρίνεις. Δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις κάτι "ιερό" για κάποιους. Είναι η απόλυτη αμαρτία.

----------


## katerinaki

> Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει μια ταύτιση. Θα επαναλάβω, ότι το θέμα της θρησκείας είναι θέμα ταμπού για πολλούς. 
> Δεν μπορούν να το δουν χωρίς φόρτιση. Βασικά, γι' αυτό δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να κρίνεις. Δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις κάτι "ιερό" για κάποιους. Είναι η απόλυτη αμαρτία.


σε διακρινει αμετροεπεια ! τοχω κ εγω αυτο πολλες φορες!

----------


## sabb

> Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει μια ταύτιση. Θα επαναλάβω, ότι το θέμα της θρησκείας είναι θέμα ταμπού για πολλούς. 
> Δεν μπορούν να το δουν χωρίς φόρτιση. Βασικά, γι' αυτό δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να κρίνεις. Δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις κάτι "ιερό" για κάποιους. Είναι η απόλυτη αμαρτία.


Ναι, το καταλαβαίνω πως είναι ταμπού ...
Αλλά κάποτε αυτά τα ταμπού θα πρέπει να λείψουν, είναι ακριβώς αυτά τα ταμπού που περιορίζουν τον ισότιμο διάλογο ανάμεσα σε ελεύθερα σκεπτόμενους ανθρώπους....

----------


## sabb

> σε διακρινει αμετροεπεια ! τοχω κ εγω αυτο πολλες φορες!


Είσαι όαση στη προκείμενη περίπτωση...
Μ' έκανες και γέλασα και για το συμπαθέστατε κ. Σαμπ προηγούμενα και για την αμετροέπεια (βλέπω σου άρεσε η λεξούλα...  :Smile: )

----------


## marian_m

> σε διακρινει αμετροεπεια ! τοχω κ εγω αυτο πολλες φορες!


Το παίρνω σαν χιούμορ! Αλλιώς φοβάμαι, ότι ανακάλυψες μια καινούργια λέξη, που σου έκανε εντύπωση και την κοτσάρεις αδιακρίτως.

----------


## sabb

> Το παίρνω σαν χιούμορ! Αλλιώς φοβάμαι, ότι ανακάλυψες μια καινούργια λέξη, που σου έκανε εντύπωση και την κοτσάρεις αδιακρίτως.


Απαντώ για λογαριασμό της...  :Smile: 
Είμαι σίγουρος πως είναι χιούμορ και είναι προέκταση μιας μεταξύ μας διένεξης χθες ή προχτές αν θυμάμαι καλά...

----------


## alexandros3

Χμ... δεν ξέρω αν η θρησκεία είναι θέμα "ταμπού". Είναι όμως μεταξύ των λίγων πυρηνικών αντιλήψεων πολλών ανθρώπων. Μπορεί κάποιος να μην το σεβαστεί αλλά αυτό μάλλον δείχνει άγνοια της πραγματικότητας παρά οποιαδήποτε "απευλευθέρωση". Έλλειψη ενσυναίσθησης το λιγότερο εκτός κι αν θέλει να ξεκινήσει κόντρα. 
Μερικοί μπορεί να τη βρίσκουν δηλώνοντας άθεοι. Επανάσταση και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα. Σεβαστό στη δημόσια ζωή (στην ιδιωτική ο καθένας σκέφτεται αυτό που νομίζει λολ). Όμως, ναι, λέγοντας μη συνειδητοποιημένους τους πιστούς... κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα....
Πρόσθεσε το "τεμπέλης" κτλ κτλ και βλέπεις ότι παίζει κι ένα κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας εδώ...
Ο θεός όμως συγχωρεί ; )
Να προσθέσω ότι προσωπικά απεχθάνομαι το φανατισμό απ'όπου κι αν προέρχεται, τα άκρα. Θεωρώ κάποιον πολύ φοβισμένο για να καταφεύγει εκεί κι ο φόβος δεν είναι καλός σύμβουλος. 
Δεδομένου όμως ότι η χριστιανική θρησκεία θεωρείται σωτηρία είναι λογικό κάποιος να θέλει, ΔΙΑΚΑΩΣ, να "σώσει" κι άλλους. Κι εδώ υπάρχει η διδαχή "όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε". Δεν χρειάζεται να προχωρήσουμε σε ένα κάψιμο μαγισσών, είτε φοράνε σταυρό, είτε όχι... προσωπική μου άποψη.
Η πνευματικότητα, η θρησκεία είναι πολύ προσωπικά ζητήματα. Όπως δεν θες να σου προσβάλουν κάτι αγαπητό, έτσι κι αυτό. Δεν έχει να κάνει με αμφιβολία αλλά μάλλον με μια κακή εμπέδωση του "γύρνα και τ'άλλο μάγουλο" (που πάντα είχα πρόβλημα ν' ακολουθήσω ; )

----------


## Παστελι

Και εμεις τον συηχωρουμε αφου μας συγχωρει και αυτος.Και γιατι τα μυαλα στα καγκελα επειδη δεν πιστευω σε κατι που δεν βλεπω?

----------


## marian_m

> Χμ... δεν ξέρω αν η θρησκεία είναι θέμα "ταμπού". Είναι όμως μεταξύ των λίγων πυρηνικών αντιλήψεων πολλών ανθρώπων. Μπορεί κάποιος να μην το σεβαστεί αλλά αυτό μάλλον δείχνει άγνοια της πραγματικότητας παρά οποιαδήποτε "απευλευθέρωση". Έλλειψη ενσυναίσθησης το λιγότερο εκτός κι αν θέλει να ξεκινήσει κόντρα. 
> Μερικοί μπορεί να τη βρίσκουν δηλώνοντας άθεοι. Επανάσταση και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα. Σεβαστό στη δημόσια ζωή (στην ιδιωτική ο καθένας σκέφτεται αυτό που νομίζει λολ). Όμως, ναι, λέγοντας μη συνειδητοποιημένους τους πιστούς,... κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα....


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δηλώνοντας κάποιος άθεος ή άθρησκος "τη βρίσκει" και όχι απλά λέει την άποψή του. Δεν είναι αυτό απαξιωτικό? 
Και για ποιο λόγο δηλώνοντας κάτι τέτοιο, σημαίνει ότι θέλει να ξεκινήσει κόντρα. Είναι δυνατόν, σήμερα να υπάρχει τέτοια λογοκρισία και φασισμός? Θεωρείται ασέβεια το να μιλάμε ενάντια στη θρησκεία! Αν είναι δυνατόν! 
Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ζω σε μια ελεύθερη και δημοκρατική χώρα. Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν Ταλιμπάν. 
Ναι, σίγουρα κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα...

----------


## alexandros3

Έγραψα κι άλλα. Μπορείς να τα διαβάσεις.
Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να δηλώνεις άθεη. Μπορείς.
Να χαρακτηρίζεις όμως τους πιστούς με απαξιωτικούς όρους, υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Ταλιμπάν όχι... απλώς μία απέλπιδα ίσως προσπάθεια σε κάποιου είδους σεβασμό.

----------


## sabb

> Χμ... δεν ξέρω αν η θρησκεία είναι θέμα "ταμπού". Είναι όμως μεταξύ των λίγων πυρηνικών αντιλήψεων πολλών ανθρώπων. Μπορεί κάποιος να μην το σεβαστεί αλλά αυτό μάλλον δείχνει άγνοια της πραγματικότητας παρά οποιαδήποτε "απευλευθέρωση". Έλλειψη ενσυναίσθησης το λιγότερο εκτός κι αν θέλει να ξεκινήσει κόντρα. 
> Μερικοί μπορεί να τη βρίσκουν δηλώνοντας άθεοι. Επανάσταση και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα. Σεβαστό στη δημόσια ζωή (στην ιδιωτική ο καθένας σκέφτεται αυτό που νομίζει λολ). Όμως, ναι, λέγοντας μη συνειδητοποιημένους τους πιστούς,... κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα....


Αρχίζω και πιστεύω πως έχω πρόβλημα με την διατύπωση του λόγου μου. δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς ... 
Δεν έχω κάτι εναντίον κανενός ανθρώπου σ' αυτόν τον πλανήτη και δεν μ'ενδιαφέρει ότι κι αν πιστεύει - αρκεί η πίστη του να μην ομαδοποιείται και να μην "τζιχαντοποιείται" με αποτέλεσμα να απειλεί τη δική μου ελευθερία λόγου και σκέψης. Ένα παράδειγμα μιας τέτοιας "τζιχαντοποίησης" και συγγνώμη για τον αδόκιμο όρο, είναι η κινητοποίηση για τις ταυτότητες όπου οι ένθεοι ήθελαν σώνει και καλά να γράφεται το θρήσκευμα πάνω στις ταυτότητες, ενώ υποτίθεται η πίστη είναι υποκειμενική και άρα προσωπικό δεδομένο , όλη αυτή η αστεία ιστορία ήταν μια επίδειξη δύναμης του τότε αρχιεπίσκοπου Χριστόδουλου να παράγει πολιτική - το ίδιο έκανε με το μακεδονικό ζήτημα κλπ... Αυτό δεν ξέρω αν από όλους εσάς γίνεται αποδεκτό, αλλά στην καθημερινότητα μου κι εγώ που δεν πιστεύω σε κάτι υπέρτατο, έχω το δικαίωμα να μην θέλω να αναμιγνύεται κανείς θεός στη ζωή μου και θεωρώ πως όσοι άγονται και φέρονται από τους ιεράρχες άβουλα, δυστυχώς το κάνουν γιατί έχουν εμποτιστεί από φοβικά σύνδρομα, επερχόμενες μεταθανάτιες τιμωρίες, κολάσεις, φωτιές , το "πυρ το εξώτερον" δεν είναι μια έκφραση που εφηύρα εγώ, είναι μια έκφραση εκφοβισμού που εκπορεύεται από την Αγία Γραφή. 
Είναι αστείο το να λες πως κάποιοι τη βρίσκουν δηλώνοντας άθεοι. Αν θέλεις, το να δηλώνεις άθεος σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ο φόβος της μεταθανάτιας κρίσης και η ματαιότητα της αιώνιας ζωής. Θα μπορούσα να κρατήσω μια οποιαδήποτε "πισινή" και να δηλώσω Αγνωστικιστής, αλλά γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ποια πεποίθηση με εκφράζει και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να την "βρίσκω" δηλώνοντας το τι πιστεύω - μα την αλήθεια , προσπαθείτε να βρείτε ταπεινά ελατήρια στην έκφραση μου και αυτό είναι ενοχλητικό ...

Στο τέλος τέλος, είναι φαιδρό να κατηγορούμαι για το τι πρεσβεύω, όταν οι ας πούμε μη πιστοί κατηγορήθηκαν μερικές σελίδες πριν σαν άτομα χωρίς αγάπη, ελπίδα, σκοτάδι και μίσος στην ψυχή κι όλα αυτά τα ευτράπελα που απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω ενστερνίζονται κι άλλα μέλη εδώ μέσα...

Επιχειρήματα δεν είδα από κάπου, κι αυτό είναι το πλέον λυπηρό...

----------


## Sofia

> Δε νομίζω όμως ότι είναι τυχαίο, ότι σ' αυτό το θέμα, που για κάποιους είναι ιερό, αυτό το ζήτημα παίρνει τέτοιες διαστάσεις.
> .


Σε οτι με αφορα, δεν ειναι ιερο το θεμα της θρησκειας. Ιερη ειναι η ελευθερια του να εκφραζουμε τα συναισθηματα μας κ τους φοβους μας...Και οταν η απαντηση ειναι η ειρωνια και η προκαταλληψη ναι, τοτε εχω θεμα.




> Προσωπικά, δε νιώθω προσβεβλημένη από κάποιον που έχει άλλη άποψη από μένα, σ' αυτό το θέμα ή σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο. Και δεν με αγγίζει, ούτε στο ελάχιστο, ο χαρακτηρισμός μου από κάποιους ως "άνθρωπο με μίσος", "προκατειλημμένος" επειδή δεν έχουμε τα ίδια πιστεύω. Συνήθως θιγόμαστε, όταν μέσα μας υπάρχει μια αμφιβολία..


Προσωπικα νιωθω προσβεβλημενη οχι οταν καποιος εχει διαφορετικη θεση απο μενα...ισα ισα σεβομαι την διαφωνια και την διαφορετικοτητα. Αλλα νιωθω προσβεβλημενη οταν αυτη αντιμετωπιζεται εκ προοιμιου καπως. Κι αυτο λεγεται καλως ή κακως προκαταληψη. Και θιγομαι με τον ρατσισμο αυτο.





> Έγραψα ότι η γνώμη μου είναι ότι η όποια *θρησκεία* είναι άχρηστη σε σκεπτόμενα και συνειδητοποιημένα άτομα. Ξεκαθαρίζω ότι δεν ταυτίζω τη θρησκεία με τον Θεό (όπως τον αντιλαμβάνεται ο καθένας). Η ανάγκη κάποιου να εντάσσεται σε μια θρησκεία, ένα κόμμα, μια ομάδα, η οποία του καθορίζει πώς να σκέφτεται, τι είναι σωστό ή λάθος, ποιοι είναι οι αντίπαλοί του, τις περισσότερες φορές δείχνει την αδυναμία ή την "τεμπελιά" κάποιου να προβληματιστεί και να θέσει τις δικές του αρχές και κανόνες.
> Με λίγα λόγια, είναι η εύκολη λύση για να μη σκεπτόμαστε μόνοι μας, αφού έχουν σκεφτεί άλλοι για μας. Όσο πιο συνειδητοποιημένος είναι λοιπόν κάποιος, τόσο λιγότερο έχει ανάγκη από άλλα συστήματα να του καθορίζουν πώς θα σκέφτεται και πώς θα ζει.
> Και παρακάτω γράφω, ότι η ιδέα ενός Θεού, με τον τρόπο που παρουσιάζεται στις διάφορες θρησκείες, μου φαίνεται αφελής.
> Αν με αυτά που έγραψα κάποιοι νιώθουν προσβεβλημένοι, λυπάμαι, αλλά αυτό δεν μου είναι αρκετό για να αναθεωρήσω τις απόψεις μου.


Αυτη ειναι η δικη σου ερμηνεια για την θρησκεια και το συστημα. Φυσικα ολοι ως μελη μιας οργανωμενης κοινωνιας, ειμαστε ενταγμενοι σε πολλα διαφορετικα συστηματα, θελοντας κ μη. Το πώς ομως θα κινηθουμε στο καθε συστημα που επιλεγουμε να γινουμε μελη, και το πως θα αντιμετωπισουμε μελη διαφορετικων συστηματων ειναι θεμα ελευθεριας του πνευματος μας κ σεβασμου στον εαυτο μας και στον απεναντι μας. Ειτε αναθεωρησουμε, ειτε οχι. Προσωπικα μου ευχομαι να μπορω και να αντεχω να αμφισβητω πρωτα πρωτα εμενα.

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν εχουμε αναγκη την θρησκεια μερικοι και αυτο ειναι ντεφακτο. Τωρα οποιοδηποτε λογικο ερωτημα και να δοθει δεν δυναται να απαντηθει...βασει της λογικης , οποτε αφαιρουμε και τον εγκεφαλο σαν οργανο σκεψης.

Πιστευε και μη ερευνα ή μη πιστευεις.

----------


## carrot

Από συζητήσεις που έχω κάνει και με άλλους ανθρώπους οι περισσότεροι πιστεύουν ότι δεν υπάρχει Θεός ούτε μεταθανάτια ζωή. Όμως πολλοί άνθρωποι που πλισιάζουν τον θάνατο ξαφνικά γίνονται πιστοί, θρήσκοι και πολλοί από αυτούς πάνε στην εκκλησία να ανάψουν ένα κεράκι. Όσο απαξιωτικό είναι να λέτε κάποιον φανατικά πιστό ασυνείδητο τόσο απαξιωτικό είναι για όσους δεν πιστεύουν να μην μπορούν να δουν την πιθανότητα το τέλος της ζωής τους να τους βρεί αδύναμους και ανίσχυρους μπροστά στην πιθανότητα μιας μεταθανάτιας ύπαρξης.

----------


## alexandros3

sabb, αφού "συνειδητοποιημένα" δηλώνεις άθεος, από μένα τουλάχιστον, πρόβλημα ουδένα.
Είναι αλήθεια ότι αυτή τη λέξη την έχω συσχετίσει με μια ψευτοεπανάσταση αλλά σέβομαι ότι μπορεί και να μην είναι κι έτσι πάντα.
Όπως κι εσύ όμως θα πρέπει να σεβαστείς την προσωπική εμπειρία του καθενός σε σχέση με το θεό του. Ακόμα και την αντίρρηση του να την εξιστορήσει. Θες εσύ να ευτελίσεις κάτι πολύ προσωπικό και προφανώς πολύ πολύτιμο σε ένα φόρουμ; Γιατί λοιπόν κάποιος άλλος να θέλει και γιατί αυτό να καταλογίζεται εναντίον του;
Τώρα... αν πάμε σε εκφάνσεις της οργανωμένης θρησκείας πολλά μπορούν να ειπωθούν και σίγουρα δεν εξαντλείται το θέμα μόνο... θρησκειολογικά... (μη τρελαθούμε!)

----------


## marian_m

> Έγραψα κι άλλα. Μπορείς να τα διαβάσεις.
> Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να δηλώνεις άθεη. Μπορείς.
> Να χαρακτηρίζεις όμως τους πιστούς με απαξιωτικούς όρους, υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> Ταλιμπάν όχι... απλώς μία απέλπιδα ίσως προσπάθεια σε κάποιου είδους σεβασμό.


Θα ξαναεπαναλάβω, ότι αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου και λυπάμαι αν κάποιοι θίγονται. Καλώς ή κακώς, δεν έχω συνηθίσει να φιλτράρω τις σκέψεις μου και τα γραφόμενά μου με σκοπό να μη θίξω κάποιον. Και δεν απαιτώ το ίδιο από τους άλλους.
Εξακολουθώ να παρατηρώ μια αυξημένη ευθιξία, στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. 
Α κι ευχαριστώ που μου επιτρέπεις να δηλώνω άθεη. Η πλάκα είναι ότι, δεν θα με χαρακτήριζα άθεη άλλα άθρησκη. Αλλά, προφανώς, λίγοι στάθηκαν στην ουσία αυτών που έγραψα.

----------


## Sofia

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δηλώνοντας κάποιος άθεος ή άθρησκος "τη βρίσκει" και όχι απλά λέει την άποψή του. Δεν είναι αυτό απαξιωτικό? ...


Πώς σου φαινεται να δηλωνεις πως ο πιστος ειναι μη συνειδητοποιημενος? Δεν ειναι αφορισμος αυτο? Ρατσισμος μηπως? Απαξιωτικο καπως?




> Και για ποιο λόγο δηλώνοντας κάτι τέτοιο, σημαίνει ότι θέλει να ξεκινήσει κόντρα. Είναι δυνατόν, σήμερα να υπάρχει τέτοια λογοκρισία και φασισμός? Θεωρείται ασέβεια το να μιλάμε ενάντια στη θρησκεία! Αν είναι δυνατόν! 
> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ζω σε μια ελεύθερη και δημοκρατική χώρα. Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν Ταλιμπάν. 
> Ναι, σίγουρα κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα...


Λογοκρισια κ φασισμος ειναι να πεις οτι η πιστη δεν καθοριζει την ποιοτητα καποιου ανθρωπου κ την συνειδητοτητα του ή οτι ο φοβος καποιου ειναι παραλογος εν ετη 2011 ή 2090? Ειναι φασισμος η διαφωνια στην προκαταλληψη λοιπον?

Και αληθεια δημοκρατια τί ειναι τελικα? Η ομαδοποιηση σε καστες? Ελιτ, μορφωμενοι και χριστιανοι κατωτερου επιπεδου?

----------


## alexandros3

> Θα ξαναεπαναλάβω, ότι αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου και λυπάμαι αν κάποιοι θίγονται. Καλώς ή κακώς, δεν έχω συνηθίσει να φιλτράρω τις σκέψεις μου και τα γραφόμενά μου με σκοπό να μη θίξω κάποιον. Και δεν απαιτώ το ίδιο από τους άλλους.
> Εξακολουθώ να παρατηρώ μια αυξημένη ευθιξία, στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. 
> Α κι ευχαριστώ που μου επιτρέπεις να δηλώνω άθεη. Η πλάκα είναι ότι, δεν θα με χαρακτήριζα άθεη άλλα άθρησκη. Αλλά, προφανώς, λίγοι στάθηκαν στην ουσία αυτών που έγραψα.


Κανένα πρόβλημα. Και για την έλλειψη ενσυναίσθησης (και προφανώς για το άθεη/άθρησκη). Απλώς μην εκπλήσσεσαι όταν αυτή σου η αδυναμία κατανόησης της ευαισθησίας κάποιων άλλων θα φέρει αντίδραση. Είναι εντελώς λογικό, και νομίζω ότι δυστυχώς είσαι (ενδεχομένως για άλλη μια φορά άθελα σου) ο καλύτερος σύμμαχος της οργανωμένης θρησκείας.

----------


## sabb

> Πώς σου φαινεται να δηλωνεις πως ο πιστος ειναι μη συνειδητοποιημενος? Δεν ειναι αφορισμος αυτο? Ρατσισμος μηπως? Απαξιωτικο καπως?
> 
> 
> 
> Λογοκρισια κ φασισμος ειναι να πεις οτι η πιστη δεν καθοριζει την ποιοτητα καποιου ανθρωπου κ την συνειδητοτητα του ή οτι ο φοβος καποιου ειναι παραλογος εν ετη 2011 ή 2090? Ειναι φασισμος η διαφωνια στην προκαταλληψη λοιπον?
> 
> Και αληθεια δημοκρατια τί ειναι τελικα? Η ομαδοποιηση σε καστες? Ελιτ, μορφωμενοι και χριστιανοι κατωτερου επιπεδου?


Η Δημοκρατία αγαπητή Σοφία, δεν καθορίζεται από υποκειμενικά πιστεύω και ένα από αυτά είναι η θρησκεία. Στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς, η θρησκεία αντί να έχει υποτίθεται πνευματικό έργο, παράγει πολιτική, ασχολείται με το real estate, χειραγωγεί τις μάζες και κανείς δεν οργίζεται με αυτό.
Εγώ οργίζομαι και κατηγορούμαι για ρατσισμό... 

Η ομαδοποίηση που αναφέρεις είναι αυτή που μεταχειρίζεται την δύναμη των πολλών έναντι των λίγων, άρα δεν μπορείς να μιλάς για Δημοκρατία όπου η μειοψηφία δεν έχει ούτε κάν την δυνατότητα να διατυπώσει την άποψη της....
Tres bien, θα ζήσω κι έτσι...

----------


## keep_walking

> Θα ξαναεπαναλάβω, ότι αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου και λυπάμαι αν κάποιοι θίγονται. Καλώς ή κακώς, δεν έχω συνηθίσει να φιλτράρω τις σκέψεις μου και τα γραφόμενά μου με σκοπό να μη θίξω κάποιον. Και δεν απαιτώ το ίδιο από τους άλλους.
> Εξακολουθώ να παρατηρώ μια αυξημένη ευθιξία, στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. 
> Α κι ευχαριστώ που μου επιτρέπεις να δηλώνω άθεη. Η πλάκα είναι ότι, δεν θα με χαρακτήριζα άθεη άλλα άθρησκη. Αλλά, προφανώς, λίγοι στάθηκαν στην ουσία αυτών που έγραψα.


Αρκει να σου ξεφυγει καμμια βλασφημια προς τα "θεια" μεσα σε πληθος και να δεις που θα πανε οι ευαισθησιες και οι αγαπες των χριστιανων. Σκυψε λοιπον το κεφαλι και ας ελπισουμε σε ενα καλυτερο μελλον.

----------


## carrot

Άλλωστε οι περισσότεροι ζουν μια ζωή βουτηγμένη στην αμαρτία. Οι θρησκείες απλά προσπαθούν να διατηρήσουν τις ισσοροπείες αλλά είναι πολλές φορές και οι κύρηκες της διαφθαρμένοι.

Η αλήθεια πιστεύω πως είναι ότι δεν είμαστε τόσο θρήσκοι όσο υποτίθεται πως είμαστε σαν λαός ειδάλως δεν εξηγείται η αυξημένη κουτοπονηρία στον Έλληνα. Όπως επίσης και η αύξηση της κλεψιάς και της εγκληματικότητας.

----------


## carrot

> Η Δημοκρατία αγαπητή Σοφία, δεν καθορίζεται από υποκειμενικά πιστεύω και ένα από αυτά είναι η θρησκεία. Στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς, η θρησκεία αντί να έχει υποτίθεται πνευματικό έργο, παράγει πολιτική, ασχολείται με το real estate, χειραγωγεί τις μάζες και κανείς δεν οργίζεται με αυτό.
> Εγώ οργίζομαι και κατηγορούμαι για ρατσισμό... 
> 
> Η ομαδοποίηση που αναφέρεις είναι αυτή που μεταχειρίζεται την δύναμη των πολλών έναντι των λίγων, άρα δεν μπορείς να μιλάς για Δημοκρατία όπου η μειοψηφία δεν έχει ούτε κάν την δυνατότητα να διατυπώσει την άποψη της....
> Tres bien, θα ζήσω κι έτσι...


Ποιές μάζες χειραγωγεί η θρησκεία βρε sab? Τους γεροντάκους και τις γριούλες που είναι πραγματικά "στο έλεος του Θεού"?
Εγώ προσωπικά και όσοι ξέρω στην ηλικία μου μόνο το Πάσχα πάνε στην εκκλησία και καλά κάνουν γιατί έχουμε ωραίες παραδόσεις. Ο πολύς ο κοινός ο κόσμος είναι αδυναμος να αντιδράσει όχι όμως ότι χειραγωγείται από τις "θρησκείες". Χειραγωγείται από το κράτος. Με τον ένα η τον άλλο τρόπο αρπάζει τις περιουσίες όπως συμβαίνει με τους ηλικιωμένους που φεύγουν μόνοι τους από τον κόσμο αυτό και αφήνουν τα πάντα στο κράτος η στην εκκλησία. *Νομίζω ότι στην ουσία ένα κρατός είναι αυτό με διαφορετικές ονομασίες.*
Η πίστη τώρα σαν πίστη δεν συνδέεται απαραίτητα με την θρησκεία που έχει γραφτεί από ανθρώπους.

----------


## ανεμος

Ρε παιδια για χαλαρωστε...ποιος ειναι ταλιμπαν και ποιος φασιστας που αναφερεσαι δεσποινις Μαρια.Μ.....νομιζω οτι καπου εδω εχει χαθει η μπαλα....μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει τι συζηταμε εδω.....εγω προσωπικα υπερασπιζομαι το δικαιωμα μου να πιστευω και να φοβαμαι ως επισης ,ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου?Εσυ παλι κρινεις οτι εγω δεν ειμαι σκεπτομενος και συνειδητοποιημενος και οτι εχω φορτιση αυτα δεν ειναι ερμηνειες?Δεν με απαξιωνεις οταν λες πολυ καλυμενα οτι ειμαι προβατο και εσυ η πανεξυπνη αλεπου που αυτα που καταλαβες εσυ εγω δεν μπορω να τα καταλαβω?
Δεν σου ειπε κανενας να μην λες την γνωμη σου μην προσβαλεις ομως τους φοβους και τα πιστευω των αλλων....η μορφωση κοπελια δεν κανει τον ανθρωπο αλλα η καρδια και η ψυχη εγω αυτα εμαθα στην ζωη μου εσυ? 
Σαμπ
Θυμωσα μαζι σου για τους ιδιους λογους που εγραψα επανω.Αν διαβασεις το πρωτο ποστ μου θα δεις οτι ουσιαστικα συμφωνω για την εκκλησια και τον ρολο της αλλα η εκκλκησια του Θεου ειναι η αγαπη ρε φιλε και οχι το παπαδαριο που και εγω απεχθανομαι.... αλλο ο Θεος και η πιστη και αλλο η εκκλησια σαν οικοδομημα.............

----------


## keep_walking

> Ρε παιδια για χαλαρωστε...ποιος ειναι ταλιμπαν και ποιος φασιστας που αναφερεσαι δεσποινις Μαρια.Μ.....νομιζω οτι καπου εδω εχει χαθει η μπαλα....μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει τι συζηταμε εδω.....εγω προσωπικα υπερασπιζομαι το δικαιωμα μου να πιστευω και να φοβαμαι ως επισης ,ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου?Εσυ παλι κρινεις οτι εγω δεν ειμαι σκεπτομενος και συνειδητοποιημενος και οτι εχω φορτιση αυτα δεν ειναι ερμηνειες?Δεν με απαξιωνεις οταν λες πολυ καλυμενα οτι ειμαι προβατο και εσυ η πανεξυπνη αλεπου που αυτα που καταλαβες εσυ εγω δεν μπορω να τα καταλαβω?
> Δεν σου ειπε κανενας να μην λες την γνωμη σου μην προσβαλεις ομως τους φοβους και τα πιστευω των αλλων....η μορφωση κοπελια δεν κανει τον ανθρωπο αλλα η καρδια και η ψυχη εγω αυτα εμαθα στην ζωη μου εσυ? 
> Σαμπ
> Θυμωσα μαζι σου για τους ιδιους λογους που εγραψα επανω.Αν διαβασεις το πρωτο ποστ μου θα δεις οτι ουσιαστικα συμφωνω για την εκκλησια και τον ρολο της αλλα η εκκλκησια του Θεου ειναι η αγαπη ρε φιλε και οχι το παπαδαριο που και εγω απεχθανομαι.... αλλο ο Θεος και η πιστη και αλλο η εκκλησια σαν οικοδομημα.............


So....εαν βρεθει καποιος τωρα και πει γιατι απεχθανεσαι την εκκλησια και το παπαδαριο και μιλας απαξιωτικα για αυτους? Μηπως πεφτεις στην ιδια λουμπα?

----------


## katerinaki

Και, συμπληρωνω μετα τον ανεμο, εδω το θεμα ειναι θεος κ κολαση ,δεν λεει το θεμα για θρησκεια κ εκκλησια.Αν πολλοι βρισκουν τον θεο κ την κολαση τους ,μεσα στη θρησκεια ,ειναι δικο τους προβλημα.

----------


## carrot

> Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν Ταλιμπάν.


Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχου ταλιμπάν (από που κι ως που) αλλά ακούμε συνεχώς για το πως αυξάνεται η εγκληματικότητα τα τελευταία χρόνια, για το πόσο αυξημένο επίπεδο διαφθοράς έχουμε και πόσο κωλοφάρα είμαστε σαν λαός.

----------


## ανεμος

> So....εαν βρεθει καποιος τωρα και πει γιατι απεχθανεσαι την εκκλησια και το παπαδαριο και μιλας απαξιωτικα για αυτους? Μηπως πεφτεις στην ιδια λουμπα?


Αγαπητε Κηπ εγω δεν ειμαι η Λουκά ειμαι πιστος και πολυ συνειδητοποιημενος μαλιστα...θελω να σου πω οτι εκκλησια ειναι ο κοσμος που την απαρτιζει και η αγαπη του Θεου οχι αυτα που μας μαθανε οι Παπαδες.Υπαρχουν δε Ιερωμενοι που πραγματι επιτλουν ενα εργο Θεαρεστο αλλα ως επι το πλειστον σημερα εχει γινει επαγγελμα και οχι λειτουργημα...μιλαω λοιπον για την αγαπη την πιστη και τον Θεο και οχι την εκκλησια σαν οικοδομημα...αν υπάρξουν πιστοι λοιπον που διαφωνουν μαζι μου καλως να υπάρξουν σε καμια ομως περιπτωση δεν θα υποτιμησω την πιστη τους τους φοβους και οτι αλλο θελουν να πουν.........δεν ειναι το ιδιο........
Μιλαμε για Θεο εδω και για την πιστη....πιστος,πϊστη(ασυνει δητος η μη)

----------


## marian_m

Σοφία και Άνεμος.
Καταλαβαίνω ότι τελικά, μάλλον ενοχλεί περισσότερο το ύφος μου και όχι οι απόψεις μου. Σεβαστή η γνώμη σας. Μπορώ να αντέξω την κριτική, ειδικά όταν είναι καλοπροαίρετη και επικοδομητική. Από την άλλη, δεν μπορώ ούτε μ' ενδιαφέρει να αρέσω σε όλους.

----------


## ανεμος

> Σοφία και Άνεμος.
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι τελικά, μάλλον ενοχλεί περισσότερο το ύφος μου και όχι οι απόψεις μου. Σεβαστή η γνώμη σας. Μπορώ να αντέξω την κριτική, ειδικά όταν είναι καλοπροαίρετη και επικοδομητική. Από την άλλη, δεν μπορώ ούτε μ' ενδιαφέρει να αρέσω σε όλους.


με αποκαλεσες Ταλιμπαν και φασιστα.........νταξει εδω εχω ακουσει και αλλα.......δεν νομιζεις οτι παει πολυ?φυσικα και δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να αρεσεις οπως και εγω δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να μου αρεσεις η να συναινω μαζι σου για χαρη της ειρηνης......τελος νομιζω οτι δεν σε προσεβαλα αν το χω κανει ομως θα το αποδεχτω...............

----------


## carrie

κακα τα ψεματα, καποτε η Ελλαδα ηταν συνωνυμη με την φιλοσοφια, την τεχνη, την αρχιτεκτονικη, τις επιστημες και τα γραμματα, μεχρι που ηρθε ο Χριστιανισμος. Απο τοτε, απο εκει που η Ελλαδα ηταν πρωτοπορος σε ολα, εδω και τοσους αιωνες δεν εχει να δειξει τπτ. Μας κατσικωθηκαν οι Ρωμαιοι καμποσα χρονια, μετα ηρθαν οι Οθωμανοι, οι ιερεις τα κανανε παντα πλακακια με τους κυβερνωντες, και απελευθερωθηκαμε χαρη σε μερικα λαμπρα μυαλα και εραστες του Ελληνισμου, και νοσταλγους της προτερης λαμψης του. Μετα τα παπαδαρια μπηκανε στις μπιζνες, ακομα και στη σοουμπιζ, στην πολιτικη και την παιδεια, και ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι ολοι οι Ελληνες πολιτες να πληρωνουμε τους παπαδες και τους δασκαλους θρησκευτικων, που ουσιαστικα η διδαχη του χριστιανισμου ειναι, καπου στο λυκειο νομιζω μας αναφερανε απεξω απεξω και τις αλλες θρησκειες. Κατα τα αλλα ανεξιθρησκεια, ανοιχτα πνευματα και μυαλα. 
ΟΙ περισσοτεροι που ειναι "Χριστιανοι" ειναι λογω φοβου, τι θα παθουν, αν δεν ειναι χριστιανοι, αν δεν πιστευουν, μην τους τιμωρησει ο θεος, αν τελικα υπαρχει. Δε νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι πιστη. Επισης, οι περισσοτεροι που δηλωνουν χριστιανοι, πανε μια φορα το χρονο στην Εκκλησια. Κι εγω μια φορα το χρονο παω το Πασχα και σε γαμους και κηδειες. Αλλα αμα δηλωνα Χριστιανη θα ημουν τουλαχιστον υποκριτρια. Υποτιθεται οτι ο καλος χριστιανος πρεπει να κανει 5 πραγματα, να κοινωναει, να νηστευει, να εξομολογειται.
Γιατι οσοι δεν ειναι Χ.Ο. να πληρωνουν τους παπαδες? Γιατι το παιδι μου να παθει πλυση εγκεφαλου στο σχολειο για τον χρισιτανισμο? Δεν του φτανει ολη η αλλη πλυση εγκεφαλου που του κανει το εκπαιδευτικο μας συστημα! Γιατι να πληρωνω 2000 για να κηδευτω, να παντρευτω να βαφτιστω? Οπως τα λεει ο σαμπ, η μειοψηφια δε μπορει ουτε να μιλησει, αλλα πληρωνει και αυτα που θελει η πλειοψηφια.

----------


## keep_walking

> Αγαπητε Κηπ εγω δεν ειμαι η Λουκά ειμαι πιστος και πολυ συνειδητοποιημενος μαλιστα...θελω να σου πω οτι εκκλησια ειναι ο κοσμος που την απαρτιζει και η αγαπη του Θεου οχι αυτα που μας μαθανε οι Παπαδες.Υπαρχουν δε Ιερωμενοι που πραγματι επιτλουν ενα εργο Θεαρεστο αλλα ως επι το πλειστον σημερα εχει γινει επαγγελμα και οχι λειτουργημα...μιλαω λοιπον για την αγαπη την πιστη και τον Θεο και οχι την εκκλησια σαν οικοδομημα...αν υπάρξουν πιστοι λοιπον που διαφωνουν μαζι μου καλως να υπάρξουν σε καμια ομως περιπτωση δεν θα υποτιμησω την πιστη τους τους φοβους και οτι αλλο θελουν να πουν.........δεν ειναι το ιδιο........
> Μιλαμε για Θεο εδω και για την πιστη....πιστος,πϊστη(ασυνει δητος η μη)


Το ερωτημα ειναι καθαρα ρητορικο...στην ιδια λουμπα πεφτεις απαξιωνοντας μια μεριδα του πληθυσμου.
Λοιπον υπαρχουν αυτοι της "οργανωμενης θρησκειας" και αυτοι που πιστευουν "πραγματικα" αφαιρωντας οτιδηποτε αρνητικο υπαρχει στην θρησεια νιπτοντας τα χερια τους. Και αναρωτιεμαι που την βρισκει τοση δυναμη η "οργανωμενη εκκλησια" αφου δεν την γουσταρει κανεις.
Κατι σαν τους πολιτικους αλλα αυτους τους εκλεγεις και ειναι μες την δημοκρατια , δεν εχουμε σκεφτει κατι καλυτερο , την εκκλησια ομως?

Φυσικα εσυ εισαι πιστος και ο Αλεξανδρος και ολοι οι πιστοι ειναι πιστοι...δεν θα ειχε λογικη να πιστευεις σε κατι και να μη το πιστευεις ταυτοχρονα ε?
Εμας ειναι πιο ευκολες οι σκεψεις ισως...δεν πιστευουμε λολ.
Εγω δηλωσα αγνωστικιστης απο την αποψη οτι μπορει να υπαρχει θεος , μπορει να μην υπαρχει αλλα και να υπαρχει δεν ξερουμε τιποτα για αυτον και πως ειναι.
Και εγω κατα καποιο τροπο πιστευω τις αποψεις μου οποτε ολα μελι-γαλα :Smile: 
Η φανατιλα ναι ειναι εχθρος και ειναι "προσον" κυριως των πιστων καποιας θρησκειας.

----------


## carrot

> Σοφία και Άνεμος.
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι τελικά, μάλλον ενοχλεί περισσότερο το ύφος μου και όχι οι απόψεις μου. Σεβαστή η γνώμη σας. Μπορώ να αντέξω την κριτική, ειδικά όταν είναι καλοπροαίρετη και επικοδομητική. Από την άλλη, δεν μπορώ ούτε μ' ενδιαφέρει να αρέσω σε όλους.


Εδώ όλοι γράφουν επειδή δεν τους δίνουν σημασία έξω. Είτε μπορείς να καταφέρεις να σου δίνουν σημασία εδώ είτε όχι τό ίδιο και το αυτό.

----------


## keep_walking

> Εδώ όλοι γράφουν επειδή δεν τους δίνουν σημασία έξω. Είτε μπορείς να καταφέρεις να σου δίνουν σημασία εδώ είτε όχι τό ίδιο και το αυτό.


ινσεκτ μιλα για τον εαυτο σου...δεν ειμαστε ενα ματσο μαραζωμενα παιδακια , προσωπικα γραφω γιατι μου αρεσει να γραφω.

----------


## carrot

> ινσεκτ μιλα για τον εαυτο σου...δεν ειμαστε ενα ματσο μαραζωμενα παιδακια , προσωπικα γραφω γιατι μου αρεσει να γραφω.


Ότι θέλω θα πω και δεν προσπαθώ να το παίζω καλός. αυτό που σκέφτομαι , αυτό που πιστεύω αυτό λέω. 
δεν θα σου δώσω λογαριασμό.

κοίτα να καταλάβεις κάτι. πίσω από τις δικαιολογίες, ψυχικές ασθένειες, κρύβονται αποτυχίες. Δικαιολογούν τους αποτυχημένους έτσι. 
Εσύ θεωρείς ότι γράφουν εδώ άτομα με επιρροή στην κοινωνία?

----------


## ανεμος

> Το ερωτημα ειναι καθαρα ρητορικο...στην ιδια λουμπα πεφτεις απαξιωνοντας μια μεριδα του πληθυσμου.
> Λοιπον υπαρχουν αυτοι της "οργανωμενης θρησκειας" και αυτοι που πιστευουν "πραγματικα" αφαιρωντας οτιδηποτε αρνητικο υπαρχει στην θρησεια νιπτοντας τα χερια τους. Και αναρωτιεμαι που την βρισκει τοση δυναμη η "οργανωμενη εκκλησια" αφου δεν την γουσταρει κανεις.
> Κατι σαν τους πολιτικους αλλα αυτους τους εκλεγεις και ειναι μες την δημοκρατια , δεν εχουμε σκεφτει κατι καλυτερο , την εκκλησια ομως?
> 
> Φυσικα εσυ εισαι πιστος και ο Αλεξανδρος και ολοι οι πιστοι ειναι πιστοι...δεν θα ειχε λογικη να πιστευεις σε κατι και να μη το πιστευεις ταυτοχρονα ε?
> Εμας ειναι πιο ευκολες οι σκεψεις ισως...δεν πιστευουμε λολ.
> Εγω δηλωσα αγνωστικιστης απο την αποψη οτι μπορει να υπαρχει θεος , μπορει να μην υπαρχει αλλα και να υπαρχει δεν ξερουμε τιποτα για αυτον και πως ειναι.
> Και εγω κατα καποιο τροπο πιστευω τις αποψεις μου οποτε ολα μελι-γαλα
> Η φανατιλα ναι ειναι εχθρος και ειναι "προσον" κυριως των πιστων καποιας θρησκειας.


Αγαπητε Κηπ εγω παλι πιστευω οτι δεν εχω πεσει στην ιδια λουμπα και να σου πω και γιατι.Γιατι σαν ανθρωπος με καποια μορφωση και καποια καλλιεργεια μπορω να δω και να κρινω μονος μου την εκκλησια σαν θεσμο.Επισης ξερω αρκετα την ελληνικη ιστορια και τον ρολο που διαδραμτισε η εκκλησια στην πορεια αυτης της χωρας να μην μιλησουμε γενικοτερα.Αν δεν υπηρχε ο Χριστος δεν θα υπηρχε ο Χριστιανισμος αν δεν υπηρχε ο Χριστιανισμος δεν θα υπηρχε η εκκλησια και οι Παπαδες...εγω πιστευω στον Χριστο οχι σε αυτους που μιλουν εκ μερους του αυτη ειναι η διαφορα...αλλωστε αυτοι ειναι ανθρωποι με ατελειες οπως και ολοι μας και ειναι λογικο να γινονται διαφορα,ποιος ομως τους αγιοποιησε?εγω παντως οχι.............
Κηπ σου φαινομαι φανατικος?δεν νομιζω φιλε μου απλα πιστευω οτι με τον Θεο του καθενος χρειαζεται να ειμαστε λιγο προσεχτικοι και τιποτε αλλο...........

----------


## keep_walking

> Ότι θέλω θα πω και δεν προσπαθώ να το παίζω καλός. αυτό που σκέφτομαι αυτό λέω. 
> δεν θα σου δώσω λογαριασμό.


Μες το "ολοι" ειμαι και εγω και αισθανθηκα ποσβεβλημενος...απο κει και περα δεν θα σου πω να κανεις εξαιρεση (να γραφεις πλην keep_walking) , αλλα οτι προσβαλλεις.

----------


## katerinaki

Δε θελω να γινω ενα μαραζωμενο παιδακι! Μηπως εχει μικροβια το φορουμ?

----------


## carrot

> Μες το "ολοι" ειμαι και εγω και αισθανθηκα ποσβεβλημενος...απο κει και περα δεν θα σου πω να κανεις εξαιρεση (να γραφεις πλην keep_walking) , αλλα οτι προσβαλλεις.


Έχεις μια ιδεοληψία ότι είσαι αρχηγός του φορουμ όπως η Θεοφανία και η Remedy αλλιώς δεν εξηγείτε να απαντάς εσύ για όλους... χαχα λολ  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Άλλωστε εσύ με προσέβαλες λέγοντας μου ότι εννοώ τον εαυτό μου. Τι να σου πω, έχω αγνοήσει και με έχουν αγνοήσει έταιρον εκάτερον, στοn %@&% μου keep_walking.

----------


## keep_walking

> Αγαπητε Κηπ εγω παλι πιστευω οτι δεν εχω πεσει στην ιδια λουμπα και να σου πω και γιατι.Γιατι σαν ανθρωπος με καποια μορφωση και καποια καλλιεργεια μπορω να δω και να κρινω μονος μου την εκκλησια σαν θεσμο.Επισης ξερω αρκετα την ελληνικη ιστορια και τον ρολο που διαδραμτισε η εκκλησια στην πορεια αυτης της χωρας να μην μιλησουμε γενικοτερα.Αν δεν υπηρχε ο Χριστος δεν θα υπηρχε ο Χριστιανισμος αν δεν υπηρχε ο Χριστιανισμος δεν θα υπηρχε η εκκλησια και οι Παπαδες...εγω πιστευω στον Χριστο οχι σε αυτους που μιλουν εκ μερους του αυτη ειναι η διαφορα...αλλωστε αυτοι ειναι ανθρωποι με ατελειες οπως και ολοι μας και ειναι λογικο να γινονται διαφορα,ποιος ομως τους αγιοποιησε?εγω παντως οχι.............
> Κηπ σου φαινομαι φανατικος?δεν νομιζω φιλε μου απλα πιστευω οτι με τον Θεο του καθενος χρειαζεται να ειμαστε λιγο προσεχτικοι και τιποτε αλλο...........


Δεν ειπα οτι εσυ εισαι φανατικος.
Αυτο που ειπες για το Θεο του καθενος μου αρεσε. Ο καθενας εχει την δικια του γνωμη , κουβαλαει την δικια του θρησκεια στο κεφαλι. Ειπα επισης οτι ο καθενας πιστευει οτι εχει την "καλη θρησκεια" στο κεφαλι του. Γιατι εαν πιστευε οτι η δικια του θρησκεια που εχει δεν ειναι καλη δεν θα την ενστερνιζοταν κιολας.
Τωρα εσυ κρινεις την εκκλησια σαν θεσμο , αλλοι κρινουν την θρησκεια σαν συνολο που εχει πολλους φανατικους...και που δεν εχουν και πολυ "σωας τας φρενας" βασει ας πουμε του "αγαπατε αλληλους". Εσυ εχεις δικιο , αλλα και οι αλλοι εχουν δικιο.
Το να λεω εγω οτι η θρησκεια εχει πολλους "αστα να πανε" δεν σημαινει οτι κατηγορω προσωπικα εσενα. Ουτε πιστευω οτι οποιος ειναι αθεος ειναι συνειδητοποιημενος φυσικα...
Αλλα δεν λεω κατι που δεν ξερεις.
Το να δηλωνεις αθεος και να παραθετεις τους λογους που το κανεις αυτο πχ γιατι ενας καλος θεος να τιμωρει τους ανθρωπους με αιωνια κολαση? και να παραθετεις προβληματισμους , αν μη τι αλλο αναπαντητους δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι ενας αθεος υποτιμα εναν πιστο.
Υποτιμα την θρησκεια ναι γιατι δεν την πιστευει , οποτε υποτιμα τα "πιστευω" των αλλων , οποτε παιρνει η μπαλλα ολους. Ειναι δυσκολο να γραψεις ενα κειμενο κατα της θρησκειας και να μην "υποτιμησεις" αυτους που πιστευουν. Αλλα εχουμε ελευθερια λογου ,ετσι δεν ειναι?
Οπως και ανεξιθρησκεια.
Και απο την αναποδη ενας αθεος , υποτιμαται απο τους πιστους γιατι ειναι trenty , σκοταδιστης , γεματος μισος , "επαναστατης" , μες την μοδα κλπ.
Τουλαχιστον εχω να αναγνωρισω οτι ενας αθεος εχει πολλα επιχειρηματα κατα της θρησκειας και των θρησκευομενων (ειναι αλλωστε κατι απτο) , ενω ενα πιστος δεν εχει πατηματα κατα των αθεων:P (μεταξυ μισοαστειου μισοσοβαρου.)

Ειχα ορεξη να γραψω αλλα νομζω οτι φλυαρω...οποτε σταματαω.

----------


## marian_m

> Εδώ όλοι γράφουν επειδή δεν τους δίνουν σημασία έξω. Είτε μπορείς να καταφέρεις να σου δίνουν σημασία εδώ είτε όχι τό ίδιο και το αυτό.


Ας μιλάμε για τον εαυτό μας και ας μη γενικεύουμε. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι που συμμετέχει κάποιος σ' ένα φόρουμ.

----------


## keep_walking

> Έχεις μια ιδεοληψία ότι είσαι αρχηγός του φορουμ όπως η Θεοφανία και η Remedy αλλιώς δεν εξηγείτε να απαντάς εσύ για όλους... χαχα λολ 
> Άλλωστε εσύ με προσέβαλες λέγοντας μου ότι εννοώ τον εαυτό μου. Τι να σου πω, έχω αγνοήσει και με έχουν αγνοήσει έταιρον εκάτερον, στοn %@&% μου keep_walking.



χαχαχα...ναι εσυ γραφε για ολους οτι ειμαστε ενα ματσο μηδενικα που δεν δινει κανενας αξια εξω και ασε με να γραφω εγω τα δικα μου τα αρχηγικα....

----------


## Παστελι

insect μια σου και μια του λολ.

----------


## katerinaki

> insect μια σου και μια του λολ.


Α! ρε πανικουλα ,σε παω!

----------


## marian_m

> με αποκαλεσες Ταλιμπαν και φασιστα.........νταξει εδω εχω ακουσει και αλλα.......δεν νομιζεις οτι παει πολυ?φυσικα και δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να αρεσεις οπως και εγω δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να μου αρεσεις η να συναινω μαζι σου για χαρη της ειρηνης......τελος νομιζω οτι δεν σε προσεβαλα αν το χω κανει ομως θα το αποδεχτω...............


Ειλικρινά, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το πήρες προσωπικά. Εκτός αν είσαι από αυτούς που θεωρείς ότι δεν επιτρέπεται να μιλάμε εναντίον της θρησκείας. Αυτούς αποκάλεσα έτσι.

----------


## marian_m

> So....εαν βρεθει καποιος τωρα και πει γιατι απεχθανεσαι την εκκλησια και το παπαδαριο και μιλας απαξιωτικα για αυτους? Μηπως πεφτεις στην ιδια λουμπα?


Σωστό σε βρίσκω!

----------


## katerinaki

Παρολο που δεν μου δινετε καθολου σημασια ,αν κ σαυτο τουλαχιστον το θεμα εχω γραψει μεγαλες αληθειες, μου κανει εντυπωση πως ολοι ενω κατηγορειτε κ συμφωνειτε στα περι χειραγωγησης κ σκοταδισμου απο την πλευρα της εκκλησιας κ της θρησκειας γενικα , εν τουτοις δεν εχετε εμβαθυνει καθολου στην εννοια του θεου η της κολασης εξω απο θρησκειες αλλα μεσα απο την αληθεια του καθενα,ειτε ειναι αθεος κ εχει θεο τη συνειδηση του ,ειτε ειναι ενθεος κ εχει το θεο του!
Γιατι πιανεστε με τα ευκολα κ τα αυτονοητα? (η θρησκεια δεν εχει να κανει με τον θεο αλλα με τον ιμπεριαλισμο)

----------


## ανεμος

> Ειλικρινά, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το πήρες προσωπικά. Εκτός αν είσαι από αυτούς που θεωρείς ότι δεν επιτρέπεται να μιλάμε εναντίον της θρησκείας. Αυτούς αποκάλεσα έτσι.



ναι δεν καταλαβαινεις αυτο και αλλα πολλα απο οτι φαινεται αλλα δεν ειναι δικο μου το προβλημα.......τα συμπερασματα δικα σου........

----------


## ανεμος

> Σωστό σε βρίσκω!


η απαντηση προφανως δεν θα σου αρεσε....ειναι που αντεχεις την κριτικη για αυτο και στεκεσαι σ αυτο.........

----------


## carrie

κατερινακι εχουν περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον οι επιχειρηματολογιες και οι προσπαθειες να βγει ο καθενας ο σωστος, εξυπνος κτλ, παρα να αναλυουμε αυτα που λες ;P

----------


## keep_walking

> Παρολο που δεν μου δινετε καθολου σημασια ,αν κ σαυτο τουλαχιστον το θεμα εχω γραψει μεγαλες αληθειες, μου κανει εντυπωση πως ολοι ενω κατηγορειτε κ συμφωνειτε στα περι χειραγωγησης κ σκοταδισμου απο την πλευρα της εκκλησιας κ της θρησκειας γενικα , εν τουτοις δεν εχετε εμβαθυνει καθολου στην εννοια του θεου η της κολασης εξω απο θρησκειες αλλα μεσα απο την αληθεια του καθενα,ειτε ειναι αθεος κ εχει θεο τη συνειδηση του ,ειτε ειναι ενθεος κ εχει το θεο του!
> Γιατι πιανεστε με τα ευκολα κ τα αυτονοητα? (η θρησκεια δεν εχει να κανει με τον θεο αλλα με τον ιμπεριαλισμο)


Εγραψα προσωπικα οτι ειμαι αγνωστικιστης δηλαδη δεν ξερω εαν υπαρχει ή δεν υπαρχει ο θεος και αν υπαρχει δεν ξερω τι ειναι...δεν μπορω να τον προσδιορισω.
Εαν διαβασεις το νημα απο την αρχη εχουν κατατεθει πολλες αποψεις.
Οσο για την κολαση στα αρχικα ποστ προσωπικα εγραψα οτι ειτε υπαρχει ειτε δεν υπαρχει μεταθανατιο ζωη δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι συνηφασμενη με καποιο θεο...τεσπα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως περιμενεις , ισως το ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ αλλα ετσι τα φανταζομαι :Smile: 

Προσωπικα πορευομαι με βασει την προσωπικοτητα που εχω διαμορφωσει και οτι γινει...

----------


## marian_m

> Ότι θέλω θα πω και δεν προσπαθώ να το παίζω καλός. αυτό που σκέφτομαι , αυτό που πιστεύω αυτό λέω. 
> δεν θα σου δώσω λογαριασμό.
> 
> κοίτα να καταλάβεις κάτι. πίσω από τις δικαιολογίες, ψυχικές ασθένειες, κρύβονται αποτυχίες. Δικαιολογούν τους αποτυχημένους έτσι. 
> Εσύ θεωρείς ότι γράφουν εδώ άτομα με επιρροή στην κοινωνία?


Καταρχήν, όσοι γράφουν εδώ δεν είναι απαραίτητα ψυχικά ασθενείς ούτε αποτυχημένοι. Προσωπικά, δεν θα χαρακτήριζα κανέναν αποτυχημένο, όλοι πιστεύω είχαμε και θα έχουμε επιτυχίες και αποτυχίες στη ζωή μας. 
Κατά δεύτερο λόγο, πιστεύω ότι γράφουν εδώ και αξιόλογα άτομα. Τώρα, τι ακριβώς εννοείς με την επιρροή στην κοινωνία, αν έχουν κάποιο πόστο που επηρεάζει πολύ κόσμο (διανοούμενοι, καλλιτέχνες, πολιτικοί) ή απλά αν επηρρεάζουν τον περίγυρό τους? Και γιατί το αποκλείεις αυτό? 
Να σου θυμήσω παρ' όλα αυτά, ότι πολλοί από αυτούς που επηρρέασαν ολόκληρες κοινωνίες και την ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας, ήταν ψυχικά διαταραγμένοι.

----------


## katerinaki

> κατερινακι εχουν περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον οι επιχειρηματολογιες και οι προσπαθειες να βγει ο καθενας ο σωστος, εξυπνος κτλ, παρα να αναλυουμε αυτα που λες ;P


Κριμα ,γιατι νομιζα οτι με την ανωνυμια ξεπερνιεται αυτο!Κολαση ο εγωισμος κ η φιλαυτια!

----------


## keep_walking

> Κριμα ,γιατι νομιζα οτι με την ανωνυμια ξεπερνιεται αυτο!Κολαση ο εγωισμος κ η φιλαυτια!


Αρχιστε την αναλυση λοιπον...:P 

Εμεις ειμαστε ενα ματσο ζωα που χτυπαμε το πληκτρολογιο:P

----------


## Sofia

> Η φανατιλα ναι ειναι εχθρος και ειναι "προσον" κυριως των πιστων καποιας θρησκειας.


Mαλιστα...για να δω τι διαβαζω: η φανατιλα ειναι εχθρος και ειναι "προσον" κυριως των πιστων καποιας θρησκειας. Φυσικα αυτο που γραφεις, δεν εχει σχεση με καμια προκαταληψη. Οπως οτι οι Αγγλοι ειναι γκευ, οι μαυροι μυριζουν, οι τσιγγανοι ειναι κλεφτες...πώς σου φαινεται η προκαταληψη επισης πολλων οτι οι ψυχικα ασθενεις ειναι επικινδυνοι? Προσωπικα με ενοχλει πολυ...ξερω οτι εισαι ευαισθητος με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα, οπως κ εγω και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα (και οχι μονο εδω μεσα) και καλα κανουμε πιστευω. Αλλα μηπως νομιζεις επισης οτι καμια φορα η ευαισθησια μας - για καλο ολων- ειναι καλο να διευρυνεται και εκει που κατι δεν μας αφορα και τοσο? Μηπως ειναι καλο να σκεφτει καποιος πριν βιαστει να "εξορισει" καποιον, να σκεφτει αν στιγματισει, πριν γνωρισει?Αναρωτιεμαι πραγματικα....

----------


## carrot

> χαχαχα...ναι εσυ γραφε για ολους οτι ειμαστε ενα ματσο μηδενικα που δεν δινει κανενας αξια εξω και ασε με να γραφω εγω τα δικα μου τα αρχηγικα....



άντε βρε κουραμπιε  :Stick Out Tongue:  μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά!

----------


## keep_walking

> Mαλιστα...για να δω τι διαβαζω: η φανατιλα ειναι εχθρος και ειναι "προσον" κυριως των πιστων καποιας θρησκειας. Φυσικα αυτο που γραφεις, δεν εχει σχεση με καμια προκαταληψη. Οπως οτι οι Αγγλοι ειναι γκευ, οι μαυροι μυριζουν, οι τσιγγανοι ειναι κλεφτες...πώς σου φαινεται η προκαταληψη επισης πολλων οτι οι ψυχικα ασθενεις ειναι επικινδυνοι? Προσωπικα με ενοχλει πολυ...ξερω οτι εισαι ευαισθητος με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα, οπως κ εγω και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα (και οχι μονο εδω μεσα) και καλα κανουμε πιστευω. Αλλα μηπως νομιζεις επισης οτι καμια φορα η ευαισθησια μας - για καλο ολων- ειναι καλο να διευρυνεται και εκει που κατι δεν μας αφορα και τοσο? Μηπως ειναι καλο να σκεφτει καποιος πριν βιαστει να "εξορισει" καποιον, να σκεφτει αν στιγματισει, πριν γνωρισει?Αναρωτιεμαι πραγματικα....


Επιασες μια προταση ε?
Δεν ξερω εσυ πιστευεις δηλαδη το αντιθετο?
Πως θα μπορουσα να σε πεισω οτι ισχυει...με ιστορικα γεγονοτα..με ειδησεις της επικαιροτητας...με τεστ του στυλ βριζω τα θεια σε πληθος και περιμενω να πεσουν τα γρονθοκοπηματα και να με κραξουν πως θες?

----------


## Sofia

> Παρολο που δεν μου δινετε καθολου σημασια ,αν κ σαυτο τουλαχιστον το θεμα εχω γραψει μεγαλες αληθειες, μου κανει εντυπωση πως ολοι ενω κατηγορειτε κ συμφωνειτε στα περι χειραγωγησης κ σκοταδισμου απο την πλευρα της εκκλησιας κ της θρησκειας γενικα , εν τουτοις δεν εχετε εμβαθυνει καθολου στην εννοια του θεου η της κολασης εξω απο θρησκειες αλλα μεσα απο την αληθεια του καθενα,ειτε ειναι αθεος κ εχει θεο τη συνειδηση του ,ειτε ειναι ενθεος κ εχει το θεο του!
> Γιατι πιανεστε με τα ευκολα κ τα αυτονοητα? (η θρησκεια δεν εχει να κανει με τον θεο αλλα με τον ιμπεριαλισμο)


γιατι βρε κατερινακι, ειναι πιο ευκολο να ασχολουμαστε με το επιφανειακο παρα με το ουσιωδες....αρα πιο βολικο ο θεος = φανατισμος, βλακεια παρα οτιδηποτε αλλο

----------


## carrot

> πιστεύω ότι γράφουν εδώ και αξιόλογα άτομα.


Μπράβο σου που το πιστεύεις αυτό. Εγώ από την άλλη νιώθω ότι υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός ακόμα και εδώ και κοιτάει ποιος θα βγει πρώτος (στην μ@.. στην αξία.. δεν ξέρω σε τι σε κάτι πάντως).

Αν και σκέφτομαι ότι είπες πως όλοι έχουν αποτυχίες και επιτυχίες (κάτι που είχα πει και ΕΓΩ  :Stick Out Tongue:  παλαιότερα) άρα με τi βάση διακρίνεις τους αξιόλογους από τους ανάξιους? Εσύ τον εαυτό σου τι τον θεωρείς? get the point...?

----------


## keep_walking

> γιατι βρε κατερινακι, ειναι πιο ευκολο να ασχολουμαστε με το επιφανειακο παρα με το ουσιωδες....αρα πιο βολικο ο θεος = φανατισμος, βλακεια παρα οτιδηποτε αλλο


Ναι αυτο ακριβως που εγραφα για δεκα λεπτα...θεος=φανατισμος λολ....

----------


## marian_m

> ναι δεν καταλαβαινεις αυτο και αλλα πολλα απο οτι φαινεται αλλα δεν ειναι δικο μου το προβλημα.......τα συμπερασματα δικα σου........


Ως εκεί φτάνει το φτωχό μου μυαλουδάκι. Μάλλον μου λείπει η "φώτιση". Τουλάχιστον όμως, μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω την καλοπροαίρετη κριτική από την επίθεση.
Ευτυχώς, που δεν είμαι τόσο εύθικτη όσο κάποιοι άλλοι εδώ μέσα, γιατί μάλλον σαν προσβολή μου φαίνεται το παραπάνω.

----------


## marian_m

> Μπράβο σου που το πιστεύεις αυτό. Εγώ από την άλλη νιώθω ότι υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός ακόμα και εδώ και κοιτάει ποιος θα βγει πρώτος (στην μ@.. στην αξία.. δεν ξέρω σε τι σε κάτι πάντως).
> 
> Αν και σκέφτομαι ότι είπες πως όλοι έχουν αποτυχίες και επιτυχίες (κάτι που είχα πει και ΕΓΩ  παλαιότερα) άρα με τi βάση διακρίνεις τους αξιόλογους από τους ανάξιους? Εσύ τον εαυτό σου τι τον θεωρείς? get the point...?


Εδώ μέσα κρίνω κάποιον μόνο από αυτά που γράφει. Δεν έχω αρκετά στοιχεία όπως για τα άτομα που γνωρίζω από κοντά. Αν για παράδειγμα, κάποιος άλλα λέει και άλλα κάνει στην πραγματικότητα, αυτό δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω. Οπότε, με βάση το τι γράφει, πώς το γράφει, τις ιδέες και τα επιχειρήματά του, σχηματίζω μια άποψη. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συμφωνώ με όλα όσα έχει γράψει για να θεωρήσω κάποιον αξιόλογο (με τα δικά μου πάντα κριτήρια). 
Όσο για τον εαυτό μου, σίγουρα δεν τον θεωρώ ανάξιο.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

λου?
τι κανεις??

κι εγω ομολογω ειχα καταληξει σε δυο κατηγοριες.. οι θυμωμενοι απο τη ζωη -Απιστοι
και 
οι φοβισμενοι απο τη ζωη-Πιστοι,
ακομα το πιστευω ,αλλα οχι τοσο ασπρομαυρα..

----------


## streidi

Για μένα η διαφωνία είναι κάτι καλό, και δεν θα σχημάτιζα άσχημη γνώμη για κάποιον εξαιτίας της διάστασης απόψεων ανάμεσά μας. Απλά σε ένα τέτοιο θέμα είναι λογικό κάποιος που εκφράζει μια απόλυτη άποψη να ''προσβάλλει'' κάποιον άλλον. Για μένα, αυτοί που δεν πιστεύετε έχετε τους λόγους σας και τα επιχειρήματά σας, και κάθε δικαίωμα . Όμως, αν εκφράσω την άποψή μου για την αθεία, δε θα πρέπεινα λάβω υπόψη ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τους εκφράζει και είναι λογικό να προσβληθούν;
Οκ, είναι άποψή μου ότι υπάρχει Θεός και πιστεύω ότι όσοι δεν πιστεύουν χάνουν μεγάλο κομμάτι βιωμάτων και ίσως δεν ήρθε η ώρα ακόμα να δουν κάποια πράγματα, και πολλά άλλα. Όμως καταλαβαίνω την ίδια στιγμή που τα γράφω αυτά, ότι δεν μπορώ να χαρακτηρίσω ανοησία ή ανωριμότητα ΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ, γιατί ταυτόχρονα χαρακτηρίζω και το μισό και παραπάνω φόρουμ, και ταυτόχρονα αδικώ τον καθένα ξεχωριστά, γιατί ο καθένας μας είναι διαφορετικός και δεν μπορώ να χαρακτηρίσω ένα τόσο μεγάλο κομμάτι κάποιου έτσι ελαφρά τη καρδία. Επειδή θα είναι σαν να μην τους σέβομαι στη μοναδικότητα και στην ολότητά τους. Ότι έχει φυσικά ο καθένας το δικαίωμα να το κάνει και ότι είναι η άποψή του, δεν το αμφισβητω. Παρ'όλ'αυτά...

----------


## ανεμος

> Ως εκεί φτάνει το φτωχό μου μυαλουδάκι. Μάλλον μου λείπει η "φώτιση". Τουλάχιστον όμως, μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω την καλοπροαίρετη κριτική από την επίθεση.
> Ευτυχώς, που δεν είμαι τόσο εύθικτη όσο κάποιοι άλλοι εδώ μέσα, γιατί μάλλον σαν προσβολή μου φαίνεται το παραπάνω.


αυτο δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις οτι η <<φωτιση>> που γραφεις ειρωνικα δεν εχει να κανει με το μυαλουδακι αλλα με την καρδια....ισως για αυτο γραφεις σκληρα,λεω εγω τωρα...οσο για την προσβολη ναι μπορεις να τοδεις και ετσι...................

----------


## Sofia

> Για μένα η διαφωνία είναι κάτι καλό, και δεν θα σχημάτιζα άσχημη γνώμη για κάποιον εξαιτίας της διάστασης απόψεων ανάμεσά μας. Απλά σε ένα τέτοιο θέμα είναι λογικό κάποιος που εκφράζει μια απόλυτη άποψη να ''προσβάλλει'' κάποιον άλλον. Για μένα, αυτοί που δεν πιστεύετε έχετε τους λόγους σας και τα επιχειρήματά σας, και κάθε δικαίωμα . Όμως, αν εκφράσω την άποψή μου για την αθεία, δε θα πρέπεινα λάβω υπόψη ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τους εκφράζει και είναι λογικό να προσβληθούν;
> ...


Στρειδι, συμφωνω σε οσα λες...Ομως για μενα υπάρχει και μια αλλη διασταση στο θεμα που προσπαθω (ματαια μαλλον) να υποστηριξω. Οτι δεν εχει σημασια αν εγω ειμαι πιστη ή άπιστη για να προσβληθω αναλογως. Σημασια να μην μπαινει σε εναν καταλογο με ενα σωρο γνωρισματα καποιος που δηλωνει ειτε πιστος ειτε απιστος. Σε τοσα και τοσα μηνυματα αυτο προσπαθω να πω...

Και οτι ο φανατισμος και η εμπαθεια δεν εχουν να κανουν με την πιστη στα θεια, αλλα με τα περιορισμενα και ασφαλη ορια που εχουμε μαθει για τους δικους λογους ο καθενας να κινουμαστε.

----------


## Sofia

> λου?
> τι κανεις??
> 
> κι εγω ομολογω ειχα καταληξει σε δυο κατηγοριες.. οι θυμωμενοι απο τη ζωη -Απιστοι
> και 
> οι φοβισμενοι απο τη ζωη-Πιστοι,
> ακομα το πιστευω ,αλλα οχι τοσο ασπρομαυρα..


εγω παλι Φωτεινη πιστευω οτι ο θυμος ειναι στενα συνδεδεμενος με τον φοβο. ειναι λοιπον λιγο δυσκολο να θυμωνεις με κατι χωρις να το φοβασαι...ειτε εχει να κανει με την ζωη ειτε με οτιδηποτε αλλο.

----------


## streidi

> Σημασια να μην μπαινει σε εναν καταλογο με ενα σωρο γνωρισματα καποιος που δηλωνει ειτε πιστος ειτε απιστος. Σε τοσα και τοσα μηνυματα αυτο προσπαθω να πω...


Νομίζω κανένας δεν διαφωνεί με αυτό. Θεωρητικά. Όταν όμως κάτι είναι πολύ θετικά ή πολύ αρνητικά φορτισμένο στο μυαλό κάποιου, τότε είναι δύσκολο να εκφραστεί μετριοπαθώς. Σίγουρα έχει να κάνει με τα όρια που λες, αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο θρεντ ειδικά, νομίζω όλοι είχαν (-με) στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μας να σεβαστούμε τα όρια των άλλων και καμία πρόθεση για υποτίμηση κανενός. Άλλο αν στην πορεία ''φούντωσε'' το θέμα. :-)

----------


## Sofia

πολλες φορες οι προθεσεις δεν αρκουν...επισης παραπανω- θεωρητικα παντα- εχουν αποδωθει χαρακτηρισμοι που συνεπαγονται της ιδιοτητας πιστος ή οχι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εγω παλι Φωτεινη πιστευω οτι ο θυμος ειναι στενα συνδεδεμενος με τον φοβο. ειναι λοιπον λιγο δυσκολο να θυμωνεις με κατι χωρις να το φοβασαι...ειτε εχει να κανει με την ζωη ειτε με οτιδηποτε αλλο.


συμφωνώ σοφία...απόλυτα.....

πς: καλως σας ξανα-βρηκα.. :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

> γιατι βρε κατερινακι, ειναι πιο ευκολο να ασχολουμαστε με το επιφανειακο παρα με το ουσιωδες....αρα πιο βολικο ο θεος = φανατισμος, βλακεια παρα οτιδηποτε αλλο





Κλασικά αυτές οι συζητήσεις γίνονται heated-up στο τέλος  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Δεν νομίζω να είπε κανείς θεός=φανατισμός (τουλάχιστον δεν το είδα). Αυτό που υποστήριξα και εγώ και κάποιοι άλλοι εδώ μέσα είναι ότι θρησκεία=φανατισμός. Με τα "σύμβολα της πίστης", "τους αντιπροσώπους του θεού", "τα θαύματα", "τους κανόνες", "τα τελετουργικά". 


Όλα αυτά είναι "θανατηφόρο mix" για φανατισμό και χειραγώγηση των μαζών, ίσως πάρα πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικό (όπως έχει δείξει επανειλημμένα η ιστορία) από κάθε ιδεολογία. Ποτέ κανένας βασιλιάς δεν θα κατάφερνε τόσο εύκολα να διχάσει ανατολή με δύση όσο έκανε η θρησκεία (χριστιανισμός vs. μουσουλμανισμός). Ίσως κάτι ανάλογο πήγε να κάνει και η πολιτική ιδεολογία με τον καπιταλισμό και τον κομμουνισμό αλλά τα αποτελέσματα αυτής της σύγκρουσης του 20ου αιώνα ήταν πταίσμα μπροστά στους εκατοντάδες ιερούς πολέμους και τα χιλιάδες (εκατομύρια μάλλον) θύματα που έχουν προκύψει ανα τους αιώνες. 

Γιατί η θρησκεία χτυπάει απλά σε "all to the right points" του ανθρωπίνου φόβου και της ελπίδας δημιουργώντας φοβερά ισχυρούς κανόνες, συμπεριφορικές στερεοτυπίες και καλούπια σκέψης, που στην κυριολεξία αναγκάζει ακόμα και τους πιο ανεξάρτητους που την ασπάστηκαν να γίνουν σκλάβοι των ιδεών και των "πρέπει" της εκάστοτε θρησκείας . Πάμε αυτή την στιγμή έξω τώρα να πιάσουμε 10 "χριστιανούς" (χριστιανούς-χριστιανούς όμως που πιστεύουνε η έστω που ακολουθούνε την "ελληνική ορθόδοξη παράδοση") να τους ρωτήσουμε αν δέχονται ότι ο μουσουλμανισμός είναι μια ανάλογη θρησκεία αγάπης με τον χριστιανισμό, αν ο θεός των μουσουλμάνων είναι ο ίδιος η αν έχει την ίδια αγάπη με τον χριστιανικό και αν δέχονται να γίνει ένα ωραίο τζαμί στην γειτονιά τους (για τους "Αδελφούς" τους μουσουλμάνους). Δεν έχω κάνει την έρευνα αλλά από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία νομίζω ότι δεν θα βρούμε πολλές "pro-muslim" γνώμες (απόψεις υπερ των μουσουλμάνων). 


Μπορεί ο καθένας στο προσωπικό επίπεδο να βρίσκει μεγάλο νόημα σε μια θρησκεία και να έχει την καλλιέργεια να διαχωρίσει το κοινωνικο-πολιτικό από το προσωπικό του πνευματικό επίπεδο. Όμως είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι, σε μεγάλη κλίμακα αυτό δεν γίνεται. Οι πιο πολλοί, δυστυχώς μην έχοντας το επίπεδο να δουν την θρησκεία σε “μεγάλο πνευματικό βάθος”, θα "αφομοιώσουν τυφλά" όλο το "πακέτο" με τους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικούς κανόνες, τα τελετουργικά, τις γητειές, τα θαύματα, τις προκαταλήψεις, τα πρέπει και το συγκεκριμένο κοινωνικο-πολιτικό-ιστορικό υπόστρωμα της θρησκείας που ασπάστηκαν. Από εκείνη την στιγμή αυτός (που ασπάστηκε αυτή την θρησκεία) θα είναι μέλος μιας μεγάλης κοινωνικής ομάδας και εχθρός μιας αντίπαλης κοινωνικής (θρησκευτικής) ομάδας. Αυτή είναι η κατάσταση της θρησκείας στο κοινωνικό επίπεδο και νομίζω ότι δημιουργεί πολύ πιο πολλά προβλήματα από τα οφέλη σε μεμονομένα ατομικά επίπεδα (π.χ. σε κάποιον "πραγματικό χριστιανό" και όχι αυτόν που νομίζει ότι αν πάρει την μεταλαβιά θα βρει την αδικοχαμένη του αδελφή στον παράδεισο-που δυστυχώς πιστεύω ότι είναι η πλειοψηφία). 


Τώρα η ύπαρξη και η φύση "θεού" (όχι απαραίτητα του χριστιανικού αλλά σαν κάποιο είδος ανώτερης οντότητας) είnαι ένα τρομερά ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα (-τα) που έχουν καταπιαστεί διάφοροι φιλόσοι, θεολόγοι, πνευματικοί, διδάσκαλοι ( πλέον και επιστήμονες) ανα τους αιώνες και αυτό πραγματικά είναι ένα πολύ βαθύ θέμα με πολλές προεκτάσεις για συζήτηση που είναι άσχετο με την οργανωμένη θρησκεία. Κανείς δεν μίλησε για την πίστη σε μια ανώτερη οντότητα ότι είναι κακό. Αν πρόσεξες ο ίδιος ο keep είπε ότι θα του άρεσε η ιδέα μιας "συλλογικής συνείδησης" (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Προσωπικά και εμένα θα μου άρεσε (σε όλους πιστεύω, αφού νοηματοδοτεί το χάος που βρεθήκαμε) κάτι τέτοιο αλλά αντικειμενικά δεν ξέρουμε. Τέτοιες ιδέες και πνευματικές πεποιθήσεις δεν είναι κακές-ίσως να είναι και ευεργετικές. Η πίστη στην οργανωμένη θρησκεία είναι κακό (στο κοινωνικό επίπεδο) και άχρηστο πλέον, απολίθωμα αρχαίων βαρβαρικών εποχών που η κοινωνία δεν θα μπορούσε να δομηθεί (εύκολα) με άλλο τρόπο πέραν της οργανωμένης θρησκείας (γνώμη μου). Και έχω το όνειρο ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει ατομικός πνευματισμός χωρίς υπακοή σε ένα οργανωμένο θρησκευτικό σύστημα. Και πραγματικά οργίζομαι όταν ακούω τους χριστιανούς να λένε ότι "θα πάω στην κόλαση επειδή άκουσα το λόγο του κυρίου και δεν τον ασπάστηκα-με τις προσευχές και τα τελετουργικά στο πρόσωπο του ιησού χριστού"- την στιγμή που εγώ μπορεί να πιστεύω σε μια δικιά μου "θεότητα" και να είμαι ένας πραγματικά καλός άνθρωπος.

----------


## alexandros3

Πάνω σ' αυτό που είπε η carrie σχετικά με την υποχρεωτική από το κράτος μισθοδοσία των ιερωμένων, την "κατήχηση" στο σχολείο (αν και δεν ξέρω αν πλέον τα πράγματα είναι όπως παλιά), αυτός είναι ο περιβόητος διαχωρισμός εκκλησίας - κράτους που στην Ελλάδα αν συγκριθεί με άλλες χώρες είναι ημιτελής. 
Για τους θιασώτες της "Ευρώπης" και πόσο πίσω είναι η Ελλάδα σ' αυτό... μάλλον είναι αρκετά άσχημα πληροφορημένοι : ) Υπάρχουν διάφορα μοντέλα και επίπεδα διαχωρισμού κράτους κι εκκλησίας. 
Π.χ. στην Ολλανδία ΔΕΝ μπορεί κάποιος να στεφτεί βασιλιάς εάν δεν είναι προτεστάντης. Τελείωσε. Λίγο άδικο για το σημαντικό ποσοστό της χώρας που είναι καθολικοί... Όπως και στην Ελλάδα ο πρόεδρος της δημοκρατίας πρέπει να είναι χριστιανός ορθόδοξος.

Υπάρχουν πολλά μοντέλα διαχωρισμού με πρωταθλητή σ' αυτό την Γαλλία, ΤΟ κοσμικό κράτος εξ'ορισμού και λόγω ιστορίας (απαγόρευση μαντηλιού στις μουσουλμάνες στα γαλλικά σχολεία, κανένα θρησκευτικό σημάδι (ούτε σταυρός αν θυμάμαι καλά) στις σχολικές αίθουσες κτλ . Στην Αγγλία π.χ. τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο λάσκα και γενικότερα στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ευρωπαϊκών κρατών είναι πιο χαλαρά από Γαλλία. Ο απόλυτος διαχωρισμός τύπου Γαλλίας έχει δημιουργήσει αρκετά προβλήματα, αλλά άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο αυτό. 
Περί φορολόγησης, στη Γερμανία κάνουν το εξής: στη φορολογική σου δήλωση έχεις κάτι νταμάκια με σειρά θρησκευμάτων. Τσεκάρεις αυτό που θες και αυτόματα αυξάνεται η φορολόγηση σου και τα έσοδα πάνε στο συγκεκριμένο θρησκευτικό denomination. Αν δεν θέλεις, δεν τσεκάρεις κανένα.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> εγω παλι Φωτεινη πιστευω οτι ο θυμος ειναι στενα συνδεδεμενος με τον φοβο. ειναι λοιπον λιγο δυσκολο να θυμωνεις με κατι χωρις να το φοβασαι...ειτε εχει να κανει με την ζωη ειτε με οτιδηποτε αλλο.


χεχεχεεχ
Ειπα Σοφια να μην το αναλυσω..
Οι δυο αυτες "κατηγοριες" δεν ειναι και τοσο ξενες μεταξυ τους..
Οι "απιστοι" συνηθως ειναι ανθρωποι κι αυτοι που μαλιστα εχουν πονεσει παραααα πολυ ,εχουν απογοητευτει απο τον "θεο" και εχουν βρει κατι αλλο να στηριχτουν ,κι αυτο ειναι το μυαλο τους..
Γι αυτο οταν εγω βλεπω ατομα "κιλλερς" οπως τους λεω,δηλ στυγνους ορθολογιστες η ψυχη μου νιωθει κατι παραπανω για αυτους..

Οι πιστοι ειτε εχουν "δει" ενα "θαυμα" ειτε απλως μενουν ανοιχτοι με την καρδια τους,κι αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι βλαμμενοι,οπως πιστευουν οι μη πιστοι..

----------


## Sofia

> Κανείς δεν μίλησε για την πίστη σε μια ανώτερη οντότητα ότι είναι κακό.


Πολυ κακως αναφερθηκες σε μενα. Καταρχην δεν περιμενα ποτε οτι θα εβλεπες κατι οπως το βλεπω εγω, και κατα δευτερον δεν θα μπω σε εναν διαλογο με καποιον - με σενα δλδ-που μοιραζει απαξιωτικους χαρακτηρισμους (βλεπε ανθρωποειδες) και να κανει φτηνο χιουμορακι σε βαρος αλλων, χωρις καμια συστολη. Οποτε, τα "σεντονια" σου αλλου, οχι σε μενα.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> συμφωνώ σοφία...απόλυτα.....
> 
> πς: καλως σας ξανα-βρηκα..


γεια σου κοριτσουδι..ελειπες?δεν μπαινω συχνα,αλλα γραψε πως περασες τι εμαθες και τι μας εφερες!! :Smile: ))

----------


## marian_m

> αυτο δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις οτι η <<φωτιση>> που γραφεις ειρωνικα δεν εχει να κανει με το μυαλουδακι αλλα με την καρδια....ισως για αυτο γραφεις σκληρα,λεω εγω τωρα...οσο για την προσβολη ναι μπορεις να τοδεις και ετσι...................


Βλέπεις, οι πιστοί είναι αυτοί που έχουν το προνόμιο να έχουν και καρδιά. Σε αντίθεση με εμάς τους άπιστους, τους σκληρούς ορθολογιστές, χωρίς αισθήματα.
Τέλος πάντων, πιστεύω ότι κάποιος μπορεί να είναι και καλός και κακός, και σκληρός και ευαίσθητος, και λογικός και συναισθηματικός, και βίαιος και τρυφερός, ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις. Το θεωρώ πολύ ανθρώπινο και γοητευτικό και το επιτρέπω στον εαυτό μου χωρίς ενοχές. Με τρομάζουν οι άνθρωποι που επιτρέπουν στον εαυτό τους και στους άλλους να είναι μόνο το ένα ή το άλλο.

----------


## keep_walking

> εγω παλι Φωτεινη πιστευω οτι ο θυμος ειναι στενα συνδεδεμενος με τον φοβο. ειναι λοιπον λιγο δυσκολο να θυμωνεις με κατι χωρις να το φοβασαι...ειτε εχει να κανει με την ζωη ειτε με οτιδηποτε αλλο.


Παντα πιστευα οτι ο θυμος ειναι το αντιθετο συναισθημα του φοβου , οπως το αντιλαμβανομαι εγω και συμφωνα και με ερευνες:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_emotions

*Basic emotion* *Basic opposite* 
Joy _Sadness_ 
Trust _Disgust_
Fear _Anger_ 
Surprise _Anticipation_ 
Sadness _Joy_ 
Disgust _Trust_ 
Anger _Fear_ 
Anticipation _Surprise_

----------


## ανεμος

> Δεν ειπα οτι εσυ εισαι φανατικος.
> Αυτο που ειπες για το Θεο του καθενος μου αρεσε. Ο καθενας εχει την δικια του γνωμη , κουβαλαει την δικια του θρησκεια στο κεφαλι. Ειπα επισης οτι ο καθενας πιστευει οτι εχει την "καλη θρησκεια" στο κεφαλι του. Γιατι εαν πιστευε οτι η δικια του θρησκεια που εχει δεν ειναι καλη δεν θα την ενστερνιζοταν κιολας.
> Τωρα εσυ κρινεις την εκκλησια σαν θεσμο , αλλοι κρινουν την θρησκεια σαν συνολο που εχει πολλους φανατικους...και που δεν εχουν και πολυ "σωας τας φρενας" βασει ας πουμε του "αγαπατε αλληλους". Εσυ εχεις δικιο , αλλα και οι αλλοι εχουν δικιο.
> Το να λεω εγω οτι η θρησκεια εχει πολλους "αστα να πανε" δεν σημαινει οτι κατηγορω προσωπικα εσενα. Ουτε πιστευω οτι οποιος ειναι αθεος ειναι συνειδητοποιημενος φυσικα...
> Αλλα δεν λεω κατι που δεν ξερεις.
> Το να δηλωνεις αθεος και να παραθετεις τους λογους που το κανεις αυτο πχ γιατι ενας καλος θεος να τιμωρει τους ανθρωπους με αιωνια κολαση? και να παραθετεις προβληματισμους , αν μη τι αλλο αναπαντητους δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι ενας αθεος υποτιμα εναν πιστο.
> Υποτιμα την θρησκεια ναι γιατι δεν την πιστευει , οποτε υποτιμα τα "πιστευω" των αλλων , οποτε παιρνει η μπαλλα ολους. Ειναι δυσκολο να γραψεις ενα κειμενο κατα της θρησκειας και να μην "υποτιμησεις" αυτους που πιστευουν. Αλλα εχουμε ελευθερια λογου ,ετσι δεν ειναι?
> Οπως και ανεξιθρησκεια.
> Και απο την αναποδη ενας αθεος , υποτιμαται απο τους πιστους γιατι ειναι trenty , σκοταδιστης , γεματος μισος , "επαναστατης" , μες την μοδα κλπ.
> ...


Αγαπητε Κηπ,ξερεις?Νομιζω οτι τουλαχιστον εγω δεν εχω αναφερθει στην θρησκεια δλδ να δηλωσω Χ.Ο Καθολικος,προτεσταντης,μου σουλμανος,σιχ,ινδουιστης η οτι αλλο υπάρχει,δεν μιλησα για καποιο ρευμα που εχει σαν σημαια το σταυρο η το μισοφεγγαρο η οποιοδηποτε αλλο συμβολο.Μιλησα απλα για Θεο,πιστη αγαπη και για την εκκλησια ως επισης του Θεου...........
Ουσιαστικα οταν μιλαω για Θεο δεν αναφερομαι απαραιτητα στον Χριστιανικο Θεο η υπερασπιζομαι αυτον ως ανωτερο απο τους Θεους αλλω θρησκειων....η θρησκεια εμενα προσωπικα δεν με αφορα με αφορα ομως η πιστη και σε αυτο και μονο αναφερθηκα.......η πιστη ως αρμα που εμενα προσωπικα με προαγει σαν ανθρωπο...........
Περυσι το καλοκαιρι βρεθηκα στον Ναο της Αφαιας στην Αιγινα οπου καποιος διαμαρτυροταν γιατι επρεπε να πληρωσει εισοδο και θυμηθηκα τους πιστους του ΔωδεκαΘεου οπου ουσιαστικα αξιωναν να μπορουν να εκτελουν τα θρησκευτικα τους καθηκοντα οπως οποιοι αλλοι πιστοι διαφορων θρησκειων.......θελω να πω οτι οποιοδηποτε ανθρωπος μπορει να πιστευει οπου θελει και να γινεται σεβαστος για αυτον τον λογο απο τους υπολοιπους χωρις χαρακτηρισμους και διαφορες κορωνες και κρισεις....μονο αυτο..........και φυσικα ειμαι υπερ του να κτιστει Τζαμι στην Αθηνα.................
Διαβαζοντας μερικα ποστ εδω θυμηθηκα την διανοηση της αριστερας οπου ουσιαστικα εξυψωνουν τους εαυτους τους ως μια ελιτ πολυ ανωτερων ανθρωπων και οπου αντιμετωπιζουν τους αλλους ως μαζα με αρκετη υπεροψια(αναρωτιεμαι τι υπάρχει πισω απο αυτην την υπεροψια?)....
Τελος θα συμφωνησω με το στρειδι και θα ανφερθω και εγω στο βιωματικο κομματι περι πιστης οπου αλλωστε ειναι το ζουμι για μενα ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλα κουβεντες..........

----------


## ανεμος

> Παντα πιστευα οτι ο θυμος ειναι το αντιθετο συναισθημα του φοβου , οπως το αντιλαμβανομαι εγω και συμφωνα και με ερευνες:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_emotions
> 
> *Basic emotion* *Basic opposite* 
> Joy _Sadness_ 
> Trust _Disgust_
> Fear _Anger_ 
> Surprise _Anticipation_ 
> ...


και εγω σαν ψυχοθεραπευομενος το ιδιο εχω καταλαβει με την Σοφια,εκτος αν εννοεις Κηπ οτι ο θυμος λειτουργει σαν αντισταθμιστικο συναισθημα απεναντι στον φοβο.Ετσι,το καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες.....οσο για τις ερευνες προσωπικα δεν τις διαβασα εγω προτιμω το εργαστηρι του εαυτου μου..........................

----------


## carrie

> Τώρα η ύπαρξη και η φύση "θεού" (όχι απαραίτητα του χριστιανικού αλλά σαν κάποιο είδος ανώτερης οντότητας) είnαι ένα τρομερά ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα (-τα) που έχουν καταπιαστεί διάφοροι φιλόσοι, θεολόγοι, πνευματικοί, διδάσκαλοι ( πλέον και επιστήμονες) ανα τους αιώνες και αυτό πραγματικά είναι ένα πολύ βαθύ θέμα με πολλές προεκτάσεις για συζήτηση που είναι άσχετο με την οργανωμένη θρησκεία.


Κι αν ακόμα δεν υπήρχε Θεός, θα έπρεπε να τον εφεύρουμε.
Βολταίρος

Αυτό ακριβώς κάναμε. 
Ντιντερό (απαντώντας στον Βολταίρο)  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Βλέπεις, οι πιστοί είναι αυτοί που έχουν το προνόμιο να έχουν και καρδιά. Σε αντίθεση με εμάς τους άπιστους, τους σκληρούς ορθολογιστές, χωρίς αισθήματα.
> Τέλος πάντων, πιστεύω ότι κάποιος μπορεί να είναι και καλός και κακός, και σκληρός και ευαίσθητος, και λογικός και συναισθηματικός, και βίαιος και τρυφερός, ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις. Το θεωρώ πολύ ανθρώπινο και γοητευτικό και το επιτρέπω στον εαυτό μου χωρίς ενοχές. Με τρομάζουν οι άνθρωποι που επιτρέπουν στον εαυτό τους και στους άλλους να είναι μόνο το ένα ή το άλλο.


Πρεπει ακομα μια φορα να διαχωριζουμε την θρησκευτικοτητα και την πνευματικοτητα των ανθρωπων, οπως εκανε ο ανεμος παρακατω. Δλδ αμα δεν ανηκω σε μια θρησκεια, αλλα πιστευω στην υπαρξη ενος ανωτερου οντος, πιστη δεν ειναι αυτη? Τωρα αν εσυ δεν εισαι ουτε religious ουτε spiritual ok, αλλα καπου πριν ειπες οτι δεν δηλωνεις αθεη, αλλα αθρησκη, οποτε πρεπει να τα τονιζουμε αυτα!




> Αγαπητε Κηπ,ξερεις?Νομιζω οτι τουλαχιστον εγω δεν εχω αναφερθει στην θρησκεια δλδ να δηλωσω Χ.Ο Καθολικος,προτεσταντης,μου σουλμανος,σιχ,ινδουιστης η οτι αλλο υπάρχει,δεν μιλησα για καποιο ρευμα που εχει σαν σημαια το σταυρο η το μισοφεγγαρο η οποιοδηποτε αλλο συμβολο.Μιλησα απλα για Θεο,πιστη αγαπη και για την εκκλησια ως επισης του Θεου...........
> Ουσιαστικα οταν μιλαω για Θεο δεν αναφερομαι απαραιτητα στον Χριστιανικο Θεο η υπερασπιζομαι αυτον ως ανωτερο απο τους Θεους αλλω θρησκειων....η θρησκεια εμενα προσωπικα δεν με αφορα με αφορα ομως η πιστη και σε αυτο και μονο αναφερθηκα.......η πιστη ως αρμα που εμενα προσωπικα με προαγει σαν ανθρωπο...........
> Περυσι το καλοκαιρι βρεθηκα στον Ναο της Αφαιας στην Αιγινα οπου καποιος διαμαρτυροταν γιατι επρεπε να πληρωσει εισοδο και θυμηθηκα τους πιστους του ΔωδεκαΘεου οπου ουσιαστικα αξιωναν να μπορουν να εκτελουν τα θρησκευτικα τους καθηκοντα οπως οποιοι αλλοι πιστοι διαφορων θρησκειων.......θελω να πω οτι οποιοδηποτε ανθρωπος μπορει να πιστευει οπου θελει και να γινεται σεβαστος για αυτον τον λογο απο τους υπολοιπους χωρις χαρακτηρισμους και διαφορες κορωνες και κρισεις....μονο αυτο..........και φυσικα ειμαι υπερ του να κτιστει Τζαμι στην Αθηνα.................
> Διαβαζοντας μερικα ποστ εδω θυμηθηκα την διανοηση της αριστερας οπου ουσιαστικα εξυψωνουν τους εαυτους τους ως μια ελιτ πολυ ανωτερων ανθρωπων και οπου αντιμετωπιζουν τους αλλους ως μαζα με αρκετη υπεροψια(αναρωτιεμαι τι υπάρχει πισω απο αυτην την υπεροψια?)....
> Τελος θα συμφωνησω με το στρειδι και θα ανφερθω και εγω στο βιωματικο κομματι περι πιστης οπου αλλωστε ειναι το ζουμι για μενα ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλα κουβεντες..........


Αρα δεν εισαι Χριστιανος, δεν εισαι θρσηκος, εισαι και εσυ spiritual?

----------


## ανεμος

Οχι ειμαι Χριστιανος απλως δεν στεκομαι μονο εκει.........π.χ η φιλοσοφια του Ζεν εχει πολλα κοινα με αυτα που διδαξε ο Χριστος και δεν ειναι τυχαιο αυτο,εκανα επισης μια προσπαθεια να διαβασω το Κορανι.......οσο για το θρησκος οχι δεν ειμαι..........τωρα η πνευματικοτητα οπως πολυ σωστα εγραψες εχει διαφορα με την θρησκευτικοτητα το πιστευω απολυτα αλλωστε αυτη ειναι και η διαφωνια μου με τα υπολοιπα μελη........................

----------


## carrie

Εισαι θρησκος αφου εχεις θρησκεια, εισαι Χριστιανος! Οταν λεω θρησκος δεν εννοω θρησκοληπτος η φανατικος! Εισαι δλδ religious! 


Εγω εχω βρει πραγματα που μου αρεσουν και στη διδασκαλια του Χριστου, και του Βουδα, και του Κομφουκιου, και των σαμανων των ινδιανων, και μου αρεσει πολυ η ελληνικη μυθολογια! οποτε τι με κανει αυτο? Δεν ειμαι Χριστιανοβουδιστοπαγανιστ οδωδεκαθειστρια! Γιαυτο λεω spiritual. Xριστιανη μονο να πω οτι ειμαι δε γινεται, γιατι ουτε νηστευω, κοινωναω, εξομολογουμαι, ουτε ταυτιζομαι με ολα οσα γραφονται στα ιερα βιβλια. Οποτε αντι να λεω οτι ειμαι και να υποκρινομαι την καλη Χριστιανη, απο φοβο για θεια τιμωρια (γιατι νομιζω οτι χειροτερο ειναι να υποκρινεσαι κατι που δεν εισαι) και για ποσους αλλους λογους, προτιμω να ειμαι ειλικρινης μπερδεμενη, εχοντας τη δικη μου αποψη για καποια ανωτερη δυναμη, παιρνωντας οτι μου αρεσει απο καθε θρησκεια, ιδεολογια, φιλοσοφια.

----------


## ανεμος

> Εισαι θρησκος αφου εχεις θρησκεια, εισαι Χριστιανος! Οταν λεω θρησκος δεν εννοω θρησκοληπτος η φανατικος! Εισαι δλδ religious! 
> 
> 
> Εγω εχω βρει πραγματα που μου αρεσουν και στη διδασκαλια του Χριστου, και του Βουδα, και του Κομφουκιου, και των σαμανων των ινδιανων, και μου αρεσει πολυ η ελληνικη μυθολογια! οποτε τι με κανει αυτο? Δεν ειμαι Χριστιανοβουδιστοπαγανιστ οδωδεκαθειστρια! Γιαυτο λεω spiritual. Xριστιανη μονο να πω οτι ειμαι δε γινεται, γιατι ουτε νηστευω, κοινωναω, εξομολογουμαι, ουτε ταυτιζομαι με ολα οσα γραφονται στα ιερα βιβλια. Οποτε αντι να λεω οτι ειμαι και να υποκρινομαι την καλη Χριστιανη, απο φοβο και για χιλιους δυο λογους, προτιμω να ειμαι ειλικρινης μπερδεμενη, εχοντας τη δικη μου αποχη για καποιο ανωτερη δυναμη, παιρνωντας οτι μουα ρεσει απο καθε θρησκεια, ιδεολογια, φιλοσοφια.


Οχι δεν ειμαι θρησκος δεν τηρω την θρησκευτικοτητα στο τυπικο κομματι της πιστευω χωρις φοβο σε Εκεινον και μπορω να αισθανομαι οτι υπάρχει μεσα μου η εξω μου χωρις να γινομαι απαραιτητα κομματι της συγκεκριμενης Θρησκειας δλδ να εκτελω τα θρησκευτικα μου καθηκοντα οπως οριζει η εκκλησια.....ειναι σαφες τωρα? γιατι μπερδευτηκα με αυτο που διαβασα παραπανω....κοινως πιστευω με τον τροπο μου που απορρει απο μεσα μου χωρις πλαισια.........
Επισης δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει να ταμπελωθω η ετσι η αλλιως?

----------


## carrie

εσυ ειπες οτι εισαι χριστιανος, δε σε ταμπελωσε κανενας αλλος. Ο χριστιανισμος ειναι θρησκεια. Τωρα αν θες να πουμε οτι εισαι χριστιανος, αλλα οχι με τη θρησκευτικη εννοια του ορου, απλα πιστευεις στα διδαγματα του Χριστου και χαρακτηριζεις εαυτον χριστιανο οπως οι θρησκευομενοι, κι αυτο δεκτο ειναι. Ολα γινονται σε αυτη τη ζωη. Εισαι χριστιανος σκετο ή καθολικος, ορθοδοξος κτλ?

----------


## carrie

με την ιδια εννοια τοτε κι εγω ειμαι χριστιανη, βουδιστρια και παγανιστρια! Δε χωρανε ολα να τα δηλωσω στην ταυτοτητα, θα με παρουν με τις πετρες!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## keep_walking

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *keep_walking*  
> Δεν ειπα οτι εσυ εισαι φανατικος.
> Αυτο που ειπες για το Θεο του καθενος μου αρεσε. Ο καθενας εχει την δικια του γνωμη , κουβαλαει την δικια του θρησκεια στο κεφαλι. Ειπα επισης οτι ο καθενας πιστευει οτι εχει την "καλη θρησκεια" στο κεφαλι του. Γιατι εαν πιστευε οτι η δικια του θρησκεια που εχει δεν ειναι καλη δεν θα την ενστερνιζοταν κιολας.
> Τωρα εσυ κρινεις την εκκλησια σαν θεσμο , αλλοι κρινουν την θρησκεια σαν συνολο που εχει πολλους φανατικους...και που δεν εχουν και πολυ "σωας τας φρενας" βασει ας πουμε του "αγαπατε αλληλους". Εσυ εχεις δικιο , αλλα και οι αλλοι εχουν δικιο.
> Το να λεω εγω οτι η θρησκεια εχει πολλους "αστα να πανε" δεν σημαινει οτι κατηγορω προσωπικα εσενα. Ουτε πιστευω οτι οποιος ειναι αθεος ειναι συνειδητοποιημενος φυσικα...
> Αλλα δεν λεω κατι που δεν ξερεις.
> Το να δηλωνεις αθεος και να παραθετεις τους λογους που το κανεις αυτο πχ γιατι ενας καλος θεος να τιμωρει τους ανθρωπους με αιωνια κολαση? και να παραθετεις προβληματισμους , αν μη τι αλλο αναπαντητους δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι ενας αθεος υποτιμα εναν πιστο.
> Υποτιμα την θρησκεια ναι γιατι δεν την πιστευει , οποτε υποτιμα τα "πιστευω" των αλλων , οποτε παιρνει η μπαλλα ολους. Ειναι δυσκολο να γραψεις ενα κειμενο κατα της θρησκειας και να μην "υποτιμησεις" αυτους που πιστευουν. Αλλα εχουμε ελευθερια λογου ,ετσι δεν ειναι?
> Οπως και ανεξιθρησκεια.
> ...



Δεν καταλαβα γρυ...διαφωνεις αλλα δεν αναφερεσαι καν στα γραφομενα μου...εκτος και αν δεν διαφωνεις και απλως παραθετεις :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

> η θρησκεια εμενα προσωπικα δεν με αφορα με αφορα ομως η πιστη και σε αυτο και μονο αναφερθηκα..


Οσο για την πιστη μπορει να ειναι συνηφασμενη με τη θρησκεια αλλα χωρις αυτην...γιοκ δεν υπαρχει τιποτα. Πιστευω καταρχην οτι παρατηρω , πιστευω οτι μιλαω με συνανθρωπους ή μπορει καλλιστα να πιστευα οτι μιλαω με εξωγηινους ή ουτοκαθεξης.
Σε καθε μικρη καθημερινη ενεργεια υπαρχει η πιστη σε κατι...

----------


## PETRAN

> Πολυ κακως αναφερθηκες σε μενα. Καταρχην δεν περιμενα ποτε οτι θα εβλεπες κατι οπως το βλεπω εγω, και κατα δευτερον δεν θα μπω σε εναν διαλογο με καποιον - με σενα δλδ-που μοιραζει απαξιωτικους χαρακτηρισμους (βλεπε ανθρωποειδες) και να κανει φτηνο χιουμορακι σε βαρος αλλων, χωρις καμια συστολη. Οποτε, τα "σεντονια" σου αλλου, οχι σε μενα.




? ? ?


Κατάλαβε κανείς κάτι? Μου επιτέθηκε στο προσωπικό επίπεδο χωρίς λόγο η είναι η ιδέα μου?

----------


## keep_walking

> Ενδιαφέρον θρεντ/συζήτηση βγήκε από τον πόνο της λούσι (λουσιφερ βάστα γερά!  )
> 
> 
> Ωστόσο (προσωπικά ) και πάλι δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτή η χριστιανική αντίληψη του θεού περι "πατρότητας", "προβάτων", "αμαρτίας", “διαβόλου” κλπ. κλπ. δεν βρίσκω κανένα βαθύτερο πνευματικό βάθος σε αυτή πέρα από την προβολή του αρχαίου εβραικού τρόπου ζωής και παραδόσεων σε ένα (άκρως χειριστικό) και πατριαρχικό θρησκευτικό σύστημα αξιών (που έχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον μόνο από αρχαιολογικής/ανθρωπολογικής άποψης αφού δίνει στοιχεία για το πως ήταν ο τρόπος ζωής και η κοινωνική οργάνωση κάποιων συγκεκριμένων αρχαίων πολιτισμών)
> 
> Δηλαδή αν εγώ ήμουν πατέρας και τα παιδιά μου δεν με αγαπούσαν τότε για τιμωρία θα τα έκλεινα για μια αιωνιότητα στο κελάρι με φωτιές να τα βασανίζουν? Αν είναι έτσι (έτσι λέει η εκκλησία και οι γραφές όχι εγώ) τότε εγώ είμαι πολύ πιο "ηθικός" από τον θεό γιατί δεν θα έκανα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο! 
> 
> 
> Αυτός ο "δυισμός" περι καλού-κακού είναι πέρα για πέρα ανθρωποκεντρικός με τα ανθρώπινα συναισθήματα να έχουν προβληθεί σε μια "υπερφυσική πατρότητα" (και ναι ιστορικά προέρχεται από τον τρόπο ζωής των αρχαίων πολιτισμών της μέσης ανατολής όπως τον “δυισμό” των περσών). Δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος θεός (και αντιθέτως ένας κακός θεός) "που αγαπάει" ,"τιμωρεί" και γενικότερα παρουσιάζει τόσο χοντροκομμένα ζωώδη συμπεριφορικά χαρακτηριστικά των ανωτερων θηλαστικών (!) Τέτοια συναισθήματα και ηθικές αρχές είναι στενά συνδεδεμένες με το οικοσύστημα και την κοινωνική οργάνωση των θηλαστικών και ακόμα πιο πολύ του homo sapiens. "Δενόμαστε" και αγαπάμε, βοηθάμε, φοβόμαστε, σιχαινόμαστε, λυπόμαστε, ντρεπόμαστε, ενοχοποιούμε, τιμωρούμε και συγχωρούμε γιατί όλα αυτά εξηπηρετούν την επιβίωση μας (και του συγγενή/φίλου). Τα συναισθήματα εξελίχθηκαν σαν “γρήγοροι” τρόποι δράσης/απόφασης σε μια ολοένα και πολυπλοκότερη φυλετική οργάνωση (και από τότε που εξελιχθήκαμε περισσότερο τα χρησιμοποιούμε και για “recreational reasons” όπως με την μουσική η με μια δραματική η τρομακτική ταινία :P) 
> ...


Αυτο ειναι το νημα που ειχες κανει...το ξαναδιαβαζω και βλεπω τα συνηθισμενα...γιατι δεν πιστευεις και ποιες ειναι οι αντιρησεις σου πανω στο οικοδομημα της θρησκειας...τεσπα δεν ξερω γιατι ξεσηκωσε θυελλα αντιδρασεων.
Και ουσιαστικα κανεις δεν κοντραρε τα ιδια τα επιχειρηματα...να απαντησει δηλαδη επι της ουσιας. Θα πει κανεις δεν υπαρχουν απαντησεις ειτε πιστευεις ειτε δεν πιστευεις αλλα απο που και ως που δεν μπορει να πει καποιος γιατι δεν πιστευει?

Οσον αφορα το μηνυμα της σοφιας...δεν μπορω να ξερω μπορει να εχετε προηγουμενα απο αλλου και δεν ανακατευομαι :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

> Μπορεί στο ατομικό επίπεδο να βοηθάει κάποιον άνθρωπο που δεν είχε ιδιαίτερη μόρφωση η καλλιέργεια,


Α νατο το εντοπισα :Smile: 

Αλλα εσυ αναφερεσαι κατα της οργανωμενης θρησκειας...μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει εμφανιστει κανεις που να την προασπιζεται...

----------


## Sofia

> Παντα πιστευα οτι ο θυμος ειναι το αντιθετο συναισθημα του φοβου , οπως το αντιλαμβανομαι εγω και συμφωνα και με ερευνες:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_emotions
> 
> *Basic emotion* *Basic opposite* 
> Joy _Sadness_ 
> Trust _Disgust_
> Fear _Anger_ 
> Surprise _Anticipation_ 
> ...


Keep,

σ ευχαριστω που μπηκες στον κοπο να παραθεσεις ολα αυτα τα links, μονο που εγω προσωπικα δεν θα ασχοληθω μ αυτα. Οχι για κανεναν αλλο λογο, απλα γιατι τοσα χρονια προσπαθω να εμπιστευτω το συναισθημα μου και να ερθω σε επαφη μ αυτο. Οποτε εχω να σου πω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια ατομικη, αλλα και στην ομαδα μου πώς εχω νιωσει οταν θυμωνω να κρυβεται απο πισω καλα ο φοβος μου. Και σε αυτο το πολυ προσωπικο μου συναισθημα οι ερευνες δεν μου λενε κατι. Θα μπορουσε να τις διαβασει αν ηθελε καποιος ειδικος. Δεν ειναι η δουλεια μου. Η δουλεια μου ειναι να μαθαινω εμενα οσο αντεχω κ μπορω.

----------


## Sofia

> με την ιδια εννοια τοτε κι εγω ειμαι χριστιανη, βουδιστρια και παγανιστρια! Δε χωρανε ολα να τα δηλωσω στην ταυτοτητα, θα με παρουν με τις πετρες!


βρε carrie, ποιος θα σε παρει με τις πετρες? και αν καταλαβαινω καλα (μπορει και οχι, δεν εχω παρακολουθησει την εξελιξη του διαλογου) το θεμα μας ειναι τί θα δηλωσουμε στην ταυτοτητα, στην υπευθυνη δηλωση του Ν 125/34 ή τι πιστευουμε μεσα μας? νομιζω οτι η πιστη ειναι κατι εξαιρετικα προσωπικο ετσι κ αλλιως που δεν χωραει σε δηλωσεις και εξηγησεις των εξηγησεων ω εξηγησεις και αποδειξεις...

----------


## keep_walking

> Keep,
> 
> σ ευχαριστω που μπηκες στον κοπο να παραθεσεις ολα αυτα τα links, μονο που εγω προσωπικα δεν θα ασχοληθω μ αυτα. Οχι για κανεναν αλλο λογο, απλα γιατι τοσα χρονια προσπαθω να εμπιστευτω το συναισθημα μου και να ερθω σε επαφη μ αυτο. Οποτε εχω να σου πω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια ατομικη, αλλα και στην ομαδα μου πώς εχω νιωσει οταν θυμωνω να κρυβεται απο πισω καλα ο φοβος μου. Και σε αυτο το πολυ προσωπικο μου συναισθημα οι ερευνες δεν μου λενε κατι. Θα μπορουσε να τις διαβασει αν ηθελε καποιος ειδικος. Δεν ειναι η δουλεια μου. Η δουλεια μου ειναι να μαθαινω εμενα οσο αντεχω κ μπορω.


Κατι που πρεπει να μαθεις...ειναι να παραδεχεσαι το λαθος. Οχι συγκεκριμενα για αυτο το θεμα , εαν εσυ οταν θυμωνεις φοβασαι δεν θα πω εγω οχι , αλλα για αλλα θεματα.

----------


## PETRAN

> Α νατο το εντοπισα





Ναι, που είναι το κακό? Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα να προκληθεί φανατισμός λόγω θρησκείας γιατί πάντα θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που λόγο των συνθηκών δεν θα έχουν αναπτύξει τις δεξιότητες τους σαν άλλους. Αυτοί θα είναι πιο ευάλωτοι στον φανατισμό που μπορεί να προκληθεί από την οργανωμένη θρησκεία, αυτό εννοώ. Δες σε κάποιες χώρες της μέσης ανατολής πόσο αυξάνεται η πιθανότητα φανατισμού και ταλιμπανισμού λόγω του χαμηλού επιπέδου κάποιων κρατών. Κατ εμέ η θρησκεία έγινε κάποτε "εταιρεία" για να στρατολογεί και να ελέγχει αυτούς που πάντα είναι στα χαληλότερα στρώματα. Οι σταυροφορίες ήταν γεμάτο γεωργούς και χωρικούς που επειδή οι άνθρωποι δεν είχαν το επίπεδο, αμέσως "υπνωτίστηκαν" από τον καθολικισμό και το παραμύθι του πάπα και φύγαν για ιερούς πολέμους στα τυφλά. 


Αυτό δεν αναιρεί όπως είπα την πίστη σε ένα "βαθύτερο" επίπεδο και πολλοί χριστιανοί και μουσουλμάνοι να καταλαβαίνουν την ουσία και όχι τους κανόνες και την επιφάνεια. Όμως η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην πλειοψηφία και στο κοινωνικό επίπεδο η οργανωμένη θρησκεία (και ΟΧΙ η πνευματικότητα) περισσότερο κακό έχει κάνει παρά καλό-αυτό έχει δείξει η ιστορία μέχρι τώρα. 


Τώρα η προσωπική της επίθεση ήταν αδικαιολόγητη. Μπορεί να έχεις προηγούμενα με τον καθένα δεν πάει να πει ότι θα βρεις έτσι ένα άσχετο ποστ του και θα του τα ψάλλεις. Υπάρχουν και τα u2u γι αυτό :P. Ας μείνουμε στο θέμα ανεξαρτήτως από προσδιορισμούς και παλιές προσωπικές κόντρες.

----------


## Sofia

> ? ? ?
> 
> 
> Κατάλαβε κανείς κάτι? Μου επιτέθηκε στο προσωπικό επίπεδο χωρίς λόγο η είναι η ιδέα μου?


το θεμα μας ειναι τί καταλαβαν οι αλλοι? φυσικα και σου επιτεθηκα σε προσωπικο επιπεδο! εσενα δλδ τί σου φανηκε? κατι άλλο? 
φυσικα και καταλαβες και αν δεν καταλαβες, σου απαντω σε προσωπικη σου επιθεση σε μενα με τους χαρακτηρισμους που προανεφερα και αλλες γελοιοτητες. Εκτος αν κανεις οτι δεν θυμασαι. γι αυτο κ δεν θελω κανενα διαλογο μαζι σου. απο τοτε. οποτε μην αναφερεσαι σε μενα.

----------


## keep_walking

> γιατι βρε κατερινακι, ειναι πιο ευκολο να ασχολουμαστε με το επιφανειακο παρα με το ουσιωδες....αρα πιο βολικο ο θεος = φανατισμος, βλακεια παρα οτιδηποτε αλλο





> βρε carrie, ποιος θα σε παρει με τις πετρες? και αν καταλαβαινω καλα (μπορει και οχι, δεν εχω παρακολουθησει την εξελιξη του διαλογου) το θεμα μας ειναι τί θα δηλωσουμε στην ταυτοτητα, στην υπευθυνη δηλωση του Ν 125/34 ή τι πιστευουμε μεσα μας? νομιζω οτι η πιστη ειναι κατι εξαιρετικα προσωπικο ετσι κ αλλιως που δεν χωραει σε δηλωσεις και εξηγησεις των εξηγησεων ω εξηγησεις και αποδειξεις...





> Αυτο που ειπες για το Θεο του καθενος μου αρεσε. Ο καθενας εχει την δικια του γνωμη , κουβαλαει την δικια του θρησκεια στο κεφαλι. Ειπα επισης οτι ο καθενας πιστευει οτι εχει την "καλη θρησκεια" στο κεφαλι του. Γιατι εαν πιστευε οτι η δικια του θρησκεια που εχει δεν ειναι καλη δεν θα την ενστερνιζοταν κιολας.


Υποψιν ηταν το επιφανειακο μηνυμα περι θεος=φανατισμος....

----------


## PETRAN

> το θεμα μας ειναι τί καταλαβαν οι αλλοι? φυσικα και σου επιτεθηκα σε προσωπικο επιπεδο! εσενα δλδ τί σου φανηκε? κατι άλλο? 
> φυσικα και καταλαβες και αν δεν καταλαβες, σου απαντω σε προσωπικη σου επιθεση σε μενα με τους χαρακτηρισμους που προανεφερα και αλλες γελοιοτητες. Εκτος αν κανεις οτι δεν θυμασαι. γι αυτο κ δεν θελω κανενα διαλογο μαζι σου. απο τοτε. οποτε μην αναφερεσαι σε μενα.




Αν τυφλώνεσαι τόσο πολύ από τα παλιά προσωπική σου μίση και κομπλεξ και μετά από τόσο καιρό δεν μπορείς να συζητήσεις ουδέτερα ένα θέμα με έναν ποστερ τότε σε λυπάμαι. 



π.s. Ο Ιησούς είπε να συγχωρείς τον εχθρό σου. (Δεν ξέρω αν είσαι χριστιανή η όχι αλλά είναι και επίκαιρο με το θρεντ!)

----------


## keep_walking

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *Φωτεινη!*  
> λου?
> τι κανεις??
> 
> κι εγω ομολογω ειχα καταληξει σε δυο κατηγοριες.. οι θυμωμενοι απο τη ζωη -Απιστοι
>  και 
> οι φοβισμενοι απο τη ζωη-Πιστοι,
> ακομα το πιστευω ,αλλα οχι τοσο ασπρομαυρα..
> 
> ...


Και για να επανερθω στο ασημαντο θεμα περι θυμου...νομιζω οτι αναφερεσαι στους αλλους βασει των προσωπικων σου εμπειριων...πραγμα που κανουμε ολοι.
Εγω σου εδειξα ομως οτι τουλαχιστον στατιστικα ή δεν ξερω τι δεν ισχυει για τους αλλους και δεν αναφερομαι για σενα αποκλειστικα.

----------


## carrie

> βρε carrie, ποιος θα σε παρει με τις πετρες? και αν καταλαβαινω καλα (μπορει και οχι, δεν εχω παρακολουθησει την εξελιξη του διαλογου) το θεμα μας ειναι τί θα δηλωσουμε στην ταυτοτητα, στην υπευθυνη δηλωση του Ν 125/34 ή τι πιστευουμε μεσα μας? νομιζω οτι η πιστη ειναι κατι εξαιρετικα προσωπικο ετσι κ αλλιως που δεν χωραει σε δηλωσεις και εξηγησεις των εξηγησεων ω εξηγησεις και αποδειξεις...


χαριτολογωντας το ειπα. μπορει να πιστευω 10 πραγματα απο διαφορετικες θρησκειες και ιδεολογιες, χωρις να συμφωνω 100% με αυτες, και αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι δε θα χαρακτηριστω βουδιστρια επειδη απλα πιστευω στις 3 αρχες του βουδισμου, και χριστιανη επειδη πιστευω στο μη κρινεις ινα μη κριθεις! Αυτα!

----------


## ανεμος

> Δεν καταλαβα γρυ...διαφωνεις αλλα δεν αναφερεσαι καν στα γραφομενα μου...εκτος και αν δεν διαφωνεις και απλως παραθετεις


Αγαπητε Κηπ,καταλαβα οτι σταθηκες στην θρησκεια και εγω στην πιστη σε Θεο για αυτο και προσπαθησα να το κανω καθαρο πως ειναι για μενα.Δηλαδη το οτι πιστευω σε εναν Θεο(δεν εχει σημασια το ονομα)δεν σημαινει οτι ακολουθω καποια θρησκεια δλδ στο τυπικο κομματι ουτε και αφηνω αυτη να με χαρακτηρισει καπως.......
νομιζω οτι κανω διαλογο μαζι σου...δεν ξερω εσυ τι εισπρατεις?

----------


## keep_walking

> Αγαπητε Κηπ,καταλαβα οτι σταθηκες στην θρησκεια και εγω στην πιστη σε Θεο για αυτο και προσπαθησα να το κανω καθαρο πως ειναι για μενα.Δηλαδη το οτι πιστευω σε εναν Θεο(δεν εχει σημασια το ονομα)δεν σημαινει οτι ακολουθω καποια θρησκεια δλδ στο τυπικο κομματι ουτε και αφηνω αυτη να με χαρακτηρισει καπως.......
> νομιζω οτι κανω διαλογο μαζι σου...δεν ξερω εσυ τι εισπρατεις?


Ολα καλα :Smile: 
Δεν τσακωνομαστε :Smile:

----------


## ανεμος

> Σε καθε μικρη καθημερινη ενεργεια υπαρχει η πιστη σε κατι...


ευχαριστω για αυτο που εγραψες σ αυτο ακριβως αναφερομαι και εγω........για την μικρη καθημερινη ενεργεια και την πιστη σε κατι...στον εαυτο μου στον Θεο δεν ξερω σ ολα αυτα παντα και παντου,,,εκει αναφερομαι,τωρα η Καρυ θα πει οτι ειμαι spiritual μπορει, δεν με αφορα, αυτο που με ενδιαφερει παντως ειναι να μην ταμπελοποιηθω να μην βαλω τον εαυτο μου σε καλουπι ουτε σε πλαισιο,για αυτο και εγραψα οτι η πιστη ειναι κατι πολυ προσωπικο και ιδιαιτερο για τον καθενα μας ξεχωριστα................
εγω λοιπον σαν πιστος δεν ξερω αν θα πρεπει η οχι να προβαλω επιχειρηματα απεναντι σε καποιον που δηλωνει αθεος και δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να τον πεισω αφου δεν μπορω και δεν ειναι δικια μου δουλεια...πως μπορω εγω να παραθεσω κατι το οποιο αισθανομαι σαν επιχειρημα απεναντι σε κατι αλλο που αισθανεται καποιος αλλος για το ιδιο θεμα και να θελω να τον πεισω οτι ειναι ετσι?
Για αυτο και διαφωνησα εξαρχης με τους χαρακτηρισμους περι ηλιθιων και πανιηλιθιων γιατι ουσιαστικα κρινουμε βαθυτερα συναισθηματα ανθρωπων και δεν εχει να κανει με καμια διανοηση και εκλογικευση......συμφωνεις?

----------


## ανεμος

> Ολα καλα
> Δεν τσακωνομαστε


χαιρομαι ναι ολα καλα......

----------


## Sofia

> Κατι που πρεπει να μαθεις...ειναι να παραδεχεσαι το λαθος. Οχι συγκεκριμενα για αυτο το θεμα , εαν εσυ οταν θυμωνεις φοβασαι δεν θα πω εγω οχι , αλλα για αλλα θεματα.


θες να μου το πεις πιο ξεκαθαρα keep?σε ποια θεματα αναφερεσαι?

----------


## Sofia

> Αν τυφλώνεσαι τόσο πολύ από τα παλιά προσωπική σου μίση και κομπλεξ και μετά από τόσο καιρό δεν μπορείς να συζητήσεις ουδέτερα ένα θέμα με έναν ποστερ τότε σε λυπάμαι. 
> 
> 
> 
> π.s. Ο Ιησούς είπε να συγχωρείς τον εχθρό σου. (Δεν ξέρω αν είσαι χριστιανή η όχι αλλά είναι και επίκαιρο με το θρεντ!)


δεν θεωρω οτι εχω εχθρους, ουτε μιση. νομιζω ομως οτι μπορω να επιλεγω με ποιον μιλαω κ ποτε. και οταν νιωθω οτι με προσβαλουν (αλλα κ αλλους) και μαλιστα ξεπερνουν καθε οριο (με χαρακτηρισμους κ σχολια αθλια) μπορω μια χαρα να σταματαω τα παρε δωσε. δεν με αφορουν τοτε τα οσα λενε τα συγκεκριμενα ατομα (σαν και σενα) σε καμια περιπτωση.και ληγει εκει.

κατα τα αλλα μπορω να επιβιωσω κ με την λυπηση σου.

----------


## keep_walking

> θες να μου το πεις πιο ξεκαθαρα keep?σε ποια θεματα αναφερεσαι?



Παρε το συγκεκριμενο....δεν αναφερθηκα σε εσενα αλλα στην γνωμη που εξεφρασες βασει των προσωπικων σου εμπειριων. Δυστυχως ο μεσος ορος αποκκλινει , αλλα εσυ θεωρησες φυσικα σκοπιμο να αναφερεις οτι βρισκεσαι σε μια εποχη που προσπαθεις να ερθεις σε επαφη με το συναισθημα ή κατι παρα να απαντησεις επι της ουσιας.

Γυριστρουλα...

----------


## Sofia

> Παρε το συγκεκριμενο....δεν αναφερθηκα σε εσενα αλλα στην γνωμη που εξεφρασες βασει των προσωπικων σου εμπειριων. Δυστυχως ο μεσος ορος αποκκλινει , αλλα εσυ θεωρησες φυσικα σκοπιμο να αναφερεις οτι βρισκεσαι σε μια εποχη που προσπαθεις να ερθεις σε επαφη με το συναισθημα ή κατι παρα να απαντησεις επι της ουσιας.
> 
> Γυριστρουλα...


Νομιζεις οτι οταν αναφερομαι στον εαυτο μου ή σε αλλα ατομα (πχ. ομαδα) δεν απαντω επι της ουσιας? δεν ειναι το θεμα μας η συσχετιση θυμος-φοβος? φυσικα δεν μπορω να εκπροσωπισω κανεναν αλλον περα απο τον εαυτο μου και τα βιωματα μου. 

υγ. το γυριστρουλα δεν το καταλαβα...παντως.

----------


## keep_walking

> Νομιζεις οτι οταν αναφερομαι στον εαυτο μου ή σε αλλα ατομα (πχ. ομαδα) δεν απαντω επι της ουσιας? δεν ειναι το θεμα μας η συσχετιση θυμος-φοβος? φυσικα δεν μπορω να εκπροσωπισω κανεναν αλλον περα απο τον εαυτο μου και τα βιωματα μου. 
> 
> υγ. το γυριστρουλα δεν το καταλαβα...παντως.


Και εγω τι λεω...αυτα ειναι τα βιωματα σου και θα μεινεις αναλλοιωτη στο χρονο λοιπον , ποτε δεν θα παραδεχθεις λαθος ή θα αλλαξεις γνωμη , ακομα και αν σου φερουν την αληθεια καταφατσα. Αναφερθηκες ειπα βασει των βιωματων σου , αυτα αποδειχτηκαν λαθος βασει του μεσου ορου...συμφωνεις ή διαφωνεις?

----------


## keep_walking

Ευχαριστω για τα λινκ αλλα δεν θα παρω , γιατι ΕΓΩ το και το...μα αφου αναφερθηκες στους αλλους το ΕΓΩ δεν χωραει ή παραδεχεσαι λαθος ή δεν παραδεχεσαι.
Καποιος αλλος χρησιμοποιουσε πολυ το ΕΓΩ...και δεν παραδεχοταν ποτε την γνωμη του αλλου.

----------


## keep_walking

Και να σκεφτεις οτι ειναι απλο θεμα αυτο σαν το 1+1...γιατι εαν πιασουμε κανα βαρυ....πες θρησκεια λολ τι πιο βαρυ απο αυτο...αντε και λιγοτερο βαρυ χαιρετισματα.

----------


## keep_walking

Μην το παιρνεις παντως κατακαρδα...ολοι αυτο κανουν , ειναι πολυ σπανιο χαρακτηριστικο να αλλαξει καποιος γνωμη ειδικα σε ενα φορουμ. Στην πραγματικη επικοινωνια ειναι πιο ευκολο , υπαρχει και μεγαλυτερη ροη και μεταπηδηση απο θεμα σε θεμα αλλα και εκει δυσκολα...τεσπα.

----------


## Παστελι

Εχει καταντησει αηδια αυτο το θρεντ.Ολοι γραφετε σε αυτο και δεν βοηθαει κανεις στα προβληματα μας.Λυσαμε ολα τα αλλα τωρα και μας εμεινε το θεμα του θεου και της κολασης!:/

----------


## Sofia

> Και εγω τι λεω...αυτα ειναι τα βιωματα σου και θα μεινεις αναλλοιωτη στο χρονο λοιπον , ποτε δεν θα παραδεχθεις λαθος ή θα αλλαξεις γνωμη , ακομα και αν σου φερουν την αληθεια καταφατσα. Αναφερθηκες ειπα βασει των βιωματων σου , αυτα αποδειχτηκαν λαθος βασει του μεσου ορου...συμφωνεις ή διαφωνεις?


A! σ ευχαριστω για την ερμηνεια. Αναφερθηκα στα βιωματα/συναισθηματα μου τα οποια λυπαμαι, αλλα οπως τα βιωματα τα δικα σου ή οποιου αλλου, δεν μπορει να τα κρινει σωστα ή λαθος κανεις με βαση τον μεσο ορο. Και οπως σεβομαι το βιωμα/συναισθημα που καταθετεις εδω, τοσα χρονια που επικοινωνουμε, δεν το εκρινα ποτε ή δεν το αμφισβητησα, θα παρακαλουσα να κανεις το ιδιο.

Σε οτι αφορα την ερευνα που μου παρεθεσες, μπορω να σου παραθεσω κι εγω αντιστοιχα, αλλα το βρισκω και ματαιο και ανωφελο να ανταλλασουμε μελετες. Παντως για την ιστορια της κουβεντας να ξερεις πώς τουλαχιστον μεσα μου υπάρχουν αντικρουομενα και αντιθετα συναισθηματα ταυτοχρονα. Το αν θα επικρατησει και ποιο, δεν σημαινει την απουσια του αντιθετου του. Αυτα.

Λυπαμαι γιατι μπαινεις σε μια διαδικασια να μου πεις και τι θα κανω στο μελλον, και πώς θα εξελιχθω....οκ!

----------


## keep_walking

> A! σ ευχαριστω για την ερμηνεια. Αναφερθηκα στα βιωματα/συναισθηματα μου τα οποια λυπαμαι, αλλα οπως τα βιωματα τα δικα σου ή οποιου αλλου, δεν μπορει να τα κρινει σωστα ή λαθος κανεις με βαση τον μεσο ορο. Και οπως σεβομαι το βιωμα/συναισθημα που καταθετεις εδω, τοσα χρονια που επικοινωνουμε, δεν το εκρινα ποτε ή δεν το αμφισβητησα, θα παρακαλουσα να κανεις το ιδιο.
> 
> Σε οτι αφορα την ερευνα που μου παρεθεσες, μπορω να σου παραθεσω κι εγω αντιστοιχα, αλλα το βρισκω και ματαιο και ανωφελο να ανταλλασουμε μελετες. Παντως για την ιστορια της κουβεντας να ξερεις πώς τουλαχιστον μεσα μου υπάρχουν αντικρουομενα και αντιθετα συναισθηματα ταυτοχρονα. Το αν θα επικρατησει και ποιο, δεν σημαινει την απουσια του αντιθετου του. Αυτα.
> 
> Λυπαμαι γιατι μπαινεις σε μια διαδικασια να μου πεις και τι θα κανω στο μελλον, και πώς θα εξελιχθω....οκ!


Χμμμ ...παλι δικιο εχω λολ.
Οχι δεν ξερω παντως πως θα εξελιχθεις αυτο που βλεπω λεω.

----------


## PETRAN

> δεν θεωρω οτι εχω εχθρους, ουτε μιση. νομιζω ομως οτι μπορω να επιλεγω με ποιον μιλαω κ ποτε. και οταν νιωθω οτι με προσβαλουν (αλλα κ αλλους) και μαλιστα ξεπερνουν καθε οριο (με χαρακτηρισμους κ σχολια αθλια) μπορω μια χαρα να σταματαω τα παρε δωσε. δεν με αφορουν τοτε τα οσα λενε τα συγκεκριμενα ατομα (σαν και σενα) σε καμια περιπτωση.και ληγει εκει.
> 
> κατα τα αλλα μπορω να επιβιωσω κ με την λυπηση σου.




Πρέπει να είναι βασανιστήριο να είναι κάποιος εσύ. Θα σε είχαν προτεινόμενη για αγία λόγω όλων αυτών των παθών σου αλλά ο ιησούς δεν συμφώνησε με αυτά που γράφεις τελευταία.

----------


## sabb

> A! σ ευχαριστω για την ερμηνεια. Αναφερθηκα στα βιωματα/συναισθηματα μου τα οποια λυπαμαι, αλλα οπως τα βιωματα τα δικα σου ή οποιου αλλου, δεν μπορει να τα κρινει σωστα ή λαθος κανεις με βαση τον μεσο ορο. Και οπως σεβομαι το βιωμα/συναισθημα που καταθετεις εδω, τοσα χρονια που επικοινωνουμε, δεν το εκρινα ποτε ή δεν το αμφισβητησα, θα παρακαλουσα να κανεις το ιδιο.
> 
> Σε οτι αφορα την ερευνα που μου παρεθεσες, μπορω να σου παραθεσω κι εγω αντιστοιχα, αλλα το βρισκω και ματαιο και ανωφελο να ανταλλασουμε μελετες. Παντως για την ιστορια της κουβεντας να ξερεις πώς τουλαχιστον μεσα μου υπάρχουν αντικρουομενα και αντιθετα συναισθηματα ταυτοχρονα. Το αν θα επικρατησει και ποιο, δεν σημαινει την απουσια του αντιθετου του. Αυτα.
> 
> Λυπαμαι γιατι μπαινεις σε μια διαδικασια να μου πεις και τι θα κανω στο μελλον, και πώς θα εξελιχθω....οκ!


Καλά μη τρελαίνεσαι , όσο μου επιτρέπεις να επέμβω, κανείς keep δεν σου προσδιόρισε το μέλλον, ούτε χαρτορίχτρος είναι ούτε σαμάνος - απ' όσο ξέρω τουλάχιστον...

Στο διά ταύτα , προσπαθώ να καταλάβω σε ποιο πεδίο εστιάζεται η παρέμβαση σου στο παρόν θρέντ, κάτι περί θρησκευτικού ρατσισμού, αφορισμών, χαρακτηρισμών προσπαθώ να καταλάβω, έχω παραθέσει θέσεις χωρίς να βλέπω αντιθέσεις, λόγο χωρίς αντίλογο, η υπεράσπιση σου σε οποιαδήποτε πίστη θα μπορούσε να γίνει κατανοητή , έσοντας a priori σεβαστή, αν υπήρχε το παραμικρό επιχείρημα...
Ουσιαστικά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχεις την παραμικρή θέση ή αν παρεμβαίνεις για την παρέμβαση.

Δεν είσαι η μοναδική απ' την οποία ζητώ παράθεση επιχειρημάτων για να στηρίξεις την όποια θέση σου - που ακόμα δεν κατανόησα ποια είναι - αλλά επειδή ξόδεψα αρκετή φαιά ουσία στο παρόν θρέντ, από σένα τουλάχιστον περιμένω απόσταση από το ήξεις αφίξεις και προσανατολισμό σε πεντακάθαρες θέσεις... Από τους υπόλοιπους συνομιλητές που αντιπαρατέθηκαν μαζί μου δεν έχω απαιτήσεις , χωρίς ρατσιστική διάθεση πάντα - όπως άλλωστε ξέρεις....

----------


## rock

Πολλοι καβγαδες εδω μεσα... :-/ Ελπιζω να μη σας διακοπτω..

Ηταν ενδιαφερον αυτο με το φοβο και το θυμο. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι αντιθετα, παντως νομιζω οτι μπορουν να δημιουργησουν καποια αντιθετα συναισθηματα. Δηλαδη σε κατασταση φοβου μπορει καποιος να νιωθει αδυναμος και ανημπορος, ενω σε κατασταση θυμου να νιωθει οτι παταει καλυτερα στα ποδια του και εχει την ωθηση να κανει καποια πραγματα. Λιγο γενικα βεβαια ολα αυτα γιατι καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικος.

----------


## sabb

> Πολλοι καβγαδες εδω μεσα... :-/ Ελπιζω να μη σας διακοπτω..
> 
> Ηταν ενδιαφερον αυτο με το φοβο και το θυμο. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι αντιθετα, παντως νομιζω οτι μπορουν να δημιουργησουν καποια αντιθετα συναισθηματα. Δηλαδη σε κατασταση φοβου μπορει καποιος να νιωθει αδυναμος και ανημπορος, ενω σε κατασταση θυμου να νιωθει οτι παταει καλυτερα στα ποδια του και εχει την ωθηση να κανει καποια πραγματα. Λιγο γενικα βεβαια ολα αυτα γιατι καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικος.


Καυγάδες ? 

Περίεργο...Έχασα επεισόδια ??

----------


## Sofia

> από σένα τουλάχιστον περιμένω απόσταση από το ήξεις αφίξεις και προσανατολισμό σε πεντακάθαρες θέσεις... ..


Σ ευχαριστω Sabb για τον διαλογο, οπως ευχαριστω και τον Κeep. Δεν εχω να πω τιποτα παραπανω.

----------


## sabb

> Σ ευχαριστω Sabb για τον διαλογο, οπως ευχαριστω και τον Κeep. Δεν εχω να πω τιποτα παραπανω.


Υποχρέωση μου...

----------


## sabb

Α by the way...

Για ποιον διάλογο αλληλευχαριστιόμαστε ??

----------


## Φωτεινη!

παρολα αυτα βγαινει κατι θετικο απο τον διαλογο..
Προσωπικα επειδη νιωθω και λιγο υπευθυνη γι αυτο το φοβος θυμος...
(και παντοτε μιλωντας απο την δικη μου εμπειρια).
Ημουν πολυ καιρο θυμωμενη..ο θυμος για μενα ηταν η αντιδραση μεσω της αρνησης..
ειχε προηγηθει ο φοβος που με κρατουσε στον παγο,στην αδρανεια,στο τιποτα.

@Πετραν εχεις φερθει πολυ μαλακ...να στη Σοφια,το θυμαμαι το "ανθρωποειδες",ποσο ασχημο ηταν..αμα καποιος σου την σπαει τον στολιζεις κι εσυ..λογικο ειναι να το θυμαται!!Εσενα αμα σε σκυλοβρισω νομιζεις θα το ξεχασεις??

αντε και ειρηνη ημιν..λεω εγω τωρα..

----------


## PETRAN

> παρολα αυτα βγαινει κατι θετικο απο τον διαλογο..
> Προσωπικα επειδη νιωθω και λιγο υπευθυνη γι αυτο το φοβος θυμος...
> (και παντοτε μιλωντας απο την δικη μου εμπειρια).
> Ημουν πολυ καιρο θυμωμενη..ο θυμος για μενα ηταν η αντιδραση μεσω της αρνησης..
> ειχε προηγηθει ο φοβος που με κρατουσε στον παγο,στην αδρανεια,στο τιποτα.
> 
> @Πετραν εχεις φερθει πολυ μαλακ...να στη Σοφια,το θυμαμαι το "ανθρωποειδες",ποσο ασχημο ηταν..αμα καποιος σου την σπαει τον στολιζεις κι εσυ..λογικο ειναι να το θυμαται!!Εσενα αμα σε σκυλοβρισω νομιζεις θα το ξεχασεις??
> 
> αντε και ειρηνη ημιν..λεω εγω τωρα..




Εννοείται πως θα το ξεχνούσα  :Stick Out Tongue:  (και σκέψου δεν είμαι καν χριστιανός!  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> Εννοείται πως θα το ξεχνούσα  (και σκέψου δεν είμαι καν χριστιανός!  )


ρε συ αυτο το εχουν και οι συγγενης του πατερα μου..σε σκυλοβριζουν τσακωνονται γενικα ξεφευγουν με τα λογια και μετα κανουν οτι δεν εγινε τιποτα...μυστηριο των μυστηριονε..
Θελω να μου το εξηγησεις αυτο πλιζ, με ενδιαφερει!
Α να μου θυμησεις καμια μερα που θα εχω τα διαολια μου(ειμαι Χριστιανη!) να σου χωσω μερικα βρισιδια να τεσταρουμε αυτα που λες!!

----------


## PETRAN

> ρε συ αυτο το εχουν και οι συγγενης του πατερα μου..σε σκυλοβριζουν τσακωνονται γενικα ξεφευγουν με τα λογια και μετα κανουν οτι δεν εγινε τιποτα...μυστηριο των μυστηριονε..
> Θελω να μου το εξηγησεις αυτο πλιζ, με ενδιαφερει!
> Α να μου θυμησεις καμια μερα που θα εχω τα διαολια μου(ειμαι Χριστιανη!) να σου χωσω μερικα βρισιδια να τεσταρουμε αυτα που λες!!





χαχαχα

Είναι να έχεις μεγάλη καρδιά φωτεινή...και ψυχή...το ξεχνάς αμέσως το κακό και πλημμυρίζεις αγάπη (αχ συγκινήθηκα με τον εαυτό μου)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Παστελι

> χαχαχα
> 
> Είναι να έχεις μεγάλη καρδιά φωτεινή...και ψυχή...το ξεχνάς αμέσως το κακό και πλημμυρίζεις αγάπη (αχ συγκινήθηκα με τον εαυτό μου)


Εγω ανατριχιασα με τον εαυτο σου αχαχα.

----------


## soft

που να ησουν κιολας 
Ξερεις Πετραν τιποτα δεν ειναι καποιος για μενα ,οταν αποκαλει καποιον αλλον υπανθρωπο οταν του τελειωνουν τα επιχειρηματα,και οταν το παιζει.... Ο καποιος και κουλ επιστημονας 
Και στον ενα χρονο εδω δεν ειδα τιποτα αλλο απο σενα εκτος απο ειρωνεια ,και με την πρωτη να προσπαθεις να μειωσεις και να χλευασεις .και τιποτα παραπανω ,κατεβαζοντας σαν μερικους αλλους εδω αραδες απο απροσωπους μ@@@@@ ,για εντυπωσιασμο και μονο ! :P

----------


## PETRAN

> που να ησουν κιολας 
> Ξερεις Πετραν τιποτα δεν ειναι καποιος για μενα ,οταν αποκαλει καποιον αλλον υπανθρωπο οταν του τελειωνουν τα επιχειρηματα,και οταν το παιζει.... Ο καποιος και κουλ επιστημονας 
> Και στον ενα χρονο εδω δεν ειδα τιποτα αλλο απο σενα εκτος απο ειρωνεια ,και με την πρωτη να προσπαθεις να μειωσεις και να χλευασεις .και τιποτα παραπανω ,κατεβαζοντας σαν μερικους αλλους εδω αραδες απο απροσωπους μ@@@@@ ,για εντυπωσιασμο και μονο ! :P




Νόμιζα ότι θα σε εντυπωσίαζα έτσι  :Frown:

----------


## Lou!

γεια σας παιδια! να μαι κ γω!  :Smile: 

ο Θεος αγαπη εστιν! λενε οι διαφορες πηγες!  :Smile: 

ειρηνη!

----------


## Lou!

τα εχω διαβασει μεσες ακρες τα περισσοτερα ποστ, μεσες ακρες ομως, οποτε ολοι συμφωνουμε πανω κατω οτι οι θρησκειες ειναι χαλια μαυρα, ανθρωποδημιουργηματα επιτηδιων για να εκμεταλλευονται τους συνανθρωπους τους.
οποτε αυτο το πεπλο της θρησκειας ας το πεταξουμε απο πανω μας.
οποτε το ερωτημα παραμενει αν υπαρχει αληθινος Θεος η οχι, κ τι θα γινει με εμας τους απιστους?

ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΛΑΣΗ Η ΟΧΙ?

----------


## PETRAN

> γεια σας παιδια! να μαι κ γω! 
> 
> ο Θεος αγαπη εστιν! λενε οι διαφορες πηγες! 
> 
> ειρηνη!




Αυτό το χαρμόσυνο μήνυμα προσπάθησα να μεταφέρω στις κολασμένες αλλά τελικά 3 στους 4 επιστήμονες προτείνουν dildolax για την αγαμική λύσσα. Δεν μπορεί να αγιάσει κανείς σήμερα!

----------


## Lou!

απο οσο ενημερωθηκα εδω υπαρχει μια μεγαλη διαφορα της ορθοδοξης παραδοσης σε σχεση πχ με την καθολικη (δεν ξερω για τις εξωχριστιανικες παραδοσεις κ με τους προτεσταντες τι παιζει ακριβως).

οι ορθοδοξοι λενε οτι ο Θεος ειναι ΜΟΝΟ ΑΓΑΠΗ κ τπτ αλλο, δεν τιμωρει, κ ουσιαστικα κολαση ειναι η μεταθανατια υπαρξη μας χωρις Θεο, αφου εμεις θα τον εχουμε αρνηθει, συμφωνα με το αυτεξουσιο που μας εχει δοθει.
δλδ πριν την αγαπη, υπαρχει η ελευθερια να επιλεξουμε η οχι το Θεο. οποτε μονοι μας τον απορριπτουμε κ μονοι μας παμε στην κολαση.

οι καθολικοι εχουν ενα συστημα δικανικο/δικαστικο, που ο Θεος ειναι οργιλος κ τιμωρος κ κατι τετοια, κ κρινει δικαια αναλογα με το ποσο εναρετος ειναι ο καθενας (δεν τα ξερω κ σουπερ καλα).
οποτε εκει κολαση ειναι η τιμωρια του Θεου για τις κακες μας πραξεις.

----------


## PETRAN

> τα εχω διαβασει μεσες ακρες τα περισσοτερα ποστ, μεσες ακρες ομως, οποτε ολοι συμφωνυμε πανω κατω οτι οι θρησκειες ειναι χαλια μαυρα, ανθρωποδημιουργηματα επιτηδιων για να εκμεταλλευονται τους συνανθρωπους τους.
> οποτε αυτο το πεπλο της θρησκειας ας το πεταξουμε απο πανω μας.
> οποτε το ερωτημα παραμενει αν υπαρχει αληθινος Θεος η οχι, κ τι θα γινει με εμας τους απιστους?
> 
> ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΛΑΣΗ Η ΟΧΙ?





Θα πάμε βρε Λου μην βιάζεσαι!! Ελπίζω μόνο να μην είναι πολύ ζεστά...

----------


## iberis

> τα εχω διαβασει μεσες ακρες τα περισσοτερα ποστ, μεσες ακρες ομως, οποτε ολοι συμφωνυμε πανω κατω οτι οι θρησκειες ειναι χαλια μαυρα, ανθρωποδημιουργηματα επιτηδιων για να εκμεταλλευονται τους συνανθρωπους τους.
> οποτε αυτο το πεπλο της θρησκειας ας το πεταξουμε απο πανω μας.
> οποτε το ερωτημα παραμενει αν υπαρχει αληθινος Θεος η οχι, κ τι θα γινει με εμας τους απιστους?
> 
> ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΛΑΣΗ Η ΟΧΙ?


εγώ πάντως όχι! :Cool: 
και μη με ρωτάς γιατί... δεν έχω σκοτώσει ούτε κουνούπι !!! ... (που λέει ο λόγος..) :Big Grin: 

Λου ξεκόλλα παιδί μου! Δεν πιστεύω ότι είσαι σε φάση αυτό το διάστημα για να διερευνήσεις τόσο βαθιά ζητήματα. Άλλωστε τί σημασία έχει αν κάποιος δηλώνει πιστός ή άπιστος? Το θέμα είναι να νιώθει καλά με τον εαυτό του!

----------


## PETRAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPmFJTyyjYI


Αφιερωμένο στον θεό από την Λου  :Stick Out Tongue: 


:fixed (το προηγούμενο βασικά ήταν καλό κομμάτι!  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Θεοφανία

πως μπορείτε και τσακώνεστε χωρίς εμένα????.... :Frown: 
(και άντε να διαβάσω τώρα τόσες σελίδες να μπω στον καβγα!)

----------


## arktos

εσύ να μν τριγυνάς από 'δω κ από 'κει!!

----------


## Lou!

λολ γενικως παιδια!  :Smile: 

τελικα μας αγαπαει ο Θεος η οχι?

ψιλοχαλαρωσα γιατι οντως πριν κατι μερες μου ειχε στριψει λιγο.

----------


## arktos

λου, στα έχω ξαναπεί....

εσύ άλλωστε λες πως δν ξέρουμε πώς μπορεί να είναι?
μπορεί να είναι κ καλά, αν υπάρχει...
( τα καλά κορίτσια πάνε στον παράδεισο, τα κακά παντού! )

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εσύ να μν τριγυνάς από 'δω κ από 'κει!!



αχ! δυστυχως ξαναγύρισα, (και στα δικά σου κοπελιά  :Smile: 

πς: λου σορι για το οφ τοπικ... :Smile:

----------


## arktos

> λολ γενικως παιδια! 
> 
> τελικα μας αγαπαει ο Θεος η οχι?
> 
> ψιλοχαλαρωσα γιατι οντως πριν κατι μερες μου ειχε στριψει λιγο.


ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## PETRAN

> πως μπορείτε και τσακώνεστε χωρίς εμένα????....
> (και άντε να διαβάσω τώρα τόσες σελίδες να μπω στον καβγα!)




Εγώ βασικά για ένα τάμα ήρθα αλλά μου επιτέθηκαν οι ταλιμπάν. Έχουν κηρύξει jihad από παλιά λέει. Ήταν ενέδρα δεν πρόλαβα να αντιδράσω συγνώμη. Μνήστητί μου κύριε

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Εγώ βασικά για ένα τάμα ήρθα αλλά μου επιτέθηκαν οι ταλιμπάν. Έχουν κηρύξει jihad από παλιά λέει. Ήταν ενέδρα δεν πρόλαβα να αντιδράσω συγνώμη. Μνήστητί μου κύριε




ναι Αγιε Πετραν, εσύ και ο μουλασιώτης ο παπαροκάς θ' αγιάσετε..:ρ

----------


## arktos

εγώ πάλι έχω να πω στη λου...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5HkmmBdSUM

----------


## Lou!

ελα, ελα, ενας αγιος πετραν λειπει απο το πανθεον των αγιων, γιατι απο τους αλλους εχουμε πηξει!

αγιους ιωαννηδες, αγιους γεωργιους κλπ δεν ξερουμε ποσους εχουμε πια!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

αγιο πετραν ομως δεν εχω ξανακουσει!

----------


## soft

> λολ γενικως παιδια! 
> 
> τελικα μας αγαπαει ο Θεος η οχι?
> 
> .


Λου ,μας αγαπαμε η οχι ??  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

> Λου ,μας αγαπαμε η οχι ??


σοφτ οχι παντα!  :Frown: 

ενα ελλειμμα αγαπης το χουμε τελικα, κ ας μην θελουμε να το παραδεχτουμε!

(οι δηθεν ορθολογιστες...)

----------


## soft

> σοφτ οχι παντα! 
> 
> ενα ελλειμμα αγαπης το χουμε τελικα, κ ας μην θελουμε να το παραδεχτουμε!
> 
> (οι δηθεν ορθολογιστες...)


Ας συγχωρεσουμε και ενα ελλειμα αγαπης λοιπον απο αυτο που νιωθουμε δεν πειραζει ,μεχρι να το νιωσουμε ολοκληρο μεσα μας  :Smile: 
μαλλον στον κοσμο μου εγω  :Smile: 

Αλλα το εχω νιωσει !!

----------


## PETRAN

> Ας συγχωρεσουμε και ενα ελλειμα αγαπης λοιπον απο αυτο που νιωθουμε δεν πειραζει ,μεχρι να το νιωσουμε ολοκληρο μεσα μας 
> μαλλον στον κοσμο μου εγω




Περίμενε, γράφω ένα κείμενο πεντέμισι χιλιάδων λέξεων για τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά από αυτό που λες. "Συγχώρεση εαυτού δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα και συγχώρεση αγάπης" (Ramazzoti & Eros, 2008, Journal of Love Science). Βέβαια οι Romeo & Juliet (2011, in press, Journal of Agapology) διαφωνούν αφού λένε ότι αγάπη είναι καθαρά εσωτερικό και όχι εξωτερικό φαινόμενο και έχει να κάνει με external attributions of causal internal representations (αυτό είχε φανεί και στο πείραμα του Dr. Lovemachine άλλωστε, Journal of Lovely Christian Studies). Βέβαια according to Paparizou "αν ήσουν αγάπη θα με κράταγες" και ότι η "αγάπη που είναι από νάιλον ίσως τελικά να είναι αγάπη" σε αντίθεση με τα αποτελέσματα των Vandi & Karvelas. Περισσότερα σε λίγο...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Περίμενε, γράφω ένα κείμενο πεντέμισι χιλιάδων λέξεων για τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά από αυτό που λες. "Συγχώρεση εαυτού δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα και συγχώρεση αγάπης" (Ramazzoti & Eros, 2008, Journal of Love Science). Βέβαια οι Romeo & Juliet (2011, in press, Journal of Agapology) διαφωνούν αφού λένε ότι αγάπη είναι καθαρά εσωτερικό και όχι εξωτερικό φαινόμενο και έχει να κάνει με external attributions of causal internal representations (αυτό είχε φανεί και στο πείραμα του Dr. Lovemachine άλλωστε, Journal of Lovely Christian Studies). Βέβαια according to Paparizou "αν ήσουν αγάπη θα με κράταγες" και ότι η "αγάπη που είναι από νάιλον ίσως τελικά να είναι αγάπη" σε αντίθεση με τα αποτελέσματα των Vandi & Karvelas. Περισσότερα σε λίγο...


ελπίζω να υπάρχει κανά ταψί μουσακά σπίτι να σε κρατησει όσο θα γραφεις τον τομο-γροθια στο θρεντ..:ρ

----------


## PETRAN

> ελπίζω να υπάρχει κανά ταψί μουσακά σπίτι να σε κρατησει όσο θα γραφεις τον τομο-γροθια στο θρεντ..:ρ




Ένα ριζοσπαστικό μανιφέστο-σοκ στο τι θεωρείται μεγάλη αγάπη, μεγαλύτερη ακόμα και από αυτή του ίδιου του "θεού" του e-psychology NikosD (ελπίζω όχι). 



Μιαμ μιαμ (μασάει παστίτσιο με απόλαυση)

----------


## soft

> Περίμενε, γράφω ένα κείμενο πεντέμισι χιλιάδων λέξεων για τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά από αυτό που λες. "Συγχώρεση εαυτού δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα και συγχώρεση αγάπης" (Ramazzoti & Eros, 2008, Journal of Love Science). Βέβαια οι Romeo & Juliet (2011, in press, Journal of Agapology) διαφωνούν αφού λένε ότι αγάπη είναι καθαρά εσωτερικό και όχι εξωτερικό φαινόμενο και έχει να κάνει με external attributions of causal internal representations (αυτό είχε φανεί και στο πείραμα του Dr. Lovemachine άλλωστε, Journal of Lovely Christian Studies). Βέβαια according to Paparizou "αν ήσουν αγάπη θα με κράταγες" και ότι η "αγάπη που είναι από νάιλον ίσως τελικά να είναι αγάπη" σε αντίθεση με τα αποτελέσματα των Vandi & Karvelas. Περισσότερα σε λίγο...


 
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## PETRAN

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


 

Χιχι. Απο την άλλη έχεις σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο να είσαι στεναχωρημένη επειδή δεν γνώρισες ανθρώπους σαν και μένα? Όλα να τα σκεφτόμαστε εδώ που φτάσαμε.

----------


## keep_walking

εσυ εισαι η κολαση και ο παραδεισος εσυ....λολ τραγουδηστε πριν βγουν οι υπερανω και μας φιμωσουν...ναι αυτοι που δεν εχουν σταυρωσει καμμια ανησυχια και εσωτερικη αναζητηση αλλα χωνουν μπηχτες λολ.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> ξερει κανείς αν τελικα υπαρχει Θεος, τι θα απογινουμε εμεις οι αθεοι? θα παμε στην κολαση?


Αντιτίθεμαι στην ιδέα της οργανωμένης θρησκείας, αλλα μου αρέσει να πιστεύω σε κάτι ανώτερο. Πες το Θεό, πες το Επιστήμη, πες το Πραγματικές Δυνατότητες του Ανθρώπου, πες το εξωγήινοι, πες το Τύχη... δώσε του οποιο όνομα θέλεις. Εάν εκφράζει εσένα, αυτό που πιστεύεις και ελπίζεις, αυτό που ονειρεύεσαι και προσδοκάς, κάτι που θαυμάζεις και αποζητάς για τον εαυτό σου, αυτό είναι ο Θεός σου... και η έλλειψη του μπορεί να γίνει η δικη σου "Κόλαση".

*Η ύπαρξη "Θεού"* (και χρησιμοποιώ τον ορο εντελώς γενικά, όσο πιο πλατιά γίνεται) *είναι κάτι τόσο μα τόσο προσωπικό, ακριβώς επειδή δεν βασίζεται σε αποδείξεις* (*γιατί αλλιώς θα ήταν γνώση* -κάπου το έχω ξαναγράψει αυτό) *αλλα σε πιστη*. Το μονο χαρακτηριστικό που θέλω να πιστεύω ότι έχουν οι περισσότεροι "Θεοί" στους οποιους πιστεύουν οι άνθρωποι, είναι ελευθερια βούλησης. Το καθετί μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί τόσο για καλο όσο και για κακό (βλέπε σταυροφορίες, Jihad κτλ) και απομένει από εμάς να επιλέξουμε πως θα αφήσουμε την "πιστη" μας να μας επηρεάσει.

Δεν πιστεύω λοιπόν συνειδητά σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο Θεό. Ο δικός μου "Θεός" είναι η Ανθρώπινη Γνώση: πιστεύω ότι οι άνθρωποι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να κάνουν Θεϊκά πράγματα, πιστεύω στην πρόοδο της επιστήμης, πιστεύω στις ικανότητες του ανθρωπινου μυαλού, στο σεβασμό της ανθρώπινης ζωής γιατί είναι ο ακρογωνιαίος λίθος για να ξεκλειδωθούν αφάνταστες πιθανότητες. Ίσως για αυτό δεν έχω και ανησυχία για το τι θα συμβεί σε όσους δεν συμμερίζονται την "πιστη" μου, περί Κολάσεως και 72 παρθένων που περιμένουν στον Παράδεισο. 
Και το παιδί στην τριτοκοσμική χωρα που μεγαλώνει χωρίς να έχει ακουστά καμια θρησκεία από αυτές που ξέρουμε εμείς, απλά και μονο με αγάπη και σεβασμό; Και το μωράκι που πεθαίνει από ανίατη αρρώστια πριν προλάβει καν να μάθει να μιλάει ώστε να προσευχηθεί στο θεό της αρεσκείας του; Και ο άνθρωπος που εκτιμά τον συνάνθρωπο του, βοηθάει, συμπονά, συμμετέχει στα κοινά, υπερασπίζεται τους αδικημένους και μοιράζει αγάπη, αλλα στο όνομα του Allah; Όλοι αυτοί θα πάνε στην "Κόλαση" επειδή έκαναν λάθος το όνομα;

Χαλάρωσε λοιπόν καλή μου Lou!, και μην αγχώνεσαι για κάτι που, εξ ορισμού του, δεν μπορεί να αποδειχτεί. Ίσως να μην υπάρχει απόδειξη, ίσως να μην είμαστε ικανοί να την κατανοήσουμε... Όπως και να έχει, πίστεψε σε κάτι που θα κάνει ΕΣΕΝΑ να αισθάνεσαι σιγουριά και δύναμη, και άσε όλους τους άλλους να προσπαθούν να σε πείσουν ότι ο δικός τους Θεός την έχει μεγαλύτερη...

----------


## RainAndWind

Η σύγχρονη μορφή της έκφρασης των ρευμάτων του αθεισμού έχει μία πολεμική που δεν είχε στο παρελθόν. Κι αυτό γιατί έχει πια βάση επιστημονική, έχει αδιάψευστα στοιχεία, έχει δλδ τα πολεμοφόδια που χρειάζονται για την κόντρα εναντίον των θρησκειών. Στην φαρέτρα των αθειστών έχει παραχωρηθεί μία βιβλιογραφία από επιστήμονες, φιλόσοφους, βιολόγους, φυσικούς, κτλ, που εκπαιδεύουν τον αναγνώστη τους να επιχειρηματολογεί επί της ουσίας και να κάνει χρήση της λογικής,της γνώσης, της διαλεκτικής, ασκώντας δημιουργική, δυνατή κριτική με αυτοπεποίθηση και δίχως μισόλογα. Dawkins, Hitchens, Harris, Onfrey, Alper και άλλοι διδάσκουν τον νου των ανθρώπων στο κονταροχτύπημα με τη μυθολογία και την άρνηση της υποταγής στο πίστευε και μη ερεύνα. Και επίσης έχουν διαλέξει την κατάλληλη εποχή για να το κάνουν, καθώς έχει διαπιστωθεί η υποχώρηση των θρησκειών σε διάφορες χώρες, με μαθηματικό μοντέλο και αύξηση των αθέων (και φυσικά και η επιρροή της αύξησης αυτής και της αλλαγής στην ποσοστιαία μετακίνηση στο σώμα των κοινωνιών). Οπότε νομίζω πως δικαιολογημένα οι ιδεολογικές μάχες κλιμακώνονται, γιατί αντίθετα απ' ό,τι δείχνουν οι εξουσιαστικοί φορείς των κύριων μονοθειστικών θρησκειών, έχουν προβληματιστεί σε Μεγάαααλο βαθμό από την απόσυρση μεγάλου αριθμού ανθρώπων από τα δόκανά τους. ΚΑΙ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΜΑ, που είναι σημαντικότερος παράγοντας, λολ... Εκτός αν πιστεύει κανείς ότι τόσος πανικός και αντιδράσεις υπάρχουν μόνο για τους λεκτικούς ή γραπτούς διαξιφισμούς. Don't think so///

Η γνώση είναι το μέσο και καθώς η γνώση πια με τη χρήση του διαδικτύου είναι πολύ περισσότερο ανοιχτή, ελεύθερη και οι πηγές άφθονες, η μετάδοση της γνώσης και η ταχύτητα διασποράς των αμφιβολιών παίζει σε κλίμακες έξω από χώρους επιρροής που ως τώρα βασιζόταν η προπαγάνδα των μονοθειστικών θρησκειών (σχολεία ας πούμε). Ένας καινούργιος κόσμος ανοίχτηκε, ένας παλιός συρρικνώνεται. Α brave new world ahead of us. έτσι πάει.
Καθώς λοιπόν ως τώρα οι θρησκείες σέρβιραν το υπερβατικό, το άφατο, το μεταφυσικό δίχως καμία ανάγκη εξήγησης ως υποχρεωτικό και με την αλαζονεία του "κατάπιε το γιατί το λέω γω, που μου το έχει πει ο gsus, μου το ψιθύρισε ο μωάμεθ, μου το εκμυστηρεύθηκε ο αλλάχ, κουλουπού, τώρα αυτά μας τέλειωσαν και η αντίδραση για την διανοητική καταπίεση γιγαντώνεται. Ξεχύνονται ορδές αποστασιών.

Και καθώς έγινε μεγάλος λόγος και σε τούτο το θρεντ για την πνευματικότητα, αυτή τους έχει απομείνει και εκεί προσανατολίζονται και θα την εκμεταλλευτούν δεόντως. Έλα μου που κι εδώ υπάρχει ο αντίλογος. Αν μπορώ να συνδυάσω, σου λέει ο απλός ανθρωπάκος, την πνευματικότητα ΧΩΡΙΣ την πίστη σε Θεό, εχμ, πάπαρε, πάλι έχεις θέμα.... :P :Big Grin:

----------


## RainAndWind

Λου, επίσης θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι το ίδιο ερώτημα που απασχολεί εσένα είναι ένα από τα δυνατότερα επιχειρήματα του αθεισμού. Ονομάζεται the argument from evil, ή the problem of evil και του έχει δοθεί ο ορισμός Θεοδικία σε υπεράσπισή της θεικής παναγαθότητας, λολ, από τον Leibniz(Theodicy), ως απάντηση σε προηγούμενο έργο του σκεπτικιστή Bayle. Πάμε πίσω στο 1700 τόσο δλδ, άρα δεν είναι φρέσκο, λολ ( α ρε Λου με τους ετεροχρονισμούς σου, χαχαα)
Ας δούμε τώρα τι βγαίνει από τη θεοδικία. Πώς μπορεί ο θεός να είναι πανάγαθος όταν υπάρχει το "κακό"? Ή δεν υπάρχει θεός λοιπόν ή δεν είναι πανάγαθος, αφού μπορεί να σταματήσει το κακό και δεν το κάνει, άρα επιτρέπει να βασανίζονται τα πλάσματα που αγαπά. Contradiction, δε νομίζεις? 
Μετά άλλο ερώτημα, αν είναι πανάγαθος και θέλει να σταματήσει το κακό, αλλά δεν μπορεί, είναι μεν πανάγαθος, αλλά όχι παντοδύναμος. Ή δεν υπάρχει θεός:P
Aν δεν είναι πανάγαθος, ούτε παντοδύναμος, τότε γιατί είναι θεός, αφού είναι σαν κι εμένα κι εσένα, που δεν είμαστε πανάγαθες, ούτε παντοδύναμες? Κι αν είναι σαν εσένα κι εμένα, δε σου μοιάζει λίγο άκυρο να προσεύχεσαι σ'αυτόν? Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να προσεύχεσαι σε μένα κι εγώ σε σένα, χαχααααα λολ
Επίσης υπάρχει και το πανταχού παρών. Άλλη μπαρούφα. Ήταν ας πούμε στα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης και έβλεπε να πεθαίνουν αθώα παιδάκια και ενήλικες και ηλικιωμένοι και άρρωστοι και πεινασμένοι άνθρωποι και δεν έκανε τίποτε γι αυτό? Ή είναι παρών όταν δολοφονίες, βιασμοί, βασανιστήρια, πόλεμοι, αυτοκτονίες, φυσικές καταστροφές συμβαίνουν και μένει αμέτοχος? Στο πρόσφατο τσουνάμι στην Ιαπωνία ήταν παρών και έμεινε αμέτοχος? Εχμ, εσύ θα έμενες στη δική του θέση???? Άρα δεν είναι ούτε πανταχού παρών. Ή δεν υπάρχει θεός.:P 

Κοντολογίς, μ΄αυτά κι εκείνα, οι θρησκείες τα έχουν βρει σκούρα. Και η επόμενη τακτική θα είναι το ΚΟΨΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΟΨΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΟΨΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΟΨΕΕΕ, ΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΑΠΟΨΕ. Μη σου κάνει εντύπωση, ήδη κάποιοι θεωρητικοί (θεολόγοι) υποστηρίζουν το αυτό.
Πως για να μπορέσει να επιβιώσει στις συνειδήσεις των ανθρώπων η ύπαρξη της έννοιας θεός, θα πρέπει να "θυσιάσουν" κάποια κομμάτια του, να το μαζέψουν, να το τροποποιήσουν, για να γίνει πιο, πώς να σου το πω ρε Λου, ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΙΜΟ. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Θα ψάξω να σου βρω έναν θεωρητικό που το υποστηρίζει, να σου δώσω λινκ και όνομα, το διάβασα πρόσφατα.

Άλλο σημάδι του πανικού τους. Vatican seeks "common ground" with atheists. πηγή Canadian Atheist. The Vatican launches a series of PUBLIC DIALOGUES WITH NON-BELIEVERS, ξεκινώντας απ' το Παρίσι. Επίσης έχω να σου στείλω ένα γαμάτο αρθράκι, αλλά δεν το κάνω εδώ, γιατί δε θέλω να προωθώ θρησκευτικολάγνα σάιτς έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά που θα σου δείξει ξεκάθαρα πώς Ελίσσονται, πώς βάζουν και οι φορείς της ελληνικής ορθοδοξίας ΜΠΟΛΙΚΟ νερό στο κρασάκι τους. Είναι φόβος Λου, φόβος για τα κεκτημένα τους. Και δεν αποδεικνύει μόνο την κενότητα των δοξασιών τους, αλλά και έναν υφέρποντα ιδεολογικό χαμαιλεοντισμό εν καιρώ αντιμετώπισης μίας πολεμικής με @ρχίδια@ απέναντί τους. αίμα δάκρυα κι ιδρώτα έχει το μέλλον τους και οι θεσούλες τρίζουν...

Εμένα προσωπικά οι προτροπές για μετριοπάθεια όταν συστήνονται ως ιδανικές απέναντι σε εξουσίες, μου μοιάζουν φιλικές απέναντί τους, άρα με απωθούν. Και ξέρεις και το άλλο, ε? Θεωρούν τους αγνωστικιστές ως φιλικά διακείμενους, τους ονομάζουν positive agnostics ή θετικούς αγνωστικιστές, με την έννοια πως μπορούν να τους επηρεάσουν (πράγμα που δεν επιχειρούν με έναν strong atheist, γιατί ξέρουν πως δεν έχουν την παραμικρή πιθανότητα να τον προσελκύσουν να πιαστεί στο δίχτυ). Γι αυτό πάντα στέκομαι στη θέση δυνατός αθειστής, γιατί είναι αυτή που έχει- κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη- την καθαρότερη γραμμή και τη μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από προσηλυτισμό. Οπωσδήποτε, δε θέλω να υποδείξω πως ό,τι επιλέγω είναι το ιδανικότερο, ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να επιλέξει τη γραμμή και τη θέση του, αλλά απορώ όταν διαβάζω για μετριοπάθεια σε συζητήσεις μεταξύ μας, ενώ δε ζητάται μετριοπάθεια πχ από θρησκευτικούς ηγέτες. μου φαντάζει άκυρο. Την ταπεινότητα που σου ζητάνε, θα έπρεπε να στη διδάσκουν πρώτα.

----------


## sabb

> Λου, επίσης θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι το ίδιο ερώτημα που απασχολεί εσένα είναι ένα από τα δυνατότερα επιχειρήματα του αθεισμού. Ονομάζεται the argument from evil, ή the problem of evil και του έχει δοθεί ο ορισμός Θεοδικία σε υπεράσπισή της θεικής παναγαθότητας, λολ, από τον Leibniz(Theodicy), ως απάντηση σε προηγούμενο έργο του σκεπτικιστή Bayle. Πάμε πίσω στο 1700 τόσο δλδ, άρα δεν είναι φρέσκο, λολ ( α ρε Λου με τους ετεροχρονισμούς σου, χαχαα)
> Ας δούμε τώρα τι βγαίνει από τη θεοδικία. Πώς μπορεί ο θεός να είναι πανάγαθος όταν υπάρχει το "κακό"? Ή δεν υπάρχει θεός λοιπόν ή δεν είναι πανάγαθος, αφού μπορεί να σταματήσει το κακό και δεν το κάνει, άρα επιτρέπει να βασανίζονται τα πλάσματα που αγαπά. Contradiction, δε νομίζεις? 
> Μετά άλλο ερώτημα, αν είναι πανάγαθος και θέλει να σταματήσει το κακό, αλλά δεν μπορεί, είναι μεν πανάγαθος, αλλά όχι παντοδύναμος. Ή δεν υπάρχει θεός:P
> Aν δεν είναι πανάγαθος, ούτε παντοδύναμος, τότε γιατί είναι θεός, αφού είναι σαν κι εμένα κι εσένα, που δεν είμαστε πανάγαθες, ούτε παντοδύναμες? Κι αν είναι σαν εσένα κι εμένα, δε σου μοιάζει λίγο άκυρο να προσεύχεσαι σ'αυτόν? Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να προσεύχεσαι σε μένα κι εγώ σε σένα, χαχααααα λολ
> Επίσης υπάρχει και το πανταχού παρών. Άλλη μπαρούφα. Ήταν ας πούμε στα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης και έβλεπε να πεθαίνουν αθώα παιδάκια και ενήλικες και ηλικιωμένοι και άρρωστοι και πεινασμένοι άνθρωποι και δεν έκανε τίποτε γι αυτό? Ή είναι παρών όταν δολοφονίες, βιασμοί, βασανιστήρια, πόλεμοι, αυτοκτονίες, φυσικές καταστροφές συμβαίνουν και μένει αμέτοχος? Στο πρόσφατο τσουνάμι στην Ιαπωνία ήταν παρών και έμεινε αμέτοχος? Εχμ, εσύ θα έμενες στη δική του θέση???? Άρα δεν είναι ούτε πανταχού παρών. Ή δεν υπάρχει θεός.:P 
> 
> Κοντολογίς, μ΄αυτά κι εκείνα, οι θρησκείες τα έχουν βρει σκούρα. Και η επόμενη τακτική θα είναι το ΚΟΨΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΟΨΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΟΨΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΟΨΕΕΕ, ΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΑΠΟΨΕ. Μη σου κάνει εντύπωση, ήδη κάποιοι θεωρητικοί (θεολόγοι) υποστηρίζουν το αυτό.
> Πως για να μπορέσει να επιβιώσει στις συνειδήσεις των ανθρώπων η ύπαρξη της έννοιας θεός, θα πρέπει να "θυσιάσουν" κάποια κομμάτια του, να το μαζέψουν, να το τροποποιήσουν, για να γίνει πιο, πώς να σου το πω ρε Λου, ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΙΜΟ.
> Θα ψάξω να σου βρω έναν θεωρητικό που το υποστηρίζει, να σου δώσω λινκ και όνομα, το διάβασα πρόσφατα.
> ...


Καλή μου Ηρώ, συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε όσα καταθέτεις - περίεργο αλλά δεν έχω διαφωνήσει ποτέ μου μαζί σου - κι επί πρόσθετα να σημειώσω πως ουσιαστικά η διαφορά του αθεϊστή με τον πιστό , οποιασδήποτε θρησκείας, είναι πως δεν ενδιαφέρεται να προσηλυτίσει κανέναν στον αθεϊσμό , οι πεποιθήσεις του είναι ξεκάθαρα προσωπικές αλλά ωστόσο βασίζονται σε βαθιά επίγνωση των εσωτερικών του αναζητήσεων και κυρίως σε γνώση των θρησκειών και των ρόλων τους. Δεν απορρίπτει κάποιος έναν φιλοσοφικό προβληματισμό χωρίς να έχει πρώτα διαμορφώσει μια συγκροτημένη άποψη από χίλιες δυο παραμέτρους, όχι κατά βάση καθαρά ορθολογιστικές ή ματεριαλιστικές, αλλά κυρίως εκφράζοντας έναν βαθμό αυτογνωσίας , απαλλαγμένης από φοβικά σύνδρομα μεταθανάτιας αγωνίας για την κατάληξη του σαρκίου του. 
Παραθέτω μια ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη του Victor Stenger, που με λογικά επιχειρήματα αποτυπώνονται οι αρχές του κινήματος των Νέων Αθεϊστών - δυστυχώς το link είναι από το δικό μου blog και φυσικά δεν είναι κανείς υποχρεωμένος να το διαβάσει , εάν δεν το επιθυμεί - http://sabbpat.blogspot.com/2010/12/...-24122010.html

----------


## marian_m

> εσυ εισαι η κολαση και ο παραδεισος εσυ....λολ τραγουδηστε πριν βγουν οι υπερανω και μας φιμωσουν...ναι αυτοι που δεν εχουν σταυρωσει καμμια ανησυχια και εσωτερικη αναζητηση αλλα χωνουν μπηχτες λολ.


Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι ένα ακόμα τρανταχτό παράδειγμα αυτών που υποστηρίζουν κάποιοι από μας για τις θρησκείες. Το τι κακό έχουν κάνει στην ανθρωπότητα. Και συνεχίζουν να κάνουν. Εδώ σε ένα θέμα και κοντέψαμε να μαλλιοτραβηχτούμε. Θεέ και Κύριε!

----------


## PETRAN

> Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι ένα ακόμα τρανταχτό παράδειγμα αυτών που υποστηρίζουν κάποιοι από μας για τις θρησκείες. Το τι κακό έχουν κάνει στην ανρωπότητα. Και συνεχίζουν να κάνουν. Εδώ σε ένα θέμα και κοντέψαμε να μαλλιοτραβηχτούμε. Θεέ και Κύριε!




Πρόσεξες και εσύ πόσο πιο επιθετικοί ήταν αυτοί υπερ του χριστιανισμού? Αποδεικνύει περίτρανα αυτό που είχε πει ο Ghandi. "Μου αρέσει ο χριστός σας, δεν μου αρέσουν οι χριστιανοί σας".

----------


## marian_m

> Πρόσεξες και εσύ πόσο πιο επιθετικοί ήταν αυτοί υπερ του χριστιανισμού? Αποδεικνύει περίτρανα αυτό που είχε πει ο Ghandi. "Μου αρέσει ο χριστός σας, δεν μου αρέσουν οι χριστιανοί σας".


Φυσικά το πρόσεξα και ομολογώ ότι μου έκανε εντύπωση. Έχω εκφράσει τη γνώμη μου για διάφορα θέματα εδώ μέσα, αλλά πότε δεν είδα τόσο έντονες αντιδράσεις. Πιο πολύ με εκπλήττει η μεροληψία τους. Αυτοί έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να επιτίθονται προσωπικά επειδή ένιωσαν θιγμένοι, εμείς αντιθέτως θα πρέπει να σωπαίνουμε, μιας και η πίστη είναι κάτι προσωπικό. 
Είναι φοβερή η πλύση εγκεφάλου που έχουν κάνει οι θρησκείες στους ανθρώπους.

----------


## carrot

Κάτι ενδιαφέρον:

http://www.calicocat.com/2004/05/is-...-all-evil.html

In the Book of Genesis, Cain kills his brother Abel because he is jealous that Abel’s offering to God was better received than his own. He is jealous that Abel has achieved higher status than him.

Idealists wonder why we can’t live in a world where everyone is equal, and therefore where there is no greed or jealousy resulting from status differences. Unfortunately, they overlook the fact that our desire to have higher status than others is part of our human nature, and nothing can change it.
The goal of communism was that an economic system would be created where no one would be rich or poor, where everyone would have equal wealth. The problem is that such a system is impossible. Man’s desire to rise ahead of others is too strong, and money is not the only thing that man competes over. And because all men are not equal in ability and other characteristics, no matter what the playing field is, some will rise ahead and others will fall behind, and those who are behind will feel intense jealousy, even if the competition is about something other than money.

----------


## carrot

Είναι και μια άποψη γιατί μόνο μια λεπτή γραμμή μας χωρίζει όλους από το να πάρουμε ένα όπλο και να σφαχτούμε μεταξύ μας.

----------


## alexandros3

lol νομίζω ότι το thread είναι μία εξαίρετικη παράθεση της λεγόμενης human condition αν μη τι άλλο! (των humans που την απαρτίζουμε εδώ τουλάχιστον). 
Δεν τα διάβασα όλα αλλά για το θέμα του θυμού vs φόβου, πολλές φορές ο φόβος κρύβεται πίσω από ένα θυμό, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα έτσι (τις περισσότερες φορές είναι όμως νομίζω, throwing rocks to hide your hands κτλ κτλ).

----------


## ανεμος

> lol νομίζω ότι το thread είναι μία εξαίρετικη παράθεση της λεγόμενης human condition αν μη τι άλλο! (των humans που την απαρτίζουμε εδώ τουλάχιστον). 
> Δεν τα διάβασα όλα αλλά για το θέμα του θυμού vs φόβου, πολλές φορές ο φόβος κρύβεται πίσω από ένα θυμό, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα έτσι (τις περισσότερες φορές είναι όμως νομίζω, throwing rocks to hide your hands κτλ κτλ).


δεν ειμαστε χιουμανς ειμαστε υνχιουμανς.....οχι ρε συ τιλες?αφου το λενε οι ερευνες και οι μελετες....τωρα θα κοιταζουμε εμεις τι λεμε η τι λενε οι ερευνες?τσ τσ......κακο παιδι...
σε παρακαλω επειδη δεν μιλαω ξενα....μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι σημαινει αυτο το αγγλικο που εγραψες?λολολο

----------


## alexandros3

Human condition?
Είναι μια αγγλική φράση που τείνει να... "σκεπάζει" τα πάντα. Π.χ. αντιπαραθέσεις, πόλεμοι κτλ κτλ αφερεγγυηότητα, προσβολές, τη μαύρη τους τη τύφλα με λίγα λόγια - γιατί συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά;
human condition = η ανθρώπινη κατάσταση : D
έχει κάτι το καλωσυνάτο πάντως μέσα της η φράση, μια μικρή καταννόηση.

----------


## ανεμος

Ωραια,δλδ πεδιο μαχης.Πισω απο καθε αφορμη υπάρχει και μια αιτια....πιστευεις λοιπον οτι ολη αυτη η αντιπαραθεση εχει να κανει με την θρησκεια?η οτι πισω απο αυτο υπάρχει κατι αλλο που για το καθενα ειναι διαφορετικο?
Θελω εδω να αναφερω οτι εγω προσωπικα δεν αναφερθηκα στο θεμα θρησκεια αλλα πιστη σε Θεο...........

----------


## keep_walking

*θρησκεία* η [θriskía] Ο25 *:* *1.* σύνολο ιδεών και αντιλήψεων που έχουν σχέση με την πίστη του ανθρώπου στην ύπαρξη μιας ανώτερης δύναμης (θεότητας) και συνοδεύονται από τελετουργικές πράξεις που σκοπό έχουν την απευθείας μεταφυσική επικοινωνία της ανθρώπινης ψυχής με τη δύναμη αυτή: _Mονοθεϊστική / πολυθεϊστική_ ~. _H_ ~ _των αρχαίων Ελλήνων. Iουδαϊκή / χριστιανική / μουσουλμανική_ ~. _Θεμελιωτής / ιδρυτής / αρχηγός / οπαδός μιας θρησκείας. Φυσικές* θρησκείες._ ~ _εξ αποκαλύψεως*. H επίσημη_ ~ _ενός κράτους._ (έκφρ.) _πατρίδα / πατρίς,_ ~_, οικογένεια*._ *2.* (μτφ.) για κτ. προς το οποίο δείχνει κανείς μια σχεδόν θρησκευτική πίστη και αφοσίωση. [λόγ. < ελνστ. _θρησκεία,_ αρχ. σημ.: `θρησκευτική λατρεία, τελετή΄] 

Για να μιλαμε ολοι την ιδια γλωσσα λολ.

----------


## alexandros3

Αφού υπήρχαν (στο παρελθόν) άθεες κοινωνίες που προχώρησαν σε φρικτά εγκλήματα, αιματηρούς πολέμους κτλ, προφανώς δεν είναι θέμα θρησκείας. Κάθε έγκλημα θέλει έναν ηθικό μανδύα να το σκεπάζει. 
Για την αντιπαράθεση εδώ; 
Ο καθένας πιστεύει αυτό που θέλει κι εκπροσωπεί τον εαυτό του... Δεν θα κάτσω να ξαναγράφω τα ίδια : )

----------


## carrot

> Αφού υπήρχαν (στο παρελθόν) άθεες κοινωνίες που προχώρησαν σε φρικτά εγκλήματα, αιματηρούς πολέμους κτλ, προφανώς δεν είναι θέμα θρησκείας.
> Για την αντιπαράθεση εδώ;
> Ο καθένας πιστεύει αυτό που θέλει κι εκπροσωπεί τον εαυτό του... Δεν θα κάτσω να ξαναγράφω τα ίδια : )


Κι όμως πολλοί δεν πιστεύουν σε τίποτα. Και οι πολιτικοί εκπροσωπούν τον λαό. και καλα.
Φοβού το Θεό γιατί μάλλον εκείνος δεν πιστέυει πως υπάρχουμε...
Που να μας δει από τόσο μακρυά...

----------


## alexandros3

Δεν ξέρω. 
Εμένα πάντα με προσέχει ; )

----------


## ανεμος

> εσυ εισαι η κολαση και ο παραδεισος εσυ....λολ τραγουδηστε πριν βγουν οι υπερανω και μας φιμωσουν...ναι αυτοι που δεν εχουν σταυρωσει καμμια ανησυχια και εσωτερικη αναζητηση αλλα χωνουν μπηχτες λολ.


Κηπ νομιζω οτι κανενας δεν βρεθηκε πανω απο το πληκτρολογιο σου και σε εμποδιζε να γραψεις ετσι δεν ειναι?δεν νομιζω να θες πιστεψω οτι <<φωνες>> οι δικες μου η των αλλων σταθηκαν εμποδιο να εκφραστεις...κοινως αυτο ειναι δικο σου.....
τωρα παλι εσυ δλδ κρινεις οτι οσοι δεν ταυτιζονται μαζι σου δεν εχουν εσωτερικες ανησυχιες η αναζητησεις πως το ξερεις αυτο?πηγαζει απο τα λογικα επιχειρηματα σου?αφου-αρα κτλπ
θα ηθελα να απαντησεις εδω οχι οπως πιο πανω που σου εγραψα αλλα δεν απαντησες.Οχι δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενος σου γραφω την επιθυμια μου...Σ αυτο θελω να σου γραψω οτι βεβαια απαντησες στην Σοφια και απο το περιεχομενο της απαντησης που εδωσες καταλαβα οτι προφανως διαφωνεις....και εγω διαφωνω μαζι σου για το θυμο,φοβο και την σχεση τους.
Βεβαια μπορεις να το γυρισεις στην πλακα(λολ) και να πεις οτι απλα εκανες χιουμουρ αλλα νομιζω οτι τα πιο σοβαρα πραγματα τα λεμε στην πλακα.........

----------


## ανεμος

> *θρησκεία* η [θriskía] Ο25 *:* *1.* σύνολο ιδεών και αντιλήψεων που έχουν σχέση με την πίστη του ανθρώπου στην ύπαρξη μιας ανώτερης δύναμης (θεότητας) και συνοδεύονται από τελετουργικές πράξεις που σκοπό έχουν την απευθείας μεταφυσική επικοινωνία της ανθρώπινης ψυχής με τη δύναμη αυτή: _Mονοθεϊστική / πολυθεϊστική_ ~. _H_ ~ _των αρχαίων Ελλήνων. Iουδαϊκή / χριστιανική / μουσουλμανική_ ~. _Θεμελιωτής / ιδρυτής / αρχηγός / οπαδός μιας θρησκείας. Φυσικές* θρησκείες._ ~ _εξ αποκαλύψεως*. H επίσημη_ ~ _ενός κράτους._ (έκφρ.) _πατρίδα / πατρίς,_ ~_, οικογένεια*._ *2.* (μτφ.) για κτ. προς το οποίο δείχνει κανείς μια σχεδόν θρησκευτική πίστη και αφοσίωση. [λόγ. < ελνστ. _θρησκεία,_ αρχ. σημ.: `θρησκευτική λατρεία, τελετή΄] 
> 
> Για να μιλαμε ολοι την ιδια γλωσσα λολ.


αγαπητε κηπ δεν μπορω να μιλησω την ιδια γλωσσα με σενα δλδ να ταυτιστω με το δικο σου εφοσον για μενα δεν ειναι ετσι......γιατι το ζουμι ειναι εκει <<μπορω να πιστευω σ εναν Θεο οπου δεν ταμπελωνεται?>>ναι κηπ μπορω τι να κανουμε τωρα?
επισης εγω δε ν συμφωνω ουτε με τις ιδεες ουτε τις αντιληψεις εγω μιλησα για το πως βιωνω την πιστη και για τιποτε περισσοτερο........

----------


## ανεμος

> Αφού υπήρχαν (στο παρελθόν) άθεες κοινωνίες που προχώρησαν σε φρικτά εγκλήματα, αιματηρούς πολέμους κτλ, προφανώς δεν είναι θέμα θρησκείας. Κάθε έγκλημα θέλει έναν ηθικό μανδύα να το σκεπάζει. 
> Για την αντιπαράθεση εδώ; 
> Ο καθένας πιστεύει αυτό που θέλει κι εκπροσωπεί τον εαυτό του... Δεν θα κάτσω να ξαναγράφω τα ίδια : )


χαιρομαι να συμφωνω μαζι σου ο καθενας εκπροσωπει τον εαυτο του,αυτον που περναει μεσα απο ενα πληκρολογιο και τιποτε περισσοτερο απλα καμια φορα η αναγκη για υπεροχη καποιων ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο την αναγκη για επικοινωνια........

----------


## sabb

> Ωραια,δλδ πεδιο μαχης.Πισω απο καθε αφορμη υπάρχει και μια αιτια....πιστευεις λοιπον οτι ολη αυτη η αντιπαραθεση εχει να κανει με την θρησκεια?η οτι πισω απο αυτο υπάρχει κατι αλλο που για το καθενα ειναι διαφορετικο?
> Θελω εδω να αναφερω οτι εγω προσωπικα δεν αναφερθηκα στο θεμα θρησκεια αλλα πιστη σε Θεο...........


Η αντιπαράθεση έχει να κάνει καθαρά με την θρησκεία , όταν η πίστη σε κάτι υπέρτατο ομαδοποιείται κι από προσωπική υπόθεση του καθένα, μεταβάλλεται σε υπόθεση των μαζών. Συνήθως οι μάζες χρησιμοποιούνται για να εξυπηρετήσουν συμφέροντα -ο G.W.Bush έκανε πόλεμο εναντίον των "κακών" μουσουλμάνων με σύνθημα το God Bless America, μια σημειολογική αναφορά στη σύγκρουση του καλού (χριστιανισμός) με το αιώνιο κακό (ισλάμ). Η παραπλάνηση αυτή έγινε αναπόφευκτη μια που η υποτιθέμενη πολιτικοστρατιωτική αιτία ενός όχι και τόσο παράλογου πολέμου από τη στιγμή που οι Αμερικάνοι ήθελαν να βάλουν χέρι στην κυριαρχία της Μ. ανατολής και ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό (πετρελαϊκή εκμετάλλευση, έξαρση της πολεμικής βιομηχανίας, εδραίωση του αμερικανικού ηγεμονισμού), είχε καταρριφθεί από τις άκαρπες έρευνες για τα όπλα μαζικής καταστροφής που υποτίθεται πως διέθετε ο Σαντάμ Χουσεϊν .
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, το να πιστεύει κάποιος στο χριστιανικό ή εβραϊκό θεό, στο κοράνι , στο βούδα, στο κίτρινο σύννεφο ή στον Τουτατί , είναι θεμιτό όταν παραμένει μια προσωπική υπόθεση . Δεν θα μπορούσα να κατηγορήσω κανέναν για το τι πιστεύει, αρκεί αυτό που πιστεύει να μην μαζικοποιείται, άγεται και φέρεται από επιτήδειους με αρνητικές επιπτώσεις όχι μόνο στη δική μου ζωή αλλά κύρια στην εξελικτική πορεία της ανθρωπότητας μακριά από προκαταλήψεις, δεισιδαιμονίες, φοβικά σύνδρομα....

Αν ο καθένας κρύβει το θεό μέσα του, όπως κι αν τον ονομάζει, για ποιο λόγο δεν νιώθει την ανάγκη, αυτή του την προσωπική υπόθεση να την κάνει εργαλείο για την δική του προσωπική πνευματική ανάταση αλλά απλόχερα την προσφέρει βορά στις ορέξεις κάποιων που ανάλογα με τα εκάστοτε συμφέροντα τους, στρατολογούν την πίστη ?

Το ερώτημα δεν είναι ρητορικό....

----------


## ανεμος

> Η αντιπαράθεση έχει να κάνει καθαρά με την θρησκεία , όταν η πίστη σε κάτι υπέρτατο ομαδοποιείται κι από προσωπική υπόθεση του καθένα, μεταβάλλεται σε υπόθεση των μαζών. Συνήθως οι μάζες χρησιμοποιούνται για να εξυπηρετήσουν συμφέροντα -ο G.W.Bush έκανε πόλεμο εναντίον των "κακών" μουσουλμάνων με σύνθημα το God Bless America, μια σημειολογική αναφορά στη σύγκρουση του καλού (χριστιανισμός) με το αιώνιο κακό (ισλάμ). Η παραπλάνηση αυτή έγινε αναπόφευκτη μια που η υποτιθέμενη πολιτικοστρατιωτική αιτία ενός όχι και τόσο παράλογου πολέμου από τη στιγμή που οι Αμερικάνοι ήθελαν να βάλουν χέρι στην κυριαρχία της Μ. ανατολής και ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό (πετρελαϊκή εκμετάλλευση, έξαρση της πολεμικής βιομηχανίας, εδραίωση του αμερικανικού ηγεμονισμού), είχε καταρριφθεί από τις άκαρπες έρευνες για τα όπλα μαζικής καταστροφής που υποτίθεται πως διέθετε ο Σαντάμ Χουσεϊν .
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, το να πιστεύει κάποιος στο χριστιανικό ή εβραϊκό θεό, στο κοράνι , στο βούδα, στο κίτρινο σύννεφο ή στον Τουτατί , είναι θεμιτό όταν παραμένει μια προσωπική υπόθεση . Δεν θα μπορούσα να κατηγορήσω κανέναν για το τι πιστεύει, αρκεί αυτό που πιστεύει να μην μαζικοποιείται, άγεται και φέρεται από επιτήδειους με αρνητικές επιπτώσεις όχι μόνο στη δική μου ζωή αλλά κύρια στην εξελικτική πορεία της ανθρωπότητας μακριά από προκαταλήψεις, δεισιδαιμονίες, φοβικά σύνδρομα....
> 
> Αν ο καθένας κρύβει το θεό μέσα του, όπως κι αν τον ονομάζει, για ποιο λόγο δεν νιώθει την ανάγκη, αυτή του την προσωπική υπόθεση να την κάνει εργαλείο για την δική του προσωπική πνευματική ανάταση αλλά απλόχερα την προσφέρει βορά στις ορέξεις κάποιων που ανάλογα με τα εκάστοτε συμφέροντα τους, στρατολογούν την πίστη ?
> 
> Το ερώτημα δεν είναι ρητορικό....


Σαββ δεσμευομαι να σου απαντησω..οχι τωρα ομως!Ετσι και αλλιως απο την δικια μας διενεξη ξεκινησε ολο αυτο...................

----------


## sabb

> Σαββ δεσμευομαι να σου απαντησω..οχι τωρα ομως!Ετσι και αλλιως απο την δικια μας διενεξη ξεκινησε ολο αυτο...................


Take your time...Δεν βιάζομαι

----------


## PETRAN

> Δεν ξέρω. 
> Εμένα πάντα με προσέχει ; )




Ποιος ο θεός? Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος. Την τελευταία φορά που τσέκαρα τα πιο πολλά παιδιά με καρκίνο δεν τα πρόσεξε. Πολύ κουφάλα ρε συ αυτός ο θεός πάντως να έχει προτιμήσεις. Όπως είπε και η Ρειν "πανάγαθος my arse"



Μπορώ να δεχθώ διάφορα. Αυτό που δεν δέχομαι με τίποτα και θεωρώ παντελώς γελοίο είναι ότι ο θεός παρεμβαίνει καθημερινά στους ανθρώπους. Μπάζει τόσο πολύ από παντού αυτό που δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα μπαλώματος.

----------


## streidi

Μάλλον η θεία παρέμβαση περιμένεις να είναι σύμφωνη με αυτό που ΕΣΥ κρίνεις ότι θα έπρεπε να συμβεί σε καθε περίπτωση;

----------


## PETRAN

> Μάλλον η θεία παρέμβαση περιμένεις να είναι σύμφωνη με αυτό που ΕΣΥ κρίνεις ότι θα έπρεπε να συμβεί σε καθε περίπτωση;




Σωστά, η θεία παρέμβαση έκρινε όλα αυτά τα παιδιά να παιθάνουνε πριν καλά καλά μεγαλώσουνε και κάποιοι άλλοι να σωθούνε από αεροπορικό πολύ λογικό και αγαθό (παν-άγαθος θεός ΠΑΝ-άγαθος θεός repeat/). Αν φιλήσεις δε και το λείψανο δεν θα πάθεις ποτέ καρκίνο.

----------


## marian_m

> Ποιος ο θεός? Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος. Την τελευταία φορά που τσέκαρα τα πιο πολλά παιδιά με καρκίνο δεν τα πρόσεξε. Πολύ κουφάλα ρε συ αυτός ο θεός πάντως να έχει προτιμήσεις. Όπως είπε και η Ρειν "πανάγαθος my arse"
> Μπορώ να δεχθώ διάφορα. Αυτό που δεν δέχομαι με τίποτα και θεωρώ παντελώς γελοίο είναι ότι ο θεός παρεμβαίνει καθημερινά στους ανθρώπους. Μπάζει τόσο πολύ από παντού αυτό που δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα μπαλώματος.


Αυτούς που αγαπάει πολύ τους παίρνει δίπλα του! Ειδικά αυτά τα παιδάκια στην Αφρική, πρέπει να τα λατρεύει. :Smile: 

Τώρα φοβάμαι μην αρχίσει ο λιθοβολισμός!

----------


## streidi

> Σωστά, η θεία παρέμβαση έκρινε όλα αυτά τα παιδιά να παιθάνουνε πριν καλά καλά μεγαλώσουνε και κάποιοι άλλοι να σωθούνε από αεροπορικό πολύ λογικό και αγαθό (παν-άγαθος θεός ΠΑΝ-άγαθος θεός repeat/). Αν φιλήσεις δε και το λείψανο δεν θα πάθεις ποτέ καρκίνο.


Ναι, προφανώς αυτό έκρινε η θεία παρέμβαση. Μάλλον ξέρεις τι είναι ο θάνατος και άρα κρίνεις ότι αυτά τα παιδάκια δε θα έπρεπε να έχουν πεθάνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση,ε; Επίσης ξέρεις τι είναι πιο καλό να συμβεί σε κάθε περίπτωση, από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## sabb

> Μάλλον η θεία παρέμβαση περιμένεις να είναι σύμφωνη με αυτό που ΕΣΥ κρίνεις ότι θα έπρεπε να συμβεί σε καθε περίπτωση;


Γιατί όχι ? Αν η ηθική των ανθρώπων διαφέρει από εκείνη του θεού, τότε μάλλον δεν ισχύει το καθ' εικόνα και καθ' ομοίωση...

Ό,τι δεν συμβαδίζει με την ανθρώπινη ηθική κι αναφέρομαι σ'αυτό που εσύ ονομάζεις θεία παρέμβαση , βαφτίζεται αλληγορία, αλλιώς αντιλαμβάνεται τα πράγματα ο θεός και άλλα λόγια ν'αγαπιόμαστε....
Δηλαδή, όταν ο θεός έλεγε με ποιες αξίες να βαδίσει κάποιος στη ζωή του για να κερδίσει την αιωνιότητα δεν αλληγορούσε (Αγία Γραφή - βρίθει μυρίων εδαφίων που έχουν διαψευσθεί στην πράξη αλλά φυσικά θεωρούνται σαν αλληγορίες για να μην αυτοαναιρεθούν ή ακυρωθούν), και όταν στην καθημερινότητα αποδεικνύεται πως ο θεός έχει γυρισμένη την πλάτη σε όσα κακά συντελούνται, είναι γιατί εμείς δεν μπορούμε να κατανοήσουμε το πως αντιλαμβάνεται ο ίδιος την παρουσία του στον κόσμο...

Η αλληγορία είναι το άλλοθι της θρησκείας όταν η ίδια αυτοαναιρείται από την πραγματικότητα, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ένας θείος γραπτός λόγος να είναι αλληγορικός όταν την εποχή που γράφτηκε απευθυνόταν κυρίως σε απλούς αναλφάβητους ανθρώπους...

----------


## streidi

Δεν μίλησα για τη ηθική, μίλησα για λογική. 
Η λογική του ανθρώπου για να διαμορφώσει επιχειρήματα χρειάζεται δεδομένα. Σε ένα θέμα, όμως όπως ό θάνατος, ποια έιναι τα δεδομένα;
Αν δεχτούμε στα δεδομένα του Θεού, για παράδειγμα, ότι υπάρχει και επόμενη ζωή, όπου αυτό το συγκεκριμένο παιδάκι που πέθανε θα είναι ευτυχισμένο, ενώ ο άνθρωπος που έζησε 80 χρόνια μέσα στη χλιδή ίσως όχι, δεν θα το βλέπαμε και εμείς διαφορετικά;
Να ξεκαθαρίσω, Sabb, ότι δεν θέλω να προσηλυτίσω κανέναν, απλά να συζητήσω και να πάρω κι άλλες απόψεις.
Επιπλέον, ζητώ να πάρετε ως δεδομένο το παραπάνω, μόνο προς χάρην του διαλόγου, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ.

----------


## PETRAN

> Δεν μίλησα για τη ηθική, μίλησα για λογική. 
> Η λογική του ανθρώπου για να διαμορφώσει επιχειρήματα χρειάζεται δεδομένα. Σε ένα θέμα, όμως όπως ό θάνατος, ποια έιναι τα δεδομένα;
> Αν δεχτούμε στα δεδομένα του Θεού, για παράδειγμα, ότι υπάρχει και επόμενη ζωή, όπου αυτό το συγκεκριμένο παιδάκι που πέθανε θα είναι ευτυχισμένο, ενώ ο άνθρωπος που έζησε 80 χρόνια μέσα στη χλιδή ίσως όχι, δεν θα το βλέπαμε και εμείς διαφορετικά;
> Να ξεκαθαρίσω, Sabb, ότι δεν θέλω να προσηλυτίσω κανέναν, απλά να συζητήσω και να πάρω κι άλλες απόψεις.
> Επιπλέον, ζητώ να πάρετε ως δεδομένο το παραπάνω, μόνο προς χάρην του διαλόγου, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ.




Αν έστω ότι υπάρχει παράδεισος και το παιδάκι βρεθεί κοντά στον θεό όπου είναι ωραία (άγνωστο γιατί να μην βρεθεί στην κόλαση πάμε παρακάτω), οι γονείς του στην γη θα περάσουν απίστευτο πόνο και δυστυχία. Το γεγονός λοιπόν ότι με μια πράξη του προκάλεσε απίστευτη δυστυχία σε κάποιους δεν τον κάνει "πανάγαθο". 


Δεν υπάρχει πιο άτοπο πράγμα από την πίστη στα "θεικά θαύματα". Όταν πέφτει κάποιος νεκρός από ανακοπή καρδιάς στον δρόμο ήταν "κακή τύχη" και όχι "θεικό θαύμα". Άγνωστο πότε τα γεγονότα βαφτίζονται "θεικά" και πότε "τυχαία". Όταν κάποιος συνέρχεται από κόμμα "ήταν θαύμα". WTF. Μα γιατί να είναι θαύμα το καλό (με ανθρώπινα και προσωπικά κριτήρια) γεγονός και όχι το κακό!? "Γιατί το καλό είναι καλό" 


Α,ο θεός κάνει "καλά" με ανθρώπινα και εγωιστικά κριτήρια αλλά παρ όλα αυτά αφήνει τον άλλο από ανακοπή καρδιάς οκ...


Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο θεός αφήνει τον άνθρωπο ελεύθερο να επιλέγει ΜΟΝΟΣ του την μοίρα του. Μην κοιτάς που παρεμβαίνει (και με πολύ άσχημο τρόπο) κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι ενώ γνωρίζει ήδη το μέλλον και το τι θα γίνει...

----------


## sabb

> Δεν μίλησα για τη ηθική, μίλησα για λογική. 
> Η λογική του ανθρώπου για να διαμορφώσει επιχειρήματα χρειάζεται δεδομένα. Σε ένα θέμα, όμως όπως ό θάνατος, ποια έιναι τα δεδομένα;
> Αν δεχτούμε στα δεδομένα του Θεού, για παράδειγμα, ότι υπάρχει και επόμενη ζωή,* όπου αυτό το συγκεκριμένο παιδάκι που πέθανε θα είναι ευτυχισμένο*, ενώ ο άνθρωπος που έζησε 80 χρόνια μέσα στη χλιδή ίσως όχι, δεν θα το βλέπαμε και εμείς διαφορετικά;
> Να ξεκαθαρίσω, Sabb, ότι δεν θέλω να προσηλυτίσω κανέναν, απλά να συζητήσω και να πάρω κι άλλες απόψεις.
> Επιπλέον, ζητώ να πάρετε ως δεδομένο το παραπάνω, μόνο προς χάρην του διαλόγου, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ.


Είμαι χίλια τα εκατό σίγουρος πως η μάνα κι ο πατέρας αυτού του παιδιού, δεν συμμερίζονται αυτή σου την άποψη. 
Και το σενάριο της επόμενης ζωής είναι διάτρητο - προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να αντιλαμβάνεται ευτυχισμένο την αιωνιότητα ένα βρέφος 2 μηνών που δεν έχει αναπτύξει συνείδηση και σκοτώθηκε από τα εκρηκτικά ενός βλαμμένου που τα ζώστηκε για να πάει στον παράδεισο του. Κατανοείς τον παραλογισμό ? 

Κατά τα άλλα , δεν σε κατηγόρησε κανείς και ιδίως εγώ για κάτι, έχεις μια άποψη που είναι καθόλα σεβαστή και ο προβληματισμός του καθένα συμβάλλει τα μέγιστα στη ροή της συζήτησης. Φυσικά το να διαφωνούμε είναι και η πεμπτουσία του διαλόγου, επομένως βιάστηκες λανθασμένα να απολογηθείς για κάτι που δεν κατηγορήθηκες από κανένα...

----------


## streidi

Μα ποιος μίλησε για θαύματα; Προφανώς και είναι πολύ απλοϊκό να πιστεύει κανείς αυτό που περιγράφεις. 
Ο Θεός δεν ενεργεί με ανθρώπινα και εγωιστικά κριτήρια, όπως λες, εμείς, κρίνουμε τις ενέργειες του Θεού με τα δικά μας εγωιστικά κριτήρια!
Το ότι ο Θεός αφήνει τον άνθρωπο να επιλέγει τη μοίρα του, έχει να κάνει με αυτά που περνούν από το χέρι του ανθρώπου, και με τις επιλογές που κάνει στη ζωή του, όχι με το ποιος θα πεθάνει και πότε, ή με το ποιος θα αρρωστήσει. Η αρρώστια και ο θάνατος, προφανώς και δεν ανήκουν σε αυτά που περνούν από τα χέρια μας.

----------


## PETRAN

> Μα ποιος μίλησε για θαύματα; Προφανώς και είναι πολύ απλοϊκό να πιστεύει κανείς αυτό που περιγράφεις. 
> Ο Θεός δεν ενεργεί με ανθρώπινα και εγωιστικά κριτήρια, όπως λες, εμείς, κρίνουμε τις ενέργειες του Θεού με τα δικά μας εγωιστικά κριτήρια!
> Το ότι ο Θεός αφήνει τον άνθρωπο να επιλέγει τη μοίρα του, έχει να κάνει με αυτά που περνούν από το χέρι του ανθρώπου, και με τις επιλογές που κάνει στη ζωή του, όχι με το ποιος θα πεθάνει και πότε, ή με το ποιος θα αρρωστήσει. Η αρρώστια και ο θάνατος, προφανώς και δεν ανήκουν σε αυτά που περνούν από τα χέρια μας.



Εγώ μίλησα συγκεκριμένα για την θεική παρέμβαση και τα θαύματα, που τα πιστεύουν πολλοί χριστιανοί και είναι μέσα στην χριστιανική θρησκεία. Αυτά είναι εντελως άτοπα γιατί είναι άτοπο ο θεός να παρεμβαίνει στις ζωές των ανθρώπων, την στιγμή μάλιστα που ο άνθρωπος υποτίθεται ότι επιλέγει μόνος του (καθώς και για τα ηθικά προβλήματα που δημιουργεί κάτι τέτοιο όπως τα γράψαμε πριν με τον sabb).


Ωραία, όταν ο άλλος γεννιέται με νευρολογική-ψυχιατρική διαταραχή, αυτισμό , νοητική στέρηση η ξέρω γω τι και δεν είναι σε θέση να επιλέξει ορθά τι συμβαίνει? Πρώτα από όλα αφού υπάρχει ο πανάγαθος-πανταχού παρών θεός γιατί να γεννηθεί αυτός έτσι? Δεύτερον αν αυτός προκαλέσει κακό-στον εαυτό του η στους άλλους- αλλά δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να το καταλάβει τι γίνεται?

----------


## streidi

> Είμαι χίλια τα εκατό σίγουρος πως η μάνα κι ο πατέρας αυτού του παιδιού, δεν συμμερίζονται αυτή σου την άποψη. 
> Και το σενάριο της επόμενης ζωής είναι διάτρητο - προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να αντιλαμβάνεται ευτυχισμένο την αιωνιότητα ένα βρέφος 2 μηνών που δεν έχει αναπτύξει συνείδηση και σκοτώθηκε από τα εκρηκτικά ενός βλαμμένου που τα ζώστηκε για να πάει στον παράδεισο του. Κατανοείς τον παραλογισμό ? 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα , δεν σε κατηγόρησε κανείς και ιδίως εγώ για κάτι, έχεις μια άποψη που είναι καθόλα σεβαστή και ο προβληματισμός του καθένα συμβάλλει τα μέγιστα στη ροή της συζήτησης. Φυσικά το να διαφωνούμε είναι και η πεμπτουσία του διαλόγου, επομένως βιάστηκες λανθασμένα να απολογηθείς για κάτι που δεν κατηγορήθηκες από κανένα...


Η απολογία πήγαινε σε προηγούμενο θέμα, όπου πάλι ειχαμε διαφωνήσει, τέλος πάντων... :-)
Κι εγώ είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρη ότι οι γονείς του παιδιύ αυτού δε θα ήθελαν να συμβεί αυτό, όπως ούτε εγώ θα ήθελα να συμβεί σε μένα, ή σε κάποιον δικό μου.
Όσο για το σενάριο της επόμενης ζωής, δέχομαι ότι είναι κάτι πέρα από την ανθρώπινη λογική. Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί ότι δεν ξέρουμε αν ισχύει. 
Αν κάποιος δε θέλει να πιστέψει κάτι που δε μπορεί να εξηγηθεί με τη λογική, τότε ο Θεός δε χωράει στη ζωή του, το δέχομαι.
Αν όμως συζητάμε για τη λογική, ή την ηθική αν θέλεις, του Θεού, τότε δε μπορούμε να βασιστούμε αποκλειστικά στη ανθρώπινη λογική, αυτό νομίζω πως είναι το σημείο που διίστανται οι απόψεις μας.
Γιατί εσύ θα παραθέτεις συνεχώς λογικά επιχειρήματα, επαρκώς τεκμηριωμένα, που ισχύουν, και θα έχεις δίκιο από την πλευρά σου, και εγώ θα επιμένω συνεχώς ότι τα σχετικά με το Θεό και το νόημα της ζωής και του θανάτου δε μπορούν να βασιστούν στη λογική,αλλά στο προσωπικό βίωμα και στην πίστη. Και κατά τη γνώμη μου κι εγώ θα έχω δίκιο

----------


## streidi

> Εγώ μίλησα συγκεκριμένα για την θεική παρέμβαση και τα θαύματα, που τα πιστεύουν πολλοί χριστιανοί και είναι μέσα στην χριστιανική θρησκεία. Αυτά είναι εντελως άτοπα γιατί είναι άτοπο ο θεός να παρεμβαίνει στις ζωές των ανθρώπων, την στιγμή μάλιστα που ο άνθρωπος υποτίθεται ότι επιλέγει μόνος του (καθώς και για τα ηθικά προβλήματα που δημιουργεί κάτι τέτοιο όπως τα γράψαμε πριν με τον sabb).


Με συγχωρείς, αλλά τα θαύματα, όπως τα περιγράφεις, δεν είναι μέσα στη χριστιανική πίστη. Πουθενά δε λεει ότι αν πιστεύεις στο Χριστό και τηρείς το θέλημά Του όλα θα σου πηγαίνουν καλά και θα είσαι προνομιούχος έναντι των άλλων ανθρώπων. Μάλλον τα αντίθετα λέει, ότι θα έχεις δυσκολίες. (Μιλάω για την ορθοδοξία, γιατί ο προτεσταντισμός ίσως και να πρεσβεύει κάτι τέτοιο.)

----------


## sabb

Τότε καλή μου Κατερίνα, αν θα πρέπει να βάλουμε στην άκρη την λογική , όποια συζήτηση και να ξεκινήσουμε να κάνουμε θα είναι ατέρμονη και φυσικά ατελέσφορη. Το αναπόδεικτο υπερφυσικό που σκέφτεται κι ενεργεί με κριτήρια διαφορετικά από τα ανθρώπινα, είναι ένα αδιαπέραστο τείχος, γιατί στην εκλογίκευση ορθώνεται ένα τεράστιο "κι αν δεν είναι έτσι ?"...
Πριν από χιλιάδες χρόνια, οι κεραυνοί που έπεφταν δεν μπορούσαν να εξηγηθούν με την λογική γιατί δεν υπήρχε η γνώση για να εξηγήσει αυτό το φαινόμενο και επομένως θεοποιήθηκε. Σήμερα ξέρουμε πως είναι ένα φυσικό φαινόμενο. Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό, αυτά που παλιότερα γνωρίζαμε σαν θεϊκές παρεμβάσεις (σεισμοί, καταποντισμοί, πλημμύρες) δεν είναι παρά φυσικά φαινόμενα. Σήμερα τα θεωρούμε κατά το δοκούν,σαν θεϊκά σημάδια για την επερχόμενη κρίση...
Έτσι, φυσικά και δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε άκρη..........

ΥΓ Δεν θυμάμαι να σ' έχω παρεξηγήσει σε κάτι...Ίσα ίσα που θεωρώ την παρουσία σου αρκούντως κόσμια, το να έχουμε διαφωνήσει δεν νομίζω πως δημιουργεί αποστάσεις σε ένα ισότιμο διάλογο, τουλάχιστον δεν πρέπει....

----------


## PETRAN

> Η απολογία πήγαινε σε προηγούμενο θέμα, όπου πάλι ειχαμε διαφωνήσει, τέλος πάντων... :-)
> Κι εγώ είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρη ότι οι γονείς του παιδιύ αυτού δε θα ήθελαν να συμβεί αυτό, όπως ούτε εγώ θα ήθελα να συμβεί σε μένα, ή σε κάποιον δικό μου.
> Όσο για το σενάριο της επόμενης ζωής, δέχομαι ότι είναι κάτι πέρα από την ανθρώπινη λογική. Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί ότι δεν ξέρουμε αν ισχύει. 
> Αν κάποιος δε θέλει να πιστέψει κάτι που δε μπορεί να εξηγηθεί με τη λογική, τότε ο Θεός δε χωράει στη ζωή του, το δέχομαι.
> Αν όμως συζητάμε για τη λογική, ή την ηθική αν θέλεις, του Θεού, τότε δε μπορούμε να βασιστούμε αποκλειστικά στη ανθρώπινη λογική, αυτό νομίζω πως είναι το σημείο που διίστανται οι απόψεις μας.
> Γιατί εσύ θα παραθέτεις συνεχώς λογικά επιχειρήματα, επαρκώς τεκμηριωμένα, που ισχύουν, και θα έχεις δίκιο από την πλευρά σου, και εγώ θα επιμένω συνεχώς ότι τα σχετικά με το Θεό και το νόημα της ζωής και του θανάτου δε μπορούν να βασιστούν στη λογική,αλλά στο προσωπικό βίωμα και στην πίστη. Και κατά τη γνώμη μου κι εγώ θα έχω δίκιο




Αν είναι έτσι, τότε η πίστη στον θεό δεν έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία από την πίστη στον harry potter η στον batman αφού πρόκειται απλά για μια υποκειμενική προτίμηση χωρίς κανένα άλλο φιλοσοφικό, ιστορικό, ηθικό και επιστημονικό στοιχείο η ένδειξη ότι υπάρχει. Φυσικά και η υποκειμενική εμπειρία και μόνο δεν είναι καν ένδειξη για το ότι κάτι που μπορεί να υπάρχει. Αν ήταν έτσι τότε θα πιστεύαμε ακόμα ότι ο ήλιος περιστρέφεται γύρω από τη γη επειδή έτσι φαίνεται σε εμάς. Ο άνθρωπος που βιώνει ψυχωσικό επεισόδιο είναι τρομοκρατημένος αφού νιώθει ότι τον κυνηγάνε δαίμονες. Δεν πάει να πει ότι όντως αυτοί οι δαίμονες υπάρχουν.


Υπάρχει μια νευρολογική διαταραχή που λέγεται "Επιληψία Κροταφικού Λοβού" (κάτι που έχει το πομπώδες όνομα "Λυκοφωτική Κατάσταση" στα Ελληνικά- "Twilight Attack","Twilight State"). Είναι μια εστιακή επιληψία (δεν έχει τους γενικευμένους σπασμούς της "γενικευμένης επιληψίας") όπου σχεδόν σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις το άτομο νιώθει υπερβολικά έντονα την ύπαρξη του θεού, παντού, γύρω του ενώ πολλές φορές αυτά τα άτομα γράφουν απεριόριστα γι αυτό. Η Ιωάννα της Λωραίνης είχε ένα ατύχημα με το άλογο πριν αρχίσει να έχει τις "αποκαλύψεις" και να γράφει για τον θεό. Πολλοί άλλοι άγιοι είχαν λιθοβοληθεί στο κεφάλι πριν αρχίσουν να έχουν τις "επαφές". Ο ερευνητής Michel Persinger μπορεί να προκαλέσει έντονα τέτοιες εμπειρίες ερεθίζοντας τεχνιτά την ίδια περιοχή. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η πνευματική/μυστικιστική/υπερβατική εμπειρία είναι έμφυτη στον εγκέφαλο (σε μια περιοχή του εγκεφάλου πιο συγκεκριμένα). Αυτό βέβαια δεν ακυρώνει την ύπαρξη ενός υπέρτατου όντος αλλά γεννάει ερωτήματα γιατί να υπάρχει αυτή η διαδικασία σε μια τέτοια εγκεφαλική περιοχή... (και όπως φαίνεται να είναι έμφυτο γενετικά αφού το 80% ανεξαρτήτως κουλτούρας έχουν παρόμοιες εμπειρίες)


http://el.science.wikia.com/wiki/%CE...B3%CE%AF%CE%B1

----------


## streidi

Sabb, υμφωνώ ότι, εφόσον κάποια πράγματα δε μπορούν να εξηγηθούν με τη λογική, υπάρχει πάντα πολύ μεγάλος κίνδυνος θεοποίησης τους. 
Όμως, γιατί να δεχτούμε την ύπαρξη του Θεού, μόνο αν όσα έχουν να κάνουν με Αυτόν μπορούν να εξηγηθούν με τη λογική, αλλιώς το συμπέρασμα να είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει Θεός;
Γιατί να θεωρήσουμε δεδομένο ότι ο κόσμος φτάνει μόνο μέχρι εκεί που φτάνει η δική μας ανθρώπινη λογική;
Άλλωστε, αν μπορούσαμε να κατανοήσουμε πλήρως την έννοια του Θεού, αυτό δε θα σήμαινε ότι είμαστε, κατά κάποιον τρόπο ''ισοδύναμοι'' μαζί Του;
(Το κατ'εικόνα που ανέφερες, σημαίνει ότι έχουμε κάποια χαρακτηριστικά του Θεού, όχι ότι τα έχουμε όλα).
Δε μπορούμε να βγάλουμε άκρη, γιατί αυτά που παίρνουμε ως ''δεδομένα'' διαφέρουν, σε αυτή τη βάση μόνο να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις μπορούμε.
ΥΓ για το ΥΓ: :-)

----------


## PETRAN

> Με συγχωρείς, αλλά τα θαύματα, όπως τα περιγράφεις, δεν είναι μέσα στη χριστιανική πίστη. Πουθενά δε λεει ότι αν πιστεύεις στο Χριστό και τηρείς το θέλημά Του όλα θα σου πηγαίνουν καλά και θα είσαι προνομιούχος έναντι των άλλων ανθρώπων. Μάλλον τα αντίθετα λέει, ότι θα έχεις δυσκολίες. (Μιλάω για την ορθοδοξία, γιατί ο προτεσταντισμός ίσως και να πρεσβεύει κάτι τέτοιο.)




Συγνώμη, δεν έχει η ορθοδοξία "θαύματα"? Η τήνος? Τα θαυματουργά λείψανα? Το άγιο φως του πάσχα!?


Δεν μου απάντησες επίσης τι γίνεται με τα άτομα που έχουν σοαβαρά αναπτυξιακά προβλήματα και δεν είναι σε θέση να κρίνουν. Στον αυτισμό π.χ. το άτομο δεν έχει "θεωρία του νου", δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει δηλαδή ότι τα άλλα ανθρώπινα όντα έχουν "νου" σαν και αυτόν με αποτέλεσμα να τα αντιλαμβάνεται όλα σαν αντικείμενα. (η μειωμένη κοινωνική ανάπτυξη και η εμμονή στον εαυτό και σε πράγματα δημιουργεί γενικότερα νοητικά προβλήματα και έξω από την διαπροσωπική σφαίρα). Δεν έχει καθόλου ενσυναίσθηση γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι ουσιαστικά υπάρχουν άλλοι άνθρωποι. Έχει "κοινωνική τύφλωση". Δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει με τις πράξες του το κακό που μπορεί να κάνει στους άλλους. Τι θα γίνει με αυτόν? Που θα πάει παράδεισο η κόλαση αν έχει κάνει "κακό"? Τελευταίες έρευνες έδειξαν ότι η κοινωνικοπαθολογικές προσωπικότητες (αυτές που έχουν οι serial killers και το 60% των φυλακισμένων για σοβαρά εγκλήματα) έχουν νευρολογικά ελλείματα στην συναισθηματική μάθηση, με αποτέλεμα να μην μπορούν να βιώσουν την "ηθική" και τους "κανόνες" της κοινωνίας. Αν τελικά ο serial killer Manson είχε ουσιαστικά ένα νευροαναπτυξιακό πρόβλημα που πήγε τελικα? Παράδεισο η κόλαση?

----------


## streidi

> Αν είναι έτσι, τότε η πίστη στον θεό δεν έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία από την πίστη στον harry potter η στον batman αφού πρόκειται απλά για μια υποκειμενική προτίμηση χωρίς κανένα άλλο φιλοσοφικό, ιστορικό, ηθικό και επιστημονικό στοιχείο η ένδειξη ότι υπάρχει. Φυσικά και η υποκειμενική εμπειρία και μόνο δεν είναι καν ένδειξη για το ότι κάτι που μπορεί να υπάρχει. Αν ήταν έτσι τότε θα πιστεύαμε ακόμα ότι ο ήλιος περιστρέφεται γύρω από τη γη επειδή έτσι φαίνεται σε εμάς. Ο άνθρωπος που βιώνει ψυχωσικό επεισόδιο είναι τρομοκρατημένος αφού νιώθει ότι τον κυνηγάνε δαίμονες. Δεν πάει να πει ότι όντως αυτοί οι δαίμονες υπάρχουν.


Συμφωνώ. Η πίστη στο Θεό δεν έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία από την πίστη σε οτιδήποτε μη υπαρκτό, για κάποιον που δεν πιστεύει σε τίποτα από αυτά τα δύο. Εξαρτάται από ποια πλευρά το βλέπει κανείς. Επίσης, το να χαρακτηρίσεις κάτι ως ανεξήγητο επιστημονικά και το να το αποδώσεις στο Θεό, επίσης έχουν την ίδια αξία μεταξύ τους, για κάποιον τρίτο.

----------


## streidi

> Συγνώμη, δεν έχει η ορθοδοξία "θαύματα"? Η τήνος? Τα θαυματουργά λείψανα? Το άγιο φως του πάσχα!?
> 
> 
> Δεν μου απάντησες επίσης τι γίνεται με τα άτομα που έχουν σοαβαρά αναπτυξιακά προβλήματα και δεν είναι σε θέση να κρίνουν. Στον αυτισμό π.χ. το άτομο δεν έχει "θεωρία του νου", δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει δηλαδή ότι τα άλλα ανθρώπινα όντα έχουν "νου" σαν και αυτόν με αποτέλεσμα να τα αντιλαμβάνεται όλα σαν αντικείμενα. (η μειωμένη κοινωνική ανάπτυξη και η εμμονή στον εαυτό και σε πράγματα δημιουργεί γενικότερα νοητικά προβλήματα και έξω από την διαπροσωπική σφαίρα). Δεν έχει καθόλου ενσυναίσθηση γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι ουσιαστικά υπάρχουν άλλοι άνθρωποι. Έχει "κοινωνική τύφλωση". Δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει με τις πράξες του το κακό που μπορεί να κάνει στους άλλους. Τι θα γίνει με αυτόν? Που θα πάει παράδεισο η κόλαση αν έχει κάνει "κακό"? Τελευταίες έρευνες έδειξαν ότι η κοινωνικοπαθολογικές προσωπικότητες (αυτές που έχουν οι serial killers και το 60% των φυλακισμένων για σοβαρά εγκλήματα) έχουν νευρολογικά ελλείματα στην συναισθηματική μάθηση, με αποτέλεμα να μην μπορούν να βιώσουν την "ηθική" και τους "κανόνες" της κοινωνίας. Αν τελικά ο serial killer Manson είχε ουσιαστικά ένα νευροαναπτυξιακό πρόβλημα που πήγε τελικα? Παράδεισο η κόλαση?


Ναι, η Ορθοδοξία έχει θαύματα, ή μάλλον ο Θεός κάνει θαύματα, τα οποία όμως δε διαφέρουν με το θαύμα τη γέννησης ενός παιδιού, πχ. Είναι ενέργειες του Θεού που δε μας προσθέτουν κάτι παραπάνω σε όσα ξέρουμε γι'αυτόν, ούτε αποτελούν τη βάση της πίστης, ούτε θα έπρεπε να είναι η αιτία για να πιστεψει κάποιος στο Θεό.

Στον αυτισμό, το άτομο δεν έχει θεωρία του νου, ή μάλλον αντιδρά σα να μην έχει θεωρία του νου. Μέχρι εκεί μπορώ να το δεχτώ :-)
Γιατί η απάντηση στην ερώτηση αυτή να κρίνει το αν ο Θεός είναι δίκαιος; Εγώ νομίζω ότι ο Θεός θα κρίνει με βάση την πρόθεση του καθένα, αλλά και πάλι αυτό δεν είναι επιχείρημα υπεράσπισης του Θεού, είναι η δική μου κρίση. Αλήθεια τώρα, αν ο Θεός κρίνει δίκαια κατά τη δική μου και τη δική σου άποψη, τον θεωρούμε δίκαιο και αν όχι, άδικο;
Και πώς μπορούμε να ξέρουμε όλα τα δεδομένα για το μυαλό ή το χαρακτήρα κάποιου, εδώ δεν συνειδητοποιούμε πολλές φορές όλα τα δεδομένα που έχουν να κάνουν με το δικό μας χαρακτήρα!

----------


## PETRAN

> Ναι, η Ορθοδοξία έχει θαύματα, ή μάλλον ο Θεός κάνει θαύματα, τα οποία όμως δε διαφέρουν με το θαύμα τη γέννησης ενός παιδιού, πχ. Είναι ενέργειες του Θεού που δε μας προσθέτουν κάτι παραπάνω σε όσα ξέρουμε γι'αυτόν, ούτε αποτελούν τη βάση της πίστης, ούτε θα έπρεπε να είναι η αιτία για να πιστεψει κάποιος στο Θεό.
> 
> Στον αυτισμό, το άτομο δεν έχει θεωρία του νου, ή μάλλον αντιδρά σα να μην έχει θεωρία του νου. Μέχρι εκεί μπορώ να το δεχτώ :-)
> Γιατί η απάντηση στην ερώτηση αυτή να κρίνει το αν ο Θεός είναι δίκαιος; Εγώ νομίζω ότι ο Θεός θα κρίνει με βάση την πρόθεση του καθένα, αλλά και πάλι αυτό δεν είναι επιχείρημα υπεράσπισης του Θεού, είναι η δική μου κρίση. Αλήθεια τώρα, αν ο Θεός κρίνει δίκαια κατά τη δική μου και τη δική σου άποψη, τον θεωρούμε δίκαιο και αν όχι, άδικο;
> Και πώς μπορούμε να ξέρουμε όλα τα δεδομένα για το μυαλό ή το χαρακτήρα κάποιου, εδώ δεν συνειδητοποιούμε πολλές φορές όλα τα δεδομένα που έχουν να κάνουν με το δικό μας χαρακτήρα!




Το άγιο φως δεν είναι πληροφορία, δεν είναι ένα σημάδι ύπαρξης του θεού? Αν μη τι άλλο οι ορθόξοι το χρησιμοποιούν σαν στοιχείο ότι ο θεός υπάρχει! Όταν το θαύμα θεραπεύει κάποιον δεν προσθέτει κάτι ?(!). Δεν δίνει στον άνθρωπο ζωή? 

Μα δεν κρίνει σύμφωνα με την δικιά μου η την δικιά σου άποψη, κρίνει όμως σύμφωνα με κάποια "στανταρ" που έχουν γραφτεί σαν "10 εντολές". Αυτά οι "ηθικοί κανόνες" βρίσκονται στην ραχοκοκαλιά του χριστιανισμού και αυτό διαχωρίζει έναν που θα πάει στον παράδεισο από έναν που θα πάει στην κόλαση. Ξεκάθαρο αυτό. Το να σκοτώσεις είναι "αμάρτημα" τέλος, δεν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κάποιος με αυτό. Αν ο άλλος όμως σκοτώνει αλλά λόγω ασθένειας του εγκεφάλου δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να το καταλάβει αυτό που κάνει, τότε τι γίνεται? Απλό το ερώτημα. Οι καθολικοί το είχαν ψιλιαστεί το τεράστιο αυτό πρόβλημα (όπως και για τα μωρά, όπως και για αυτούς που δεν έχουν ακούσει τον λόγο του θεού) και δημιουργήσαν το μεταθανάτιο "καθαρτήριο" καθώς και το "limbo" (μια γκρίζα ζώνη μεταξύ παραδείσου και κόλασης). Ωραίες καλλιτεχνικές παρεμβάσεις δεν λέω αλλά η ορθοδοξία δυστυχώς δεν τις έχει και για να πούμε και την αλήθεια ούτε η καινή διαθήκη μιλάει για κάτι τέτοιο. Γιατί πραγματικά χωρίς ένα μεταθανάτιο καθαρτήριο δημιουργούνται βασικά προβλήματα στην "ηθική φύση και κρίση" του θεού.

----------


## streidi

> Το άγιο φως δεν είναι πληροφορία, δεν είναι ένα σημάδι ύπαρξης του θεού? Αν μη τι άλλο οι ορθόξοι το χρησιμοποιούν σαν στοιχείο ότι ο θεός υπάρχει! Όταν το θαύμα θεραπεύει κάποιον δεν προσθέτει κάτι ?(!). Δεν δίνει στον άνθρωπο ζωή? 
> 
> Μα δεν κρίνει σύμφωνα με την δικιά μου η την δικιά σου άποψη, κρίνει όμως σύμφωνα με κάποια "στανταρ" που έχουν γραφτεί σαν "10 εντολές". Αυτά οι "ηθικοί κανόνες" βρίσκονται στην ραχοκοκαλιά του χριστιανισμού και αυτό διαχωρίζει έναν που θα πάει στον παράδεισο από έναν που θα πάει στην κόλαση. Ξεκάθαρο αυτό. Το να σκοτώσεις είναι "αμάρτημα" τέλος, δεν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κάποιος με αυτό. Αν ο άλλος όμως σκοτώνει αλλά λόγω ασθένειας του εγκεφάλου δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να το καταλάβει αυτό που κάνει, τότε τι γίνεται? Απλό το ερώτημα. Οι καθολικοί το είχαν ψιλιαστεί το τεράστιο αυτό πρόβλημα (όπως και για τα μωρά, όπως και για αυτούς που δεν έχουν ακούσει τον λόγο του θεού) και δημιουργήσαν το μεταθανάτιο "καθαρτήριο" καθώς και το "limbo" (μια γκρίζα ζώνη μεταξύ παραδείσου και κόλασης). Ωραίες καλλιτεχνικές παρεμβάσεις δεν λέω αλλά η ορθοδοξία δυστυχώς δεν τις έχει και για να πούμε και την αλήθεια ούτε η καινή διαθήκη μιλάει για κάτι τέτοιο. Γιατί πραγματικά χωρίς ένα μεταθανάτιο καθαρτήριο δημιουργούνται βασικά προβλήματα στην "ηθική φύση και κρίση" του θεού.


Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι το θαύμα δεν το κάνει ο Θεός για να πιστέψει κάποιος που δεν πιστεύει. Οι ορθόδοξοι το χρησιμοποιούν σαν στοιχείο ότι ο Θεός υπάρχει; Ωραία, πού διαφωνείς εδώ; Πιστεύουν εκ των προτέρων, οπότε, ναι αυτό τους επιβεβαιώνει κάτι που ήδη ξέρουν. Αν εννοείς ότι προσπαθούν να πείσουν κάποιον που δεν πιστεύει δείχνοντας του ένα θαύμα τέτοιου είδους, τότε συμφωνώ μαζί σου: μα είναι λόγος αυτός να πιστέψεις στο Θεό; Όχι βέβαια. Αλλά μην υποστηρίζεις ότι αυτό ανήκει στη διδασκαλία της εκκλησίας, γιατίδεν ισχύει. Ο Χριστός δεν ήθελε η πίστη μας να βασίζεται σε θαύματα τέτοιου είδους, γι'αυτό και δεν έκανε θαύματα ''κατά παραγγελία'', για να πιστέψει ο λαός που ζητούσε να στηρίξει την πίστη του σε ένα θαύμα.
Πού το βρήκες αλήθεια αυτό στην ορθόδοξη διδασκαλία;

Οι 10 εντολές, Petran,είναι στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη! Το ευαγγέλιο τις αντικατέστησε, ανενημέρωτο σε βρίσκω! (Σε πειράζω!) Αλλά από ό,τι κατάλαβα, θέλεις να κρίνεις κάτι που δεν ξέρεις καλά-καλά τι πρεσβεύει. Γιατί;
Η πρόθεση και η ικανότητα αντίληψης κάποιου, νόμιζα ότι είναι αυτονόητο ότι παίζουν ρόλο στην ενοχή ή όχι, πχ για ένα φόνο.
Το ερώτημα ποιο είναι; Αν θα πάει στην κόλαση κάποιος που δεν έχει συνείδηση του ότι κάνει κακό; Εφόσον δεν έχει συνείδηση, δεν θα πάει στην κόλαση. Αυτό το εφόσον όμως σηκώνει πολλή συζήτηση (εννοώ πάλι ότι δεν το ξέρουμε κ ότι δεν μπορούμε εμείς να το κρίνουμε, κτλ)
Πού καταλήγουμε όμως, πάλι;

Όσο για τις ''καλλιτεχνικές παρεμβάσεις'' που λες, ο Θεός δεν έχει ανάγκη ούτε από υπεράσπιση, ούτε από ανθρώπινη καλλιτεχνία, ούτε από παραθυράκια, ώστε να χωρέσει στη ανθρώπινη λογική Ο Θεός δεν έχει ανάγκη να κατανοηθεί, ο άνθρωπος έχει ανάγκη να κατανοήσει το Θεό!

----------


## ανεμος

> Αυτούς που αγαπάει πολύ τους παίρνει δίπλα του! Ειδικά αυτά τα παιδάκια στην Αφρική, πρέπει να τα λατρεύει.
> 
> Τώρα φοβάμαι μην αρχίσει ο λιθοβολισμός!


ναι σωστα εμεις οι ταλιμπαν...............και εσυ η αθωα κορασιδα,λολ

----------


## sabb

> Πού το βρήκες αλήθεια αυτό στην ορθόδοξη διδασκαλία;
> 
> Οι 10 εντολές, Petran,είναι στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη! Το ευαγγέλιο τις αντικατέστησε, ανενημέρωτο σε βρίσκω! (Σε πειράζω!) Αλλά από ό,τι κατάλαβα, θέλεις να κρίνεις κάτι που δεν ξέρεις καλά-καλά τι πρεσβεύει. Γιατί;


Προς αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας η διδασκαλία του Ιησού δεν κρατάει αποστάσεις από τον Μωσαϊκό νόμο , αν έκανε κάτι τέτοιο θα μπορούσαν να τον κατηγορήσουν ευθέως για παραβατική συμπεριφορά οι Γραμματείς κι οι Φαρισαίοι και να τον καταδικάσουν στο πι και φι. Η κατηγορία που βρήκαν ήταν η κατηγορία της βλασφημίας από την στιγμή που αυτοαποκαλούνταν Υιός του Θεού .Άλλωστε στο κατά Ματθαίο ευαγγέλιο και μιλώντας σε σύναξη των μαθητών του είχε πει : Ουκ ήλθον καταλύσαι τον νόμον (τον Μωσαϊκό) αλλά συμπληρώσω αυτόν.

Η Αγία Γραφή αποτελείται από την Παλαιά και την Καινή Διαθήκη, επομένως τίποτε δεν αντικατέστησε κανένα ευαγγέλιο....

----------


## marian_m

> ναι σωστα εμεις οι ταλιμπαν...............και εσυ η αθωα κορασιδα,λολ


Είχες δεν είχες με ξετρύπωσες άτιμε!

----------


## carrie

Λοιπον συνοψιζοντας
α) οποιος ειναι χριστιανος, ή δηλωνει χριστιανος, δε σημαινει οτι ειναι και καλος και ευτυχισμενος ανθρωπος. Σημαινει ομως μαλλον οτι επειδη ειναι χριστιανος ακομα κι αν δεν ειναι καλος ανθρωπος θα παει στον Παραδεισο? 
β) Οποιος ειναι αθεος, ή δηλωνει αθεος, δε σημαινει οτι ειναι και κακος και δυστυχισμενος ανθρωπος. Αν ειναι καλος θα παει στην Κολαση επειδη δεν πιστευει?
γ) Για να ειναι κανεις "Χριστιανος" απαιτουνται καποια πραγματα, τα οποια τα εχει πει ο ιιος ο Χριστος, αν δεν απτωμαι, να κοινωναει, να νηστευει, να αγαπαει αλληλους, να μην κρινει, να δινει τον δευτερο χιτωνα, να μην αποκαλει κανεναν αλλον πατερα, να προσευχεται, να μη λιθοβολει τους αμαρτωλους θεωροντας εαυτον αναμαρτητον, να αφησει τους γονεις του και τα αδερφια του και να ακολουθησει το δρομο του και πολλα αλλα, που μετα συγχωρησεως, δεν βλεπω να τα τηρουνε οι περισσοτεροι αυτοαποκαλουμενοι Χριστιανοι.
δ) Οι Χριστιανοι, οι Εβραιοι, και οι Μουσουλμανοι, πιστευουν ΟΛΟΙ στον ΙΔΙΟ Θεο. Απλα για τους μεν Χριστιανους ο Ιησους ειναι ο Υιος του Θεου, για τους Εβραιους ενας αποτυχημενος προφητης, και για τους μουσουλμανους ενας προφητης προαγγελος του πραγματικου προφητη του Μωαμεθ. (ετσι επεξηγηματικα περι Θεου και πιστεως)

----------


## carrie

> Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι το θαύμα δεν το κάνει ο Θεός για να πιστέψει κάποιος που δεν πιστεύει.


α να προσθεσω εδω οτι θαυματα γινονται σε ολες τις θρησκειες! Εχει αποδειχτει η θεραπευτικη δυναμη της πιστης, δεν εχει αποδειχτει οτι ο Αη γιωργης, ο Βουδας και το Γαλαζιο συννεφο εκαναν τη δουλεια

----------


## alexandros3

Για τα παιδάκια στην Αφρική μπορεί κι αυτά να τα πρόσεχε. Μπορεί να έπεφταν στην συνέχεια στα χέρια κανενός αθεόφοβου και να είχαν πιο φρικτή μοιρά : ) 
Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως, αν κανείς μπορεί να αστειεύεται με την ανθρώπινη δυστυχία (φαντάζομαι όταν δεν έχει ιερό και όσιο μπορεί ; ) ) δεν είδα κανέναν να θέλει να λιθοβολήσει κάποιον. Μάλλον μια παιδιάστικη εμμονή στην ασέβεια προς κάτι που για τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του κόσμου είναι αγαπητό. 
Αναρωτιέμαι, αυτή είναι η στάση ζωής που θα προσφέρει ένα καλύτερο μέλλον σ' αυτούς που υποστηρίζουν ότι "τα πάντα είναι στα χέρια τους"?
χμ....

----------


## ανεμος

> Η αντιπαράθεση έχει να κάνει καθαρά με την θρησκεία , όταν η πίστη σε κάτι υπέρτατο ομαδοποιείται κι από προσωπική υπόθεση του καθένα, μεταβάλλεται σε υπόθεση των μαζών. Συνήθως οι μάζες χρησιμοποιούνται για να εξυπηρετήσουν συμφέροντα -ο G.W.Bush έκανε πόλεμο εναντίον των "κακών" μουσουλμάνων με σύνθημα το God Bless America, μια σημειολογική αναφορά στη σύγκρουση του καλού (χριστιανισμός) με το αιώνιο κακό (ισλάμ). Η παραπλάνηση αυτή έγινε αναπόφευκτη μια που η υποτιθέμενη πολιτικοστρατιωτική αιτία ενός όχι και τόσο παράλογου πολέμου από τη στιγμή που οι Αμερικάνοι ήθελαν να βάλουν χέρι στην κυριαρχία της Μ. ανατολής και ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό (πετρελαϊκή εκμετάλλευση, έξαρση της πολεμικής βιομηχανίας, εδραίωση του αμερικανικού ηγεμονισμού), είχε καταρριφθεί από τις άκαρπες έρευνες για τα όπλα μαζικής καταστροφής που υποτίθεται πως διέθετε ο Σαντάμ Χουσεϊν .
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, το να πιστεύει κάποιος στο χριστιανικό ή εβραϊκό θεό, στο κοράνι , στο βούδα, στο κίτρινο σύννεφο ή στον Τουτατί , είναι θεμιτό όταν παραμένει μια προσωπική υπόθεση . Δεν θα μπορούσα να κατηγορήσω κανέναν για το τι πιστεύει, αρκεί αυτό που πιστεύει να μην μαζικοποιείται, άγεται και φέρεται από επιτήδειους με αρνητικές επιπτώσεις όχι μόνο στη δική μου ζωή αλλά κύρια στην εξελικτική πορεία της ανθρωπότητας μακριά από προκαταλήψεις, δεισιδαιμονίες, φοβικά σύνδρομα....
> 
> Αν ο καθένας κρύβει το θεό μέσα του, όπως κι αν τον ονομάζει, για ποιο λόγο δεν νιώθει την ανάγκη, αυτή του την προσωπική υπόθεση να την κάνει εργαλείο για την δική του προσωπική πνευματική ανάταση αλλά απλόχερα την προσφέρει βορά στις ορέξεις κάποιων που ανάλογα με τα εκάστοτε συμφέροντα τους, στρατολογούν την πίστη ?
> 
> Το ερώτημα δεν είναι ρητορικό....


Η αντιπαραθεση για μενα αγαπητε εν Χριστω αδελφε ξεκινησε με τον <<γνησιο>> διοτι καπου εγραψες τους χαρακτηρισμους ηλιθιων και πανηλιθιων που πιστευουν σε κολασεις και παραδεισων.Καπου εκει ηρθε και η δεσποινις Μαρια.Μ και συμπληρωσε οτι οι πιστοι δεν ειναι συνειδητοποιημενοι ως προς το τι πιστευουν και οτι κακως πιστευουν σαν αποτελεσμα της ασυνειδησιας τους....
Εγω με αυτο αντεδρασα κατα αρχην και πραγματικα σου επιτεθηκα για να ειμαι ειλικρινης μαζι σου.Οσο για το κειμενο που εγραψες πιο πανω θελω να σου απαντησω,οτι επανειλημενως εχω εστιασει στο θεμα πιστης σαν πολυ προσωπικη υποθεση και ουσιαστικα αναφερομαι στο βιωμα αυτης.Θα ηθελα επισης εδω να αναφερω οτι δεν εχω καμια αναγκη να απολογηθω για τα βαθυτερα πιστευω μου και πολυ περισσοτερο να μπω σε μια αναμετρηση του να αποδειξω οτι υπάρχει Θεος η δεν υπάρχει,για μενα δεν ειναι το ζητημα εκει........
Ειναι γεγο νος οτι η πιστη εχει χρησιμοποιηθει κατα καιρους απο εξουσιαστικους κυκλους και σαφως και της εκκλησιας κατα καιρους για να επιβληθουν προκαταληψεις δεισιδαιμονιες με αποτερο σκοπο την ανθρωπινη καθηλωση αλλα δεν ζουμε στο μεσαιωνα ουτε και στην Σαουδικη Αραβια να μας επιβαλλονται...Ξερω οτι στην Θεσσαλονικη με τον Ανθιμο ή εκκλησια ειχε ενεργο ρολο στη πολιτικη ζωη της πολης αλλα τωρα και αυτο αλλαξε με τον Μπουταρη.Ομως ολοι αυτοι που ψηφισαν Μπουταρη δεν ειναι ολοι αθεοι.Με αυτο θελω να πω οτι ολοι οι πιστοι Χριστιανοι δεν ειναι μαζα που φερεται και αγεται αλλα ανθρωποι με βαθια συνειδηση που ξερουν να ξεχωριζουν τι ειναι πιστη και τι πολιτικη.Επισης διαφωνω με τον ορο μαζα καθως ειναι περα για περα υποτιμητικος για μενα και επισης οτι η αναγκη του ανηκειν ειναι μια παναρχαι αναγκη αφου οι πρωτοι ανθρωποι για να επιβιωσουν δημιουργησαν ομαδες για να εχουν καλυτερο αποτελεσμα στο κυνηγι να αισθανονται πιο ασφαλεις και το πιο βασικο απο ολα να αντιμετωπιζουν την μοναξια τους......
Και για να απαντησω και στο ερωτημα σου,ξερεις?Η εξαπατηση γιατι απο οτι καταλαβαινω εκει αναφερεσαι παιζει και αυτη το ρολο της.Συμβαινει και στις καλυτερες οικογενειες,π.χ σ ενα ζευγαρι ο ενας μπορει να πιστευει στην σχεση και ο αλλος οχι,ο ενας να περναει την ωρα του και ο αλλος να εχει πολυ βαθια συναισθηματα....ειναι λοιπον στο χερι του καθενος να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του απο το να γινει βορα στις ορεξεις των αλλων.Ενταξει εμεις κιολας δεν ειμαστε καμικαζι ωστε να ανατιναζουμε κοσμο....ομως θεωρω οτι λιγο πολυ ολοι εχουμε εξαπατησει η εξαπατηθει απο καποιον αλλο,νομιζω οτι ολο αυτο ειναι μια δοκιμασια για τον καθενα μας ξεχωριστα.......
Επισης ολοι αυτοι που στρατολογηθηκαν λογω της πιστης απο καποιους αλλους ειχαν πολυ αναγκη εξαπατηθουν καπου και να πιστεψουν,εγω προσωπικα δεν τους θεωρω θυματα,η διαχειρηση της ζωης του καθενος ειναι προφανως και υποθεση του καθενος.....ο καθενας βλεπει αυτο που θελει να δει!!!!
Ειναι θεμα παιδειας και ευρυτερης καλλιεργειας ετσι ωστε να μαθαινουμε να προστατευουμε τους εαυτους μας και να μην παιζουμε τον ρολο του θυματος σε καμια σχεση στην ζωη μας ακομα και στην θρησκευτικη σχεση,βεβαια θρησκευτικη σχεση κανει καποιος με τον Θεο και οχι την εκκλησια...εγω προσωπικα δεν νιωθω απειλη απο τις προκαταληψεις και τις δεισιδαιμονιες της εκκλησιας ουτε ακομα ενοχη γιατι υπάρχω ολα αυτα πιανουν εκει οπου υπάρχει γονιμη γη για να θεριεψουν και ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι αν δεν υπηρχε η εκκλησια θα υπήρχε κατι παρομοιο για να ασκει τετοια εξουσια στις ψυχες των ανθρωπων.......
Τωρα θελω και εγω να σε ρωτησω κατι,δηλαδη αν ειχες την δυναμη στα χερια σου πως θα το διαχειριζοσουν ολο αυτο?Οι πιστοι μιας θρησκειας που θα εκτελουσαν τα θρησκευτικα τους καθηκοντα?η μαλλον τι θα εκανες θα απαγορευες την θρησκεια σε μια χωρα και θα κατεδαφιζες τις εκκλησιες για να μην μαζικοποιουνται και δρουν οι πιστοι?
Σαμπ νομιζω αν εχω καταλαβει καλα οτι ονειρευεσαι(με την καλη εννοια)ενα μερος οπου οι ανθρωποι δεν θα εχουν την αναγκη μιας θρησκειας για να ζουν της ζωης τους ε?θα πατανε στα ποδια τους μονοι τους θα δεχονται οτι αποτελουν μια συμπτωση στο χωρο και το χρονο και θα προοδευουν χωρις να πιστευουν σε τοτεμ σταυρους μισοφεγγαρα και αλλα συμβολα......νομιζω οτι οσο υπάρχουν ανθρωποι αυτο το μερος δεν θα υπάρξει πουθενα γιατι για μενα η αναγκη να υπάρχει Θεος απλα αναπαριστα την αναγκη να αντεξουμε το αισθημα της μοναξιας(οχι της διαπροσωπικης)αλλα της υπαρξιακης και επισης να αντεξουμε τα χτυπηματα της ζωης οπου μερικες φορες ειναι τοσο σκληρα οπου δεν αντεχονται...
Ισως για αυτο να χρειαζομαστε εναν Θεο οπως λεει ο Αλεξανδρος για να μας προσεχει...........
Ξερω οτι οι περισσοτεροι θα διαφωνησουν με αυτο αλλα οποιος διαφωνει διαφωνει, ομως καλα ειναι να σκεφτομαστε οτι καποιοι αλλοι εχουν την αναγκη να πιστευουν οτι δεν ειναι μονοι τους σ αυτην την γη και οτι υπάρχει καποια ανωτερη δυναμη κατι σαν φυλακας αγγελος που τους προσεχει....Υπάρχουν στιγμες που ολα μας πανε καλα και δεν εχουμε την αναγκη αυτη ομως στην ζωη αυτο που ξερουμε οτι δεν ειναι τιποτε παντοτινο και οτι υπάρχει σημερα δεν ξερουμε οτι θα υπάρχει και αυριο.....καθως το τελος τελικα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο ακομα και για μας.................
Συμπληρωματικα θα ηθελα να προσθεσω κατι που γραφτηκε εδω οτι εμεις ουσιαστικα φτιαξαμε εναν Θεο κατ εικονα και ομοιωση μας και οχι το αντιστροφο αφου προσδωσαμε σ Αυτον ολα μας τα χαρακτηριστικα(παναγαθος,κ αλος,τιμωρος,εκδικητικος, σωτηρας κ.α)κοινως εχουμε προβαλει πανω του τα παντα μας................

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Η αντιπαραθεση για μενα αγαπητε εν Χριστω αδελφε ξεκινησε με τον <<γνησιο>> διοτι καπου εγραψες τους χαρακτηρισμους ηλιθιων και πανηλιθιων που πιστευουν σε κολασεις και παραδεισων.Καπου εκει ηρθε και η δεσποινις Μαρια.Μ και συμπληρωσε οτι οι πιστοι δεν ειναι συνειδητοποιημενοι ως προς το τι πιστευουν και οτι κακως πιστευουν σαν αποτελεσμα της ασυνειδησιας τους....
> Εγω με αυτο αντεδρασα κατα αρχην και πραγματικα σου επιτεθηκα για να ειμαι ειλικρινης μαζι σου.Οσο για το κειμενο που εγραψες πιο πανω θελω να σου απαντησω,οτι επανειλημενως εχω εστιασει στο θεμα πιστης σαν πολυ προσωπικη υποθεση και ουσιαστικα αναφερομαι στο βιωμα αυτης.Θα ηθελα επισης εδω να αναφερω οτι δεν εχω καμια αναγκη να απολογηθω για τα βαθυτερα πιστευω μου και πολυ περισσοτερο να μπω σε μια αναμετρηση του να αποδειξω οτι υπάρχει Θεος η δεν υπάρχει,για μενα δεν ειναι το ζητημα εκει........
> Ειναι γεγο νος οτι η πιστη εχει χρησιμοποιηθει κατα καιρους απο εξουσιαστικους κυκλους και σαφως και της εκκλησιας κατα καιρους για να επιβληθουν προκαταληψεις δεισιδαιμονιες με αποτερο σκοπο την ανθρωπινη καθηλωση αλλα δεν ζουμε στο μεσαιωνα ουτε και στην Σαουδικη Αραβια να μας επιβαλλονται...Ξερω οτι στην Θεσσαλονικη με τον Ανθιμο ή εκκλησια ειχε ενεργο ρολο στη πολιτικη ζωη της πολης αλλα τωρα και αυτο αλλαξε με τον Μπουταρη.Ομως ολοι αυτοι που ψηφισαν Μπουταρη δεν ειναι ολοι αθεοι.Με αυτο θελω να πω οτι ολοι οι πιστοι Χριστιανοι δεν ειναι μαζα που φερεται και αγεται αλλα ανθρωποι με βαθια συνειδηση που ξερουν να ξεχωριζουν τι ειναι πιστη και τι πολιτικη.Επισης διαφωνω με τον ορο μαζα καθως ειναι περα για περα υποτιμητικος για μενα και επισης οτι η αναγκη του ανηκειν ειναι μια παναρχαι αναγκη αφου οι πρωτοι ανθρωποι για να επιβιωσουν δημιουργησαν ομαδες για να εχουν καλυτερο αποτελεσμα στο κυνηγι να αισθανονται πιο ασφαλεις και το πιο βασικο απο ολα να αντιμετωπιζουν την μοναξια τους......
> Και για να απαντησω και στο ερωτημα σου,ξερεις?Η εξαπατηση γιατι απο οτι καταλαβαινω εκει αναφερεσαι παιζει και αυτη το ρολο της.Συμβαινει και στις καλυτερες οικογενειες,π.χ σ ενα ζευγαρι ο ενας μπορει να πιστευει στην σχεση και ο αλλος οχι,ο ενας να περναει την ωρα του και ο αλλος να εχει πολυ βαθια συναισθηματα....ειναι λοιπον στο χερι του καθενος να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του απο το να γινει βορα στις ορεξεις των αλλων.Ενταξει εμεις κιολας δεν ειμαστε καμικαζι ωστε να ανατιναζουμε κοσμο....ομως θεωρω οτι λιγο πολυ ολοι εχουμε εξαπατησει η εξαπατηθει απο καποιον αλλο,νομιζω οτι ολο αυτο ειναι μια δοκιμασια για τον καθενα μας ξεχωριστα.......
> Επισης ολοι αυτοι που στρατολογηθηκαν λογω της πιστης απο καποιους αλλους ειχαν πολυ αναγκη εξαπατηθουν καπου και να πιστεψουν,εγω προσωπικα δεν τους θεωρω θυματα,η διαχειρηση της ζωης του καθενος ειναι προφανως και υποθεση του καθενος.....ο καθενας βλεπει αυτο που θελει να δει!!!!
> Ειναι θεμα παιδειας και ευρυτερης καλλιεργειας ετσι ωστε να μαθαινουμε να προστατευουμε τους εαυτους μας και να μην παιζουμε τον ρολο του θυματος σε καμια σχεση στην ζωη μας ακομα και στην θρησκευτικη σχεση,βεβαια θρησκευτικη σχεση κανει καποιος με τον Θεο και οχι την εκκλησια...εγω προσωπικα δεν νιωθω απειλη απο τις προκαταληψεις και τις δεισιδαιμονιες της εκκλησιας ουτε ακομα ενοχη γιατι υπάρχω ολα αυτα πιανουν εκει οπου υπάρχει γονιμη γη για να θεριεψουν και ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι αν δεν υπηρχε η εκκλησια θα υπήρχε κατι παρομοιο για να ασκει τετοια εξουσια στις ψυχες των ανθρωπων.......
> Τωρα θελω και εγω να σε ρωτησω κατι,δηλαδη αν ειχες την δυναμη στα χερια σου πως θα το διαχειριζοσουν ολο αυτο?Οι πιστοι μιας θρησκειας που θα εκτελουσαν τα θρησκευτικα τους καθηκοντα?η μαλλον τι θα εκανες θα απαγορευες την θρησκεια σε μια χωρα και θα κατεδαφιζες τις εκκλησιες για να μην μαζικοποιουνται και δρουν οι πιστοι?
> Σαμπ νομιζω αν εχω καταλαβει καλα οτι ονειρευεσαι(με την καλη εννοια)ενα μερος οπου οι ανθρωποι δεν θα εχουν την αναγκη μιας θρησκειας για να ζουν της ζωης τους ε?θα πατανε στα ποδια τους μονοι τους θα δεχονται οτι αποτελουν μια συμπτωση στο χωρο και το χρονο και θα προοδευουν χωρις να πιστευουν σε τοτεμ σταυρους μισοφεγγαρα και αλλα συμβολα......νομιζω οτι οσο υπάρχουν ανθρωποι αυτο το μερος δεν θα υπάρξει πουθενα γιατι για μενα η αναγκη να υπάρχει Θεος απλα αναπαριστα την αναγκη να αντεξουμε το αισθημα της μοναξιας(οχι της διαπροσωπικης)αλλα της υπαρξιακης και επισης να αντεξουμε τα χτυπηματα της ζωης οπου μερικες φορες ειναι τοσο σκληρα οπου δεν αντεχονται...
> Ισως για αυτο να χρειαζομαστε εναν Θεο οπως λεει ο Αλεξανδρος για να μας προσεχει...........
> ...


+++..συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου άνεμε.
Και θα προσθέσω αυτό που είπα στην αρχή του θρεντ: όπως εγώ δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω με επιχειρήματα πως υπάρχει Θεός, άλλο τόσο δεν μπορεί κανένας να μου αποδείξει πως ΔΕΝ υπάρχει.
Από κει και πέρα, (αν και οξύμωρο), θεωρώ την εκκλησία και τους παπάδες χειρότερους και από τον χειρότερο εγκληματία στο 95% τους και ελπίζω κάποια στιιγμή ο κόσμος να ξυπνήσει και να μη περνάει ούτε απ΄έξω.
Επιπροσθέτως πιστεύω πως όσο άθεοι είναι κάποιοι, θεωρώ πως πρέπει αν μη τι άλλο να σέβονται τα πιστεύω των υπόλοιπων ακόμη και αν κατά βάθος τα θεωρούν ανόητα,
Αυτό λέγεται πολιτισμός.

----------


## streidi

> Προς αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας η διδασκαλία του Ιησού δεν κρατάει αποστάσεις από τον Μωσαϊκό νόμο , αν έκανε κάτι τέτοιο θα μπορούσαν να τον κατηγορήσουν ευθέως για παραβατική συμπεριφορά οι Γραμματείς κι οι Φαρισαίοι και να τον καταδικάσουν στο πι και φι. Η κατηγορία που βρήκαν ήταν η κατηγορία της βλασφημίας από την στιγμή που αυτοαποκαλούνταν Υιός του Θεού .Άλλωστε στο κατά Ματθαίο ευαγγέλιο και μιλώντας σε σύναξη των μαθητών του είχε πει : Ουκ ήλθον καταλύσαι τον νόμον (τον Μωσαϊκό) αλλά συμπληρώσω αυτόν.
> 
> Η Αγία Γραφή αποτελείται από την Παλαιά και την Καινή Διαθήκη, επομένως τίποτε δεν αντικατέστησε κανένα ευαγγέλιο....


Σωστή η διόρθωση περί συμπλήρωσης,Sabb. Η Καινή Διαθήκη δεν κατάργησε τις 10 εντολές, τις συμπλήρωσε, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις όμως τις άλλαξε σε κάτι διαφορετικό. Εκεί ήθελα να εστιάσω. Πχ. το ''οφθαλμός αντί οφθαλμού'' του Μωσαϊκού Νόμου, αντικαταστάθηκε από το ''αγάπα τον πλησίον σου σαν τον εαυτό σου'', που μπορείς να το πεις και συμπλήρωση, αλλά στην ουσία είναι διεύρυνση και αποτελεί κάτι διαφορετικό.

----------


## keep_walking

> γιατι το ζουμι ειναι εκει <<μπορω να πιστευω σ εναν Θεο οπου δεν ταμπελωνεται?>>ναι κηπ μπορω τι να κανουμε τωρα?


Οπως προειπα




> Αυτο που ειπες για το Θεο του καθενος μου αρεσε. Ο καθενας εχει την δικια του γνωμη , κουβαλαει την δικια του θρησκεια στο κεφαλι. Ειπα επισης οτι ο καθενας πιστευει οτι εχει την "καλη θρησκεια" στο κεφαλι του. Γιατι εαν πιστευε οτι η δικια του θρησκεια που εχει δεν ειναι καλη δεν θα την ενστερνιζοταν κιολας.


και μαλλον καταλαβα οτι διαβαζεις μονο τον εαυτο σου και αγνοεις το τι γραφουν οι αλλοι...για αυτο δεν εχει νοημα πλεον να διαφωνω εδω.

----------


## ανεμος

το χω διαβασει αυτο φιλε μου και φυσικα σου ειπα και εγω οτι δεν τσακωνομαστε αλλα μετα διαβασα περι φιμωσης και εσωτερικων ανησυχιων οπου ακομα δεν εχεις απαντησει......
επισης θελω να σου πω οτι οχι μονο διαβαζω αυτα που απαντας σε εμενα αλλα και στους αλλους και η αποψη μου διαμορφωνεται σφαιρικα!!φυσικα αυτο που δεν συνυπλογισα ειναι εδω παιζουν μνησικακιες και εμπάθειες απο το παρελθον οπου βεβαια εμενα δεν με αφορουν αλλα τις βλεπω.....
Δεν νομιζω οτι εχω προσπαθησει να σε πεισω οτι εχω δικιο και δεν εχω προσπαθησει να σε προσυλητισω στην δικια μου <<καλη θρησκεια>>.........απλως νομιζω οτι με το να μου παραθετεις τι ειναι θρησκεια συμφωνα με τον Μπαμπινιωτη εχω την αισθηση οτι επιθυμεις διακαως να μπω σε μια διανοητικη αναμετρηση οπου εγω προσωπικα απεχθανομαι δεν εχω να σου παραθεσω κατι εκτος απο το βιωμα μου...και αναρωτιεμαι τωρα δλδ αν δεν παραθεσεις κατι δεν μπορεις να υποστηριξεις τελικα το δικο σου?τελικα πιστευεις καπου? η η πιστη σου ειναι αποτελεσμα λογικης επεξεργασιας?
Διαφωνουμε και συμφωνουμε και εχει πολυ νοημα για μενα,λυπαμαι που δεν το βλεπεις ετσι............................εξαλλου νομιζω οτι ο διαλογος δεν χρειαζεται να εχει νικητη η μηπως χρειαζεται?

----------


## keep_walking

> το χω διαβασει αυτο φιλε μου και φυσικα σου ειπα και εγω οτι δεν τσακωνομαστε αλλα μετα διαβασα περι φιμωσης και εσωτερικων ανησυχιων οπου ακομα δεν εχεις απαντησει......
> επισης θελω να σου πω οτι οχι μονο διαβαζω αυτα που απαντας σε εμενα αλλα και στους αλλους και η αποψη μου διαμορφωνεται σφαιρικα!!φυσικα αυτο που δεν συνυπλογισα ειναι εδω παιζουν μνησικακιες και εμπάθειες απο το παρελθον οπου βεβαια εμενα δεν με αφορουν αλλα τις βλεπω.....
> Δεν νομιζω οτι εχω προσπαθησει να σε πεισω οτι εχω δικιο και δεν εχω προσπαθησει να σε προσυλητισω στην δικια μου <<καλη θρησκεια>>.........απλως νομιζω οτι με το να μου παραθετεις τι ειναι θρησκεια συμφωνα με τον Μπαμπινιωτη εχω την αισθηση οτι επιθυμεις διακαως να μπω σε μια διανοητικη αναμετρηση οπου εγω προσωπικα απεχθανομαι δεν εχω να σου παραθεσω κατι εκτος απο το βιωμα μου...και αναρωτιεμαι τωρα δλδ αν δεν παραθεσεις κατι δεν μπορεις να υποστηριξεις τελικα το δικο σου?τελικα πιστευεις καπου? η η πιστη σου ειναι αποτελεσμα λογικης επεξεργασιας?
> Διαφωνουμε και συμφωνουμε και εχει πολυ νοημα για μενα,λυπαμαι που δεν το βλεπεις ετσι............................εξαλλου νομιζω οτι ο διαλογος δεν χρειαζεται να εχει νικητη η μηπως χρειαζεται?


Ενταξει κερδισες :Smile: 
Απλως δεν μου αρεσει να αγνοουν αυτα που λεω σε ενα διαλογο και να λενε τα ιδια που λεω εγω , αναφεροντας εμενα σαν να εχω πει κατι αλλο...
Οσο για το μηνυμα μου που αναφερεσαι δεν εχει κατι...στραβο. Καποιοι δεν ανελυσαν τιποτα και απλως μοιραζαν μπηχτες. Σε αυτους αναφερομαι. Τωρα εαν εσυ συμφωνεις με την πρακτικη αυτη των καποιων ειναι...αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο.

----------


## ανεμος

εγω παλι νομιζω οτι κερδισε το αθλημα,το φορουμ,λολ
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δυσκολευτηκα να σε διαβασω γιατι εχεις εναν ιδιαιτερο δικο σου τροπο να γραφεις,ωστοσο θεωρω οτι τελικα ανταποκριθηκα αλλα προφανως εσυ διαφωνεις με αυτο απο οτι καταλαβα.Μπορει να εχεις <<δικιο>>....Ομως οπως προανεφερα και πιο πανω διαβασα και πραγματα που εγραψες και σε αλλους και με τα οποια διαφωνησα ισως και με επιθετικο τροπο δεν αντιλεγω....
Τελος δεν νομιζω οτι συμφωνω με την πρακτικη που ανεφερες πιο πανω ομως εδω οι μνησικακιες απο το παρελθον δεν μπορουν να επιλυθουν διοτι το πλαισιο ειναι πολυ περιορισμενο(ιντερνετ,φορο υμ)....αυτα!

----------


## marian_m

> Για τα παιδάκια στην Αφρική μπορεί κι αυτά να τα πρόσεχε. Μπορεί να έπεφταν στην συνέχεια στα χέρια κανενός αθεόφοβου και να είχαν πιο φρικτή μοιρά : ) 
> Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως, αν κανείς μπορεί να αστειεύεται με την ανθρώπινη δυστυχία (φαντάζομαι όταν δεν έχει ιερό και όσιο μπορεί ; ) ) δεν είδα κανέναν να θέλει να λιθοβολήσει κάποιον. Μάλλον μια παιδιάστικη εμμονή στην ασέβεια προς κάτι που για τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του κόσμου είναι αγαπητό. 
> Αναρωτιέμαι, αυτή είναι η στάση ζωής που θα προσφέρει ένα καλύτερο μέλλον σ' αυτούς που υποστηρίζουν ότι "τα πάντα είναι στα χέρια τους"?
> χμ....


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά ξεκάθαρο πότε κάνω πλάκα και πότε μιλάω σοβαρά. 
Την άποψη μου την είπα και δεν έχω λόγο να επαναλαμβάνομαι. 
Θέλω δε θέλω, είμαι αναγκασμένη στη χώρα που ζω να "σέβομαι" και να ανέχομαι παρά πολλά που προέρχονται από μια θρησκεία που μου έχουν επιβάλλει. 
Σκέψου και μόνο, ότι πριν από κάποια χρόνια, αν ήθελα να παντρευτώ θα έπρεπε να μ' ευλογήσει κάποιος παπάς. Ακόμα και σήμερα, είναι δύσκολο να πεθάνω, χωρίς την ευλογία του και όλη αυτή την τελετουργία. Να μην απαριθμήσω πόσες μικρές ή μεγαλύτερες παραχωρήσεις είναι αναγκασμένος να κάνει κάποιος που δε είναι χριστιανός, αλλά δε βαριέσαι, ας μην το κάνουμε θέμα. 
Τουλάχιστον, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι έχω τη δυνατότητα να λέω ελεύθερα την άποψή μου, χωρίς να χαρκτηρίζομαι ασεβής επειδή δεν πιστεύω σε κάτι που ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό σε αυτή τη χώρα πιστεύει. Και δεν είναι καμιά παιδιάστική εμμονή, άλλωστε έχω πάψει προ πολλού να είμαι παιδί, αλλά μια πεποίθηση, στην οποία έχω καταλήξει διαβάζοντας, ψάχνοντας και συζητώντας, πολύ περισσότερο από αρκετούς που ονομάζουν τους εαυτούς τους "πιστούς", "χριστιανούς" ή ό, τι άλλο.
Ναι, και πιστεύω απόλυτα, και ας με κατηγορήσει κάποιος ότι περιαυτολογώ, ότι ο κόσμος θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερος, αν υπήρχαν αρκετοί που έχουν την ίδια στάση ζωής με μένα. Η οποία στάση ζωής, δεν περιορίζεται σε - και δεν καθορίζεται από 4-5 αράδες με κάποιες σκέψεις μου πάνω στο θέμα των θρησκειών και του θεού.

----------


## alexandros3

Σαν να αρχίζεις να ωριμάζεις.... ; ) 
Για το σάπιο που έχει καθήσει πάνω στις μεγάλες στιγμές των ανθρώπων, όπως ο γάμος ή ο θάνατος, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.

----------


## ανεμος

> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά ξεκάθαρο πότε κάνω πλάκα και πότε μιλάω σοβαρά. 
> Την άποψη μου την είπα και δεν έχω λόγο να επαναλαμβάνομαι. 
> Θέλω δε θέλω, είμαι αναγκασμένη στη χώρα που ζω να "σέβομαι" και να ανέχομαι παρά πολλά που προέρχονται από μια θρησκεία που μου έχουν επιβάλλει. 
> Σκέψου και μόνο, ότι πριν από κάποια χρόνια, αν ήθελα να παντρευτώ θα έπρεπε να μ' ευλογήσει κάποιος παπάς. Ακόμα και σήμερα, είναι δύσκολο να πεθάνω, χωρίς την ευλογία του και όλη αυτή την τελετουργία. Να μην απαριθμήσω πόσες μικρές ή μεγαλύτερες παραχωρήσεις είναι αναγκασμένος να κάνει κάποιος που δε είναι χριστιανός, αλλά δε βαριέσαι, ας μην το κάνουμε θέμα. 
> Τουλάχιστον, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι έχω τη δυνατότητα να λέω ελεύθερα την άποψή μου, χωρίς να χαρκτηρίζομαι ασεβής επειδή δεν πιστεύω σε κάτι που ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό σε αυτή τη χώρα πιστεύει. Και δεν είναι καμιά παιδιάστική εμμονή, άλλωστε έχω πάψει προ πολλού να είμαι παιδί, αλλά μια πεποίθηση, στην οποία έχω καταλήξει διαβάζοντας, ψάχνοντας και συζητώντας, πολύ περισσότερο από αρκετούς που ονομάζουν τους εαυτούς τους "πιστούς", "χριστιανούς" ή ό, τι άλλο.
> Ναι, και πιστεύω απόλυτα, και ας με κατηγορήσει κάποιος ότι περιαυτολογώ, ότι ο κόσμος θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερος, αν υπήρχαν αρκετοί που έχουν την ίδια στάση ζωής με μένα. Η οποία στάση ζωής, δεν περιορίζεται σε - και δεν καθορίζεται από 4-5 αράδες με κάποιες σκέψεις μου πάνω στο θέμα των θρησκειών και του θεού.


μπορω να γραψω πανω σ αυτο?

----------


## katerinaki

τι εννοεις ανεμε?

----------


## ανεμος

> τι εννοεις ανεμε?


ρωταω την Μαρια.Μ αν μπορω να γραψω πανω σ αυτο που εγραψε?

----------


## sabb

> Η αντιπαραθεση για μενα αγαπητε εν Χριστω αδελφε ξεκινησε με τον <<γνησιο>> διοτι καπου εγραψες τους χαρακτηρισμους ηλιθιων και πανηλιθιων που πιστευουν σε κολασεις και παραδεισων.Καπου εκει ηρθε και η δεσποινις Μαρια.Μ και συμπληρωσε οτι οι πιστοι δεν ειναι συνειδητοποιημενοι ως προς το τι πιστευουν και οτι κακως πιστευουν σαν αποτελεσμα της ασυνειδησιας τους....
> Παραποιείς τα λόγια μου. Μίλησα για την "τζιχαντοποίηση" των θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων , το να πιστεύει κάποιος σε κολάσεις με γεια του με χαρά του, το να επιβάλλει όμως ένα τέτοιο πιστεύω και να καθορίζει με την ισχύ της πλειοψηφίας τις αξίες και της μειοψηφίας, δεν περιποιεί τιμή για μια σύγχρονη κοινωνία. Φυσικά ακόμη χειρότερα για τον κόσμο, όταν κάποιοι πείθονται στο όνομα κάποιου θεού να ανατιναχτούν ζωσμένοι εκρηκτικά για να πάνε στον παράδεισο με δόξα και τιμή. Αν όλα αυτά σου δημιουργούν αλγεινή εντύπωση επειδή επισημαίνονται, λυπάμαι αλλά όσο έχω δύναμη θα το φωνάζω έστω και σαν φωνή βοώντος εν τη ερήμω 
> Εγω με αυτο αντεδρασα κατα αρχην και πραγματικα σου επιτεθηκα για να ειμαι ειλικρινης μαζι σου.Εγώ δεν επιτέθηκα φραστικά σε κανέναν συγκεκριμένα. Εσύ ωστόσο δεν διαφώνησες, αν κατάλαβα καλά επικρότησες την γλώσσα του genuine που αναφέρθηκε επί προσωπικού σε trendy αγοράκιαΟσο για το κειμενο που εγραψες πιο πανω θελω να σου απαντησω,οτι επανειλημενως εχω εστιασει στο θεμα πιστης σαν πολυ προσωπικη υποθεση και ουσιαστικα αναφερομαι στο βιωμα αυτης.Θα ηθελα επισης εδω να αναφερω οτι δεν εχω καμια αναγκη να απολογηθω για τα βαθυτερα πιστευω μου και πολυ περισσοτερο να μπω σε μια αναμετρηση του να αποδειξω οτι υπάρχει Θεος η δεν υπάρχει,για μενα δεν ειναι το ζητημα εκει........
> Ειναι γεγο νος οτι η πιστη εχει χρησιμοποιηθει κατα καιρους απο εξουσιαστικους κυκλους και σαφως και της εκκλησιας κατα καιρους για να επιβληθουν προκαταληψεις δεισιδαιμονιες με αποτερο σκοπο την ανθρωπινη καθηλωση αλλα δεν ζουμε στο μεσαιωνα ουτε και στην Σαουδικη Αραβια να μας επιβαλλονται...Ξερω οτι στην Θεσσαλονικη με τον Ανθιμο ή εκκλησια ειχε ενεργο ρολο στη πολιτικη ζωη της πολης αλλα τωρα και αυτο αλλαξε με τον Μπουταρη.Ομως ολοι αυτοι που ψηφισαν Μπουταρη δεν ειναι ολοι αθεοι.Με αυτο θελω να πω οτι ολοι οι πιστοι Χριστιανοι δεν ειναι μαζα που φερεται και αγεται αλλα ανθρωποι με βαθια συνειδηση που ξερουν να ξεχωριζουν τι ειναι πιστη και τι πολιτικη.Επισης διαφωνω με τον ορο μαζα καθως ειναι περα για περα υποτιμητικος για μενα και επισης οτι η αναγκη του ανηκειν ειναι μια παναρχαι αναγκη αφου οι πρωτοι ανθρωποι για να επιβιωσουν δημιουργησαν ομαδες για να εχουν καλυτερο αποτελεσμα στο κυνηγι να αισθανονται πιο ασφαλεις και το πιο βασικο απο ολα να αντιμετωπιζουν την μοναξια τους......Το να ανήκεις σε ομάδες με κοινά χαρακτηριστικά δεν είναι κακό. Κακό είναι να προσκολλάσαι με φανατισμό σ' αυτά τα κοινά χαρακτηριστικά με αποτέλεσμα να "σταυροφορείς" με την πλατιά σημασία του όρου, που οι ισλαμιστές ονομάζουν jihad - τους ιερούς πολέμους στην ιστορία τους προκάλεσαν και οι μεν και οι δε. Οι μάζες σ'αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι μάζες χειραγωγούμενες και είτε το θεωρείς υποτιμητικό είτε όχι, ήταν και δυστυχώς συνεχίζει να είναι η πραγματικότητα. Φυσικά δεν τσουβαλοποιώ όλους όσους πιστεύουν σε κάτι υπέρτατο. Υπάρχουν και οι πιστοί που πάνω απ' όλα σέβονται τον εαυτό τους και κρατούν αποστάσεις από φανατικές συμπεριφορές. Αν ανήκεις σ' αυτούς χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα 
> Και για να απαντησω και στο ερωτημα σου,ξερεις?Η εξαπατηση γιατι απο οτι καταλαβαινω εκει αναφερεσαι παιζει και αυτη το ρολο της.Συμβαινει και στις καλυτερες οικογενειες,π.χ σ ενα ζευγαρι ο ενας μπορει να πιστευει στην σχεση και ο αλλος οχι,ο ενας να περναει την ωρα του και ο αλλος να εχει πολυ βαθια συναισθηματα....ειναι λοιπον στο χερι του καθενος να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του απο το να γινει βορα στις ορεξεις των αλλων.Ενταξει εμεις κιολας δεν ειμαστε καμικαζι ωστε να ανατιναζουμε κοσμο....ομως θεωρω οτι λιγο πολυ ολοι εχουμε εξαπατησει η εξαπατηθει απο καποιον αλλο,νομιζω οτι ολο αυτο ειναι μια δοκιμασια για τον καθενα μας ξεχωριστα.......
> Επισης ολοι αυτοι που στρατολογηθηκαν λογω της πιστης απο καποιους αλλους ειχαν πολυ αναγκη εξαπατηθουν καπου και να πιστεψουν,εγω προσωπικα δεν τους θεωρω θυματα,η διαχειρηση της ζωης του καθενος ειναι προφανως και υποθεση του καθενος.....ο καθενας βλεπει αυτο που θελει να δει!!!!
> Ειναι θεμα παιδειας και ευρυτερης καλλιεργειας ετσι ωστε να μαθαινουμε να προστατευουμε τους εαυτους μας και να μην παιζουμε τον ρολο του θυματος σε καμια σχεση στην ζωη μας ακομα και στην θρησκευτικη σχεση,βεβαια θρησκευτικη σχεση κανει καποιος με τον Θεο και οχι την εκκλησιαΣυμφωνώ απόλυτα...Όσο όμως οι πιστοί άγονται και φέρονται από κάποιους επιτήδειους, τότε αποτελούν μια μάζα που απέχει έτη φωτός από την παιδεία, την καλλιέργεια, την αναζήτηση της αλήθειας.....εγω προσωπικα δεν νιωθω απειλη απο τις προκαταληψεις και τις δεισιδαιμονιες της εκκλησιας ουτε ακομα ενοχη γιατι υπάρχω ολα αυτα πιανουν εκει οπου υπάρχει γονιμη γη για να θεριεψουν και ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι αν δεν υπηρχε η εκκλησια θα υπήρχε κατι παρομοιο για να ασκει τετοια εξουσια στις ψυχες των ανθρωπων.......Εγώ από την άλλη ανησυχώ , γιατί με το σύστημα αξιών που έχουν επιβάλλει διαμορφώνουν συνειδήσεις με τρόπο που η ανθρώπινη εξέλιξη αντί να αποκτά ανθρωποκεντρικό χαρακτήρα, γίνεται όλο και περισσότερο θεοκεντρική , με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό. Για σένα ίσως τίποτε, αλλά για μένα κατ' αυτό το τρόπο στενεύουν οι ορίζοντες της κριτικής αντίληψης...Για να σου δώσω ένα ποδοσφαιροποιημένο παράδειγμα : Ένα αντικειμενικά εμφανές πέναλτι, όταν δίνεται , η πλειονότητα των οπαδών της ομάδας που το έχει κάνει, θα δυσκολευτεί να παραδεχτεί το ότι η άλλη ομάδα ίσως έχει κατά 50% δίκιο αν όχι 100%, κι αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί ο στόχος της μάζας, δεν είναι η εξέλιξη του θεάματος και η αναβάθμιση του, αλλά η νίκη της ομάδας έστω και με άδικο τρόπο. Επαναλαμβάνω πως είναι αυθαίρετη υπόθεση να λέμε πως αν δεν υπήρχε η θρησκεία , σίγουρα θα υπήρχε κάτι άλλο που να ασκεί με τον ίδιο τρόπο εξουσία πάνω στους ανθρώπους...
> Τωρα θελω και εγω να σε ρωτησω κατι,δηλαδη αν ειχες την δυναμη στα χερια σου πως θα το διαχειριζοσουν ολο αυτο?Οι πιστοι μιας θρησκειας που θα εκτελουσαν τα θρησκευτικα τους καθηκοντα?η μαλλον τι θα εκανες θα απαγορευες την θρησκεια σε μια χωρα και θα κατεδαφιζες τις εκκλησιες για να μην μαζικοποιουνται και δρουν οι πιστοι?Μα τι λες ? Η οποιαδήποτε επιβολή πιστεύω είναι εξίσου κατακριτέα είτε αφορά πίστη σε θεό είτε πουθενά. Το σοβιετικό μοντέλο επέβαλε τον αθεϊσμό ξεκάθαρα και μόνο για να αποφύγει εστίες ομαδοποιήσεων γύρω από την εκκλησία , αλλά απέφυγε να επιβάλλει πογκρόμ.Η πολιτική αυτή είναι κατάπτυστη, γιατί χειραγωγεί την ελευθερία έκφρασης του ανθρώπου, πράγμα που κάνει και η επιβολή δόγματος σαν υπέρτατη αλήθεια ακόμη από τη στιγμή που γεννιόμαστε 
> Σαμπ νομιζω αν εχω καταλαβει καλα οτι ονειρευεσαι(με την καλη εννοια)ενα μερος οπου οι ανθρωποι δεν θα εχουν την αναγκη μιας θρησκειας για να ζουν της ζωης τους ε?θα πατανε στα ποδια τους μονοι τους θα δεχονται οτι αποτελουν μια συμπτωση στο χωρο και το χρονο και θα προοδευουν χωρις να πιστευουν σε τοτεμ σταυρους μισοφεγγαρα και αλλα συμβολα......νομιζω οτι οσο υπάρχουν ανθρωποι αυτο το μερος δεν θα υπάρξει πουθενα γιατι για μενα η αναγκη να υπάρχει Θεος απλα αναπαριστα την αναγκη να αντεξουμε το αισθημα της μοναξιας(οχι της διαπροσωπικης)αλλα της υπαρξιακης και επισης να αντεξουμε τα χτυπηματα της ζωης οπου μερικες φορες ειναι τοσο σκληρα οπου δεν αντεχονται...
> ...


Ωστόσο δεν επιμένω...Πίστευε όπου θέλεις. Αρκεί να μου επιτρέπεις να μην αποδέχομαι την δύναμη της πλειοψηφίας όταν εγώ για δικούς μου λόγους, απορρίπτω κάθε τι το θεϊκό κι είναι ένα αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα μου να το κάνω....

----------


## alexandros3

sabb, να κάνω μια ερώτηση, αν επιτρέπεις?
Είσαι... "δωδεκαθειστής"? λολ
Sorry για το γέλωτα αλλά συνάδει. 
Αυτά για την ώρα.

----------


## sabb

> sabb, να κάνω μια ερώτηση, αν επιτρέπεις?
> Είσαι... "δωδεκαθειστής"? λολ
> Sorry για το γέλωτα αλλά συνάδει. 
> Αυτά για την ώρα.


Όχι φυσικά, ούτε σαν χιούμορ δεν μπορώ να το εκλάβω ....
Σιγά μην είμαι κι ο Λιακόπουλος που όταν δεν πουλάει βιβλία για τους Ελοχίμ , γράφει στο e-psy με το ψευδώνυμο Sabb  :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

Οκ : D
Carry on... : )

----------


## alexandros3

Απλώς να προσθέσω (μην επαχθεί ότι είμαι πιο αδύναμος από άλλους που δεν χρειάζονται κανέναν να τους προσέχει, παναγία μου!) ότι το εμένα με προσέχει ήταν εν μέρει είδος αστειισμού στον insect που είπε ότι ο θεός είναι μακρυά για να μας προσέχει. Παρ'όλα αυτά στο διάβα της ζωής μου και μέσω μιάς γλυκιάς γιαγιάς που με μπάφιασε στα σταυρουδάκια και έχοντας όλα καταφέρει μόνος μου και βγαίνοντας από δύσκολες καταστάσεις, ναι κάποιος με προσέχει. Θεωρώ όμορφο να υπάρχει αυτό. Επίσης κανείς (μα κανείς) δεν μπορεί να μου αποδείξει το ενάντιο, οπότε, χαίρομαι για την μετριοφροσύνη μου και την αγάπη, αποδίδοντας την ασπίδα προστασίας, σ' Αυτόν : )
(δεν χρεοκώπησε ποτέ, παράξενο : ) )

----------


## sabb

> Σωστή η διόρθωση περί συμπλήρωσης,Sabb. Η Καινή Διαθήκη δεν κατάργησε τις 10 εντολές, τις συμπλήρωσε, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις όμως τις άλλαξε σε κάτι διαφορετικό. Εκεί ήθελα να εστιάσω. Πχ. το ''οφθαλμός αντί οφθαλμού'' του Μωσαϊκού Νόμου, αντικαταστάθηκε από το ''αγάπα τον πλησίον σου σαν τον εαυτό σου'', που μπορείς να το πεις και συμπλήρωση, αλλά στην ουσία είναι διεύρυνση και αποτελεί κάτι διαφορετικό.


Βρε streidi, γιατί επιμένεις σε κάτι που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αγνοείς ? Το οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού και το οδόντα αντί οδόντος, είναι εβραϊκή παράδοση κι ο Ιησούς προέρχεται από τον Οίκο του Αβραάμ (Κατά Ματθαίο ευαγγέλιο - Κεφάλαιο 1 - Γενεές 14 ), και *δεν* *κατάργησε τίποτε απολύτως από την εβραϊκή παράδοση* ...
Σαφέστατα το "αγάπα τον πλησίον σου ως σεαυτόν " είναι μια αποστροφή προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν αλλάζει κάτι στις ανθρώπινες αξίες από τη στιγμή που ισχύει με την συμπλήρωση, "αρκεί ο πλησίον να μην σου βγάλει το μάτι (οφθαλμός αντί οφθαλμού)" - η συμπλήρωση είναι δική μου αλλά αποτυπώνει την πραγματικότητα.....

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Διαβάζω τις διαφορετικές απόψεις που εκφράζονται κυρίως από sabb και άνεμο, και θα ήθελα να παραθέσω κάτι.

Η ομαδοποίηση των ανθρώπων που προέρχεται από τις κοινές αξιες του καθενός μας, δεν είναι τίποτα μεμπτό ή κατακριτέο. Ομάδες δημιουργούνται με κριτήριο πολύ λιγότερο σημαντικά "xαρακτηριστικά" από τη θρησκεία, σχεδόν οτιδήποτε μπορεί να ενώσει ένα group ανθρώπων. Είναι λογικό να ενωνόμαστε σε "μάζα" σύμφωνα με τα πιστεύω μας, θρησκευτικά ή αλλα. 
Η ομάδα των Χριστιανών της κοινότητας Αγίας Κυριακής στη γειτονιά της μαμάς μου μπορώ να πω είναι far from bad. Είναι κατά πλειοψηφία πολύ μορφωμένες γυναίκες, επιστήμονες και θεωρητικοί, που μαζεύονται και συζητάνε, κάνουν επισκέψεις σε μοναστήρια, μαζεύουν ρούχα και φαγητό για τους φτωχούς, κάνουν δωρεές και bazaar και δίνουν τα έσοδα σε μη κερδοσκοπικούς οργανισμούς, δουλεύουν εθελοντικά σε συσσίτια, στις γιορτές κτλ, και έχουν μια πολύ ευεργετική και "ευχάριστη" ατμόσφαιρα στην κοινότητα τους. Ένα τέτοιο group δεν μπορείς να το χαρακτηρίσεις ούτε μη συνειδητοποιημένο, ούτε ακαλλιέργητο, ούτε να το κατηγορήσεις ότι προσπαθεί να προσηλυτίσει άλλους μέσω καλών πράξεων... είναι όμως γεγονός ότι είναι το group της εκκλησιας της μαμάς μου που κάνουν αυτές τις πράξεις, και όχι ο σύλλογος νομικών Eλλάδος ή ο σύλλογος Mακεδόνων, στα οποια επίσης είναι η μαμά μου μέλος...

Από την άλλη (και είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχουν αντιστοιχα παραδείγματα και στις υπόλοιπες θρησκείες αλλά εγώ για την συγκεκριμένη έχω τις πληροφορίες) υπάρχει το Al-Zarqawi - Al Queda's Second Generation που διέρρευσε από τα αρχεία της CIA νομίζω το 2002. Είναι ένα διετές σχέδιο σε 7 φάσεις του Ιορδανου Fouad Hussein, που στοχεύει στην εξάλειψη της ελευθερίας έκφρασης (η πιο επικίνδυνη ελευθερια για τους θρησκευτικά φανατισμένους) και την επικράτηση ενός Ισλαμικού καλιφατου στην Αμερική και αργότερα στον υπόλοιπο δυτικό κόσμο. 
Συμπεριλαμβάνει τα εξής βήματα για τους στρατευμένους στον αγώνα: 
1) Αφύπνιση και συσπείρωση μουσουλμανικού πυρήνα λόγω πολεμικής επέμβασης των ΗΠΑ στις ισλαμικές χώρες, μέσω επιθέσεων σε Αμερικανικο έδαφος (Done. Ο ίδιος ο Hussein έβγαλε διάγγελμα μετά το 9/11 ότι το πρώτο βήμα για την επικράτηση του Ισλαμισμού έγινε). 
2) Πείστε τον κόσμο να διαχωρίζει τους πολεμιστές του Islam από τους απλούς πιστούς μουσουλμάνους, ώστε να δημιουργηθεί ρεύμα υποστήριξης που να ονομάζει "racists, intolerants κτλ" όσους διαφωνούν, και την ίδια στιγμή υπό την δικαιολογία του πολεμου, μεταφέρεται μετανάστες μουσουλμάνους σε μεγάλα πλήθη σε καίριες περιοχές ανά την ήπειρο (επίσης done. Έχουν γίνει άπειρα θρησκευτικά ghetto στην Αμερική, όπου μουσουλμάνοι απαιτούν να μην κρίνονται σύμφωνα με τους νομους του κράτους αλλα τους δικούς τους... δημιουργώντας ουσιαστικά ένα κράτος μέσα στο κράτος). 
3) Αφαίρεση από τις σχολικές ύλες οποιουδήποτε γεγονότος που προσβάλει το Ισλαμικό κράτος, και απαίτηση να διδάσκονται οι αξιες του Κορανίου στις τάξεις. Αφαίρεση γεγονότων που τονίζουν την εθνική ταυτότητα και των εθνικών επιτευγμάτων, και διάδοση μισους εναντίων των Ιουδαίων, των Ευαγγελικών Χριστιανών, και των δημοκρατικών αξιων (In the doing. Ένα σωρό special interest groups, με δικαιολογία ότι "προσβάλει τα πιστεύω τους" απαιτούν να αφαιρούνται ολόκληρες ιστορικές περίδη από τα βιβλία της ιστορίας ("το ολοκαύτωμα είναι άποψη, όχι γεγονός"), να μην προβάλλονται οι σταυροί στις κορυφές των εκκλησιών, να μην υπάρχουν οι 10 εντολές στην είσοδο στο Αμερικανικο Κοινοβούλιο, να μην λένε τα παιδιά τους τον εθνικό ύμνο στο σχολειό κτλ). 
4) Μεθοδευμένες πολιτικές η στρατιωτικές, άμεσες η έμμεσες, επιθέσεις σε γειτονικές χώρες που δεν υποστηρίζουν την επικράτηση του Ισλαμικού καλιφατου, όπως η Συρία, το Ισραήλ, η Αίγυπτος, η Λιβύη, η Ιορδανία κτλ (Χρειάζεται να το εξηγήσω αυτό :Wink: ... και πολλά πολλά ακόμα δυστυχώς. 
Περιττό να σας πω ότι σημάδια τουλάχιστον των μισών σημείων από όσα καταγράφονται είναι ήδη εμφανή και εφαρμοσμένα.

Αυτού του είδους λοιπόν η θρησκευτική συσπείρωση, αυτού του είδους η θρησκευτική ομάδα, έχει πράγματι σκοπό να δημιουργήσει μάζες πιστών που να έχουν τον Θεϊκό νομο παραπάνω από τους νομους των ανθρώπων. Εμφανίζονται μετά ως οι μονοι γνωστες του πραγματικού Λόγου του Θεού (και εφόσον έχεις δεχτεί την πιστη ως υπεράνω της γνώσης, δεν μπορείς να τους αμφισβητήσεις... συν του ότι θα σε σφάξουν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες) και καθοδηγούν τη μάζα στην κατεύθυνση που θέλουν. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι ούτε θεωρία συνομωσίας, ούτε Λιακοπουλικη θεωρία, ούτε υπερβολικά τραβηγμένο σενάριο. Είναι μια τραγική πραγματικότητα που βασίζει την επιτυχία της σε 2 πόδια: την μείωση της πρόσληψης γνώσεων, της απόλαυσης ελευθεριων και της εξάλειψης βασικών αρχων και ανθρωπινων δικαιωμάτων μέσω προσηλυτισμού, και την αντικατάσταση της ατομικής σκέψης με θρησκευτική υπακοή.

Δεν θεωρώ τον πιστό ως παραπλανημένο. Ο φανατικός πιστός όμως, αυτός που προσπαθεί να σε πείσει για την ορθότητα της δικης του θρησκείας και των ελλειψεων του δικού σου πιστεύω, που σε καταδικάζει αν δεν συμμερίζεσαι τις απόψεις του, και ακολουθεί το λόγο της Βίβλου πιο πιστα από την ανθρώπινη λογική και ευαισθησία, είναι ένα ακόμα πιόνι σε μια σκακιέρα που απέχει παρασάγκας από οποιονδήποτε Θεό.

----------


## alexandros3

Δεν τα διάβασα όλα αλλά εκεί που έκανε κλικ η κλειδερεκτομή (και η απαγόρευση πώλησης μπύρας) ναι, ναι έξυπνοι πύραυλοι : ) Τον κώλο μιας καμήλας και τη σπηλιά του Οσάμα : )
(αγαπάμε Ισλάμ - τόσο που δεν το αφήνουμε λολ )

----------


## ανεμος

> Καλά ,μην κάνουμε και τιμητές της ζωής και του θανάτου τους υπέρμαχους της απανταχού βλακείας... Πέρα από τους ηλίθιους που φοβούνται μην πάνε στην κόλαση , υπάρχουν κι οι πανηλίθιοι που επιδιώκουν να συναντήσουν τον δημιουργό τους στον παράδεισο, κάνοντας μαλακίες πριν την ώρα τους....
> Δεν είδα την ταινία "Ο ηλίθιος κι ο πανηλίθιος" , αλλά ο τίτλος επιβεβαιώνει την πραγματικότητα, πάντα θα υπάρχει μια ανώτερη κλίμακα στην ηλιθιότητα και είναι το μοναδικό ίσως μέγεθος στο σύμπαν που τείνει προς το άπειρο...



Φιλε Σαμπ κατα αρχην χαιρομαι που απαντησες.Ενταξει στο παραπανω μιλας για την <<τζιχαντοποιηση>> των θρησκευτικων πεποιθησεων αν και δεν το κανεις καθαρο για μενα,στο παρακατω που αναφερεσαι?Ρε συ Σαββ αφου το εχεις κανει πολυ καθαρο οτι οποιοσδηποτε πιστευει σε Θεους και δαιμονες ειναι βλαμμενος το χεις πει με χιλιους δυο τροπους νταξει τωρα μην κοροιδευομαστε....εισαι πολυ σαφης οτι η στην εποχη που ζουμε για σενα δεν επιτρεπεται να πιστευει καποιος σε θρησκειες το θεωρεις απαραδεκτο.....
Εγω ομως αν θυμασαι καλα σου εγραψα οτι <<καθε δραση εχει και αντιδραση>>..αυτο σαφεστατα σημαινει οτι βεβαιως μπορεις ακομα και να βρισεις αμα θες καποιον η κατι(κατ εμενα)αλλα μπορει και ο αλλος να κανει το ιδιο νομιζω.....ειναι θεμα αρχης....γιατι αν θες εσυ να γραφεις,τεκμηριωμενα η μη,οτι θες, δεν σημαινει οτι ο αλλος δεν μπορει και οποτε χρειαζεται να το δεχεσαι,ετσι απλα........
Προσωπικα δεχομαι την διαφορετικοτητα του αλλου αρκει να μην προσβαλει την δικια μου...δλδ αν ερθει καποιος σπιτι μου και κατουρησει στον καναπε δεν θα του πω κατουρα και στο κρεβατι μου αλλα στην καλυτερη μου μερα θα τον πεταξω εξω.......


[/QUOTE]
Οι θρησκοβλαμμένοι από την άλλη είναι μια συνομοταξία ειδών , πασιφανώς επιβλαβής για την ανθρώπινη εξέλιξη. Όσο μπορώ να το κάνω περισσότερο κατανοητό αυτό, εσύ κορίτσι μου, θεώρησε το σαν απαξίωση, ποσώς μ'ενδιαφέρει. [/QUOTE




> Ωστόσο δεν επιμένω...Πίστευε όπου θέλεις. Αρκεί να μου επιτρέπεις να μην αποδέχομαι την δύναμη της πλειοψηφίας όταν εγώ για δικούς μου λόγους, απορρίπτω κάθε τι το θεϊκό κι είναι ένα αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα μου να το κάνω....


 ωστοσο δεν επιμενεις....σ ευχαριστω....επισης σε ευχαριστω που μου επιτρεπεις να πιστευω οπου θελω....καλα κανεις και απορριπτεις αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι εγω τουλαχιστον προσπαθησα να σε πεισω για κατι αλλο διαφορετικο φιλε μου,δεν εχω κανενα λογο να το κανω αυτο.....εδω μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου ειπωθηκε οτι καποιος απο εμας τους <<εικονολατρες>> προσπαθησε να φιμωσει την δημοκρατικη λαλια των ελευθερω πολιορκημενων αθειστων.........εγω παλι διαβαζω εδω απο πολλους οτι σωνει και καλα να πεισθω οτι δεν υπάρχει Θεος.....μπορει μπορει και οχι,προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει εμενα αυτο.....και εχω πληρη συνειδηση του τι γραφω και λεω καθε στιγμη της ζωης μου...
Παρ ολα αυτα συμφωνω σε αρκετα σημεια περι φανατισμου και ισως και υπερμετρου ζηλου καποιων <<πιστων>> διαφωνω βεβαια στο να κρινονται συναισθηματα ανθρωπων που αισθανονται την αναγκη να νιωθουν οτι χρειαζονται κατι περισσοτερο απο αυτους τους ιδιους στην ζωη τους(Θεος).Μπορει εσυ λοιπον να εισαι τοσο δυνατοε που να μην το χρειαζεσαι ομως μια ευνομουμενη πολιτεια που δεν ονειρευεσαι αλλα αξιωνεις πως θα ευημερησει? οταν τα μελη που την απαρτιζουν δεν δειχνουν την αυτονοητη κατανοηση στις προσωπικες αναγκες του καθενος?
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΙ, ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΕΡΟΙ............................ .........


υ.γ αν νομιζεις οτι καπου δεν εχω απαντησει παρακαλω να μου το επισημανεις.

----------


## alexandros3

> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΙ, ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΕΡΟΙ............................ .........


Ρε συ άνεμε, δεν ξέρω ποιός είσαι, που είσαι αλλά έχεις μια σοφία φίλε που σπάει κόκκαλα : ) και δεν το λέω μόνο από εδώ αλλά και από άλλα που έχεις γράψει.
Άσ'τα φίλε. Εμείς δεν θα χρεωκοπήσουμε ποτέ. Τυχερές οι γυναίκες που είναι δίπλα μας.

----------


## sabb

Dis δεν διαφωνώ κατά βάση...Ωστόσο το κείμενο σου σαν να μεροληπτεί υπέρ των "καλών" χριστιανών και των "κακών" μουσουλμάνων, ελπίζω να αποκομίζω λάθος εντύπωση, γιατί έχω την απόλυτη άποψη πως ο φονταμενταλισμός δεν υπάρχει μονοσήμαντα. Οι σκληροπυρηνικοί υπάρχουν παντού και σ' όλες τις μονοθεϊστικές θρησκείες .

Απ'την άλλη μεριά, φυσικά και υπάρχουν καλοί χριστιανοί, όπως υπάρχουν καλοί εβραίοι, καλοί μουσουλμάνοι, ινδουιστές κοκ Και φυσικά συμφωνώ πως το να ανήκει κάποιος σε μια ομάδα δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη κακό. Τι να πω για ομάδες σαν αυτή που ανήκει η μητέρα σου, οι γιατροί χωρίς σύνορα, η greenpeace, η wwf, ο ερυθρός σταυρός , η ερυθρά ημισέληνος και πλείστες άλλες ΜΚΟ. Σε τελική ανάλυση ωστόσο κι έχοντας σαν παράδειγμα την ποιότητα των μελών που απαρτίζουν την ενορία της μητέρας σου όπως τα περιγράφεις, πιστεύω πως η *ευπιστία* και η *χαμηλή μόρφωση* είναι τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά όλων εκείνων των ανθρώπων που άβουλα ακολουθούν εν είδει κοπαδιού , θρησκευτικούς ηγέτες που χρησιμοποιούν αυτές τις μάζες για να πετύχουν σκοπούς σκοτεινούς, σαν αυτούς που προσδοκά το ισλαμικό καλιφάτο της Αμερικής....

Είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνος με όσα λες παρακάτω....

*Αυτού του είδους λοιπόν η θρησκευτική συσπείρωση, αυτού του είδους η θρησκευτική ομάδα, έχει πράγματι σκοπό να δημιουργήσει μάζες πιστών που να έχουν τον Θεϊκό νομο παραπάνω από τους νομους των ανθρώπων. Εμφανίζονται μετά ως οι μονοι γνωστες του πραγματικού Λόγου του Θεού (και εφόσον έχεις δεχτεί την πιστη ως υπεράνω της γνώσης, δεν μπορείς να τους αμφισβητήσεις... συν του ότι θα σε σφάξουν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες) και καθοδηγούν τη μάζα στην κατεύθυνση που θέλουν. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι ούτε θεωρία συνομωσίας, ούτε Λιακοπουλικη θεωρία, ούτε υπερβολικά τραβηγμένο σενάριο. Είναι μια τραγική πραγματικότητα που βασίζει την επιτυχία της σε 2 πόδια: την μείωση της πρόσληψης γνώσεων, της απόλαυσης ελευθεριων και της εξάλειψης βασικών αρχων και ανθρωπινων δικαιωμάτων μέσω προσηλυτισμού, και την αντικατάσταση της ατομικής σκέψης με θρησκευτική υπακοή.

Δεν θεωρώ τον πιστό ως παραπλανημένο. Ο φανατικός πιστός όμως, αυτός που προσπαθεί να σε πείσει για την ορθότητα της δικης του θρησκείας και των ελλειψεων του δικού σου πιστεύω, που σε καταδικάζει αν δεν συμμερίζεσαι τις απόψεις του, και ακολουθεί το λόγο της Βίβλου πιο πιστα από την ανθρώπινη λογική και ευαισθησία, είναι ένα ακόμα πιόνι σε μια σκακιέρα που απέχει παρασάγκας από οποιονδήποτε Θεό.*

----------


## alexandros3

Σταμάτησα να διαβάζω στο "ισλαμικό καλιφάτο της Αμερικής"... ναι γιατί αυτοί λιθοβολούν τις γυναίκες για μοιχεία...
οκ carry on.. ίσως τα άλλα να τα διαβάσω όταν έχω περισσότερο χρόνο λολ

Κι όπως είπαμε Άνεμε, χρεοκωπία? Ποτέ ; )

----------


## sabb

> Φιλε Σαμπ κατα αρχην χαιρομαι που απαντησες.Ενταξει στο παραπανω μιλας για την <<τζιχαντοποιηση>> των θρησκευτικων πεποιθησεων αν και δεν το κανεις καθαρο για μενα,στο παρακατω που αναφερεσαι?Ρε συ Σαββ αφου το εχεις κανει πολυ καθαρο οτι οποιοσδηποτε πιστευει σε Θεους και δαιμονες ειναι βλαμμενος το χεις πει με χιλιους δυο τροπους νταξει τωρα μην κοροιδευομαστε....εισαι πολυ σαφης οτι η στην εποχη που ζουμε για σενα δεν επιτρεπεται να πιστευει καποιος σε θρησκειες το θεωρεις απαραδεκτο.....
> Εγω ομως αν θυμασαι καλα σου εγραψα οτι <<καθε δραση εχει και αντιδραση>>..αυτο σαφεστατα σημαινει οτι βεβαιως μπορεις ακομα και να βρισεις αμα θες καποιον η κατι(κατ εμενα)αλλα μπορει και ο αλλος να κανει το ιδιο νομιζω.....ειναι θεμα αρχης....γιατι αν θες εσυ να γραφεις,τεκμηριωμενα η μη,οτι θες, δεν σημαινει οτι ο αλλος δεν μπορει και οποτε χρειαζεται να το δεχεσαι,ετσι απλα........
> Προσωπικα δεχομαι την διαφορετικοτητα του αλλου αρκει να μην προσβαλει την δικια μου...δλδ αν ερθει καποιος σπιτι μου και κατουρησει στον καναπε δεν θα του πω κατουρα και στο κρεβατι μου αλλα στην καλυτερη μου μερα θα τον πεταξω εξω.......


 Οι θρησκοβλαμμένοι από την άλλη είναι μια συνομοταξία ειδών , πασιφανώς επιβλαβής για την ανθρώπινη εξέλιξη. Όσο μπορώ να το κάνω περισσότερο κατανοητό αυτό, εσύ κορίτσι μου, θεώρησε το σαν απαξίωση, ποσώς μ'ενδιαφέρει. [/QUOTE



ωστοσο δεν επιμενεις....σ ευχαριστω....επισης σε ευχαριστω που μου επιτρεπεις να πιστευω οπου θελω....καλα κανεις και απορριπτεις αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι εγω τουλαχιστον προσπαθησα να σε πεισω για κατι αλλο διαφορετικο φιλε μου,δεν εχω κανενα λογο να το κανω αυτο.....εδω μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου ειπωθηκε οτι καποιος απο εμας τους <<εικονολατρες>> προσπαθησε να φιμωσει την δημοκρατικη λαλια των ελευθερω πολιορκημενων αθειστων.........εγω παλι διαβαζω εδω απο πολλους οτι σωνει και καλα να πεισθω οτι δεν υπάρχει Θεος.....μπορει μπορει και οχι,προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει εμενα αυτο.....και εχω πληρη συνειδηση του τι γραφω και λεω καθε στιγμη της ζωης μου...
Παρ ολα αυτα συμφωνω σε αρκετα σημεια περι φανατισμου και ισως και υπερμετρου ζηλου καποιων <<πιστων>> διαφωνω βεβαια στο να κρινονται συναισθηματα ανθρωπων που αισθανονται την αναγκη να νιωθουν οτι χρειαζονται κατι περισσοτερο απο αυτους τους ιδιους στην ζωη τους(Θεος).Μπορει εσυ λοιπον να εισαι τοσο δυνατοε που να μην το χρειαζεσαι ομως μια ευνομουμενη πολιτεια που δεν ονειρευεσαι αλλα αξιωνεις πως θα ευημερησει? οταν τα μελη που την απαρτιζουν δεν δειχνουν την αυτονοητη κατανοηση στις προσωπικες αναγκες του καθενος?
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΙ, ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΕΡΟΙ............................ .........


υ.γ αν νομιζεις οτι καπου δεν εχω απαντησει παρακαλω να μου το επισημανεις.[/QUOTE]

Δεν νομίζω πως απαντάς σε κάτι απ' όσα παρέθεσα..Οι θρησκοβλαμμένοι που έκανες quote είναι όλοι όσοι με πρόσχημα την πίστη τους έχουν κάνει σταυροφορίες, έσφαξαν, βίασαν, πυρπόλησαν, πέσαν με αεροπλάνα πάνω σε ουρανοξύστες, φόρεσαν άσπρες κουκούλες και κρέμασαν μαύρους, στο όνομα ενός λευκού θεού. Γιατί το έκανες quote ? Πιστεύεις πως θα πάρω πίσω ότι έχω πει για την βλακεία των απανταχού φονταμενταλιστών ? Είσαι κι εσύ ένας θρησκοβλαμμένος ή βλέπεις με καλό μάτι έστω τις πράξεις τους ? Αν όχι, σταμάτα να κάνεις quote κάτι που όσο συνεχίζεις να κάνεις , υποθέτω πως υπερασπίζεσαι σαν αντίλογο και άρα αποδέχεσαι αυτό που χαρακτηρίζω....
Το κακό είναι πως δεν γνωρίζω αθεϊστές που να έχουν κάνει τα ίδια στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία , κι εκεί είναι η ειδοποιός διαφορά μας...
Πράγματι δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει το τι πιστεύεις , αρκεί αυτό που πιστεύεις να μην γίνεται μορφή εξουσίας μέσα στα πλαίσια μιας υποτιθέμενης ανεξίθρησκης δημοκρατίας. Όσο δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, είμαι έτοιμος να υπερασπιστώ το δικαίωμα σου να πιστεύεις ελεύθερα εκείνο που σ' εκφράζει...
Η πεποίθηση σου πως σε μια κοινωνία όπου η εκκλησία και το κράτος είναι ακόμη αδιαχώριστα , μπορεί η μειοψηφία των αθεϊστών να έχει ελεύθερη γνώμη και μάλιστα χωρίς επιπτώσεις, είναι αν μη τι άλλο μακριά από κάθε πραγματικότητα. Ξέρεις που αλλού η εκκλησία και το κράτος είναι αδιαχώριστα ? 

Στα απανταχού θεοκρατικά καθεστώτα ....

Τυχαίο ? 

ΥΓ Σε τι ενοχλεί να πιστεύω πως είναι άτοπο με τις σημερινές γνώσεις της επιστημονικής κοινότητας, κάποιος να ασχολείται ακόμη με την πίστη στον θεό ? εσύ πιστεύεις στον θεό και καλά κάνεις. Πειράζει που εγώ πιστεύω το αντίθετο ?
Αν αυτή η επίθεση δεν είναι προσπάθεια φίμωσης, τι στο καλό είναι ?

----------


## alexandros3

Έλα ρε συ sabb που δεν έχεις δει άθεους να κάνουν το ίδιο. : ) Για ρώτα την απελευθερωμένη ανατολική ευρώπη τι θέλει να κάνει στους ρώσους; Να πάρει τα καλάσνικοφ και να τους τινάξει τα μυαλά στον αέρα : ) Ευτυχώς υπάρχει κι η ΕΕ και το αποτρέπει. (και το ΝΑΤΟ γουπς). Η εξουσία φίλε μου είναι εξουσία και η εξουσία διαφθείρει, αυτό το είχαν πει άνθρωποι πολύ πιο σοφοί απο εμάς : ) Κρέμασε τις καμπάνες σε ένα σταυρό αν αυτό σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα, τι να πω : )

----------


## sabb

> Έλα ρε συ sabb που δεν έχεις δει άθεους να κάνουν το ίδιο. : ) Για ρώτα την απελευθερωμένη ανατολική ευρώπη τι θέλει να κάνει στους ρώσους; Να πάρει τα καλάσνικοφ και να τους τινάνει τα μυαλά στον αέρα : ) Ευτυχώς υπάρχει κι η ΕΕ και το αποτρέπει. (και το ΝΑΤΟ γουπς). Η εξουσία φίλε μου είναι εξουσία και η εξουσία διαφθείρει, αυτό το είχαν πει άνθρωποι πολύ πιο σοφοί απο εμάς : )


Ποιοι είναι οι άθεοι στην απελευθερωμένη ανατολική Ευρώπη ? Σοβαρά μιλάς ? Υπάρχουν αθεϊστικά εν συνειδήσει καθεστώτα που πήραν καλάσνικοφ για να αποθρησκοποιήσουν την ορθόδοξη χριστιανική Ρωσία ?

Σε ποιο παράλληλο σύμπαν έγινε αυτό?

Συγγνώμη, αλλά κανείς αντίλογος δεν μπορεί να στηριχτεί πάνω σε ανακρίβειες . Έγραψα για το σοβιετικό μοντέλο πριν από δυο-τρία ποστ, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα ξαναεπαναλάβω...

----------


## alexandros3

err.. δεν κατάλαβα. Αλλά αφού δεν υπάρχει πια, δεν πειράζει : )

----------


## RainAndWind

Ο υιός τιμά τον πατέρα και ο ΔΟΥΛΟΣ τον ΚΥΡΙΟΝ αυτού. Μαλαχίας, κεφ.1, εδάφιο 6

Συ λοιπόν κακοπάθησον ως καλός ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΗΣ ιησού χριστού. Προς τιμόθεον Β', κεφ.2ο

Υπέρ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΩΝ και πάντων των όντων ΕΝ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΣΙ δια να διάγωμεν βίον ατάραχον και ησύχιον εν πάση ευσεβεία και σεμνότητι. Προς τιμόθεον Α'

11.Η γυνή ας μανθάνη εν ησυχία μετά πάσης ΥΠΟΤΑΓΗΣ. Προς Τιμόθεον Α'

Οι ΔΟΥΛΟΙ ΥΠΑΚΟΥΕΤΕ εις τους κατά σάρκα κυρίους σας μετά ΦΟΒΟΥ και ΤΡΟΜΟΥ εν απλότητι της καρδίας σας ως εις τον χριστόν. Προς Εφεσίους κεφ.6ο

12.Εις γυναίκα όμως δε συγχωρώ να διδάσκη μήτε να αυθεντεύη επί του ανδρός αλλά να ΗΣΥΧΑΖΗ. Προς Τιμόθεον Α'

Όσοι είναι ΥΠΟ ΖΥΓΟΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑΣ, ας νομίζωσι τους ΚΥΡΙΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΩΝ άξιους πάσης τιμής δια να μη βλασφημήται το όνομα του θεού και η διδασκαλία. Προς Τιμόθεον Α' κεφ.6

10.Εάν τις έρχηται προς εσάς και δεν μένει εν τη διδαχή ταύτην μη δέχεσθε αυτού εις οικίαν και μη λέγετε εις αυτόν το χαίρειν.Προς Ιωάννου Β'

9.Τους ΔΟΥΛΟΥΣ να ΥΠΟΤΑΣΣΩΝΤΑΙ εις τους εαυτών ΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΣ να ευαρεστώσιν εις αυτούς κατά πάντα να μην αντιλέγωσι. Προς Τίτον κεφ.2ο

Στη ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑ του θεού δεν έχουν θέση ούτε πόρνοι, ούτε ειδωλολάτρες, ούτε μοιχοί, ούτε θηλυπρεπείς, ούτε αρσενοκοίτες, ούτε κλέφτες, ούτε μέθυσοι, ούτε υβριστές.
Απ. Παύλου προς Κορινθίους

Αι γυναίκες ΥΠΟΤΑΣΣΕΣΘΕ εις τους άνδρας σας καθώς πρέπει εν κυρίω.Προς Κολοσσαείς, κεφ.3ο

Μερικά βιαστικά βιαστικά, αύριο για περισσότερα. Γιατί η Αγία Γραφή είναι γεμάτη καλοσύνη, παναγαθότητα, πνεύμα ευνομίας και χουχούλιασμα. Όσο για τη διαφορετικότητα, ναι, γκουχ. Άιντε θύμα άιντε ψώνιο, άιντε σύμβολο αιώνιο, αν ξυπνήσεις μονομιάς θά΄ρθει ανάποδα ο ντουνιάς.

----------


## alexandros3

Ξέριεις rain, το σεξ, εκτός κάποιων στάσεων, είναι η γυναίκα από κάτω λολ. Γι' αυτό κι ο φεμινισμός είναι κρύος και νεκρός.
(σε αντίθεση με τη θρησκεία. ουάου)

----------


## RainAndWind

Όπως βολεύει τον καθένα. Εγώ πάλι θέλω να ορίζω η ίδια τη στάση μου στο σεξ, όχι να τη διαλέγουν άλλοι-πριν από μένα για μένα, ε?

----------


## arktos

alex, φτανει με τις ατακες....
θα πεθανω στο γελιο....
μας έφτιαξες τη νύχτα!

ω τί θέμα...
πάντα όλα εκεί καταλήγουν
σεξ

----------


## alexandros3

Rain, θα βρεις κάποιον πακιστάνιί, είμαι σίγουρος : ) Είναι εσύ ή κάποιος συμπατριώτης του : D

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> Dis δεν διαφωνώ κατά βάση...Ωστόσο το κείμενο σου σαν να μεροληπτεί υπέρ των "καλών" χριστιανών και των "κακών" μουσουλμάνων, ελπίζω να αποκομίζω λάθος εντύπωση...





> Από την άλλη (και είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχουν αντιστοιχα παραδείγματα και στις υπόλοιπες θρησκείες αλλά εγώ για την συγκεκριμένη έχω τις πληροφορίες)...


You missed that little line there  :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> Ξέριεις rain, το σεξ, εκτός κάποιων στάσεων, είναι η γυναίκα από κάτω λολ. Γι' αυτό κι ο φεμινισμός είναι κρύος και νεκρός.
> (σε αντίθεση με τη θρησκεία. ουάου)


η μακακια παει συννεφοοοοο!!!!!!

----------


## alexandros3

Φωτεινή... ντροπή...!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

δηλαδη εγω γιατι τα βλεπω ολα απλα???
Φανατικοι πιστοι
φανατικοι αθεοι
βλαμμενοι πιστοι 
βλαμμενοι αθεοι
Ειτε πιστευεις ειτε οχι, σε οποια κατηγορια κι αν ανηκεις,ειναι πιθανο να συναντησεις καθε λογης χαρακτηρες...τι μου διαφευγει???

----------


## alexandros3

Ο κολπικός οργασμός?

----------


## arktos

πάψε παιδί μου

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> Φωτεινή... ντροπή...!


τι ντροπη βρε βλαμμενο,που η γυναικα γραφει αυτα που την ενοχλουν (κατασκευασματα κατηγοριας πουριτανων-βλαμμενων πιστων),
κι εσυ (ειμαι σιγουρη για να την πικαρεις) της το υπερασπιζεσαι???
Αισχος και παλι αισχος μορφωμενε εν Χριστω αδερφε  :Big Grin: DDDD

----------


## alexandros3

_πάψε παιδί μου 

καλά : (......... (εγώ να βοηθήσω θέλω)

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> Ο κολπικός οργασμός?


πανε δυο ωρες τωρα...αυριο παλι  :Big Grin: DDD

----------


## arktos

οκ συνέχισε...

θα πεσω από την καρεκλα....

----------


## arktos

> πανε δυο ωρες τωρα...αυριο παλι DDD



χαχαχα......

----------


## alexandros3

Ιδού μία πιστή! (erm, από την άλλη άποψη)

----------


## ανεμος

> Ο υιός τιμά τον πατέρα και ο ΔΟΥΛΟΣ τον ΚΥΡΙΟΝ αυτού. Μαλαχίας, κεφ.1, εδάφιο 6
> 
> Συ λοιπόν κακοπάθησον ως καλός ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΗΣ ιησού χριστού. Προς τιμόθεον Β', κεφ.2ο
> 
> Υπέρ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΩΝ και πάντων των όντων ΕΝ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΣΙ δια να διάγωμεν βίον ατάραχον και ησύχιον εν πάση ευσεβεία και σεμνότητι. Προς τιμόθεον Α'
> 
> 11.Η γυνή ας μανθάνη εν ησυχία μετά πάσης ΥΠΟΤΑΓΗΣ. Προς Τιμόθεον Α'
> 
> Οι ΔΟΥΛΟΙ ΥΠΑΚΟΥΕΤΕ εις τους κατά σάρκα κυρίους σας μετά ΦΟΒΟΥ και ΤΡΟΜΟΥ εν απλότητι της καρδίας σας ως εις τον χριστόν. Προς Εφεσίους κεφ.6ο
> ...


Σ ευχαριστω τοσο που μεταφερεις την γνωση και σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη ετσι για μας τους <<πιστους>> να <<φωτιζομαστε>> οπου και αν σταθουμε ακομα και εδω.....θα περιμενω και αυριο με τοση αγωνια.λολολολολολ
οσο για την διαφορετικοτητα ,γκουχ,γκουχ προσεξε θα πνιγεις......ο νονος,σωτηρες μου.............

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> Ιδού μία πιστή! (erm, από την άλλη άποψη)


αμ πως!!(erm maybe)
οχι θα κατσω να ακουσω τον Τιμοθεο και τον οποιοδηποτε θρησκοβλαμμενο ή αθειστοβλαμμενο...
ο,τι μου κοβει η γκλαβα μου θα κρατησω..

----------


## ανεμος

> αμ πως!!(erm maybe)
> οχι θα κατσω να ακουσω τον Τιμοθεο και τον οποιοδηποτε θρησκοβλαμμενο ή αθειστοβλαμμενο...
> ο,τι μου κοβει η γκλαβα μου θα κρατησω..


μπραβο φωτεινη κανε ενα ποτ πουρι απο θρησκειες.λολ

----------


## alexandros3

χμ... αυτή η αμετροεπής πίστη είναι ύποπτη. Αλλά μην είμαστε καχύποπτοι : ) 
(Ελλάδα είμαστε, ο καθένας είναι ό,τι δηλώνει!)

----------


## ανεμος

σωστο,μασε το και ας ειναι ρωγες.....
καλα εγραψες σημερα δικε μου,εχεις πιασει το νοημα!!!!

----------


## alexandros3

Γειά σου ρε Άνεμε!
Και συ το ίδιο : )

----------


## Φωτεινη!

καλα παω να ποσταρω κανα τραγουδακι..
υ.γ
τζαμι το ποτ πουρι..μου παει το σομον του Βουδιστη,μου αρεσει ο jesus,με τη μπουρκα μπορω να κρυβομαι οταν ντρεπομαι ...

----------


## Sofia

> Παρ ολα αυτα συμφωνω σε αρκετα σημεια περι φανατισμου και ισως και υπερμετρου ζηλου καποιων <<πιστων>> διαφωνω βεβαια στο να κρινονται συναισθηματα ανθρωπων που αισθανονται την αναγκη να νιωθουν οτι χρειαζονται κατι περισσοτερο απο αυτους τους ιδιους στην ζωη τους(Θεος).Μπορει εσυ λοιπον να εισαι τοσο δυνατοε που να μην το χρειαζεσαι ομως μια ευνομουμενη πολιτεια που δεν ονειρευεσαι αλλα αξιωνεις πως θα ευημερησει? οταν τα μελη που την απαρτιζουν δεν δειχνουν την αυτονοητη κατανοηση στις προσωπικες αναγκες του καθενος?


Ανεμε και Αλεξανδρε, σας ευχαριστω απο καρδιας γιατι με τα λογια σας, με ταξιδεψατε σε εναν αλλο ανθρωπο πολυ δικο μου, την ξαδερφη μου που την εχασα για παντα. Με οσα ειπατε, με πηγατε εκει, πριν πεντε χρονια που εγω αρνιουμουν να ακουσω, να δεχτω, να σκεφτω καν, οτι ενας ανθρωπος (που ειμαστε τοσο κοντα) μπορει να χρειαζεται κατι που εγω δεν χρειαζομουν: την πιστη στον θεο. Δεν ενιωθα τον αλλο ανθρωπο, τον δικο μου ανθρωπο, που με κοιτουσε, μου μιλουσε, που ήθελε να ανοιχτει κι εγω της εκλεινα την πορτα.Την φιμωνα με τον δικο μου καταλογο περι σωστου κ λαθους.Και δεν εβλεπα, δεν καταλαβαινα καν οτι δεν ακουω, δεν βλεπω τιποτα. Ουτε καν εμενα. Ισα ισα πιστευα οτι την ακουω κ ειμαι διπλα της. Μπορουσα βεβαια να αποδεχτω οτι με ηθελε διπλα της, μα ειχα τοσο εντονη φαινεται την ψευδαισθηση της παντοδυναμιας που ζητουσα απο την ιδια να ζηταει βοηθεια μονο απο την επιστημη, μονο απο τους συγγενεις και φιλους αλλα οχι απο τον Θεο. Γιατι ημουν τοσο σιγουρη ποιο ειναι το σωστο και ποιο το λαθος. Ημουν τοσο αυστηρη μαζι της που της ζητουσα να επικαλεστει την ιδιοτητα της γιατρου που ειχε, αλλα οχι του ανθρωπου που εχει αδυναμιες. Γιατι ημουν τοσο αδυναμη και τοσο εγωκεντρικη και δεν ηθελα να αποδεχτω οτι η δικη μου ξαδερφη δεν ηθελε να προσπαθησει αλλο, και το μονο που ηθελε ήταν να νιωσει πιο κοντα στο θεο, πριν "φυγει". Δεν ηθελα καν να δεχτω το δικο της δικαιωμα. Το δικαιωμα της εκφρασης του πονου, της πιστης, του φοβου, της αναζητησης. Θεωρουσα μαλιστα, οτι ο πονος την εχει οδηγησει εκει....απαιτουσα ο πονος να την αφησει παγωμενη και ιδια οπως κ πριν:σαν κι εμενα. Νευριαζα να την βλεπω ετοιμη κ ηρεμη.Θυμωνα μαζι της (και μαζι μου φυσικα οπως ειδα αργοτερα) να την ακουω να λεει πώς γαληνευει με την υπαρξη του θεου. Και λυπαμαι ακομα γι αυτο που εκανα, για τον αγερωχο τροπο μου, τον ταχα μου ηρεμο, σιγουρο κ δυναμικο τροπο μου (μα τοσο παγωμενο) που ολοι θαυμαζαν. Και διαβαζοντας τα οσα λετε -τωρα πια μπορω να νιωσω- η καρδια μου χτυπα πιο δυνατα και η θλιψη μου κ ο πονος μου επιστρεφουν να μου θυμισουν πώς ημουν. Μεσα μου κ διπλα της. 

Μια φορα μου ζητησε να παμε σε μια εκκλησια μαζι,οδηγωντας εριχνα κλεφτες ματιες να δω πώς ειναι. Πηγαμε...στο δρομο της επιστροφης μου χαμογελουσε. Εγω ενιωσα να την λυπαμαι. Καποια χρονια μετα, λυπαμαι για την αφ υψηλου σταση μου απεναντι σε στηριγματα που για μενα ηταν ο ορισμος της κακομοιριας και ελλειψης συγκροτησης. Μα για καποιον αλλο ιερα. Πώς μπορεσα να κρινω την πηγη δυναμης του αλλου σε μια τοσο ιερη στιγμη?

Δεν μιλαω για οτι μου συμβαινει εδω, σ αυτο το φορουμ γιατι θελω να με προστατεψω.Κ πολλες φορες δεν αντεχω την επικριση (και ουτε θελω να ασκηθω σε κατι τετοιο). Λιγες φορες το τολμησα κι αυτη ειναι ισως η πιο συνειδητη απο καθε αλλη. Ο λογος ηταν γιατι ηθελα να σας ευχαριστησω Αλεξ κ Ανεμε, καθως ενιωσα μεσα απο την αληθεια σας την αληθεια της ξαδερφης μου και ενιωσα ετσι την αξια της πιστης στην διαρκεια της ζωης μας και στον θανατο μας. Ο αλλος λογος που εγραψα ειναι γιατι ξερω πώς διαβαζουν και ανθρωποι που περνανε δυσκολα, που βιωνουν μια απωλεια μεγαλη, που δινουν μια μαχη σημαντικη. Και διαβαζουν και ανθρωποι που βρισκονται διπλα τους. Γι αυτους τους διπλα λοιπον, τα εγραψα κυριως. Σε τοσο δυσκολες στιγμες, μια κριτικη τετοιου τυπου, περισσευει. Φερνει αποσταση και δεν βοηθαει κανεναν. Αντιθετα χτιζει εμποδια. Δεν χρειαζεται υποκρισια, ουτε μεταλλαξη απο μερους των ανθρωπων που διαφωνουν. Αν υπάρχει αποδοχη του διαφορετικου ο πονος και ο φοβος στο αγνωστο μπορει και να μας ενωσει, αντι να μας απομακρυνει.

Το δωρο που μου εκανε η θεαση αυτη του εαυτου μου, μεσα απο την ψυχοθεραπεια μου, ηταν να μπορω να ακουω τις γιαγιαδες μου, χωρις νευρα πια να μου λενε για την αξια της ελευθεριας της επιλογης. Αφου και η μια και η αλλη, δεν ειχαν το δικαιωμα του εκκλησιασμου (η μια απο Ρουμανια η αλλη απο Αγ.Πετρουπολη). Παλιοτερα, ειχα την αισθηση πως επιλογη ειναι μονο ο αθεισμος συνεπαγεται ελευθερια πνευματος και η πιστη σε καποιον θεο το αντιστροφο. Χρειαστηκα πολυ πονο, για να νιωσω πώς για καποιους ανθρωπους τα πραγματα μπορει να ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα απο οτι για μενα και να νιωθω καλα και με εμενα κ με αυτους.

υγ. θα παρακαλουσα πραγματικα πολυ, οσο τπτ αλλο, οποιος θελει να πει κατι για μενα, αλλα οχι για την σταση της ξαδερφης μου σε ολο αυτο.

υγ2. ξερω οτι μαλλον δεν ταιριαζει με το κλιμα που επικρατει τωρα στο θεμα αυτο, αλλα ηταν και ενας τροπος να πω στην λου: πιστευε ή οχι. οπως θες και μπορεις. ειτε το κανεις, ειτε δεν το κανεις, καντο χωρις ενοχες κ βαρος του τι ειναι σωστο και τι δεν ειναι. σε θεματα τετοια, δεν υπαρχουν σωστα κ λαθη. η καρδια σου κ η ψυχη σου ξερει μονο...

----------


## ανεμος

Σοφια σ ευχαριστω και καλως ορισες στο θρεντ.........................Νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι μια καταθεση καρδιας απο μερους σου οπου εμενα με συγκινει,γιατι δειχνει την δυναμη και το παθος των συναισθηματων σου.....νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να συγχωρησεις τον εαυτο σου για την σταση που κρατησες τοτε και να αφησεις τις ενοχες απο τα χερια σου......καλο ειναι να συγκρινομαστε με το εαυτο του παρελθοντος μας για να βλεπουμε ποσο μακρια εχουμε παει...........
Νομιζω ως επισης οτι το δωρο στοεκανε η ξαδερφη σου γιατι σε επελξε με εναν τροπο να συμπορευθεις και να ταξιδεψεις μαζι της ως το τελος της....αυτο δειχνει ποσο σε εμπιστευοταν...και ποσο περηφανη θα ηταν για σενα............
Οταν πλησιαζουμε κοντα στο θανατο συνηθως αφηνομαστε στα χερια Του και ξαφνικα παραδινομαστε και βρισκουμε την γαληνη μεσα μας προφανως αυτο θα ειδες και εσυ αλλα μαλλον ηθελες να την κρατησεις στην ζωη τοσο πολυ που τα εβαζες μαζι της που εκεινη δεν αντιστεκοταν πια........
Εχεις δει τι <<fountain>> του Αρονοφσκυ?Αυτο ελεγε οτι οταν ειναι να φυγεις μην αντιστεκεσαι απλα αποδεξου του και αστο να συμβει.....πιστευω ακριβως το ιδιο.Μπορει σημερα να νιωθεις πικραμενη αλλα αργοτερα οταν θα περασει το πενθος ισως να νιωσεις την ελευθερια και ευγνωμων για ολο αυτο που σου συνεβη.....η εκκλησια ειναι ακομα εκει εστω και σαν συμβολο μιας αγαπης οπου χαθηκε ομως η αγαπη μεσα μας δεν πεθαινει καθως επισης και ο ανθρωπος που χασαμε δεν πεθαινει παρα μονο οταν σβησει και ο τελευταιος ανθρωπος που τον ηξερε τον εζησε τον αγαπησε......
Σου ευχομαι να θυμασαι παντα εκεινο το χαμογελο που σου χαρισε.....και να το μοιραζεις και εσυ σε ανθρωπους που το εχουν αναγκη...........................

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Σοφακι...
τοτε η Σοφια εβλεπε ετσι τα πραγματα και αναλογως επραττε..μη λυπασαι,ισως και η ξαδερφη σου ηθελε κατι να σου πει ή απλως δεχοταν το δικο σου δικαιωμα να μην βλεπεις τα πραγματα οπως εκεινη  :Smile: 
Μακια κι αγκαλιτσες  :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

Σοφία με το ρουμάνικο "ναι" και τη μεγάλη αγάπη που έχεις δεχθεί, αφού μπόρεσες να δεις τον άλλο στο ίδιο ύψος, ούτε πιο ΚΑΤΩ (που δεν ισχύει), ούτε πιο πάνω, τότε μόνο κερδισμένη είσαι : )

----------


## Lou!

συγκλονιστικο το ποστ της Σοφιας κ νομιζω οτι μας φερνει πιο κοντα στο θεμα της πιστης κ του Θεου που ειχα ανοιξει, γιατι εγω ειχα ανοιξει ενα θεμα για τον Αληθινο Θεο, που δεν Τον ξερω προσωπικα κ προσπαθω να καταλαβω αν υπαρχει κ αν ειναι μονο αγαπη η δεν ειναι κ αν Τον αρνηθουμε τι θα γινει κλπ.

δεν ανοιξα θεμα παντως για τις θρησκειες, οχι οτι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα να συζητηθει κ το θεμα των θρησκειων, αλλα εγω τα διαχωριζω σαφως μεταξυ τους αυτα τα 2 ζητηματα, την πιστη σε Θεο, κ το προβλημα με τις θρησκειες.

το γεγονος οτι πολλοι χειραγωγουν τις μαζες μεσω των θρησκειων δεν το αρνουμαι κ το αποδεχομαι, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι αυτο ειναι κ αποδειξη αν υπαρχει η δεν υπαρχει αληθινος Θεος.

εχω ακουσει να λενε (πιστοι εννοω) οτι ο Θεος φανερωνεται στην καρδια του ανθρωπου προσφεροντας βαθεια αναπαυση κ γαληνη. ως φαινεται η ιστορια της ξαδερφης της Σοφιας συνδραμει με αυτην την προσεγγιση.

κ οχι η πιστη δεν ειναι μονο πιστη, λενε επισης οτι καποια στιγμη ερχεται κ η γνωση, γιατι ειναι αυτο ακριβως που εγραψα παραπανω, ο Θεος φανερωνεται στον ανθρωπο, στην καρδια του, κ γλυκαινει την καρδια του. δεν ειναι θεμα διανοιας, μυαλου, επιχειρηματων κ αποδειξεων, αυτη η προσεγγιση δεν λειτουργει για να νιωσει κανεις το Θεο. η θεογνωσια δλδ δεν ερχεται απο το διαβασμα πολλων βιβλιων περι Θεου, ερχεται με αλλους τροπους. κ ενας πνευματικα καθυστερημενος μπορει να ειναι γεματος απο Θεο, ενω ενας πυρηνικος φυσικος να μην εχει ιδεα. ειναι θεμα ποσο θελει κανεις να νιωσει το Θεο, κ αν εχει μαλακη καρδια κ ταπεινωση. κατι τετοιο. δεν ξερω κ εγω, γιατι γραφω απο οτι εχω διαβασει κ μου εχουν πει, εγω απο Θεο, στοκος!

----------


## alexandros3

Ας όψονται οι συμβιβασμοί, που μας κάνουν να χρησιμοποπιούμε μόνο το 10% των νοητικών δυνατοτήτων μας και πάλι να είμαστε μέσα (θα αλλάξω δουλειά ρε ποστη) αλλά όσο είμαι εδώ...
όλοι θαύμαζαν το παγωμένο ρε Σοφία? (αφήνω αλώβητη την ξαδέρφη ως ζήτησες) Είσαι σίγουρη ότι το θαύμαζαν; Ή το ανεχόντουσαν επειδή σε "συμπαθούσαν" (που έλεγε κι η γιαγιά μου)

----------


## arktos

σοφία, επειδή θυμάμαι πάρα πολύ καλά πόσο στάθηκες στην ξαδέρφη σου, πραγματικά όμως μν νιώθεις ενοχές.
φτάνει που ήσουν δίπλα της τότε, όσο κανείς άλλος.
αυτό ήξερες τότε, αυτό έκανες.

όσο για το αν πιστεύει κανείς ή όχι, αν κ δηλώνω άθεη, έχω επικαλεστεί σε δύσκολες στιγμές την βοήθεια του θεού, χωρίς βέβαια να εννοώ κάτι συγκεκριμένο, αλλά μια αόρατη δύναμη.
σέβομαι όμως τους πιστούς, τους πραγματικά πιστούς, όχι με την έννοια του δήθεν πιστού.
πιστούς σε όποια θρησκεία.
από πού παίρνει βοήθεια κανείς είναι δικό του θέμα κ δν είναι διακαίωμα μας να το κρίνουμε.
παρά μόνο να το σεβαστούμε.

στη ζωή μας οφείλουμε άλλωστε να είμαστε ενάρετοι κ ταπεινοί κ όχι μόνο.

πραγματικά γι' αυτό το θέμα δν έχω τίποτα άλλο να πω.

στη λου μόνο πως χρειάζεται να "ανοίξει" τους ορίζοντες της κ μακριά από φανατικούς.
φιλικά πάντα κ ύστερα από συζητήσεις που έχουμε κάνει οι 2 μας.  :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Τα ξημερώματα πέθανε ένας σύντροφος. Ο σκύλος μου. Δε χρειάστηκε ποτέ να σκεφτεί τι είναι ο θεός, τι κάνει σε τούτο το ντουνιά, αν θα πάει σε παράδεισο ή κόλαση και ποια τα κριτήρια για την "μετάβαση" στο ένα ή στο άλλο. Ήξερε μόνο να είναι κοντά και να προστατεύει τα μέλη της αγέλης του, τα άτομα του σπιτιού, να τρώει όταν πεινάει, να πίνει όταν διψά, να γυρνά ανάσκελα για χάδια στην κοιλιά και να υπάρχει δίχως να αναρωτιέται το γιατί. 

Δεν έχω όρεξη για πολλά πολλά, θα πω κάποια και θα αποχωρήσω οριστικά από τη συζήτηση. Η υποκειμενική εμπειρία του καθενός δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη ύπαρξης θεού, μόνο απόδειξη ύπαρξης ανάγκης. Αν η ανάγκη αυτή είναι σεβαστή? Σαφώς. Όσο δεν χρησιμοποιείται από θεσμούς και εξουσίες, όταν μένει σε επίπεδο προσωπικό, τότε δε βλάπτει κανέναν και δεν αφορά κανέναν παρά τον ίδιο. Συμβαίνει αυτό συχνά στις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες? όχι. Εκεί είναι το σημείο που η προσωπική ανάγκη μετασχηματίζεται και αλλοιώνεται, για να γίνει όχημα εξυπηρέτησης συμφερόντων. Αν το προσωπικό μας λοιπόν γίνεται μοχλός κάποιων συμφερόντων, τότε έχει ξεφύγει από το προσωπικό και έχει αναχθεί σε κοινωνικό. Για το ποιον βαρύνει η υποχρέωση αποδείξεων για το εύρημα του θεού, γιατί διάβασα και το ούτε η πλευρά των άθεων μπορεί να αποδείξει πως δεν υπάρχει θεός, στη φιλοσοφία υπάρχει το λεγόμενο the burden of proof. Και δεν είναι υποχρέωση του αθειστή, καθώς δε λέει αυτός πως υπάρχει κάτι πρώτος, it's not his/her claim-η δήλωσή του έπεται της υποστήριξης πως υπάρχει. Αν εγώ πω σήμερα πως στην αποθήκη μου ζει ο bigfoot ή στη λίμνη του χωριού μου ένα τέρας σαν τη nessie, είναι δική μου υποχρέωση να παράσχω στοιχεία για τη στήριξη των ισχυρισμών μου.

Όσο για το σχόλιό σου αλέξανδρε3, μόνο στο δικό σου παράλληλο σύμπαν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ψόγος το "πακιστανί". Στο δικό μου δεν αποτελεί λόγο να θιχτώ. 
Δεν υπάρχουν κατασκευές μέσα μου που να με καθησυχάσουν για την ύπαρξη πόνου στο πέρασμα το δικό μου και των γύρω μου από τη γη. Ούτε για να μου μαλακώσουν την αίσθηση της ματαιότητας, ούτε για να τις έχω ως μπούσουλα ηθικό. Από την άλλη, ίσως να φτιάχνεται το πράμα πιο ανώδυνο για όσους τις κρατάνε. Καθώς γνωρίζω πως κάποιοι θέλουν να πατήσουν στις ανάγκες μου για ελπίδα, σκοπό, παρηγοριά και συνέχεια, δεν σκοπεύω να τους δώσω την άδεια. Από αυτή την άποψη, κρατάω το παράδειγμα των πλασμάτων που δεν αναζητούν τέτοιες μακάβριες, άγριες άγκυρες, αλλά μένουν μέσα στην αληθινή φύση των πραγμάτων, χωρίς την ύπαρξη μεταφυσικών ερωτημάτων. Όπως ο σκύλος μου, που ένα λαχταριστό κόκαλο και μία μικρή βόλτα στο πάρκο του αρκούσε για να ήταν ευτυχισμένος. :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

Και 'γω σαν το σκύλο σου είμαι rain, μη ψήνεσαι : )

----------


## streidi

> Βρε streidi, γιατί επιμένεις σε κάτι που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αγνοείς ? Το οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού και το οδόντα αντί οδόντος, είναι εβραϊκή παράδοση κι ο Ιησούς προέρχεται από τον Οίκο του Αβραάμ (Κατά Ματθαίο ευαγγέλιο - Κεφάλαιο 1 - Γενεές 14 ), και *δεν* *κατάργησε τίποτε απολύτως από την εβραϊκή παράδοση* ...
> Σαφέστατα το "αγάπα τον πλησίον σου ως σεαυτόν " είναι μια αποστροφή προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν αλλάζει κάτι στις ανθρώπινες αξίες από τη στιγμή που ισχύει με την συμπλήρωση, "αρκεί ο πλησίον να μην σου βγάλει το μάτι (οφθαλμός αντί οφθαλμού)" - η συμπλήρωση είναι δική μου αλλά αποτυπώνει την πραγματικότητα.....


Πολλά πράγματα αγνοώ, είναι αλήθεια. Όμως εδώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέω λάθος: η παλιά εντολή (της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης), ήταν ''οφθαλμό αντί οφθαλμου και οδόντα αντί οδόντος'', δηλαδή αν σου κάνει κάποιος ένα κακό, ανταπόδωσε το στα ίσια (απ'όσο έχω διαβάσει αυτό ειπώθηκε επειδή τότε συνηθιζόταν να ανταποδίδουν με μεγαλύτερο κακό). 
Η νέα εντολή, της Καινής Διαθήκης είναι ''αγάπα τον πλησίον σου σαν τον εαυτό σου'' και πρακτικά ο Χριστός δίδασκε να αγαπάμε το διπλανό μας περισσότερο κι από τον εαυτό μας. Αυτό δεν είναι διαφορετικό στην ουσία; (Επιπλέον, πού υπονοείται το ''αρκεί να μη σου βγάλει το μάτι;'', δηλαδή το αγάπα, αρκεί να σου φέρονται καλά; Πουθενά νομίζω. Προφανώς και σε αυτή την περίπτωση ισχύει το ''ως σεαυτόν''!)

----------


## carrie

Γράφει ὁ Χρυσόστομος εἰς *Ἃ΄Λόγον κατὰ Ἰουδαίων* : *Κι ἂν ἀκόμη φονεύση κάποιος κατὰ τὸ θέλημα τοῦ Θεοῦ , ὁ φόνος αὐτὸς εἶναι ἀπὸ κάθε φιλανθρωπία καλύτερος ἐνῶ ἂν κάποιος ἀπὸ λύπη δείξη εὐσπλαχνία καὶ φιλανθρωπία παρὰ τὸ θέλημα τοῦ Θεοῦ , θὰ μποροῦσε ἡ φειδὼ αὐτὴ νὰ ἀποβῆ πιὸ μιαρὴ ἀπὸ ὁποιοδήποτε φόνο* .

Λέει ὁ Χρυσόστομος γιὰ τὴν δουλείαν : *...Ἀλλὰ καὶ ἂν ἠμπορὴς νὰ γίνης ἐλεύθερος , χρησιμοποίησε περισσότερο τὴν δουλεία , δηλαδὴ νὰ εἶσαι περισσότερος δοῦλος* . *Καὶ γιατί τέλος πάντων αὐτὸν ποὺ δύναται νὰ ἐλευθερωθῆ τὸν συμβουλεύει νὰ μείνη δοῦλος . Διότι θέλει νὰ δείξει ὅτι καθόλου δὲν βλάπτει ἡ δουλεία ἂλλ΄ὠφελεῖ μάλιστα* . (Εἰς τοὺς Κορινθίους ὁμιλία ΙΘ΄* σέλ. 535) .

----

*Γρηγόριος

*Ἐλέω Θεοῦ ἀρχιεπίσκοπος Κωνσταντινουπόλεως , Νέας Ρώμης καὶ Οἰκουμενικὸς Πατριάρχης .

*...Ἡ πρώτη βάσις τῆς ἠθικῆς εἶναι ἡ πρὸς τοὺς εὐεργετοῦντας (Ὀθωμανοὺς) εὐγνωμοσύνη , ....καὶ ὅστις εὐεργετούμενος ἀχαριστεῖ (ἐναντίον τῆς Τουρκικῆς κατοχῆς) , εἶναι ὁ κάκιστος πάντων ἀνθρώπων .

----

ὁ Πατριάρχης Ἱερουσαλὴμ στὴν *Πατρικὴ Διδασκαλία* του : *Ἐδῶ ὅμως πάλιν , ἀγαπητοὶ χριστιανοὶ , πρέπει νὰ ἴδωμεν καὶ νὰ θαυμάσωμεν τὴν ἄπειρόν του Θεοῦ πρὸς ἠμᾶς ἀγάπην . Ἰδέτε λαμπρότατα τί οἰκονόμησεν ὁ ἄπειρος ἐν ἐλέει καὶ πάνσοφος ἠμῶν Κύριος , διὰ νὰ φυλάξη καὶ αὔθις ἀλώβητον τὴν ἁγίαν καὶ ὀρθόδοξον πίστιν ἠμῶν τῶν εὐσεβῶν καὶ νὰ σώση τοὺς πάντας . Ἤγειρεν ἐκ τοῦ μηδενὸς τὴν ἰσχυρᾶν αὐτὴν βασιλείαν τῶν Ὠθωμανῶν , ἀντὶ τῶν Ρωμαίων ἠμῶν βασιλείας ἡ ὁποία εἶχεν ἀρχίσει , τροποντινὰ , νὰ χωλαίνη εἰς τὰς τῆς ὀρθοδόξου πίστεως φρονήματα* 

----

Ὁ αὐτοκράτωρ Ἰουστινιανὸς - ὁ Σλαυοεβραῖος τὸ γένος , τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ ὁποίου ἀρχικὰ ἦταν Γιουτπράδα - αὐτός ὁ αὐτοκράτορας σύμβολο τῆς Ὀρθοδοξίας , ἐκεῖνος ποὺ οἰκοδόμησε τὴν Ἁγιὰ Σοφιὰ - *τὸ μέγα μοναστήρι* καὶ ἀνακηρύχθηκε ἀπὸ τὸν Χριστιανισμὸ *Μέγας* ἀποκαλύπτεται μέσα ἀπὸ τὰ *Ἀνέκδοτα* κείμενα τοῦ ἐπισήμου ἱστορικοῦ του Προκοπίου ὡς ἕνας αἱμοβόρος τύραννος ὁ ὁποῖος βύθισε ὁλόκληρους πληθυσμοὺς στὴν σφαγὴ καὶ στὸ αἷμα .

Σύμφωνα μὲ τὸν Προκόπιο , ὁ Ἰουστινιανὸς ἄρχισε τὶς σφαγὲς στὸ ὄνομα τῆς *μίας καὶ ἀληθοῦς πίστεως τῆς ὀρθοδοξίας* . Σημαντικὲς ἐπίσης εἶναι οἱ μαρτυρίες τοῦ Προκοπίου γύρω ἀπὸ τοὺς διωγμοὺς , σφαγὲς καὶ γενοκτονίες Ἑλλήνων (ὅσων Ἑλλήνων ἐπέμεναν στοὺς πατρώους ἑλληνικοὺς τρόπους) ἀπὸ τὴν αἱμοσταγῆ καὶ ἀλαζονικὴ διακυβέρνηση τοῦ Ἰουστινιανοῦ .

Ἀναφέρει ὁ Προκόπιος : *Μετὰ τοὺς Σαμαρεῖτες ἄρχισε (ὁ Ἰουστινιανὸς) νὰ καταδιώκει τοὺς ἀποκαλούμενους Ἕλληνες ὑποβάλλοντάς τους σὲ σωματικὰ βασανιστήρια καὶ ἁρπάζοντας τὰ χρήματά τους * .

Ὁ Προκόπιος ἀδυνατεῖ νὰ θεωρήσει τὸν τύραννο Ἰουστινιανὸ ὡς ἀνθρώπινο ὂν καὶ τὸν θεωρεῖ *ἐνσαρκωμένο δαίμονα* . Ἀναφέρει ὁ Προκόπιος στὰ *Ἀνέκδοτα* : *Ὅτι ὁ Ἰουστινιανὸς δὲν ἦταν ἀνθρώπινο πλάσμα ἀλλὰ ἦταν ...κάποιος δαίμονας ἀνθρωπόμορφος θὰ μποροῦσε κανεὶς νὰ τὸ ἀποδείξει σταθμίζοντας τὸ μέγεθος των κακῶν ποὺ ἔκανε στοὺς ἀνθρώπους , γιατί ἡ δύναμη τοῦ ἀνθρώπου ποὺ δρᾶ φανερώνεται στὸ ὑπέρμετρο μέγεθος τῶν πράξεών του . Ὁ ἄνθρωπος αὐτὸς λοιπὸν ἔχει σκοτώσει τόσους πολλοὺς , ὥστε ....πιὸ γρήγορα νομίζω θὰ μετροῦσε κανεὶς τοὺς κόκκους τῆς ἄμμου ὅλου του κόσμου , παρὰ ὅσους σκότωσε ὁ αὐτοκράτωρ αὐτὸς . Ὑπολογίζοντας ὅμως κατὰ προσέγγιση τὶς περιοχὲς ποὺ κατάντησαν τελικὰ ἀκατοίκητες , λέω ὅτι χάθηκαν πολλὰ ἑκατομμύρια ἄνθρωποι* . Προκόπιος *Ἀνέκδοτα * ἰη΄1 - 6 , μετάφραση Ἀλόης Σιδέρη , ἔκδ. *ΑΓΡΑ* .

----

Ὁ Ἰωάννης Κολοκοτρώνης , ὁ μικρότερος ἀδελφός του Γέρου τοῦ Μοριὰ καὶ πέντε παλικάρια μαζί του , εἰς ἐκτέλεσιν τῆς ἀφοριστικῆς ἐγκυκλίου τοῦ Πατριαρχείου σκοτώθηκαν ἀπὸ τοὺς Τούρκους , 1η Φεβρουαρίου τοῦ 1806 ὕστερα ἀπὸ προδοσία τῶν καλόγερων τῆς Μονῆς *Παναγίας τῶν Αἰμυανῶν* εἰς τὴν ὁποίαν εἶχαν πάει πάει οἱ ἥρωες γυρεύοντας καταφύγιο .

Ὁ Κατσαντώνης (= ὁ Ἀετὸς τῆς Ρούμελης) καὶ ὁ ἀδελφός του Χασιώτης , μαζὶ μὲ ἄλλα πέντε παλικάρια προδώθηκαν ἀπὸ τὸν καλόγερο Καρδερίνη εἰς ἐκτέλεσιν τῆς ἀφοριστικῆς ἐγκυκλίου τοῦ Πατριαρχείου .

Ὁ διακεκριμένος Σερραῖος πατριώτης Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπὰς ἀγωνίσθηκε καὶ ἔδωσε ὅλη του τὴν περιουσία γιὰ τὶς ἀνάγκες τοῦ ἀγῶνος γιὰ τὴν Ἑλληνικὴ ἐλευθερία .

Τὸν Ὀκτώβριο τοῦ 1820 ὁ Ἀλέξανδρος Ὑψηλάντης ἀνήγγειλε στὸν Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπὰ τὴν ἔναρξη τῆς ἐπαναστάσεως .

Τὸ 1821 στὶς 23 Μαρτίου ὁ Ε. Παπὰς μαζὶ μὲ τὸν Ἰωάννη Χατζηγιάννη ἀποπλέει γιὰ τὴ χερσόνησο τοῦ Ἄθω μὲ ὄπλα καὶ πολεμοφόδια .
Ὁ Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπὰς στρέφεται γιὰ βοήθεια στὶς πάμπλουτες μονὲς τοῦ Ἁγίου Ὅρους . Μάταιος κόπος ! Παρὰ τὶς ἐκκλήσεις τοῦ ἰδίου τοῦ Ὑψηλάντου οἱ μοναχοὶ δὲν ἐννοοῦν νὰ θίξουν τοὺς πλουσιότατους θησαυροὺς τοῦ Ἁγίου Ὅρους ποὺ θὰ μποροῦσαν νὰ ἀποτελέσουν πηγὴ σοβαρᾶς ἐνισχύσεως ὄχι μόνον τοῦ Μακεδονικοῦ ἀλλὰ καὶ τοῦ Πανελλήνιου ἀγῶνος .
Τὸν Μάιο τοῦ 1822 ὁ πασὰς Θεσσαλονίκης ὁ Ἀβδοὺλ Ἀμποὺδ ξεκινᾶ ἐκστρατεία ἐναντίον τῆς Κασσάνδρας συνοδευόμενος ἀπὸ μεγάλη στρατιωτικὴ δύναμη . Ἡ Κασσάνδρα μεταβλήθη σὲ σφαγεῖο καὶ σὲ στάχτη . Τὰ χωριὰ ἐπυρπολήθησαν καὶ ὅσοι κάτοικοι δὲν ἐσφάγησαν πουλήθηκαν ὡς δοῦλοι .

Ἀπέμενεν ὁ Ἄθως , ὅπου οἱ μοναχοὶ ζοῦσαν ἤρεμοι στὴν πανθάλασσα τῶν πλούτων τους .
Ὁ πασὰς τοὺς ὑπεσχέθη νὰ σεβασθεῖ τὸ προαιώνιο προνόμιο τῶν μονῶν , τῆς ἀπαγορεύσεως εἰσόδου τουρκικοῦ στρατοῦ στὴν γῆ τῶν Ἁγιορειτῶν , ἒφ΄ὅσον παρέδιδαν ὄπλα , κανόνια καὶ ὁμήρους σὲ αὐτὸν , καθὼς καὶ χρηματικὸ ποσὸ δυόμιση ἑκατομμυρίων γροσίων . Οἱ ἁγιωρῆτες ἐδέχθησαν χωρὶς διαπραγματεύσεις νὰ παραδόσουν τὸν ἀκόμη στὴν μονὴ εὑρισκόμενο Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπὰ .
Ἡ παράδοσις τοῦ Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπᾶ ἀπὸ τοὺς Ἁγιωρεῖτες ἐζητήθη ἀπὸ τὸν Ἀβδοὺλ Ἀμποὺλ . Οἱ Ἁγιωρεῖτες ὄχι μόνον δὲν διαπραγματεύθηκαν καν τὴν παραδοσὴ τοῦ ἀντιθέτως τὸν κατεδίωξαν ἀμέσως οἱ ἴδιοι .
Ἐφόσον δὲν ὑπῆρχαν στὸ Ἅγιο Ὅρος Τοῦρκοι , οἱ Ἁγιορεῖτες μποροῦσαν νὰ φυγαδεύσουν τὸν Ε. Παπὰ . Προτίμησαν ὅμως νὰ τὸν παραδώσουν . Τὸ μόνον ποὺ διαπραγματεύθηκαν οἱ Ἁγιορεῖτες ἦταν τὰ χρήματα . 

----

Γιὰ τὴν χλιδὴ καὶ τὸν πλουτισμὸ τῶν κληρικῶν γράφει ὁ Βρετανὸς περιηγητὴς Γουίλυ Τζὲλ , ἀρχαιολόγος καὶ τοπογράφος τὸ ἐπάγγελμα , στὴν εἰσαγωγὴ τοῦ ἔργου τοῦ *The Itinerary of Greece* , λίγο πρὶν ἀπὸ τὴν ἐπανάσταση τοῦ 1821 : *Σήμερα ὁ Ἑλληνικὸς λαὸς δουλεύει γιὰ τρεῖς μεγάλες μάστιγες , τοὺς παπάδες , τοὺς κοτζαμπάσηδες καὶ τοὺς Τούρκους* .

Τὴν ἴδια ἐποχὴ ὁ Πὼλ Ρίσαρ πρόξενος τῆς Ἀγγλίας στὴν Κωνσταντινούπολη καὶ συγγραφέας *Τῆς ἱστορίας τῆς Ὀθωμανικῆς αὐτοκρατορίας* ἀναφέρει στὴν εἰσαγωγή του : *Εἶναι νὰ κλαίει κανεὶς βλέποντας αὐτὸν τὸν ἄλλοτε ἔνδοξο λαὸ (τοὺς Ἕλληνες) νὰ στενάζει κάτω ἀπὸ τὴν ἐκμετάλλευση τῆς Ἐκκλησίας καὶ τῶν ἱερωμένων της , ἡ ὁποία ξεριζώνει τὰ σπλάχνα της καὶ τὰ ρίχνει βορὰ στοὺς γύπες , στὰ κοράκια* .

Ὁ Ἄγγλος περιηγητὴς Τζὼρτζ Γουέλερ στὸ ἔργο τοῦ (*Α journey into Greece* London 1862 (σέλ.192)) γράφει : *Ὁ ὀρθόδοξος κλῆρος εἶναι τόσο φιλόδοξος ποὺ οἱ μητροπολίτες ἀγοράζουν τὸν πατριαρχικὸ θρόνο πίσω ἀπὸ τὶς πλάτες τῶν ἀνταγωνιστῶν τοὺς ἂπ΄τὸ Μεγάλο Βεζύρη . Καὶ ἐκεῖνος χαίρεται νὰ τοὺς βλέπει νὰ ἀλληλοσπαράσσονται γιὰ τὸ ποιὸς θὰ τοῦ προσφέρει τὰ περισσότερα πεσκέσια .Γιὰ τὴν ἐξαγορὰ τοῦ ἀξιώματος καταβάλλουν τεράστια ποσὰ . Καὶ γιὰ νὰ τὰ εἰσπράξουν , καταπιέζουν καὶ καταληστεύουν τοὺς φτωχοὺς χριστιανούς* . 

Ὁ Γάλλος Ντὲ Λακρουὰ στὸ ἔργο τοῦ (*Μemories contenant diverses relations tres curieuses de 1; Empire Ottoman* Paris 1680 σέλ. 287 - 288) γράφει : *Ἡ ἀλλαγὴ πατριαρχῶν εἶναι τόσο γρήγορη , ποὺ ἐγὼ εἶδα μέσα σὲ ἕνα χρόνο πέντε νέους πατριάρχες νὰ ἀνεβαίνουν στὸν θρόνο : Τὸν Παϊσιο , τὸν Διονύσιο , τὸν Παρθένιο , τὸν Μεθόδιο καὶ τὸν Διονύσιο τῆς Λάρισας . Ὁ ἕνας ἀναθεμάτιζε τὸν ἄλλο μὲ τέτοιες σκανδαλώδεις μεθόδους ποὺ ὁ Βεζύρης Ὀμὰρ Κιοπρουλὴ ἀναγκάσθηκε νὰ τοὺς ἐπιβάλλει σιωπὴ γιὰ νὰ κατευνάσει τὰ μίση μεταξύ τους"

----

Τὸ Πατριαρχεῖο Κωνσταντινουπόλεως ἐκδίδει κάθε χρόνο τὸ *Ἡμερολόγιο τοῦ Οἰκουμενικοῦ Πατριαρχείου* , στὸ ὁποῖο ἀναφέρονται ὅλα τὰ θέματα ποὺ τὸ ἀφοροῦν (τυπολογικὰ , διοικητικὰ κ.λ.π.) . Ἐπίσης καταγράφονται μέσα στὶς σελίδες του καὶ οἱ *Ἐθνικὲς Ἑορτὲς* τῶν Τούρκων τὶς ὁποῖες τὸ Πατριαρχεῖο τιμᾶ , μὲ ἀργία τῶν Πατριαρχικῶν Γραφείων .

Μία ἀπὸ αὐτὲς τὶς Τουρκικὲς Ἐθνικὲς Ἑορτὲς ποὺ τιμᾶ τὸ Πατριαρχεῖο Κωνσταντινουπόλεως καὶ ἡ Ὀρθόδοξος Ἐκκλησία μᾶς εἶναι ἡ *Νίκη τοῦ Ἀρχιστρατήγου* τῆς 30 Αὐγούστου καὶ ἀφορᾶ τὶς σφαγὲς τοῦ Ἑλληνισμοῦ κατὰ τὴν Μικρασιατικὴ Καταστροφὴ (Αὔγουστος 1922) , ὅπου καὶ τιμᾶται ὁ *Ἀρχιστράτηγος* τῆς γενοκτονίας μᾶς *Κεμὰλ Ἀτατούρκ* !

Ἡ ἀντίστοιχη Ἑλληνικὴ Ἐθνικὴ ἐπέτειος *Νίκης * τῶν Ἑλλήνων ἐπὶ τῶν Τούρκων ἡ 25η Μαρτίου , δὲν ἀναφέρεται πουθενὰ μεταξὺ τῶν ἀναγραφομένων στὸ ἐπίσημο *Ἡμερολόγιον τοῦ Οἰκουμενικοῦ Πατριαρχείου* ἐθνικῶν ἐπετείων του .

----

Αφου κανενας δε χωνευει την Εκκλησια, γιατι αυτη υπαρχει τοσα χρονια παρα τα οσα εχει κανει??

----------


## marian_m

> Τα ξημερώματα πέθανε ένας σύντροφος. Ο σκύλος μου. Δε χρειάστηκε ποτέ να σκεφτεί τι είναι ο θεός, τι κάνει σε τούτο το ντουνιά, αν θα πάει σε παράδεισο ή κόλαση και ποια τα κριτήρια για την "μετάβαση" στο ένα ή στο άλλο. Ήξερε μόνο να είναι κοντά και να προστατεύει τα μέλη της αγέλης του, τα άτομα του σπιτιού, να τρώει όταν πεινάει, να πίνει όταν διψά, να γυρνά ανάσκελα για χάδια στην κοιλιά και να υπάρχει δίχως να αναρωτιέται το γιατί.


Λυπάμαι για το σκύλο σου. Έχω χάσει κι εγώ ζωάκια και ξέρω πώς είναι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...λυπάμαι και γω για το σκύλο σου ρειν...εχω χάσει και εγώ έναν τέτοιο σύντροφο και πολύ δραματικά.
Παρόλα αυτά είναι λίγο διαφορετικό να πεθαίνει μια 30χρονη κοπέλα από ανίατη αρώστια και να έχει έστω και τον τελευταίο καιρό εναποθέσει τις ελπίδες στον όποιο Θεό, από ένα ζώο που όπως ξέρουμε έχει συναισθήματα αλλά όχι σκέψη.
Δεν νομίζω πως μπορούν να συγκριθούν αυτά τα δυο.

πς: Σοφία το μνμ σου με άγγιξε πολύ.

----------


## streidi

> Τὸ 1821 στὶς 23 Μαρτίου ὁ Ε. Παπὰς μαζὶ μὲ τὸν Ἰωάννη Χατζηγιάννη ἀποπλέει γιὰ τὴ χερσόνησο τοῦ Ἄθω μὲ ὄπλα καὶ πολεμοφόδια .
> Ὁ Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπὰς στρέφεται γιὰ βοήθεια στὶς πάμπλουτες μονὲς τοῦ Ἁγίου Ὅρους . Μάταιος κόπος ! Παρὰ τὶς ἐκκλήσεις τοῦ ἰδίου τοῦ Ὑψηλάντου οἱ μοναχοὶ δὲν ἐννοοῦν νὰ θίξουν τοὺς πλουσιότατους θησαυροὺς τοῦ Ἁγίου Ὅρους ποὺ θὰ μποροῦσαν νὰ ἀποτελέσουν πηγὴ σοβαρᾶς ἐνισχύσεως ὄχι μόνον τοῦ Μακεδονικοῦ ἀλλὰ καὶ τοῦ Πανελλήνιου ἀγῶνος .
> Τὸν Μάιο τοῦ 1822 ὁ πασὰς Θεσσαλονίκης ὁ Ἀβδοὺλ Ἀμποὺδ ξεκινᾶ ἐκστρατεία ἐναντίον τῆς Κασσάνδρας συνοδευόμενος ἀπὸ μεγάλη στρατιωτικὴ δύναμη . Ἡ Κασσάνδρα μεταβλήθη σὲ σφαγεῖο καὶ σὲ στάχτη . Τὰ χωριὰ ἐπυρπολήθησαν καὶ ὅσοι κάτοικοι δὲν ἐσφάγησαν πουλήθηκαν ὡς δοῦλοι .
> 
> Ἀπέμενεν ὁ Ἄθως , ὅπου οἱ μοναχοὶ ζοῦσαν ἤρεμοι στὴν πανθάλασσα τῶν πλούτων τους .
> Ὁ πασὰς τοὺς ὑπεσχέθη νὰ σεβασθεῖ τὸ προαιώνιο προνόμιο τῶν μονῶν , τῆς ἀπαγορεύσεως εἰσόδου τουρκικοῦ στρατοῦ στὴν γῆ τῶν Ἁγιορειτῶν , ἒφ΄ὅσον παρέδιδαν ὄπλα , κανόνια καὶ ὁμήρους σὲ αὐτὸν , καθὼς καὶ χρηματικὸ ποσὸ δυόμιση ἑκατομμυρίων γροσίων . Οἱ ἁγιωρῆτες ἐδέχθησαν χωρὶς διαπραγματεύσεις νὰ παραδόσουν τὸν ἀκόμη στὴν μονὴ εὑρισκόμενο Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπὰ .
> Ἡ παράδοσις τοῦ Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπᾶ ἀπὸ τοὺς Ἁγιωρεῖτες ἐζητήθη ἀπὸ τὸν Ἀβδοὺλ Ἀμποὺλ . Οἱ Ἁγιωρεῖτες ὄχι μόνον δὲν διαπραγματεύθηκαν καν τὴν παραδοσὴ τοῦ ἀντιθέτως τὸν κατεδίωξαν ἀμέσως οἱ ἴδιοι .
> Ἐφόσον δὲν ὑπῆρχαν στὸ Ἅγιο Ὅρος Τοῦρκοι , οἱ Ἁγιορεῖτες μποροῦσαν νὰ φυγαδεύσουν τὸν Ε. Παπὰ . Προτίμησαν ὅμως νὰ τὸν παραδώσουν . Τὸ μόνον ποὺ διαπραγματεύθηκαν οἱ Ἁγιορεῖτες ἦταν τὰ χρήματα . 
> 
> ---


Carrie; Καλησπέρα! Μπορείς να βάζεις πηγές στα γεγονότα που παραθέτεις για να έχουμε μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη; Με μια γρήγορη έρευνα βρήκα κάπως διαφορετικά στοιχεία:

Στις 23 Μαρτίου 1821 ο Εμμανουήλ Παπάς συνοδευόμενος από τον υπασπιστή του Χατζηπέτρο, φόρτωσε όπλα και πολεμοφόδια σε πλοίο του Λήμνιου Χατζή Βισβίζη και βγήκε στην μονή Εσφιγμένου, της οποίας ο ηγούμενος Ευθύμιος ήταν μυημένος στην Φιλική Εταιρεία. Οι Ψαριανοί ενίσχυσαν την προσπάθεια με 2 πλοία που απέστειλαν, ενώ πολλοί μοναχοί εντάχθηκαν στις γραμμές των επαναστατών. Οι Τούρκοι όμως και κυρίως ο Γιουσούφ μπέης έδρασαν γρήγορα, συλλαμβάνοντας στις Σέρρες και στην Θεσσαλονίκη πολλούς μυημένους στην Φιλική Εταιρεία. Στην Θεσσαλονίκη αιχμαλωτίστηκαν 400 όμηροι, ενώ στις Σέρρες οι Τούρκοι αιχμαλώτισαν 150 Σερραίους πολίτες, βρήκαν όλο τον οπλισμό που προοριζόταν για την εξέγερση, βασάνισαν και φυλάκισαν την γυναίκα του Παπά, ενώ έκαψαν το σπίτι του.

Στον Πολύγυρο όμως οι Έλληνες δεν περίμεναν τα αντίποινα αλλά κινήθηκαν πρώτοι καταλαμβάνοντας το διοικητήριο και σκοτώνοντας 14 Τούρκους στρατιώτες και τον βοεβόδα (διοικητή). Από τον Πολύγυρο η επανάσταση εξαπλώθηκε στα γύρω χωριά όπως και στα χωριά του Λαγκαδα. Τα αντίποινα του Γιουσούφ μπέη στην εξέγερση αυτή, ξέσπασαν στους Έλληνες της Θεσσαλονίκης. Τέσσερις ανώτατοι ιερωμένοι (Κίτρους Μελέτιος κτλ)βρίσκουν μαρτυρικό θάνατο, μαζί με πολλούς προκρίτους των οποίων οι περιουσίες δημεύτηκαν και λεηλατήθηκαν.

Οι ωμότητες αυτές εξαγρίωσαν τους Χριστιανούς που διέδωσαν την Επανάσταση σε όλη την Χαλκιδική. Εν τω μεταξύ ο Παπάς είχε πείσει τους μοναχούς του αγίου Όρους να τον στηρίξουν οικονομικά, ενώ 1.000 περίπου μοναχοί έλαβαν τα όπλα της ελευθερίας. Πενταμελής επιτροπή όλων των μονών αναλαμβάνει την διοίκηση του τόπου και τον οικονομικών και ανακηρύσσει τον Παππά “Αρχηγό και υπερασπιστή της Μακεδονίας”. Ο Εμμανουήλ Παππάς κηρύσσει επισήμως την Επανάσταση στα τέλη Μαΐου στις Καρυές, έχοντας στην διάθεση του 4000 ενόπλους. Σύντομα η Επανάσταση είχε διαδοθεί στην χερσόνησο της Κασσάνδρας, στην Ορμύλια, στην Σιθωνία (Νικήτη, Παρθενώνας) και στα Μαντεμοχώρια. Στις αρχές του καλοκαιριού επαναστάτησε και η Θάσος.

(ΠΗΓΕΣ

Βακαλόπουλος Απόστολος, Ιστορία του νέου Ελληνισμού, εκδόσεις “Σταμούλη”

Σπυρίδων Τρικούπης, Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Επανάστασης

Ιωάννη Βασδραβέλλη, ο Αγώνας του 1821 στην Μακεδονία, εκδόσεις εταιρείας Μακεδονικών σπουδών

Από το blog Θέματα Ελληνικής Ιστορίας http://www.istorikathemata.com/2010/...=1269855299910)

----------


## ανεμος

> ...λυπάμαι και γω για το σκύλο σου ρειν...εχω χάσει και εγώ έναν τέτοιο σύντροφο και πολύ δραματικά.
> Παρόλα αυτά είναι λίγο διαφορετικό να πεθαίνει μια 30χρονη κοπέλα από ανίατη αρώστια και να έχει έστω και τον τελευταίο καιρό εναποθέσει τις ελπίδες στον όποιο Θεό, από ένα ζώο που όπως ξέρουμε έχει συναισθήματα αλλά όχι σκέψη.
> Δεν νομίζω πως μπορούν να συγκριθούν αυτά τα δυο.


Λες ρε Θεοφανια να ηθελε η Σοφια να μας προσυλητισει?να μας φερει σε επαφη με το συναισθημα της συγκινησης για να μας φερει στον δρομο του Θεου?λολολολολ
Κοιτα ομως ποσο αληθινο φαινεται αν ειναι κατι που βγαινει απο την καρδια και ποσο ξυλινο ειναι ολο τα αλλο που βγαινει απο το μυαλο......χωρις παραθεσεις ερευνων και μελετων,χωρις βιβλιογραφιες,ειναι ρε παιδι μου στον ανθρωπο να το χει μεσα του καποιοι το εχουν καποιοι αλλοι, απλα ποτε.............οσο και να διαβαζουν!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Οταν πηγα για μια εγχειρηση με εβαλαν με εναν τυπο 85 χρονων που υπεφερε τα πανδεινα. STOP.
Σαπιζαν τα ποδια του , δεν μπορουσε να αυτοσυντηρηθει , δεν μπορουσε να κουνηθει και ηταν μες την βρωμα και την δυσωδια.STOP.
Ηταν μονος του στον κοσμο και κανεις δεν μπορoυσε να κανει κατι για αυτον .STOP.

Ημουν σε τραγικη κατασταση αλλα τον βοηθουσα οσο μπορουσα ενω τον ακουγα που μαχοταν και εβριζε τον Θεο , και μετα του ζητουσε συγχωρεση λες και εκανε το βαρυτερο αμαρτημα STOP.

Ενα λαμπρο μυαλο , μαθηματικος , με πνευματικες ικανοτητες αναπτυγμενες ακομα και στα 85 του και στα τελευταια του ηταν σαν λαμπαδα το μυαλο του. STOP.

Αναγκαστηκα να φυγω το βραδυ της εγχειρησης ωστε να μπορεσω να κοιμηθω , και να μην τον βοηθαω ολο το βραδυ , καθως μου ζητουσε συνεχεια βοηθεια STOP.

Μετα την εγχειρηση με πηγαν σε αλλο δωματιο και μετα εμαθα οτι ξεψυχησε το βραδυ αφου εκανα την εγχειρηση STOP.

Ειχαμε ανταλλαξει μεχρι και κινητα τηλεφωνα να επικοινωνουμε στο μελλον STOP.

Δεν θα τον ξεχασω ποτε STOP.

Ηταν και ψαλτης , ανθρωπος της θρησκειας STOP.

Οχι δεν πεθανε ηρεμα...πεθανε μεσα στους πονους , και καταγρεουργημενος απο τις ενοχες καθε φορα που εβριζε τα "Θεια"...εβριζε και μετα ζητουσε συγχωρεση μεσα σε εναν κυκεωνα ενοχων STOP.

Δεν θα τον ξεχασω ποτε , ενας λαμπρος ανθρωπος οσο μπορεσα και γνωρισα...STOP.

Ο αντιποδας λοιπον , οχι σαν κοντρα προς την συγκινητικη ιστορια , αλλα μπορει καλλιστα να το δειτε και ετσι STOP.

----------


## ανεμος

> Ναι, και πιστεύω απόλυτα, και ας με κατηγορήσει κάποιος ότι περιαυτολογώ, ότι ο κόσμος θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερος, αν υπήρχαν αρκετοί που έχουν την ίδια στάση ζωής με μένα. Η οποία στάση ζωής, δεν περιορίζεται σε - και δεν καθορίζεται από 4-5 αράδες με κάποιες σκέψεις μου πάνω στο θέμα των θρησκειών και του θεού.


Γεια σου ρε κουκλα τι λεει?ολα καλα?
Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι χαρα που πηρα οταν διαβασα το παραπανω και θα σου εξηγησω γιατι στην συνεχεια..................
Πρωτα απο ολα ομως να το συζητησουμε λιγο αυτο ετσι?Κοιτα δεν περιαυτολογεις νομιζω οτι απλα εκφραζεις τον εαυτο σου,δηλαδη λες πολυ ωραια οτι η δικια σου σταση ζωης ειναι η ενδεδειγμενη σταση ζωης και αυτη που χρειαζεται να ακολουθησουν και αρκετοι(αληθεια ποσους θες?να τους το πω αμα ειναι)για να ειναι ο κοσμος καλυτερος!!!
Αληθεια σε ποιο κοσμο αναφερεσαι γιατι εμενα ο δικος μου μου αρεσει και δεν θελω να τον αλλαξω...απο την αλλη φανταζομαι τι θα γινοταν αν αρκετοι ασπαζοντουσαν την δικια σου σταση ζωης...κολαση!!!!!
Για να φυγω απο το χιουμορ δεν νομιζεις οτι εισαι λιγουλλλλλλακι εγωιστρουλα?Αν βρεις και τον τροπο να το επιβαλεις αυτο ουσιαστικα ασπαζεσαι τον φασισμο.........Οποτε αν γουσταρεις να εφαρμοσουμε το σχεδιο <<τελικη λυση>>.................

----------


## ανεμος

> Οταν πηγα για μια εγχειρηση με εβαλαν με εναν τυπο 85 χρονων που υπεφερε τα πανδεινα. STOP.
> Σαπιζαν τα ποδια του , δεν μπορουσε να αυτοσυντηρηθει , δεν μπορουσε να κουνηθει και ηταν μες την βρωμα και την δυσωδια.STOP.
> Ηταν μονος του στον κοσμο και κανεις δεν μπορoυσε να κανει κατι για αυτον .STOP.
> 
> Ημουν σε τραγικη κατασταση αλλα τον βοηθουσα οσο μπορουσα ενω τον ακουγα που μαχοταν και εβριζε τον Θεο , και μετα του ζητουσε συγχωρεση λες και εκανε το βαρυτερο αμαρτημα STOP.
> 
> Ενα λαμπρο μυαλο , μαθηματικος , με πνευματικες ικανοτητες αναπτυγμενες ακομα και στα 85 του και στα τελευταια του ηταν σαν λαμπαδα το μυαλο του. STOP.
> 
> Αναγκαστηκα να φυγω το βραδυ της εγχειρησης ωστε να μπορεσω να κοιμηθω , και να μην τον βοηθαω ολο το βραδυ , καθως μου ζητουσε συνεχεια βοηθεια STOP.
> ...


ο καθενας βλεπει οτι θελει και κυριως οτι μπορει να δει............

----------


## keep_walking

> ο καθενας βλεπει οτι θελει και κυριως οτι μπορει να δει............



Και εσυ εισαι αναισθητος...και ας παρω οσες προειδοποιησεις θελω.

----------


## streidi

Keep; Τι εννοείς με την ιστορία, ότι η πίστη στο Θεό μπορεί να σε κάνει δυστυχισμένο κάποιες φορές αντί ευτυχισμένο; Ο κυριούλης πίστευε στο Θεό;

----------


## keep_walking

> Keep; Τι εννοείς με την ιστορία, ότι η πίστη στο Θεό μπορεί να σε κάνει δυστυχισμένο κάποιες φορές αντί ευτυχισμένο; Ο κυριούλης πίστευε στο Θεό;


Cest la vie...δενυπαρχει διαδαγμα ουτε θα χρησιμοποιησω αυτην την ιστορια για να προβαλλω αποψεις.

Συγγνωμη τωρα , τα πουμε αργοτερα.

----------


## ανεμος

> κ οχι η πιστη δεν ειναι μονο πιστη, λενε επισης οτι καποια στιγμη ερχεται κ η γνωση, γιατι ειναι αυτο ακριβως που εγραψα παραπανω, ο Θεος φανερωνεται στον ανθρωπο, στην καρδια του, κ γλυκαινει την καρδια του. δεν ειναι θεμα διανοιας, μυαλου, επιχειρηματων κ αποδειξεων, αυτη η προσεγγιση δεν λειτουργει για να νιωσει κανεις το Θεο. η θεογνωσια δλδ δεν ερχεται απο το διαβασμα πολλων βιβλιων περι Θεου, ερχεται με αλλους τροπους. κ ενας πνευματικα καθυστερημενος μπορει να ειναι γεματος απο Θεο, ενω ενας πυρηνικος φυσικος να μην εχει ιδεα. ειναι θεμα ποσο θελει κανεις να νιωσει το Θεο, κ αν εχει μαλακη καρδια κ ταπεινωση. κατι τετοιο. δεν ξερω κ εγω, γιατι γραφω απο οτι εχω διαβασει κ μου εχουν πει, εγω απο Θεο, στοκος!


ποσο συμφωνω μαζι σου Λου........

----------


## marian_m

> Γεια σου ρε κουκλα τι λεει?ολα καλα?
> Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι χαρα που πηρα οταν διαβασα το παραπανω και θα σου εξηγησω γιατι στην συνεχεια..................
> Πρωτα απο ολα ομως να το συζητησουμε λιγο αυτο ετσι?Κοιτα δεν περιαυτολογεις νομιζω οτι απλα εκφραζεις τον εαυτο σου,δηλαδη λες πολυ ωραια οτι η δικια σου σταση ζωης ειναι η ενδεδειγμενη σταση ζωης και αυτη που χρειαζεται να ακολουθησουν και αρκετοι(αληθεια ποσους θες?να τους το πω αμα ειναι)για να ειναι ο κοσμος καλυτερος!!!
> Αληθεια σε ποιο κοσμο αναφερεσαι γιατι εμενα ο δικος μου μου αρεσει και δεν θελω να τον αλλαξω...απο την αλλη φανταζομαι τι θα γινοταν αν αρκετοι ασπαζοντουσαν την δικια σου σταση ζωης...κολαση!!!!!
> Για να φυγω απο το χιουμορ δεν νομιζεις οτι εισαι λιγουλλλλλλακι εγωιστρουλα?Αν βρεις και τον τροπο να το επιβαλεις αυτο ουσιαστικα ασπαζεσαι τον φασισμο.........Οποτε αν γουσταρεις να εφαρμοσουμε το σχεδιο <<τελικη λυση>>.................


Δε νομίζω ότι είμαι περσσότερο εγωίστρια από εσένα. 
Τώρα, αν απομονώνοντας τρεις φράσεις, από μια απάντησή μου προς συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα συμφορουμίτη, καταφέρνεις να φτάσεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι ο κόσμος θα ήταν κόλαση αν πολλοί σκεφτόταν σαν εμένα, τότε θα σε χαρακτήριζα και επιπόλαιο. Και κακοπροαίρετο. 
Από την άλλη, δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να επιβάλω τίποτα σε κανένα και μ' ενοχλεί που βγάζεις αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα προκειμένου να δημιουργείς εντυπώσεις. Εκνευρίζομαι όμως πολύ όταν προσπαθούν -μάταια συνήθως- άλλοι να μου επιβάλουν το οτιδήποτε. 
Και για να σε προλάβω, δεν είμαι αμετακίνητη στις ιδέες και τις πεποιθήσεις μου, μπορεί κάποιος με τα επιχειρήματά του ή με το πάθος του, να με πείσει να δω και αλλιώς τα πράγματα ή να προβληματιστώ. Δεν μπορεί όμως με το έτσι θέλω να μου επιβάλει κάτι.
Γενικά, διακρίνω μια εμμονή και εμπάθεια στη στάση σου, που ξεπερνάει το θέμα της κουβέντας, αλλά κατευθύνεται προς συγκεκριμένα άτομα πλέον.
Δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να συνεχίζω σε προσωπικό επίπεδο μια στείρα αντιπαράθεση, για να βγει κάποιος νικητής(?), γιατί αυτό δείχνεις να επιδιώκεις. 
Από την άλλη, όσο συνεχίζεις να με προκαλείς και μέχρι να βαρεθώ, θα παίρνεις τις απαντήσεις μου.

----------


## katerinaki

> Και εσυ εισαι αναισθητος...και ας παρω οσες προειδοποιησεις θελω.


Ατοπο το συμπερασμα!ο ανθρωπος (ανεμος) ειπε μια γενικοτητα,οπως -ο θεος ας τον συγχωρησει- η ζωη σε σας - κα ,που φαινεται οτι ειναι αναισθητος?

----------


## keep_walking

> Ατοπο το συμπερασμα!ο ανθρωπος (ανεμος) ειπε μια γενικοτητα,οπως -ο θεος ας τον συγχωρησει- η ζωη σε σας - κα ,που φαινεται οτι ειναι αναισθητος?


Το παν για αυτον ειναι η προωθηση των αποψεων του και ας πεφτει η κουβεντα στα...ταρταρα. Δεν τον ενδιαφερει τιποτα αλλο. Ουτε προκειται να κατεβω επιπεδα , για να εξηγησω τα αυτονοητα.

----------


## katerinaki

[COLOR="purple"]Εκνευρίζομαι όμως πολύ όταν προσπαθούν -μάταια συνήθως- άλλοι να μου επιβάλουν το οτιδήποτε. Γενικά, διακρίνω μια εμμονή και εμπάθεια στη στάση σου, που ξεπερνάει το θέμα της κουβέντας, αλλά κατευθύνεται προς συγκεκριμένα άτομα πλέον.για να βγει κάποιος νικητής(?), γιατί αυτό δείχνεις να επιδιώκεις.
Από την άλλη, όσο συνεχίζεις να με προκαλείς και μέχρι να βαρεθώ, θα παίρνεις τις απαντήσεις μου. [/COLOR

Α ρε ανεμε γιατι ερεθιζεις το κοριτσι? Δεν εισαι εσυ ο νικητης οτι κ να κανεις!
Θα τις παιρνεις τις απαντησεις σου γιατι εισαι προκλητικος! παρολο που εσυ δεν εχεις αμετροεπεια!

----------


## katerinaki

> Το παν για αυτον ειναι η προωθηση των αποψεων του και ας πεφτει η κουβεντα στα...ταρταρα. Δεν τον ενδιαφερει τιποτα αλλο. Ουτε προκειται να κατεβω επιπεδα , για να εξηγησω τα αυτονοητα.


Ευχαριστω κηπ που κατεβηκες εστω κ ενα επιπεδο για να μου εξηγησεις!

----------


## keep_walking

> Ευχαριστω κηπ που κατεβηκες εστω κ ενα επιπεδο για να μου εξηγησεις!


Δεν χρειαζεται να σου εξηγησω ...το καταλαβαινεις μονη σου και εκει ειναι ολη η ουσια.

----------


## ανεμος

> Το παν για αυτον ειναι η προωθηση των αποψεων του και ας πεφτει η κουβεντα στα...ταρταρα. Δεν τον ενδιαφερει τιποτα αλλο. Ουτε προκειται να κατεβω επιπεδα , για να εξηγησω τα αυτονοητα.


ναι κανω και ερανο για το παγγαρι(ετσι γραφεται?φυσικα αφου ειμαι Χριστιανος ειμαι και αμορφωτος)της εκκλησιας επισης στον ελευθερο μου χρονο πουλαω σταυρουδακια και κομματια απο το τιμιο ξυλο.....το οποιο φαινεται δεν τελειωνει με τιποτε!!!!
αληθεια ρε κηπ εχει πιο χαμηλα απο κει που εισαι?λολολολολ

----------


## keep_walking

> ναι κανω και ερανο για το παγγαρι(ετσι γραφεται?φυσικα αφου ειμαι Χριστιανος ειμαι και αμορφωτος)της εκκλησιας επισης στον ελευθερο μου χρονο πουλαω σταυρουδακια και κομματια απο το τιμιο ξυλο.....το οποιο φαινεται δεν τελειωνει με τιποτε!!!!
> αληθεια ρε κηπ εχει πιο χαμηλα απο κει που εισαι?λολολολολ


Κανε οτι γουσταρεις...λολα

----------


## ανεμος

η λολα που τα κανει ολα?τσ..τσ..οχι εγω!!!!

----------


## sabb

Rain & Sofia, είτε συμφωνώ είτε διαφωνώ , ξέρω πως ότι γράφετε βγαίνει από την καρδιά σας...
Αυτό μου είναι αρκετό, και δεν θέλω να πείσω κανέναν πως έχω δίκιο....

Ψάχνω να μου αποδείξει κάποιος πως έχω άδικο , αλλά μάταιος κόπος...

Ψάχνω ένα επιχείρημα κι αντ' αυτού εισέπραξα ειρωνεία, trendy αγοράκια που το παίζουν άθεοι , θαρρείς και στα 50 μας θα βγάλουμε γκόμενα με το αθεϊλίκι , αστείες ιστορίες , κόλπα ζόρικα που κάνουν στην ινδία, πακιστανί, χαζά και χαζωμένα, σκέφτομαι δυστυχώς με το μυαλό ενώ θα έπρεπε να σκέφτομαι με την καρδιά (είναι σαν κάποιος να μου λέει ν' αναπνέω από τ' αυτιά ας πούμε), και σε γενικές γραμμές ενώ όλοι συμφωνούν πως ο θρησκευτικός φανατισμός δεν προάγει κανένα διάλογο, μιλούνε με πρόσχημα το πως αισθάνονται τον θεό μέσα τους χωρίς ωστόσο να καταδικάζουν τον φονταμενταλισμό ....
Κατά τ' άλλα θεωρώ πως άλλη μια φορά ένα τόπικ, αντί να εξελιχθεί σε θέμα φιλοσοφικής αναζήτησης έφτασε να έχει γίνει θέμα το ποιος την έχει μακρύτερη, σας δηλώνω ευθαρσώς πως την έχω μικρότερη και χέστηκα εν γένει αν υπάρχει παράδεισος ή κόλαση. Ας μου πληρώσει άυριο κάποιος 45 χιλιάρικα που χρειάζομαι για να μη μου πάρουν το σπίτι και κάνω και παρέα στον παπα - Εφραίμ και στο φιλαράκι του τον παπα - Αρσένιο, αν θέλετε.....

----------


## alexandros3

Εγώ πάντως γέλασα με το ποστ σου sabb, κι αν παρεκτραπήκαμε λιγάκι συγχώρα μας : ) 
Εύχομαι να βρεθεί μια λύση για το άλλο θέμα του σπιτιού πραγματικά.

----------


## carrie

> Carrie; Καλησπέρα! Μπορείς να βάζεις πηγές στα γεγονότα που παραθέτεις για να έχουμε μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη; Με μια γρήγορη έρευνα βρήκα κάπως διαφορετικά στοιχεία:
> 
> Στις 23 Μαρτίου 1821 ο Εμμανουήλ Παπάς συνοδευόμενος από τον υπασπιστή του Χατζηπέτρο, φόρτωσε όπλα και πολεμοφόδια σε πλοίο του Λήμνιου Χατζή Βισβίζη και βγήκε στην μονή Εσφιγμένου, της οποίας ο ηγούμενος Ευθύμιος ήταν μυημένος στην Φιλική Εταιρεία. Οι Ψαριανοί ενίσχυσαν την προσπάθεια με 2 πλοία που απέστειλαν, ενώ πολλοί μοναχοί εντάχθηκαν στις γραμμές των επαναστατών. Οι Τούρκοι όμως και κυρίως ο Γιουσούφ μπέης έδρασαν γρήγορα, συλλαμβάνοντας στις Σέρρες και στην Θεσσαλονίκη πολλούς μυημένους στην Φιλική Εταιρεία. Στην Θεσσαλονίκη αιχμαλωτίστηκαν 400 όμηροι, ενώ στις Σέρρες οι Τούρκοι αιχμαλώτισαν 150 Σερραίους πολίτες, βρήκαν όλο τον οπλισμό που προοριζόταν για την εξέγερση, βασάνισαν και φυλάκισαν την γυναίκα του Παπά, ενώ έκαψαν το σπίτι του.
> 
> Στον Πολύγυρο όμως οι Έλληνες δεν περίμεναν τα αντίποινα αλλά κινήθηκαν πρώτοι καταλαμβάνοντας το διοικητήριο και σκοτώνοντας 14 Τούρκους στρατιώτες και τον βοεβόδα (διοικητή). Από τον Πολύγυρο η επανάσταση εξαπλώθηκε στα γύρω χωριά όπως και στα χωριά του Λαγκαδα. Τα αντίποινα του Γιουσούφ μπέη στην εξέγερση αυτή, ξέσπασαν στους Έλληνες της Θεσσαλονίκης. Τέσσερις ανώτατοι ιερωμένοι (Κίτρους Μελέτιος κτλ)βρίσκουν μαρτυρικό θάνατο, μαζί με πολλούς προκρίτους των οποίων οι περιουσίες δημεύτηκαν και λεηλατήθηκαν.
> 
> Οι ωμότητες αυτές εξαγρίωσαν τους Χριστιανούς που διέδωσαν την Επανάσταση σε όλη την Χαλκιδική. Εν τω μεταξύ ο Παπάς είχε πείσει τους μοναχούς του αγίου Όρους να τον στηρίξουν οικονομικά, ενώ 1.000 περίπου μοναχοί έλαβαν τα όπλα της ελευθερίας. Πενταμελής επιτροπή όλων των μονών αναλαμβάνει την διοίκηση του τόπου και τον οικονομικών και ανακηρύσσει τον Παππά “Αρχηγό και υπερασπιστή της Μακεδονίας”. Ο Εμμανουήλ Παππάς κηρύσσει επισήμως την Επανάσταση στα τέλη Μαΐου στις Καρυές, έχοντας στην διάθεση του 4000 ενόπλους. Σύντομα η Επανάσταση είχε διαδοθεί στην χερσόνησο της Κασσάνδρας, στην Ορμύλια, στην Σιθωνία (Νικήτη, Παρθενώνας) και στα Μαντεμοχώρια. Στις αρχές του καλοκαιριού επαναστάτησε και η Θάσος.
> 
> (ΠΗΓΕΣ
> ...


Ο Κ. Παπαρηγόπουλος (*Ἱστορία τοῦ Ἑλληνικοῦ Ἔθνους* τόμος 5 , σέλ. 507) μᾶς παραδίδει τὴν ἀκόλουθη ἐπιστολὴ τοῦ ὁπλαρχηγοῦ Ρήγα Μάνθου πρὸς Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπὰ , μὲ ἡμερομηνία 19 Ἰουνίου 1821 : *Κατὰ τὴν παραίνεσίν της ἐξακολουθῶ φυλάττων τὸν στρατὸν ἐντὸς τῶν ὀχυρωμάτων ....Μὰ τί νὰ κάμη κανεὶς τὴν μικρολογίαν τῶν Ἅγιων Πατέρων; Αὐτὴ ἡ στυγερὰ ἀνελευθεριότης αὐτῶν μας ἐμπόδισαν ἀπὸ πολλὰ ὠφέλιμα καὶ ἀπὸ πολλὰ ἀναγκαῖα....

Ἐπάσχισα νὰ τοὺς διαθέσω διαφορετικὰ μὲ λόγον . Ὅμως αὐτοὶ ἀπὸ τὸν σκοπὸ τῶν δὲν ἐβγαίνουν . Ἔχουν τὰ φρονήματα τῶν , τὰ ὁποῖα μόνα ἐγκρίνουν διὰ καλὰ καὶ τὰ προσκυνοῦν καὶ τὰ λατρεύουν καὶ φροντίζουν μόνον διὰ τὴν συντήρησιν τῶν ἰδίων τῶν ὑποκειμένων καὶ μόνον διὰ τὴν ἀσφάλεια τῶν . Φοβοῦμε μήπως ὁ λαός ἀπὸ τὴν πείναν καὶ τὰς πολλᾶς θλίψεις τοῦ ἐφαρμόση ἐναντίων τῶν (τῶν μοναχῶν του Ἁγίου Ὅρους) καὶ δὲν δυνηθῶμεν νὰ ἀπαντήσωμεν εἰς τὴν ὁρμὴ τῶν....*

Οἱ Τοῦρκοι συνέχιζαν τὶς σφαγὲς στὰ γύρω χωριὰ τοῦ ἄμαχου πληθυσμοῦ . Πείνα καὶ ἐπιδημίες ἀκολούθησαν .

Τὸν Μάιο τοῦ 1822 ὁ πασὰς Θεσσαλονίκης ὁ Ἀβδοὺλ Ἀμποὺδ ξεκινᾶ ἐκστρατεία ἐναντίον τῆς Κασσάνδρας συνοδευόμενος ἀπὸ μεγάλη στρατιωτικὴ δύναμη . Ἡ Κασσάνδρα μεταβλήθη σὲ σφαγεῖο καὶ σὲ στάχτη . Τὰ χωριὰ ἐπυρπολήθησαν καὶ ὅσοι κάτοικοι δὲν ἐσφάγησαν πουλήθηκαν ὡς δοῦλοι .

Ἀπέμενεν ὁ Ἄθως , ὅπου οἱ μοναχοὶ ζοῦσαν ἤρεμοι στὴν πανθάλασσα τῶν πλούτων τους .
Ὁ πασὰς τοὺς ὑπεσχέθη νὰ σεβασθεῖ τὸ προαιώνιο προνόμιο τῶν μονῶν , τῆς ἀπαγορεύσεως εἰσόδου τουρκικοῦ στρατοῦ στὴν γῆ τῶν Ἁγιορειτῶν , ἒφ΄ὅσον παρέδιδαν ὄπλα , κανόνια καὶ ὁμήρους σὲ αὐτὸν , καθὼς καὶ χρηματικὸ ποσὸ δυόμιση ἑκατομμυρίων γροσίων . Οἱ ἁγιωρῆτες ἐδέχθησαν χωρὶς διαπραγματεύσεις νὰ παραδόσουν τὸν ἀκόμη στὴν μονὴ εὑρισκόμενο Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπὰ .

Ἡ παράδοσις τοῦ Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπᾶ ἀπὸ τοὺς Ἁγιωρεῖτες ἐζητήθη ἀπὸ τὸν Ἀβδοὺλ Ἀμποὺλ . Οἱ Ἁγιωρεῖτες ὄχι μόνον δὲν διαπραγματεύθηκαν καν τὴν παραδοσὴ τοῦ ἀντιθέτως τὸν κατεδίωξαν ἀμέσως οἱ ἴδιοι . Ἀκολουθεῖ τὸ ἔγγραφό της προδοσίας τῶν ἡγουμένων τῶν δεκαεννέα ὑπολοίπων μονῶν πρὸς τοὺς μοναχούς της μονῆς τοῦ Ἐσφιγμένου :

*_Εἰς τὴν πανασιότητά σας , ἅγιοι Πατέρες , τοῦ ἱεροῦ κοινοβίου Ἐσφιγμένου . Χθὲς ὁ ἐνδοξότατος ἠμῶν Χασεκὴ ἀγάς μας σᾶς ἔγραψε μουρασελὲν , διὰ νὰ πιάσετε ἐνέχειρον τὸν Ἄρχοντα Παπὰν (τὸν Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπὰ) καὶ τοὺς λοιποὺς καθὼς καὶ ὁ ἴδιος σας ἔγραψε . Λοιπὸν σᾶς γράφομεν καὶ ἠμεῖς οἱ τῶν εἴκοσι ἱερῶν μοναστηρίων Προϊστάμενοι , οἱ ἐν τὴ Ἱερὰ Συνάξει , νὰ κάμετε τὸ ἴδιον , ὁμοφώνως , δηλαδὴ νὰ μᾶς τοὺς φέρετε ἐνταύθα ἀναμφιβόλως καὶ τοὺς ζητοῦμεν ἀπὸ ἐσᾶς ἐφεύκτως . Καὶ ἰδοὺ ὅπου στέλλομεν ἐπίτηδες ἀνθρώπους , διὰ νὰ τοὺς πάρουν . Καὶ ὅσοι ἀκολουθοῦν τὸν Ἄρχοντα ἀπὸ τοὺς ἐντοπίους πατέρες νὰ τὸν ἀφήσουν καὶ νὰ ἐπιστρέψουν εἰς τὰ κελιά τους . Εἰδὲ καὶ φανοῦν παρήκοσι , θέλουν ὑποπέσει εἰς ὀργὴν μεγάλη καὶ θέλουν χάσει καὶ τὰ σπίτια τῶν . Ὁμοίως καὶ ὅσοι ἄλλοι πιασθοῦν ἔχουν νὰ παιδεύωνται . Ταῦτα πρὸς εἴδησίν σας καὶ ἐμμένομεν . 1821 - 18 Νοεμβρίου , Ἅπαντες οἱ ἐν τὴ Κοινὴ Συντάξει τῶν δεκαεννέα ἱερῶν μαναστηρίων τοῦ Ἅγιου Ὅρους Προϊστάμενοι*_ . 

Ἐφόσον δὲν ὑπῆρχαν στὸ Ἅγιο Ὅρος Τοῦρκοι , οἱ Ἁγιορεῖτες μποροῦσαν νὰ φυγαδεύσουν τὸν Ε. Παπὰ . Προτίμησαν ὅμως νὰ τὸν παραδώσουν . Τὸ μόνον ποὺ διαπραγματεύθηκαν οἱ Ἁγιορεῖτες ἦταν τὰ χρήματα .

Ο Ἐμμανουὴλ Παπὰς καταδιωκόμενος ἀπὸ τοὺς Τούρκους καὶ τοὺς Ἁγιορεῖτες καλογήρους κατόρθωσε νὰ ἐπιβιβασθεῖ μὲ λίγους πιστοὺς συντρόφους του στὸ πλοῖο τοῦ Χ. Βισβίζη γιὰ τὴν Ὕδρα .

Κατὰ τὴν διαδρομὴ ἐξαντλημένος ἀπὸ τὶς κακουχίες καὶ τὶς συγκινήσεις τῆς τραγικῆς του περιπέτειας πέθανε στὸ πλοῖο ἀπὸ καρδιακὴ προσβολὴ .

----------


## ανεμος

> Rain & Sofia, είτε συμφωνώ είτε διαφωνώ , ξέρω πως ότι γράφετε βγαίνει από την καρδιά σας...
> Αυτό μου είναι αρκετό, και δεν θέλω να πείσω κανέναν πως έχω δίκιο....
> 
> Ψάχνω να μου αποδείξει κάποιος πως έχω άδικο , αλλά μάταιος κόπος...
> 
> Ψάχνω ένα επιχείρημα κι αντ' αυτού εισέπραξα ειρωνεία, trendy αγοράκια που το παίζουν άθεοι , θαρρείς και στα 50 μας θα βγάλουμε γκόμενα με το αθεϊλίκι , αστείες ιστορίες , κόλπα ζόρικα που κάνουν στην ινδία, πακιστανί, χαζά και χαζωμένα, σκέφτομαι δυστυχώς με το μυαλό ενώ θα έπρεπε να σκέφτομαι με την καρδιά (είναι σαν κάποιος να μου λέει ν' αναπνέω από τ' αυτιά ας πούμε), και σε γενικές γραμμές ενώ όλοι συμφωνούν πως ο θρησκευτικός φανατισμός δεν προάγει κανένα διάλογο, μιλούνε με πρόσχημα το πως αισθάνονται τον θεό μέσα τους χωρίς ωστόσο να καταδικάζουν τον φονταμενταλισμό ....
> Κατά τ' άλλα θεωρώ πως άλλη μια φορά ένα τόπικ, αντί να εξελιχθεί σε θέμα φιλοσοφικής αναζήτησης έφτασε να έχει γίνει θέμα το ποιος την έχει μακρύτερη, σας δηλώνω ευθαρσώς πως την έχω μικρότερη και χέστηκα εν γένει αν υπάρχει παράδεισος ή κόλαση. Ας μου πληρώσει άυριο κάποιος 45 χιλιάρικα που χρειάζομαι για να μη μου πάρουν το σπίτι και κάνω και παρέα στον παπα - Εφραίμ και στο φιλαράκι του τον παπα - Αρσένιο, αν θέλετε.....


ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ,ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ,ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΞΕΡΩ,ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ......
Επισης η <<εικονα>> μου στο φορουμ ειναι κατι που δεν με απασχολει και ιδιαιτερα εφοσον δεν με απασχολει και στην πραγματικη μου ζωη...........το να ειμαι αρεστος σε ολους μαλλον αλλα δειχνει για μενα.........................
Παρα ολα αυτα λυπαμαι πραγματικα για αυτο που σου συμβαινει με τα λεφτα και το σπιτι και σου ευχομαι να βρεις λυση..................................

----------


## Φωτεινη!

κηπακο?πες μου πλιζ δεν καταλαβα τι παιχτηκε με την ιστορια που εγραψες..
Ο γερος αμφιταλαντευοταν προφανως..το ερωτημα αν υπαρχει θεος τον βασανιζε στο τελος του..
Αλλα ηταν 85 και μορφωμενος-ψαγμενος.(να σου πω δεν παιζει και κανενα ρολο)
Ειχε φοβο λοιπον?ενιωθε πως ΑΝ λεει ΑΝ υπαρχει Θεος,ισως αυτος να μην ειχε ζησει καλη ζωη?
θυμασαι?

----------


## Sofia

> Rain & Sofia, είτε συμφωνώ είτε διαφωνώ , ξέρω πως ότι γράφετε βγαίνει από την καρδιά σας...
> Αυτό μου είναι αρκετό, και δεν θέλω να πείσω κανέναν πως έχω δίκιο....
> 
> Ψάχνω να μου αποδείξει κάποιος πως έχω άδικο , αλλά μάταιος κόπος...
> 
> Ψάχνω ένα επιχείρημα κι αντ' αυτού εισέπραξα ειρωνεία, trendy αγοράκια που το παίζουν άθεοι , θαρρείς και στα 50 μας θα βγάλουμε γκόμενα με το αθεϊλίκι , αστείες ιστορίες , κόλπα ζόρικα που κάνουν στην ινδία, πακιστανί, χαζά και χαζωμένα, σκέφτομαι δυστυχώς με το μυαλό ενώ θα έπρεπε να σκέφτομαι με την καρδιά (είναι σαν κάποιος να μου λέει ν' αναπνέω από τ' αυτιά ας πούμε), και σε γενικές γραμμές ενώ όλοι συμφωνούν πως ο θρησκευτικός φανατισμός δεν προάγει κανένα διάλογο, μιλούνε με πρόσχημα το πως αισθάνονται τον θεό μέσα τους χωρίς ωστόσο να καταδικάζουν τον φονταμενταλισμό ....
> Κατά τ' άλλα θεωρώ πως άλλη μια φορά ένα τόπικ, αντί να εξελιχθεί σε θέμα φιλοσοφικής αναζήτησης έφτασε να έχει γίνει θέμα το ποιος την έχει μακρύτερη, σας δηλώνω ευθαρσώς πως την έχω μικρότερη και χέστηκα εν γένει αν υπάρχει παράδεισος ή κόλαση. Ας μου πληρώσει άυριο κάποιος 45 χιλιάρικα που χρειάζομαι για να μη μου πάρουν το σπίτι και κάνω και παρέα στον παπα - Εφραίμ και στο φιλαράκι του τον παπα - Αρσένιο, αν θέλετε.....


Sabb,

οτι γραφουμε εδω πιστευω πώς ειναι κομματι δικο μας ετσι κι αλλιως. 

Σε οτι με αφορα, πιστευω ως αθεη οτι το θεμα πιστη δεν προσεγγιζεται φιλοσοφικα και μονο. Εκ προοιμιου λοιπον, προσεγιζουμε το θεμα απο αλλη αφετηρια. Επισης δεν νιωθω οτι χρειαζεται να μας αποδειξει κανεις τιποτα.Ουτε εγω σε κανεναν, ουτε κανεις αλλος σε μενα. Ειμαι μαλιστα σιγουρη, πώς αν υπηρχε καποιος θεος και εμφανιζονταν και παλι οι περισσοτεροι δεν θα αλλαζαμε σταση ή πιστη στο θεμα αυτο.Ισως γιατι, για να πιστεψουμε στο οτιδηποτε χρειαζεται πρωτα πρωτα αναγκη. αλλιως το καθε τι πραγματικο ή μη, λιγη σημασια εχει.

Τελος, να πω πώς εμενα η διαφωνια μου εκφραστηκε σε καθε τονο και ειχε να κανει με το δικαιωμα στην πιστη και στην εκφραση αυτης, οπως και στην αθεια. Απο κει κ περα οι χαρακτηρισμοι ακομα και τωρα και η ειρωνια κ οι υποτιμητικοι χαρακτηρισμοι κ σ αυτο το ποστ συνεχιζονται και απο τις δυο πλευρες (οχι τυχαια βεβαια). Εγω δεν θελω να γινω μερος αυτου. Της ειρωνιας δλδ. Δεν ειμαι κ σε τετοια διαθεση ετσι κι αλλιως.

Σου ευχομαι ειλικρινα κ ολοψυχα, να μην ζησεις την οικονομικη απωλεια που απειλει την σταθεροτητα σου κ ολο αυτο που περνας να ειναι μονο μια αναμνηση και μια εμπειρια που θα σε κανει πιο δυνατο. Να σαι καλα!

----------


## alexandros3

Με το μόνο που θα διαφωνήσω είναι ότι είναι θέμα ανάγκης... για μένα, τουλάχιστον, είναι θέμα επιλογής και μιας γλυκήτητας την οποία ήμουν τυχερός που εισέπραξα, κι αυτή την αγάπη τη θεωρώ εγωιστικό να την κρατάω για τον εαυτό μου. Είναι όμως κάτι που αισθάνεσαι... δεν μπορεί κάποιος να στο... "φυτέψει" : ) Ή ήσουν κοινωνός αυτής της γλυκητητας ή όχι : )
Περί προκαταλήψεων για "σκληράδα" των ανθρώπων που δηλώνουν άθεοι, δεν θέλω να εκφέρω γνώμη : )
Κάποιος που δεν φοβάται το θάνατο ίσως να γίνεται πιο σκληρός μερικές φορές.

Αλλά νομίζω ότι αν μη τι άλλο, αυτο το thread προσεφερε τον.. απαιτουμενο χωρο (έστω και με.. σπρώξιμο) για να μπορέσει να εκφραστει μια αγαπη χωρις να φοβαται καποιος οτι θα "δυσαρεστησει τους φιλους του" λολ. Κι αυτο ισως οντως ηταν μια αναγκη : )

----------


## keep_walking

> κηπακο?πες μου πλιζ δεν καταλαβα τι παιχτηκε με την ιστορια που εγραψες..
> Ο γερος αμφιταλαντευοταν προφανως..το ερωτημα αν υπαρχει θεος τον βασανιζε στο τελος του..
> Αλλα ηταν 85 και μορφωμενος-ψαγμενος.(να σου πω δεν παιζει και κανενα ρολο)
> Ειχε φοβο λοιπον?ενιωθε πως ΑΝ λεει ΑΝ υπαρχει Θεος,ισως αυτος να μην ειχε ζησει καλη ζωη?
> θυμασαι?


Δεν θελω να κανω αναλυση , σκληρος θανατος. Αν ισως ειχαμε κανα εργαζομενο στα νοσοκομεια να μας ελεγε πως πεθαινουν συνηθως οι ανθρωποι. Μαλλον καλο ειναι να πεθανεις στον υπνο σου ή καταβεβλημενος πλεον ή καπως.
Δεν ξερω.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

μα δεν θελω αναλυση για τον θανατο του ανθρωπου...
Εσυ τι εννοεις θελω να καταλαβω...anyway.

----------


## keep_walking

> μα δεν θελω αναλυση για τον θανατο του ανθρωπου...
> Εσυ τι εννοεις θελω να καταλαβω...anyway.


Τι θες να καταλαβεις? Εδω δεν καταλαβαινω καλα - καλα εγω που ημουν διπλα του. Τεσπα. Εγω ειδα εναν ανθρωπο να τον τρων οι θρησκευτικες ενοχες και να εχει θρησκευτικο παραληρημα να το πω , καθε λιγο και λιγακι. Να βριζει τα θεια και μετα να νοιωθει ενοχες για την αναξιοτητα του ...καπως ετσι.

----------


## carrot

> Μαλλον καλο ειναι να πεθανεις στον υπνο σου ή καταβεβλημενος πλεον ή καπως.
> Δεν ξερω.


Η ιατρική στις μέρες μας έχει προχωρήσει τόσο ώστε να μην πονάνε οι ασθενείς όταν φεύγουν από τη ζωή. Οπότε δεν έχει και τόση σημασία πλέον αν θα πεθάνουμε στον ύπνο μας η όχι.

----------


## keep_walking

> Η ιατρική στις μέρες μας έχει προχωρήσει τόσο ώστε να μην πονάνε οι ασθενείς όταν φεύγουν από τη ζωή. Οπότε δεν έχει και τόση σημασία πλέον αν θα πεθάνουμε στον ύπνο μας η όχι.



Ινσεκτ πριν τρια χρονια εκανα εγχειρηση , οχι πριν εναν αιωνα. Ασε που απο πονο ξερουμε πολλα σε αυτο το φορουμ , τουλαχιστον ψυχικο.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

πσσσσστττττ
εδω Φωτεινη καλει Κηπ..
χαλοοοοουυυυυυ
ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΑΥΤΟΝ
για σενα ρωταω,,whats your point..????(χαλασμενο τηλ φαση)

----------


## keep_walking

> πσσσσστττττ
> εδω Φωτεινη καλει Κηπ..
> χαλοοοοουυυυυυ
> ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΑΥΤΟΝ
> για σενα ρωταω,,whats your point..????(χαλασμενο τηλ φαση)


Κανενα point...σιγα μην κανω τον ξερολα ,ας βρει ο καθενας την ακρη του με αξιοπρεπεια προς τον συνανθρωπο :Smile:

----------


## carrot

> Ινσεκτ πριν τρια χρονια εκανα εγχειρηση , οχι πριν εναν αιωνα. Ασε που απο πονο ξερουμε πολλα σε αυτο το φορουμ , τουλαχιστον ψυχικο.


Οκ δεν εννούσα αυτό ακριβώς. Εννούσα για πολύ σοβαρες περιπτώσεις όπου οι άνθρωποι είναι σε προχωρημένη ηλικία η είναι σίγουρο ότι θα πεθάνουν. Οι γιατροί μπορούν να τους βοηθήσουν να φύγουν επώδυνα.

Περιέργως ο πόνος και η φθορά είναι αυτά που ορίζουν τη ζωή. Βασικά ο πόνος μόνο. ..γιατί τα άψυχα αντικείμενα δεν πονάνε...
Σκέψου δηλαδή να ζούσαμε για πάντα.. δεν θα ήταν η ίδια κατάσταση σε άλλη μορφή αν δεν ζούσαμε ποτέ? crazy stuff...

----------


## keep_walking

> Οκ δεν εννούσα αυτό ακριβώς. Εννούσα για πολύ σοβαρες περιπτώσεις όπου οι άνθρωποι είναι σε προχωρημένη ηλικία η είναι σίγουρο ότι θα πεθάνουν. Οι γιατροί μπορούν να τους βοηθήσουν να φύγουν επώδυνα.
> 
> Περιέργως ο πόνος και η φθορά είναι αυτά που ορίζουν τη ζωή. Βασικά ο πόνος μόνο. ..γιατί τα άψυχα αντικείμενα δεν πονάνε...
> Σκέψου δηλαδή να ζούσαμε για πάντα.. δεν θα ήταν η ίδια κατάσταση σε άλλη μορφή αν δεν ζούσαμε ποτέ? crazy stuff...


Παντα μου αρεσε να σκεφτομαι τον πονο ως μια κατασταση που αλλαζει το "ειναι σου" . Οσο καταλαβαινεις το περιγυρο σου τοσο πονας , μια κατασταση αντιληψης κατα καποιο τροπο.

----------


## Παστελι

> Παντα μου αρεσε να σκεφτομαι τον πονο ως μια κατασταση που αλλαζει το "ειναι σου" . Οσο καταλαβαινεις το περιγυρο σου τοσο πονας , μια κατασταση αντιληψης κατα καποιο τροπο.


κιπ εκανες εγχειρηση???γιατι?

----------


## keep_walking

> κιπ εκανες εγχειρηση???γιατι?


Για να αλλαξω φυλο:P (joking :Smile: )

(Ειχα ενα ψιλοπροβλημα αλλα δεν θελω να δινω πολλα personal data :Smile: )

----------


## katerinaki

Παντα μου αρεσε να σκεφτομαι τον πονο ως μια κατασταση που αλλαζει το "ειναι σου" . Οσο καταλαβαινεις το περιγυρο σου τοσο πονας , μια κατασταση αντιληψης κατα καποιο τροπο

Η ζωη ειναι πραγματικη μονο οταν ΕΙΜΑΙ!

----------


## Παστελι

καταλαβα τα κλασικα :P

----------


## keep_walking

> Παντα μου αρεσε να σκεφτομαι τον πονο ως μια κατασταση που αλλαζει το "ειναι σου" . Οσο καταλαβαινεις το περιγυρο σου τοσο πονας , μια κατασταση αντιληψης κατα καποιο τροπο
> 
> Η ζωη ειναι πραγματικη μονο οταν ΕΙΜΑΙ!


Αλλωστε ακομα και ο σωματικος πονος , δεν ειναι μια κατασταση ωστε να αντιληφθουμε καποια πραγματα? Το δερμα μας δεν αντιδρα στην φωτια ωστε να τραβηξουμε το χερι? Ετσι και ο ψυχικος πονος , μια κατασταση αντιληψης.

Εαν θες επεξηγεις και την προταση που εδωσες κατερινα πιο αναλυτικα :Smile:

----------


## katerinaki

====================1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## katerinaki

Η ζωη ειναι πραγματικη μονο οταν <<ΕΙΜΑΙ>>. 
Ειναι τιτλος βιβλιου του Γκουρτζιεφ .......
Ειμαι σημαινει (με τη θεωρια του Γκουρτζιεφ) θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου!
Θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου σημαινει οτι αναγνωριζω ολες τις λειτουργιες του, κινητικες, συναισθηματικες,εγκεφαλικ ς, αυτοματες ,εσωτερικες,κυκλοφορια του αιματος, πεψη, αππεκριση κ γενικα ολα οσα ειναι κοινα στους ανθρωπους ,που ειναι ολα ,ακομα κ τα συναισθηματικα (μηχανικες αντιδρασεις , ειμαστε ανθρωποι μηχανες -ο εαυτος αντδρα απο συνηθεια ,φοβο,κλπ) και τα απομονωνω .... Μετα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα , μια αναπνοη , αυτο ΕΙΣΑΙ .
Αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι παλι βιωματικα κ αποκτωνται με ασκηση κ πειθαρχια ,κ προπαντων με την αγωνιωδη επιθυμια καποιου να ΕΙΝΑΙ.!

----------


## katerinaki

Η ζωη ειναι πραγματικη μονο οταν <<ΕΙΜΑΙ>>. 
Ειναι τιτλος βιβλιου του Γκουρτζιεφ .......
Ειμαι σημαινει (με τη θεωρια του Γκουρτζιεφ) θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου!
Θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου σημαινει οτι αναγνωριζω ολες τις λειτουργιες του, κινητικες, συναισθηματικες,εγκεφαλικ ς, αυτοματες ,εσωτερικες,κυκλοφορια του αιματος, πεψη, αππεκριση κ γενικα ολα οσα ειναι κοινα στους ανθρωπους ,που ειναι ολα ,ακομα κ τα συναισθηματικα (μηχανικες αντιδρασεις , ειμαστε ανθρωποι μηχανες -ο εαυτος αντδρα απο συνηθεια ,φοβο,κλπ) και τα απομονωνω .... Μετα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα , μια αναπνοη , αυτο ΕΙΣΑΙ .
Αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι παλι βιωματικα κ αποκτωνται με ασκηση κ πειθαρχια ,κ προπαντων με την αγωνιωδη επιθυμια καποιου να ΕΙΝΑΙ.

----------


## katerinaki

δεν ξερω τι γινεται ,δεν μπορω να τελειωσω αυτο που εγραψα ,κανω επεξεργασια κ μετα σβυνει το μισο .
Δεν το ξαναγραφω , βαρεθηκα.

----------


## keep_walking

> Η ζωη ειναι πραγματικη μονο οταν <<ΕΙΜΑΙ>>. 
> Ειναι τιτλος βιβλιου του Γκουρτζιεφ .......
> Ειμαι σημαινει (με τη θεωρια του Γκουρτζιεφ) θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου!
> Θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου σημαινει οτι αναγνωριζω ολες τις λειτουργιες του, κινητικες, συναισθηματικες, εγκεφαλικες, αυτοματες ,εσωτερικες, κυκλοφορια του αιματος, πεψη, αππεκριση κ γενικα ολα οσα ειναι κοινα στους ανθρωπους ,που ειναι ολα ,ακομα κ τα συναισθηματικα (μηχανικες αντιδρασεις , ειμαστε ανθρωποι μηχανες -ο εαυτος αντδρα απο συνηθεια ,φοβο,κλπ) και τα απομονωνω .... Μετα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα , μια αναπνοη , αυτο ΕΙΣΑΙ .
> Αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι παλι βιωματικα κ αποκτωνται με ασκηση κ πειθαρχια ,κ προπαντων με την αγωνιωδη επιθυμια καποιου να ΕΙΝΑΙ.



Να βοηθησω.

----------


## katerinaki

Ευχαριστω κηπ! Αυτο εννοω οταν λεω ΕΙΜΑΙ , κατι που πρεπει να γινεται συνεχως κ αδειαλειπτως κ δυστυχως ειναι αδυνατο για πολλους, κατι που φυσικα γινεται με ασκηση κ τεχνικη. 
Προς Θεου μη πιστεψεις οτι εγω που τα γραφω αυτα, εχω καταφερει να ΕΙΜΑΙ. Παντως γνωριζω πως ειναι να ΕΙΣΑΙ.
Πολλοι το καταφερνουν κ με την νοερη προσευχη ,αυτη την προσευχη που δεν λενε στην εκκλησια!

----------


## ανεμος

> Με το μόνο που θα διαφωνήσω είναι ότι είναι θέμα ανάγκης... για μένα, τουλάχιστον, είναι θέμα επιλογής και μιας γλυκήτητας την οποία ήμουν τυχερός που εισέπραξα, κι αυτή την αγάπη τη θεωρώ εγωιστικό να την κρατάω για τον εαυτό μου. Είναι όμως κάτι που αισθάνεσαι... δεν μπορεί κάποιος να στο... "φυτέψει" : ) Ή ήσουν κοινωνός αυτής της γλυκητητας ή όχι : )
> Περί προκαταλήψεων για "σκληράδα" των ανθρώπων που δηλώνουν άθεοι, δεν θέλω να εκφέρω γνώμη : )
> Κάποιος που δεν φοβάται το θάνατο ίσως να γίνεται πιο σκληρός μερικές φορές.
> 
> Αλλά νομίζω ότι αν μη τι άλλο, αυτο το thread προσεφερε τον.. απαιτουμενο χωρο (έστω και με.. σπρώξιμο) για να μπορέσει να εκφραστει μια αγαπη χωρις να φοβαται καποιος οτι θα "δυσαρεστησει τους φιλους του" λολ. Κι αυτο ισως οντως ηταν μια αναγκη : )


Μου αρεσεις γιατι εχεις χιουμορ,εχεις μεγαλοψυχια και ξερεις να εκτιμας τις καταστασεις αναλογα.......

----------


## alexandros3

Χαχα! Ενταξει Άνεμε, ίσως να ξέρω και μερικά πραγματάκια παραπάνω και βοηθάει αυτό, μαντεύω λιγότερα έτσι ; )
Κι εσύ συνέχισε να εκφράζεσε εδώ στο φορουμ αν θες γιατί πράγματα που έχεις πει μ'έχουν στείλει αδιάβαστο, βαράνε στην καρδιά, και με έχουν βοηθήσει νομίζω να γίνω καλύτερος άνθρωπος : )

----------


## arktos

δν ξερω αν υπάρχει θεος κ ποιος είναι αυτός
αλλά παίρνει απο διπλα μας ανθρώπους πολύ νωρις κ άδικα
νωρις κ αδικα....

δν θέλω να πιστεψω σε κανενα θεο

----------


## Sofia

> Τα ξημερώματα πέθανε ένας σύντροφος. Ο σκύλος μου. Δε χρειάστηκε ποτέ να σκεφτεί τι είναι ο θεός, τι κάνει σε τούτο το ντουνιά, αν θα πάει σε παράδεισο ή κόλαση και ποια τα κριτήρια για την "μετάβαση" στο ένα ή στο άλλο. Ήξερε μόνο να είναι κοντά και να προστατεύει τα μέλη της αγέλης του, τα άτομα του σπιτιού, να τρώει όταν πεινάει, να πίνει όταν διψά, να γυρνά ανάσκελα για χάδια στην κοιλιά και να υπάρχει δίχως να αναρωτιέται το γιατί. 
> 
> Δεν έχω όρεξη για πολλά πολλά, θα πω κάποια και θα αποχωρήσω οριστικά από τη συζήτηση. Η υποκειμενική εμπειρία του καθενός δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη ύπαρξης θεού, μόνο απόδειξη ύπαρξης ανάγκης. Αν η ανάγκη αυτή είναι σεβαστή? Σαφώς. Όσο δεν χρησιμοποιείται από θεσμούς και εξουσίες, όταν μένει σε επίπεδο προσωπικό, τότε δε βλάπτει κανέναν και δεν αφορά κανέναν παρά τον ίδιο. Συμβαίνει αυτό συχνά στις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες? όχι. Εκεί είναι το σημείο που η προσωπική ανάγκη μετασχηματίζεται και αλλοιώνεται, για να γίνει όχημα εξυπηρέτησης συμφερόντων. Αν το προσωπικό μας λοιπόν γίνεται μοχλός κάποιων συμφερόντων, τότε έχει ξεφύγει από το προσωπικό και έχει αναχθεί σε κοινωνικό. Για το ποιον βαρύνει η υποχρέωση αποδείξεων για το εύρημα του θεού, γιατί διάβασα και το ούτε η πλευρά των άθεων μπορεί να αποδείξει πως δεν υπάρχει θεός, στη φιλοσοφία υπάρχει το λεγόμενο the burden of proof. Και δεν είναι υποχρέωση του αθειστή, καθώς δε λέει αυτός πως υπάρχει κάτι πρώτος, it's not his/her claim-η δήλωσή του έπεται της υποστήριξης πως υπάρχει. Αν εγώ πω σήμερα πως στην αποθήκη μου ζει ο bigfoot ή στη λίμνη του χωριού μου ένα τέρας σαν τη nessie, είναι δική μου υποχρέωση να παράσχω στοιχεία για τη στήριξη των ισχυρισμών μου.
> 
> Όσο για το σχόλιό σου αλέξανδρε3, μόνο στο δικό σου παράλληλο σύμπαν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ψόγος το "πακιστανί". Στο δικό μου δεν αποτελεί λόγο να θιχτώ. 
> Δεν υπάρχουν κατασκευές μέσα μου που να με καθησυχάσουν για την ύπαρξη πόνου στο πέρασμα το δικό μου και των γύρω μου από τη γη. Ούτε για να μου μαλακώσουν την αίσθηση της ματαιότητας, ούτε για να τις έχω ως μπούσουλα ηθικό. Από την άλλη, ίσως να φτιάχνεται το πράμα πιο ανώδυνο για όσους τις κρατάνε. Καθώς γνωρίζω πως κάποιοι θέλουν να πατήσουν στις ανάγκες μου για ελπίδα, σκοπό, παρηγοριά και συνέχεια, δεν σκοπεύω να τους δώσω την άδεια. Από αυτή την άποψη, κρατάω το παράδειγμα των πλασμάτων που δεν αναζητούν τέτοιες μακάβριες, άγριες άγκυρες, αλλά μένουν μέσα στην αληθινή φύση των πραγμάτων, χωρίς την ύπαρξη μεταφυσικών ερωτημάτων. Όπως ο σκύλος μου, που ένα λαχταριστό κόκαλο και μία μικρή βόλτα στο πάρκο του αρκούσε για να ήταν ευτυχισμένος.


Βαζεις σε αντιπαραθεση/συγκριση εναν ανθρωπο που ποναει, υποφερει, περιμενοντας το τελος του και ψαχνει τροπο να σωσει την ψυχη του φευγωντας απο τον κοσμο αυτο με εναν σκυλο? Κ διατυμπανιζεις κ την επικρατηση του σκυλου ως πιο σοφο πλασμα, υποβιβαζοντας τους ανθρωπους εκεινους που παλευουν? 

Εκανες αυτο ακριβως που ζητησα να μην γινει: Να μην σχολιαστει η σταση της ξαδερφης μου, γιατι πολυ απλα ακομα ποναω και γιατι πολυ απλα αυτη εφυγε. Κ για μενα ο θανατος, το τελος ειναι οδυνηρη στιγμη, μεγαλη στιγμη, ιερη στιγμη κ χαραγμενη μεσα μου βαθια. Που αξιζει τον σεβασμο ολων. Λυπάμαι πολυ που δεν το σεβαστηκες, που δεν με σεβαστηκες, που επικρατησε η αναγκη σου να παραθεσεις ενα βιαιο επιχειρημα για να αποδειξεις το σωστο σου και την δυναμη σου. Σε συγχαιρω λοιπον για την βιαιοτητα σου, για τον κυνισμο σου και την παντοδυναμια σου και ευχομαι να σταματησεις να τα θρεφεις με το μενος σου για τους ανθρωπους που εχουν αναγκες διαφορετικες απο τις δικες σου. Και αδυναμιες.

----------


## alexandros3

Μα, καλή μου Σοφία, συγνωμη που παρεμβαίνω κι όλας, αλλά εάν η ξαδέρφη σου επέλεξε να ασπαστεί αυτό που λες στις τελευταίες στιγμές της, αυτό την κάνει λιγότερο "άνθρωπο"? Λιγότερο δυνατή? Γιατί όπως το λες είναι σαν να τη καταδικάζεις για κάτι. Πέρα του μηνύματος της rain, που δε μου λέει τίποτα προσωπικά, κάνεις σαν η ξαδέρφη σου να "πρόδωσε" κάτι ιερό και όσιο για σένα. Δεν ήξερα ότι η αθεϊα ηταν τόσο σημαντική για σένα. Ή ότι πρέπει να τη "δικαιολογείς" στον οποιονδήποτε, εκτός κι αν δεν ξέρω, είναι κάτι σαν κλαμπ. Που δεν νομίζω ότι είναι : )
Και τέλος νομίζω ότι είσαι πολύ σκληρή με τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό, σ' αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Μα, καλή μου Σοφία, συγνωμη που παρεμβαίνω κι όλας, αλλά εάν η ξαδέρφη σου επέλεξε να ασπαστεί αυτό που λες στις τελευταίες στιγμές της, αυτό την κάνει λιγότερο "άνθρωπο"? Λιγότερο δυνατή? Γιατί όπως το λες είναι σαν να τη καταδικάζεις για κάτι. Πέρα του μηνύματος της rain, που δε μου λέει τίποτα προσωπικά, κάνεις σαν η ξαδέρφη σου να "πρόδωσε" κάτι ιερό και όσιο για σένα. Δεν ήξερα ότι η αθεϊα ηταν τόσο σημαντική για σένα. Ή ότι πρέπει να τη "δικαιολογείς" στον οποιονδήποτε, εκτός κι αν δεν ξέρω, είναι κάτι σαν κλαμπ. Που δεν νομίζω ότι είναι : )
> Και τέλος νομίζω ότι είσαι πολύ σκληρή με τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό, σ' αυτό το θέμα.


και γω πιστευω πως δεν καταλαβες τιποτε αλέξανδρε... :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

Χμμ.................. : )
Τι να πω : ) Είναι η σχέση Sofia - rein τόσο δυνατή που να δικαιολογεί τέτοια πονεμένη αντίδραση;
Πάσο τότε : )
Απλώς είναι αλήθεια ότι απ'ό,τι έχω δει η Σοφία σπάνια ανοίγεται δημοσίως, οπότε είναι λίγο handle with care : ) Από την άλλη νομίζω ότι τα σχόλια της rain αφορούσαν εμένα κι απλώς πέρασε τη Σοφία στην "προσπέραση" να το πω έτσι. 
Δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα ρε παιδιά : ) Χαλαρώστε : )
Απλώς μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί συνήθως δεν επιτίθεται τόσο σφοδρά : )
(χμ... ένα "πρόσωπο" που δεν είχα ξαναδει... )

----------


## Lou!

συλληπητηρια για το σκυλο σου ρειν επισης κ απο εμενα κ 2 αγκαλιτσες κ 2 φιλακια!  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

ομως σε ενα ξεχωρο ποστ να πω πως δεν ειναι το ιδιο να μην εχει υπαρξιακες ανησυχιες για το νοημα της ζωης κ του θανατου ενας σκυλος κ ενας ανθρωπος. εχω την αισθηση οτι το 99% των ανθρωπων εχουν υπαρξιακες ανησυχιες κ το θεωρω απολυτα φυσιολογικο, απο τη στιγμη που ο ανθρωπος ειναι ενα ον με αυτοσυνειδησια, προηγμενη σκεψη, συναισθηματα κ επιγνωση του θανατου του. τα κατοικιδια μας εχουν λιγη σκεψη, πιο απλα συναισθηματα, ενω αυτοσυνειδησια κ επιγνωση του θανατου δεν εχουν. δεν συγκρινουμνε ομοια πραγματα λοιπον.

----------


## alexandros3

ε ναι προφανώς. απλώς για μερικούς ανθρώπους ίσως είναι ευκολότερη η συμβίωση με ένα ζώο παρά με έναν άνθρωπο. κι είναι κρίμα αυτό.
αυλληπητηρια βεβαια για το σκυλι.

----------


## Lou!

> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η πνευματική/μυστικιστική/υπερβατική εμπειρία είναι έμφυτη στον εγκέφαλο (σε μια περιοχή του εγκεφάλου πιο συγκεκριμένα). Αυτό βέβαια δεν ακυρώνει την ύπαρξη ενός υπέρτατου όντος αλλά γεννάει ερωτήματα γιατί να υπάρχει αυτή η διαδικασία σε μια τέτοια εγκεφαλική περιοχή... (και όπως φαίνεται να είναι έμφυτο γενετικά αφού το 80% ανεξαρτήτως κουλτούρας έχουν παρόμοιες εμπειρίες)


γιατι ο ανθρωπος ειναι κτιστο (υλικο ον) κ για να μπορει ο καλος Θεος να επικοινωνει υπερβατικα με τον ανθρωπο, δε θα χρειαζοταν να του κατασκευασει κ την αντοιστοιχη βιολογικη υποδομη? (να του βαλει ενα βιολογικο τσιπακι υπερβατικων εμπειριων)

οταν ο Χριστος διδασκε αγαπα τον πλησιον, δε θα επρεπε ο Θεος να φτιαξει στον ανθρωπο συναισθηματικη βιολογικη υποδομη? δλδ σεροτονινες κ νοραδρεναλινες στον εγκεφαλο? (τωρα, το γιατι η εκκλησια λεει οτι αγαπαμε με την καρδια, ειναι καλο ερωτημα... παλαιοτερα πιστευαν οτι τα συναισθηματα βρισκονται στην καρδια?)

φυσικα ολα αυτα μπορει να φτιαχτηκαν κ τυχαια, χωρις την υπαρξη κανενος Θεου κ να μη χρησιμευουν σε τπτ παραπανω απο απλα να αγαπαμε, κ κατι υπερβατικες εμπειριες quasi Θεος (αν κ με μονο παραγοντα δημιουργιας την τυχαιοτητα για πολυ πολυπλοκους μηχανισμους καπου σκαλωνω λογικα, εγω προσωπικα).

νομιζω οτι κ τα 2 σεναρια θα μπορουσαν να υφιστανται.

οσο για αυτο το 80% ανεξαρτητως κουλτουρας μ αρεσε πολυ. απο οτι βλεπω ο Θεος δεν νοιαζεται για θρησκειες αλλα για υπερβατικες εμπειριες. αυτο ειναι ενα ωραιο επιχειρημα για τους ορθοδοξους που εχουν καβαλησει το καλαμι νομιζοντας οτι κατεχουν την αληθεια κ οτι οι αλλες θρησκειες ειναι απαραιτητα ψευτικες, οτι εν τελει δεν ειναι θεμα θρησκειας, οποιος ανθρωπος θελει θα μπορουσε να εχει μια υπερβατικη εμπειρια με καποιον τροπο που ενεργοποιει αυτη την εμπειρια.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα Σοφία. Θα ήθελα να σου ευχηθώ συλλυπητήρια για την ξαδέρφη σου. Να σου πω την αλήθεια ήθελα να το κάνω από χτες το βράδυ αλλά ήμουν κομμάτια από κούρασηκαι μετά συνειδητοποίησα πως δεν το είχα κάνει, γιατί ήδη ήμουν χαμένη κι εγώ στο δικό μου (που σου φάνηκε "λίγο" μάλλον). Θα ήθελες όμως να μου επισημάνεις σε ποια σημεία του ποστ μου είδες να αναφέρομαι στο βίωμά σου? Γιατί νομίζω ότι αναφερόμουν στο δικό μου.:P Πού ακριβώς δηλαδή είδες να κάνω σύγκριση ανάμεσα στην ξαδέρφη σου και στο σκύλο μου? Αναφέρθηκα γενικά στη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο πώς τα ζώα ρουφάνε τη ζωή τους μέσω των αισθήσεων και πώς αντίστοιχα οι άνθρωποι ψάχνονται και βασανίζονται για το παραπέρα. Δεν είχα στόχο εσένα ούτε τον άνθρωπο που αγαπούσες κι αγαπάς.
Τέσπα, παρόλες τις κατηγόριες για βιαιότητα, βαναυσότητα, κυνισμό και παντοδυναμία, θα ήθελα να σου πω πως δεν κρατάω κακία παρόλ' αυτά. Καταλαβαίνω. Αυτό δε σημαίνει πως δεν τις θεωρώ άδικες, απλά κατανοώ από πού έρχονται και πως το συναίσθημα κάποιες φορές επικρατεί όλων.

Και όσο βάναυσο, σκληρό και βίαιο και κυνικό κι αν ακουστεί αυτό που θα γράψω τώρα, δεν πιστεύω στον ανθρωποκεντρισμό, που τον θεωρώ και την αιτία για πολλά δεινά σε τούτο τον πλανήτη και για πολλά εγκλήματα και χρησιμοθηρίες άλλων ειδών( plus την τεράστια περιβαλλοντική καταστροφή που τα σημάδια της ένα ένα αρχίζουμε και αισθανόμαστε στο πετσί μας).

Συμφωνώ με τον Πετράν πως μάλλον το ψάξιμο αυτό το μεταφυσικό είναι ένα υποπροιόν της εξέλιξης του ανθρώπινου εγκέφαλου και μάλλον αποτελεί και την εξήγηση για την ύπαρξη των θρησκειών. Συγκλονιστικό το ποστ του Keep και η εμπειρία του με εκείνο το πρόσωπο στο νοσοκομείο! Κάπως έτσι το νιώθω κι εγώ Κηπ, δε φτάνει ότι ο άνθρωπος έχει να παλέψει με τόσα εν ζωή, πρέπει και να έχουμε τις συγκρούσεις που γεννά η κάθε εξήγηση για το μετά, το παραδώθε και παρακείθε. Πάντως η παρατήρησή μου είναι πως όσοι πιστεύουν, σε αυτό το θρεντ καταδείχτηκε πως δε γίνονται πιο πράοι με την πίστη τους, αλλά το αντίθετο. Αυτή είναι η θέωση και το κατ' εικόναν και καθ'ομοίωσιν? Να μου λείπεται...λολ

#Sabb, ευχαριστώ για την παραπομπή στο blog σου, το κείμενο με εκφράζει 100% και θα διαβάσω και περισσότερα του ίδιου. :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

> Παντα πιστευα οτι ο θυμος ειναι το αντιθετο συναισθημα του φοβου , οπως το αντιλαμβανομαι εγω και συμφωνα και με ερευνες:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_emotions
> 
> *Basic emotion* *Basic opposite* 
> Joy _Sadness_ 
> Trust _Disgust_
> Fear _Anger_ 
> Surprise _Anticipation_ 
> ...


keep
εχω εκπλαγει!
δεν απογοητευτηκα κιολας, απλα εξεπλαγην....
πρωτα απ ολα και με την γνωση οτι εισαι ενας εξυπνος ανθρωπος, απορω πως δεν καταλαβες οτι το επιχειρημα σου , η ερευνα σου, ισχυροποιει την διαπιστωση της σοφιας!!!!!
ΜΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ Ο ΘΥΜΟς ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ, ΣΥΝΔΕΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΤΕΝΑ, ΟΠΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΕΙΠΕ Η ΣΟΦΙΑ, ΑΠΟ ΒΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ!
επειδη ο θυμος ειναι αντιθετος, τον προβαλουμε στην κατασταση φοβου, ωστε αφενος να "ξεφοβηθουμε" τεχνητα, αφετερου να δειξουμε προς τα εξω, οτι δεν φοβομαστε!!!!
ειναι καπως οπως σκαμε ενα ψευτικο χαμογελο η και γελαμε νευρικα οταν ειμαστε πραγματικα στεναχωρημενοι!!!
μα δεν το βλεπεις?

το θεμα ομως δεν ειναι οτι δεν το ειδες..
σε ολους μας συμβαινει αυτο, δεν ειμαστε παντα στο πικ της αντιληψης μας
αυτο που μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση, ειναι οτι ενω λες κατι που συνηγορει στην αποψη της σοφιας, οχι μονο δεν το βλεπεις, οχι μονο δεν δεχεσαι οτι απλα εχετε μια διαφορετικη αποψη αφου δεν το βλεπεις, ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΤΙΘΕΣΑΙ ΕΠΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ!!! κριτικαροντας την προσωπικοτητα της, μιλωντας για αδυναμια να δει αλλα επιχειρηματα, οτι τα γυριζει, πραγματα που και δεν ισχυουν και την αδικουν και δεν θα τα περιμενα ποτε απο τον καλοπροαιρετο ανθρωπο κιπ και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ, ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑΣ, ΚΙΠ!

αν το εκανες σε μενα , θα πιστευα οτι εχεις καποιες προσωπικες σου δυσαρεσκειες, ασχετες με μενα, που θολωνουν την κριση σου, αλλα και σου επιτρεπουν να επιτεθεις σε εμενα, ενα αγαπητο σου προσωπο για να αποφορτισουν λιγο τον πονο που αισθανεσαι για αλλο λογο (λιγο οπως οταν φοβομαστε καποιον , του φωναζουμε για να φυγει και να παψει να μας φοβιζει)

αυτα

----------


## keep_walking

Οχι δεν το βλεπω και δεν εχει καμμια σχεση για το αν εχει δικιο για το θυμο και για τον φοβο. Εχει σχεση με την ακυρωση των λεγομενων των αλλων ανθρωπων , που αν μη τι αλλο εχουν και αυτοι κατι να πουνε. Την προσπαθεια να προσπαθεις να εκμαιευσεις οτι ειπανε κατι αρνητικο.

Και η ευθιξια και τα συναισθηματα εχουν δυο κατευθυνσεις , δεν ειναι μονο ο ενας που θιγεται αλλα και ο αλλος .

Εγω παντως εχω την καλυτερη γνωμη για την Σοφια , ασχετα το τι πιστευει αυτη.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

δεν εχω διαβασει ακομα τα μην της Ρειν και της Ρεμεντυ,αλλα θα γραψω αυτο που σκεφτομαι..

Σοφακι,
ο καθενας μας ξερεις οτι διαβαζοντας κατι καταλαβαινει διαφορετικα πραγματα..Ετσι θα σου γραψω τι καταλαβα εγω απο το μην της ρειν και του Κηπ..
εγω δεν πηρα ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ την αισθηση της συγκρισης..αυτο που ειδα ειναι μια προσπαθεια να αποτυπωθει η ΑΓΩΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΥ σε σχεση με την πιστη..ενας σκυλος ειναι απαλλαγμενος απο αγωνιωδης προβληματισμους και πεθαινει ησυχος..ο γερος απο την αλλη βασανιστηκε..
αυτα αγαπη μου για να δεις μια αλλη σκοπια και να μην στεναχωριεσαι αδικα  :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

> Οχι δεν το βλεπω και δεν εχει καμμια σχεση για το αν εχει δικιο για το θυμο και για τον φοβο.* Εχει σχεση με την ακυρωση των λεγομενων των αλλων ανθρωπων* , που αν μη τι αλλο εχουν και αυτοι κατι να πουνε. *Την προσπαθεια να προσπαθεις να εκμαιευσεις οτι ειπανε κατι αρνητικο.*
> 
> *Και η ευθιξια και τα συναισθηματα εχουν δυο κατευθυνσεις , δεν ειναι μονο ο ενας που θιγεται αλλα και ο αλλος .*
> 
> Εγω παντως εχω την καλυτερη γνωμη για την Σοφια , ασχετα το τι πιστευει αυτη.


μα η σοφια δεν ακυρωσε τα λεγομενα σου.
εσυ το εκανες, λεγοντας της οτι αυτα που λεει δεν ισχυουν γιατι διαφωνει η γουικιπιδια!!!!
ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕ ΚΑΝ!
ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ, ουτε ιδεα της ειναι, ουτε το εκμαιευσε.

το πιστευω οτι εχεις την καλυτερη γνωμη για την σοφια.
γι αυτο εξεπλαγην με την αδικη επιθεση σου, αλλιως δεν θα το συζητουσα καν.τετοιες διαφωνιες συμβαινουν πολυ εδω μεσα, αλλα οχι και αναμεσα σας...

----------


## keep_walking

> μα η σοφια δεν ακυρωσε τα λεγομενα σου.
> εσυ το εκανες, λεγοντας της οτι αυτα που λεει δεν ισχυουν γιατι διαφωνει η γουικιπιδια!!!!
> ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕ ΚΑΝ!
> ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ, ουτε ιδεα της ειναι, ουτε το εκμαιευσε.
> 
> το πιστευω οτι εχεις την καλυτερη γνωμη για την σοφια.
> γι αυτο εξεπλαγην με την αδικη επιθεση σου, αλλιως δεν θα το συζητουσα καν.τετοιες διαφωνιες συμβαινουν πολυ εδω μεσα, αλλα οχι και αναμεσα σας...



Δεν ισχυει της wiki , ισχυει οτι ο θυμος επειδη ειναι αντιθετος του φοβου συνηπαρχουν. Εγω θα ελεγα οτι συνηπαρχει ο φοβος με την λυπη , ο θυμος με την αδρεναλινη και το οτι η γη ειναι επιπεδη.
Ειπα δεν εχει σχεση με φοβο - θυμο , οσο εχει σχεση την προσπαθεια εκμαιευσης αρνητισμου απο τις αποψεις των αλλων του στυλ θρησκεια=φανατισμος.

Με το ζορι , πιστευεις οτι οι πιστοι ειναι ηλιθιοι? Οχι. Μαλακιες λες το πιστευεις οτι ειναι ηλιθιοι για αυτο εισαι ετσι.
Πιστευεις οτι οι πιστοι ειναι αμορφωτοι. Οχι . Μαλακιες λες το πιστευεις για αυτο μπλα μπλα μπλα. Καπως ετσι.

----------


## Sofia

> Καλημέρα Σοφία. Θα ήθελα να σου ευχηθώ συλλυπητήρια για την ξαδέρφη σου. Να σου πω την αλήθεια ήθελα να το κάνω από χτες το βράδυ αλλά ήμουν κομμάτια από κούρασηκαι μετά συνειδητοποίησα πως δεν το είχα κάνει, γιατί ήδη ήμουν χαμένη κι εγώ στο δικό μου (που σου φάνηκε "λίγο" μάλλον). Θα ήθελες όμως να μου επισημάνεις σε ποια σημεία του ποστ μου είδες να αναφέρομαι στο βίωμά σου? Γιατί νομίζω ότι αναφερόμουν στο δικό μου.:P Πού ακριβώς δηλαδή είδες να κάνω σύγκριση ανάμεσα στην ξαδέρφη σου και στο σκύλο μου? Αναφέρθηκα γενικά στη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο πώς τα ζώα ρουφάνε τη ζωή τους μέσω των αισθήσεων και πώς αντίστοιχα οι άνθρωποι ψάχνονται και βασανίζονται για το παραπέρα. Δεν είχα στόχο εσένα ούτε τον άνθρωπο που αγαπούσες κι αγαπάς.
> Τέσπα, παρόλες τις κατηγόριες για βιαιότητα, βαναυσότητα, κυνισμό και παντοδυναμία, θα ήθελα να σου πω πως δεν κρατάω κακία παρόλ' αυτά. Καταλαβαίνω. Αυτό δε σημαίνει πως δεν τις θεωρώ άδικες, απλά κατανοώ από πού έρχονται και πως το συναίσθημα κάποιες φορές επικρατεί όλων.


Εγω αναρωτιεμαι πώς μετα απο ένα μηνυμα οπου γινεται αναφορα σε εναν ανθρωπο που φευγει αναζητωντας δυναμη στηριζομενος στον θεο, πώς γινεται μια συγκριση/αναμετρηση στο δικο σου ποστ για τους ανθρωπους και τα ζωα. Πώς γινεται αναφορα, χωρις καμια συμπονοια για την αξια της ανθρωπινης ζωης και την απωλεια της. Αναφερθηκες γενικα? Αναφερθηκες εκεινη τη στιγμη λοιπον, γενικα απλα τυχαια ενω παραπανω βρισκονταν ενα αλλο ποστ στο οποιο γινονταν αναφορα για την απωλεια μιας ζωης. Στην οποια δεν εδειξες κανενα ελεος, κ καμια λυπηση. Κ ουτε λογος για συλληπητηρια....και ποια συλληπητηρια δλδ οταν μιλας με απαξια ετσι για καποιους ανθρωπους που ναι εχουν αδυναμιες κ φοβους. .. Ακομα και στοχευμενο να μην ηταν, η συγκριση ηταν αμεση και τα συμπερασματα σου για τον καταπτυστο ανθρωπο και την λυπηση σου για αυτον οταν αναζητα στηριγμα ηταν και πάλι εκει καταγεγραμμενα κ γεματα θυμο κ περιφρονηση. Εγω προσωπικα δεν θεωρω τυχαιο (γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως δεν πιστευω στο τυχαιο) ουτε το περιεχομενο των οσων λες (οχι μονο εσυ, ολοι μας), ουτε η δεδομενη χρονικη στιγμη που τα ανεφερες ολα αυτα, ουτε τον χωρο που επελεξες να τα πεις ολα αυτα. Την αντιπαραβολη την εκανες εσυ, οχι εγω. Τον χρονο τον επελεξες εσυ, οχι εγω. Κ ο θυμος ("θα πω αυτο και δεν θα πω αλλα..." ) ηταν δικος σου, οχι δικος μου.

Σε οτι αφορα τα συλληπητηρια σ ευχαριστω. Συλληπητηρια ηθελα να σου στειλω και για τον σκυλακο σου, αλλα επικρατησε ο θυμος μου. Σε οτι αφορα το αν μου φανηκε λιγο το δικο σου, εγω δεν μπηκα σε διαδικασια συγκρισης. Εσυ μαλλον εξακολουθεις να προχωρεις σε συγκρισεις. Αλλα ειναι δικο σου αυτο. 




> Και όσο βάναυσο, σκληρό και βίαιο και κυνικό κι αν ακουστεί αυτό που θα γράψω τώρα, δεν πιστεύω στον ανθρωποκεντρισμό, που τον θεωρώ και την αιτία για πολλά δεινά σε τούτο τον πλανήτη και για πολλά εγκλήματα και χρησιμοθηρίες άλλων ειδών( plus την τεράστια περιβαλλοντική καταστροφή που τα σημάδια της ένα ένα αρχίζουμε και αισθανόμαστε στο πετσί μας)..


Οχι, αυτο δεν μου φαινεται ουτε βιαιο, ουτε κυνικο. Αναμενομενο απο τα οσα εχεις πει μεχρι σημερα. Ομως απλα για την ιστορια, να σου πω (λογω επαγγελματικης ιδιοτητας κ πολλων χρονων μελετης) η περιβαλλοντικη καταστροφη και η κλιματικη αλλαγη, ειναι ενα φαινομενο που δεν υπάρχει. Αλλιως, ειναι κατασκευασμα κ προιον που πουλιεται στα πανεπιστημια την τελευταια 20ετια και αφηνει τρελα κερδη σε εταιρειες και πανεπιστημια επισης....Αυτα.

----------


## katerinaki

Ομως απλα για την ιστορια, να σου πω (λογω επαγγελματικης ιδιοτητας κ πολλων χρονων μελετης) η περιβαλλοντικη καταστροφη και η κλιματικη αλλαγη, ειναι ενα φαινομενο που δεν υπάρχει. Αλλιως, ειναι κατασκευασμα κ προιον που πουλιεται στα πανεπιστημια την τελευταια 20ετια και αφηνει τρελα κερδη σε εταιρειες και πανεπιστημια επισης....Αυτα. 

Οπ ! αυτο δεν το ηξερα! κατι περισσοτερο/?

----------


## Sofia

katerinaki, θα σου στειλω π.μ. αν σε ενδιαφερει κατι παραπανω για το θεμα.

----------


## katerinaki

ευχαριστω!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Οχι δεν το βλεπω και δεν εχει καμμια σχεση για το αν εχει δικιο για το θυμο και για τον φοβο. Εχει σχεση με την ακυρωση των λεγομενων των αλλων ανθρωπων , που αν μη τι αλλο εχουν και αυτοι κατι να πουνε. Την προσπαθεια να προσπαθεις να εκμαιευσεις οτι ειπανε κατι αρνητικο.
> 
> Και η ευθιξια και τα συναισθηματα εχουν δυο κατευθυνσεις , δεν ειναι μονο ο ενας που θιγεται αλλα και ο αλλος .
> 
> Εγω παντως εχω την καλυτερη γνωμη για την Σοφια , ασχετα το τι πιστευει αυτη.


ιχιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιι...έπεσες στο λάκο με τα φίδια αγοράκι.....(εγώ είμαι η δεντρογαλιά να το ξέρεις..:Ρ)

----------


## alexandros3

όμορφα : )
(εγώ πάντως τη χάρηκα τη συζήτηση : )

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ ενταξει ισως να το παρακανα , αλλωστε η Σοφια σαν ανθρωπος ειναι μερικα επιπεδα παραπανω απο πολλους και ισως γινεται καπου κεκτημενο δικαιωμα να περιμενουμε το καλυτερο. Μονο που τελικα κανεις δεν ειναι "τελειος".

----------


## alexandros3

εντάξει πραφανώς, εγώ απλά εξεπλάγην (ευχάριστα)

----------


## rock

> katerinaki, θα σου στειλω π.μ. αν σε ενδιαφερει κατι παραπανω για το θεμα.


χμμ αυτο θα με ενδιεφερε πολυ κ μενα , αν θες στειλε μου  :Smile: 

Μαλλον οπως εχει βιωσει ο καθενας το φοβο και το θυμο ετσι τα αντιλαμβανεται.

----------


## carrie

> Μονο που τελικα κανεις δεν ειναι "τελειος".


Αυτο ισχυει και για σενα. Μπορει τελικα εσυ να εχεις λαθος, και να νομιζεις οτι εχει η σοφια. Επειδη δε συμφωνει καποιος μαζι σου δε σημαινει οτι αυτος εχει το λαθος και δεν ειναι τελειος.. καλα την εχεις ψωνισει μου φαινεται.

----------


## alexandros3

παντως (χωρις να τα εχω διαβασει ολα) τη πιο ντομπρα, ξεκαθαρη κι εν τελει ανθρωπινη σταση σ' αυτό το thread την ειχε η... maria_m. παρα τις αρχικες αναταραξεις. 
ειναι ωραια η ζωη ρε συ, γεματη εκπληξεις : )

----------


## marian_m

> Αυτο ισχυει και για σενα. Μπορει τελικα εσυ να εχεις λαθος, και να νομιζεις οτι εχει η σοφια. Επειδη δε συμφωνει καποιος μαζι σου δε σημαινει οτι αυτος εχει το λαθος και δεν ειναι τελειος.. καλα την εχεις ψωνισει μου φαινεται.


Δεν παρατήρησα να την έχει ψωνίσει ο keep σ' αυτό το θέμα. Νομίζω ότι ήταν από αυτούς που είχαν την πιο ήπια στάση. Απ' όσο μπορώ να θυμηθώ βέβαια, γιατί πάει μέρες αυτό το θέμα. Απλά, από ένα σημείο και μετά, άρχισε να μπαίνει ο καθένας για να εκτονωθεί.

----------


## Παστελι

> Αυτο ισχυει και για σενα. Μπορει τελικα εσυ να εχεις λαθος, και να νομιζεις οτι εχει η σοφια. Επειδη δε συμφωνει καποιος μαζι σου δε σημαινει οτι αυτος εχει το λαθος και δεν ειναι τελειος.. καλα την εχεις ψωνισει μου φαινεται.

----------


## carrie

> Χμ ενταξει ισως να το παρακανα , αλλωστε η Σοφια σαν ανθρωπος ειναι μερικα επιπεδα παραπανω απο πολλους και ισως γινεται καπου κεκτημενο δικαιωμα να περιμενουμε το καλυτερο. Μονο που τελικα κανεις δεν ειναι "τελειος".


εγω νομιζω οτι δηλωνοντας δημοσιως αυτο, κρινοντας τη σοφια οτι αν και εχει επιπεδο δεν ειναι τοσο τελεια οσο περιμενε, επειδη προφανως δεν ασπαζεται την αποψη του, φαινεται οτι μαλλον την εχει ψωνισει.

----------


## iberis

> ... καλα την εχεις ψωνισει μου φαινεται.


Αυτό τώρα πώς προέκυψε για τον keep? 

Καλά, είναι γενικώς εύκολο να διαστρεβλωθούν τα λόγiα κάποιου εφόσον πρόκειται για γραπτό λόγο. Κάποιες όμως φορές παρατηρώ ότι δεν μπαίνουμε στον κόπο να καταλάβουμε και τι τελικά εννοεί ο άλλος. Η παρατήρηση είναι γενική.




> οσο για αυτο το 80% ανεξαρτητως κουλτουρας μ αρεσε πολυ. απο οτι βλεπω ο Θεος δεν νοιαζεται για θρησκειες αλλα για υπερβατικες εμπειριες. αυτο ειναι ενα ωραιο επιχειρημα για τους ορθοδοξους που εχουν καβαλησει το καλαμι νομιζοντας οτι κατεχουν την αληθεια κ οτι οι αλλες θρησκειες ειναι απαραιτητα ψευτικες, οτι εν τελει δεν ειναι θεμα θρησκειας, οποιος ανθρωπος θελει θα μπορουσε να εχει μια υπερβατικη εμπειρια με καποιον τροπο που ενεργοποιει αυτη την εμπειρια.


Μα Λου αν υπάρχει Θεός (που εγώ πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει) δεν θα "κρίνει" τους ανθρώπους από την θρησκεία τους αλλά από τη ζωή τους. (Αν υπάρχει αξιοκρατία... :Stick Out Tongue: )
Και κάτι άλλο για σένα ήθελα να πω.. Καλό είναι να ψαχνόμαστε, είμαστε νοήμονες άνθρωποι και καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε την κριτική μας σκέψη αλλά να μην ζορίζουμε και τον εαυτό μας ε? Να προσέχουμε τον εαυτό μας (αυτό θέλει και ο Θεός για να είμαστε και εντός θέματος  :Big Grin: ) Ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα  :Smile: 

edit : υ.γ. Rain λυπάμαι πολύ για το σκυλάκι σου  :Frown:

----------


## marian_m

> εγω νομιζω οτι δηλωνοντας δημοσιως αυτο, κρινοντας τη σοφια οτι αν και εχει επιπεδο δεν ειναι τοσο τελεια οσο περιμενε, επειδη προφανως δεν ασπαζεται την αποψη του, φαινεται οτι μαλλον την εχει ψωνισει.


Δε νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα απόψεων, αλλά συμπεριφορών και διαθέσεων. Πίστευα εξαρχής - και αποδεικνύεται εντέλει - ότι μερικοί αντιμετώπισαν το θέμα πιο φορτισμένοι από άλλους. Για τους δικούς τους λόγους και βιώματα.

----------


## ανεμος

> εντάξει πραφανώς, εγώ απλά εξεπλάγην (ευχάριστα)


εγω παλι το περιμενα αυτο,μου αρεσει οι ανθρωποι να δειχνουν ολες τις πλευρες τους..........................και να μην κρυβονται πισω απο τις λεξεις!!!!!!!

----------


## carrie

καποιοι μπορει να ηταν συναισθηματικα φορτισμενοι για δικους τους λογους, αλλα αλλοι ηταν εγκεφαλικα. Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις τσινανε οι ανθρωποι αμα τους παρεθετεις διαφορετικες αποψεις, ειτε φορτισμενες ειτε μη, με διαφορους τροπους.

----------


## Lou!

κ οι εγκεφαλικα προδιατεθιμενοι ουσιαστικα ειναι για δικους τους λογους συναισθηματικα φοτισμενοι! λολ! ολοι με το συναισθημα φορτιζομαστε, οχι με τη διανοια!

----------


## ανεμος

> Δεν παρατήρησα να την έχει ψωνίσει ο keep σ' αυτό το θέμα. Νομίζω ότι ήταν από αυτούς που είχαν την πιο ήπια στάση. Απ' όσο μπορώ να θυμηθώ βέβαια, γιατί πάει μέρες αυτό το θέμα. Απλά, από ένα σημείο και μετά, άρχισε να μπαίνει ο καθένας για να εκτονωθεί.


Καλησπερα....
Ξερεις σκεφτομουνα τι ακριβως θελεις να μου πεις με την εμμονη μου και την εμπαθεια μου απεναντι σου.....Δεν <<τσιμπαω>> Μαρακι εγω απο τετοια,δλδ δεν υπάρχει τροπος να με φιμωσεις οτι και να γραψεις.Μπορει να θυμωνεις με αυτα που σου γραφω αλλα αφου εκτιθεσαι δημοσια θα λαβεις και απαντηση αν αυτο που γραφεις μου κανει κλικ,θετικο η αρνητικο.Προφανως μου κανουν κλικ αρνητικα λυπαμαι που διαφωνω αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορω να συμφωνω για να σου κανω την χαρη......

----------


## keep_walking

> Χμ ενταξει ισως να το παρακανα , αλλωστε η Σοφια σαν ανθρωπος ειναι μερικα επιπεδα παραπανω απο πολλους και ισως γινεται καπου κεκτημενο δικαιωμα να περιμενουμε το καλυτερο. Μονο που τελικα κανεις δεν ειναι "τελειος".





> Αυτο ισχυει και για σενα. Μπορει τελικα εσυ να εχεις λαθος, και να νομιζεις οτι εχει η σοφια. Επειδη δε συμφωνει καποιος μαζι σου δε σημαινει οτι αυτος εχει το λαθος και δεν ειναι τελειος.. καλα την εχεις ψωνισει μου φαινεται.


Πανεξυπνο μου σαι παντως...το επιασες αμεσως το νοημα λολ. Αυτο ακριβως λεω οτι η σοφια ειναι πολλα , μα παρα πολλα επιπεδα πανω απο μερικους :Smile: 
Κανεις=nobody.

----------


## keep_walking

> Καλησπερα....
> Ξερεις σκεφτομουνα τι ακριβως θελεις να μου πεις με την εμμονη μου και την εμπαθεια μου απεναντι σου.....Δεν <<τσιμπαω>> Μαρακι εγω απο τετοια,δλδ δεν υπάρχει τροπος να με φιμωσεις οτι και να γραψεις.Μπορει να θυμωνεις με αυτα που σου γραφω αλλα αφου εκτιθεσαι δημοσια θα λαβεις και απαντηση αν αυτο που γραφεις μου κανει κλικ,θετικο η αρνητικο.Προφανως μου κανουν κλικ αρνητικα λυπαμαι που διαφωνω αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορω να συμφωνω για να σου κανω την χαρη......


Οσο για σενα γιουχου , εσυ εισαι απαραδεκτος.

----------


## ανεμος

> Οσο για σενα γιουχου , εσυ εισαι απαραδεκτος.


αγαπω κηπ με τρελα!!!!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

> αγαπω κηπ με τρελα!!!!!!!


οκ , καλυτερα χιουμορ παρα τσακωμος :Smile:

----------


## Παστελι

> αγαπω κηπ με τρελα!!!!!!!



και εγω αγαπω κιπ αλλα μου την δινει αγρια ωρες ωρες!:P

----------


## ανεμος

ε ναι ρε κηπ νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα ετσι....δεν συμφωνεις?εξαλου εμενα μου αρεσει να με αγαπανε....εσυ με αγαπας??λολολολ

----------


## keep_walking

> ε ναι ρε κηπ νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα ετσι....δεν συμφωνεις?εξαλου εμενα μου αρεσει να με αγαπανε....εσυ με αγαπας??λολολολ


Τσου χυλοπιτα λολ.

----------


## Παστελι

Καλα να παθεις ανεμε.πολλα θες.λολ

----------


## ανεμος

απορριψη ρε κηπ?γιατι ρε φιλαρακι?θα ειμαι καλος...λολολολ

----------


## keep_walking

> και εγω αγαπω κιπ αλλα μου την δινει αγρια ωρες ωρες!:P


Πρεπει να με πετυχεις οταν ξυπνησω και πιω το πρωτο καφε. Οταν μου λειπει ο υπνος ή κοιμαμαι ή δεν εχω πιει καφε...δεν παει καλα :Smile: 
Μονο που εχω ασταθες ωραριο:P

----------


## Παστελι

> απορριψη ρε κηπ?γιατι ρε φιλαρακι?θα ειμαι καλος...λολολολ


Ο κιπ ειναι πιασμενος αργησες φιλαρακι.....

----------


## ανεμος

> Καλα να παθεις ανεμε.πολλα θες.λολ


και εσυ ρε πανικουλα...λολολολ

----------


## Παστελι

> Πρεπει να με πετυχεις οταν ξυπνησω και πιω το πρωτο καφε. Οταν μου λειπει ο υπνος ή κοιμαμε ή δεν εχω πιει καφε...δεν παει καλα
> Μονο που εχω ασταθες ωραριο:P


Μα συνεχεια νυσταγμενο σε πετυχενω το μωρακι  :Smile:

----------


## ανεμος

> Ο κιπ ειναι πιασμενος αργησες φιλαρακι.....και δεν ειναι γκει....λολ


γιατι ποιος σου ειπε οτι ειμαι γκει(μεχρι τωρα τουλαχιστον αυριο?)..........αγαπω κηπ πλατωνικα!!!!!!

----------


## Παστελι

αχ το εκανες παραθεση καταλαθος το γραψα το αλλο αναχαθω!
και μην σκας και εγω αγαπω την καρι εδω πλατωνικα!χααχαχαχ :Cool:

----------


## marian_m

> Καλησπερα....
> Ξερεις σκεφτομουνα τι ακριβως θελεις να μου πεις με την εμμονη μου και την εμπαθεια μου απεναντι σου.....Δεν <<τσιμπαω>> Μαρακι εγω απο τετοια,δλδ δεν υπάρχει τροπος να με φιμωσεις οτι και να γραψεις.Μπορει να θυμωνεις με αυτα που σου γραφω αλλα αφου εκτιθεσαι δημοσια θα λαβεις και απαντηση αν αυτο που γραφεις μου κανει κλικ,θετικο η αρνητικο.Προφανως μου κανουν κλικ αρνητικα λυπαμαι που διαφωνω αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορω να συμφωνω για να σου κανω την χαρη......


Εξακολουθείς να βγάζεις αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα. 
Δεν έχω καμιά πρόθεση να φιμώσω εσένα (μήπως νομίζεις ότι όλα περιστρέφονται γύρω από σένα?), ούτε οποιονδήποτε άλλο εδώ μέσα αλλά ούτε και εκεί έξω και δεν ξέρω πού γίνεται φανερό αυτό στα γραφόμενά μου. Όπως επίσης, δεν καταλαβαίνω πού φαίνεται η ανάγκη μου να συμφωνείς μαζί μου. Τώρα, όσον αφορά το θυμό, όχι δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι δεν με αγγίζουν καθόλου αυτά που μου προσάπτεις, μιας και είναι τελείως άκυρα. 
Φοβάμαι ότι όλα αυτά βρίσκονται στη φαντασία σου και μόνο. Αλλά γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά.
Και δεν βλέπω πια η σχέση αυτών που γράφεις με την παράθεση που βρίσκεται από πάνω. Μάλλον ήθελες από κάπου να πιαστείς.

----------


## ανεμος

η φαντασια μου τα φταιει ολα που σε κλασε οπως ηθελε αυτη..λολολολολ.....οσο για το οτι δεν σε αγγιζει τιποτε ειναι φανερο.......με τις υγειες σου και περαστικα σου!!!!!

----------


## marian_m

> η φαντασια μου τα φταιει ολα που σε κλασε οπως ηθελε αυτη..λολολολολ.....οσο για το οτι δεν σε αγγιζει τιποτε ειναι φανερο.......με τις υγειες σου και περαστικα σου!!!!!


Αρχίζεις να καταντάς γραφικός! 
Όπως κάποιος άλλος, κάποτε, που δεν βρίσκεται πλέον ανάμεσά μας. Ο keep θα καταλαβαίνει ποιον εννοώ... :Wink: 
Συνέχισε να ξεδιπλώνεσαι...

----------


## ανεμος

> Αρχίζεις να καταντάς γραφικός! 
> Όπως κάποιος άλλος, κάποτε, που δεν βρίσκεται πλέον ανάμεσά μας. Ο keep θα καταλαβαίνει ποιον εννοώ...
> Συνέχισε να ξεδιπλώνεσαι...


ειναι που δεν θυμωνεις!!!!!
σου αφιερωνω αυτο...λολολολο


με πολυ Χριστιανικη αγαπη...λολολολολ

----------


## marian_m

Συνέχισε να προσπαθείς. Με κάτι τέτοια πάντως, δύσκολο να με κάνεις να θυμώσω. Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. 
Μήπως ήπιες λίγο παραπάνω σήμερα? Για μεθυσμένο σε κόβω.

----------


## alexandros3

> εγω παλι το περιμενα αυτο,μου αρεσει οι ανθρωποι να δειχνουν ολες τις πλευρες τους..........................και να μην κρυβονται πισω απο τις λεξεις!!!!!!!


ε ναι ρε συ. Προκαλεί λύπη, τόσο κρύψιμο πια : ) 
Ουτε με παντρεμενο να τα ειχανε (θα τον κλεψουνε απο τη "μαμα") λολ

----------


## talikiller

σχετικα με το θεμα εχω να πω οτι...


στην φυση ολα ειναι αιτιο αποτελεσμα!Θεος δεν υπαρχει...!
Η δημιουργια ζωης ειναι απλα ενα φυσικο φαινομενο και εχει επιβεβαιωθει πειραματικα!
καλο και κακο δεν υπαρχει...!ουτε ελευθερια υπαρχει...!
Ολα αυτα ειναι ανθρωπινες συμβασεις...!

το επιχειρημα μου για την μη υπαρξη του θεου ειναι οτι ολα στη φυση ειναι αιτιο αποτελεσμα!Και χωρος για θεο δεν υπαρχει...!Απλα καθε μερα γινονται διαφορα φυσικα φαινομενα οπως η βροχη μεχρι και οι εγκεφαλικες λειτουργιες κλπ...!

οσον αφορα τον ιησου ο χριστος ηταν ενας σχιζοφρενης που επασχε απο παραληρημα μεγαλειου και αν ζουσε σημερα θα ηταν κλεισμενος σε καποιο ψυχιατρειο...!

επισης δεν μπορω να δεχθω οτι οι προγαμιαιες σχεσεις ειναι αμαρτια ο αυνανισμος και το να βαφεται μια γυναικα προκλητικα(επειδη και καλα προσπαθει να κολασει τον αντρα κλπ...)

----------


## alexandros3

> και το να βαφεται μια γυναικα προκλητικα


 Για το τελευταιο συμφωνω οτι ειναι αμαρτια. και μαλιστα επαχθης.
keep it simple

----------


## alexandros3

παντως νομιζω οτι τη πηραμε την κωσταντινουπολη. δε βλεπω ραγιαδες τριγυρω

----------


## RainAndWind

H απάντηση στα υπαρξιακά ερωτήματα είναι μία
Why the hell not?
To έλυσα. Κατά τ' άλλα ο κάθε καμμένος προβάλλει στους άλλους τα κόμπλεξ, τις στερήσεις, τους καθωσπρεπισμούς και τις μαλακίες του. Πάρντον μάι φρέντς. Και να μη, ΝΑ δηλαδή.
Πρόσωπα υπέρ άνω πάσης υποψίας που ξαφνικά μεταμορφώνονται σε Βλέπω το Θάνατό σου IV :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Και μετά σου κάνουν κήρυγμα για καρδιά vs μυαλό. ΜΥΑΛΟ ΡΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ! Εννοείται...

#Δε μπορείς να πεις Λου, πρωτοτύπησα, λολ

----------


## ανεμος

> Συνέχισε να προσπαθείς. Με κάτι τέτοια πάντως, δύσκολο να με κάνεις να θυμώσω. Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. 
> Μήπως ήπιες λίγο παραπάνω σήμερα? Για μεθυσμένο σε κόβω.


ναι μεθυσμενος απο την αγαπη μου για σενα.λολολολ φανταζομαι οτι μονο μεθυσμενος θα μπορουσα να σε αγαπησω...χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## alexandros3

Αχ τι όμορφα που μυρίζει το πρωινο ναπάλμ στη φουκοσίμα λολ

----------


## marian_m

Είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα.

----------


## alexandros3

λολ όντως : )

----------


## ανεμος

> Αχ τι όμορφα που μυρίζει το πρωινο ναπάλμ στη φουκοσίμα λολ


που σαι ρε φιλε?εσενα περιμενα λες να ανατιναχθηκε σας τους καμικαζι πανω σε καμια εκκλησια???λολολολ

----------


## alexandros3

λολ η μόνη φορά που θα κάνουν κάτι "με τη καρδιά τους" λολολολ
αχ, αλλά αρχίζω να νοιώθω ένοχος... ασ'τους μωρέ, δεν πειράζει : )

----------


## marian_m

> ναι μεθυσμενος απο την αγαπη μου για σενα.λολολολ φανταζομαι οτι μονο μεθυσμενος θα μπορουσα να σε αγαπησω...χαχαχαχαχα


Εγώ πάλι, ούτε στον παράδεισο δεν θα τα κατάφερνα!

----------


## ανεμος

> λολ η μόνη φορά που θα κάνουν κάτι "με τη καρδιά τους" λολολολ
> αχ, αλλά αρχίζω να νοιώθω ένοχος... ασ'τους μωρέ, δεν πειράζει : )


τελειο ρε φιλε,πολυ ευστοχο....χαχαχαχα
οχι ενοχες φιλε Αλεξανδρε εκλαμβανονται ως αδυναμια...............ο θυμος υπηρχε απο πριν δεν τον δημιουργησαμε εμεις..προς Θεου!!!!

----------


## ανεμος

> Εγώ πάλι, ούτε στον παράδεισο δεν θα τα κατάφερνα!


δεν πειραζει ετσι και αλλιως εγω θα ημουνα στην κολαση.....λολολολ

----------


## RainAndWind

> λολ η μόνη φορά που θα κάνουν κάτι "με τη καρδιά τους" λολολολ
> αχ, αλλά αρχίζω να νοιώθω ένοχος... ασ'τους μωρέ, δεν πειράζει : )


Ψυχοπονιάρη μου εσύ! Άσε ρε, που θεωρείς τους πακιστανούς κατώτερους από την αφεντομουτσουνάρα σου, διάσημε όμορφε ψηλέ δημοσιοκάφρε και θέλεις να μας το παίξεις και καρδιακός. Καρδιά my arse έχεις, όλα για το θεαθήναι. Βρήκες τον άλλον και αλληλογλύφεστε και πετάτε καρφιά. Όσους πιστούς έχω γνωρίσει στη ζωή μου, όλοι ήταν υποκριτές, σοβαροφανείς ηθικολόγοι, καμιά αλήθεια, καμία ουσία. Από επιχειρήματα έχετε τίποτε, ή μόνο ad hominem ατάκες?

----------


## alexandros3

΄Πωπω... μιλάμε για δολοφονική μανία λολ

----------


## marian_m

> δεν πειραζει ετσι και αλλιως εγω θα ημουνα στην κολαση.....λολολολ


Δε βαριέσαι! Καλή καρδιά πάνω απ' όλα! Κι έχει ο Θεός!

----------


## ανεμος

> Ψυχοπονιάρη μου εσύ! Άσε ρε, που θεωρείς τους πακιστανούς κατώτερους από την αφεντομουτσουνάρα σου, διάσημε όμορφε ψηλέ δημοσιοκάφρε και θέλεις να μας το παίξεις και καρδιακός. Καρδιά my arse έχεις, όλα για το θεαθήναι. Βρήκες τον άλλον και αλληλογλύφεστε και πετάτε καρφιά. Όσους πιστούς έχω γνωρίσει στη ζωή μου, όλοι ήταν υποκριτές, σοβαροφανείς ηθικολόγοι, καμιά αλήθεια, καμία ουσία. Από επιχειρήματα έχετε τίποτε, ή μόνο ad hominem ατάκες?



αφιερωμενο μωρο μου....

----------


## alexandros3

..........λοοολ

----------


## RainAndWind

χαχαα, marian_m, θεά! κι ας μην πιστεύω σε θεούς:P
E,μας τα πρήξατε με τις αηδίες για συναίσθημα. Άσε, το είδαμε!

----------


## alexandros3

Όπως και μεις εξάλλου!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Δεν συνουσιάζομαι με σλίπινγκ μπαγκ άνεμε. Mάλλον σε ερεθίζουν οι άθεες, αλλά δε θα μπορέσουν το κόβω. deal with it/

----------


## ανεμος

> ΄Πωπω... μιλάμε για δολοφονική μανία λολ


καλυψου θα μας βομβαρδισει με βιβλιογραφιες και ερευνες...λολολολο

----------


## alexandros3

Τη λυπάμαι μωρέ...
δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακός άνθρωπος, απλώς έχει κάψει φλάτζες (κι είναι κι ακριβή η αλλαγή ρε γμτ!!!)

----------


## ανεμος

> Τη λυπάμαι μωρέ...
> δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακός άνθρωπος, απλώς έχει κάψει φλάτζες


για αυτο εισαι μεγαλοψυχος ρε φιλε......................................

----------


## alexandros3

ε ειμαι τωρα, τι να κανουμε!

----------


## marian_m

> αφιερωμενο μωρο μου....


Αυτά τραγουδάτε τώρα στο κατηχητικό? Πού είναι εκείνοι οι ωραίοι ψαλμοί που μαθαίναμε κάποτε?

----------


## alexandros3

Αχου, αυτό ήταν όλο το πυροτέχνημα; : (
Και εις άλλα με υγεία!
(απλώς ως reference: η λύσα (σκυλίσια, ανθρώπινη) ΔΕΝ καταλογίζεται συνήθως ως συναίσθημα αλλά ίσως είναι μια πρόοδος λολ)
Bonnuit : )
Και μπορείς να πας να φας στη μανούλα σου, ανθρωποφάγε μου, επαναστάτρια μου εσύ, να σου πάρει αυτό το καινούργιο αυτοκίνητο (όταν ο κόσμος δεν έχει να φάει). Μπορεί να αισθανθείς καλύτερα, αντί να μας πετάς αναίσθητες μελέτες στα μούτρα : )
(γμτ κυλίστηκα στο βούρκο και λερώθηκα τώρα : ( Που'σαι ρε σοφία με την ευγένεια σου : ( )
Επίσης, το μηνυματάκι σου αναφέρθηκε. Για όλα υπάρχει μια πρώτη φορά : )
Ευχαριστώ για το ψηλός και όμορφος : ) (εσύ που το ξέρεις??!) Το κάφρος όμως με πείραξε λιγάκι... αλλά μάλλον αυτό χαρακτηρίζει, για άλλη μία φορά, εσένα : )
(αναρωτιέμαι με πόσους/ες έχεις τσακωθεί ως τώρα πάντως μ' αυτη την υπεροχη mono no aware σου. Εντελώς στατιστικά)

Κι όλα αυτά όταν έχω να συντηρήσω 3 ανθρώπους που ακόμα περιμένουν τη σύνταξη τους και ένα λατρεμένο μου άνθρωπο να χαροπαλεύει στο νοσοκομείο. (κι αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι καθόλα πιστός από μια άλλη εποχή αν θέλεις αλλά με μια καλωσύνη που σου εγγυόμαι ότι δεν πρόκειται να τη συναντήσεις στη ζωή σου, εξ ου και η προστασία αυτού του θέματος από μένα. Τον νοιώθω αυτόν τον άνθρωπο πιο κοντά σε μένα έτσι. Που'ναι το δικό σου πρόβλημα; Και να'χω να κοιμηθώ πάνω από μια ώρα τρεις μέρες τώρα. Περπατάω και ΠΑΡΑΠΑΤΑΩ κι η δουλειά μου εννοείται ότι έχει γμηθει και τη κρατάω με τα δόντια. Κι όταν μένω για λίγο μόνος μου το μόνο που προσπαθώ να κάνω είναι να μη βάλω τα κλάμματα και να μη με παρει απο κατω γιατί δεν υπάρχει αυτή η πολυτέλεια. Βγήκα για ένα τσιγάρο σήμερα στο νοσοκομείο και παραλιγο να πεσω απο το γμενο μπαλκονι απ τη κουραση)
Τι να σου πω ρε rain, ελπίζω πραγματικά να μην είσαι ψυχολόγος και απλώς να το μελετάς το θέμα.

Εσύ αλλη εννοια μπορει να μην εχεις και μπορεί να έχεις το πακιστανό σου (ή οποιονδηποτε αλλο, ειλικρινεστατα, η μπηχτη πηγαινε αλλου) και να προσπαθείτε να γαμηθται. Σεβαστό για να μη προσθέσω άκρως επιθυμητό και θα κανω κι ευχελαιο. Μη μας πρηζεις και τα δικα μας αρχδα ομως ε? Όσο και να το θες δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πως είναι.
Με λιγα λογια (και πολύ συναίσθημα) αντε και ....... (επιτελους)
(καποιος χριστιανος (ή μη) ας κανει επιτελους το ψυχικο)

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ειστε μουλαρια..μου αρεσουν οι παρωδιες με καννιβαλους,αλλα εσεις το καταντησατε ριαλ θινγκ!

----------


## carrie

εεεεε χριστιανοιιιιιι αγαπατε αλληλουςςςςςςς ως εαυτοννννν!!! Ο αναμαρτητος πρωτος την πατατα βαλετω!!!!!!! Μη κρινετε ινα μη κριθειτε!!!!! Οταν σας χαστουκιζουν να γυριζετε και το αλλο μαγουλο!!! Καλα οι αθεοι του φορουμ να υποπεπτουν σε αυτα τα αμαρτηματα, οι χριστιανοι δε δικαιολογειστε να πετατε συνεχεια πατατες, να κρινετε, και να βγαζετε τοση κακια!!!!!!!!!!! Οι αθεοι του φορουμ λιγοτερη κακια εχουνε βγαλει! Ειρηνη υμιν!!!!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ρε συ καρι..πλακα μας κανεις?θα κανουμε διαγωνισμο ποιος λεει τις περισσοτερες μαλακιες??

----------


## carrie

Εγω φταιω που προσπαθω να επαναφερω την ταξη!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

καρι μου δεν ηθελα να σε μαλωσω,απλως πιστευω οτι αυτο ειναι λαθος..μαλακιες μπορει να λεει και ο μουσουλμανος ή ο δωδεκαθειστης..ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα και παιδειας κι οχι θρησκευτικων πεποιθησεων..

----------


## ανεμος

> Αυτά τραγουδάτε τώρα στο κατηχητικό? Πού είναι εκείνοι οι ωραίοι ψαλμοί που μαθαίναμε κάποτε?


Συγνωμη τωρα Μαρακι αλλα νομιζω οτι κωλοτριβεσαι..λολολολολολο λολ
παρα ολα αυτα τωρα και συμφωνα με το εκσυγχρονιστικο προγραμμα της εκκλησιας στο κατηχητικο ακουμε αυτα τωρα....



ξερεις λατρευω τον Κυριο <<ο βιος εν Ελλαδι ειναι υπαιθριος>>εντυπωσιαστηκες τωρα?ελα πες την αληθεια........

----------


## Παστελι

Κυριε ελεισον λυριε ελεισον την κοιλια μου γεμισον!χαχαχαχα

----------


## ανεμος

> εεεεε χριστιανοιιιιιι αγαπατε αλληλουςςςςςςς ως εαυτοννννν!!! Ο αναμαρτητος πρωτος την πατατα βαλετω!!!!!!! Μη κρινετε ινα μη κριθειτε!!!!! Οταν σας χαστουκιζουν να γυριζετε και το αλλο μαγουλο!!! Καλα οι αθεοι του φορουμ να υποπεπτουν σε αυτα τα αμαρτηματα, οι χριστιανοι δε δικαιολογειστε να πετατε συνεχεια πατατες, να κρινετε, και να βγαζετε τοση κακια!!!!!!!!!!! Οι αθεοι του φορουμ λιγοτερη κακια εχουνε βγαλει! Ειρηνη υμιν!!!!


θες να αναφερθεις προσωπικα χωρις να μας ταμπελωνεις παλι?

----------


## carrie

δεν ταμπελωσα κανεναν, γιατι πολυ απλα δε μπορω εγω να πω σε καποιον τι και που πιστευει. Καποιοι δηλωσαν χριστιανοι, καποιοι αθεοι, καποιοι αγνωστικιστες. Εγω δε δηλωνω τπτ.

----------


## ανεμος

> Κυριε ελεισον λυριε ελεισον την κοιλια μου γεμισον!χαχαχαχα


να μαστε τωρα σε καμια παραλια με κανα ουζακι και τηγανητο γαβρο.....ε?

----------


## ανεμος

> δεν ταμπελωσα κανεναν, γιατι πολυ απλα δε μπορω εγω να πω σε καποιον τι και που πιστευει. Καποιοι δηλωσαν χριστιανοι, καποιοι αθεοι, καποιοι αγνωστικιστες. Εγω δε δηλωνω τπτ.


<<αποψε θελω αποδειξεις και ονοματα και το..............>>δαντης............γμτ κολλησα απο την ρις

----------


## carrie

Get up you Katingo and turn on the oil lamp, so that we can search around, maybe we could find the mule the mule, the mule

----------


## Sofia

> H απάντηση στα υπαρξιακά ερωτήματα είναι μία
> Why the hell not?
> To έλυσα. Κατά τ' άλλα ο κάθε καμμένος προβάλλει στους άλλους τα κόμπλεξ, τις στερήσεις, τους καθωσπρεπισμούς και τις μαλακίες του. Πάρντον μάι φρέντς. Και να μη, ΝΑ δηλαδή.
> Πρόσωπα υπέρ άνω πάσης υποψίας που ξαφνικά μεταμορφώνονται σε Βλέπω το Θάνατό σου IV
> Και μετά σου κάνουν κήρυγμα για καρδιά vs μυαλό. ΜΥΑΛΟ ΡΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ! Εννοείται...
> 
> #Δε μπορείς να πεις Λου, πρωτοτύπησα, λολ


χωρις σχολιο

----------


## Φωτεινη!

χαχαχααχαχαχ οτι να ναι

----------


## Θεοφανία

Απ' ότι μπορεί να καταλάβει το φτωχό μυαλό μου, αυτές οι θετικές ανατροφοδοτήσεις έχουν κάψει πολύ κόσμο εδώ μέσα.
Διακρίνω άτομα που είχαν μια σοβαρή και διακριτική παρουσία να έχουν επειδωθεί με λύσσα στο κυνήγι επίδειξης εξυπναδας και ατάκας.
Είναι τραγελαφικό από τη μία, αλλά από την άλλη όσοι διαθέτουν λίγο μυαλό μπορούν να διακρίνουν την τρελλή απόγνωση για αναγνώριση και επικράτηση, γεγονός που ξεκαθαρίζει τουλάχιστον για μένα΄την ήρα απ το σιτάρι.
Γνώμη μου.

----------


## Remedy

> .... απλα για την ιστορια, να σου πω (λογω επαγγελματικης ιδιοτητας κ πολλων χρονων μελετης) η περιβαλλοντικη καταστροφη και η κλιματικη αλλαγη, ειναι ενα φαινομενο που δεν υπάρχει. Αλλιως, ειναι κατασκευασμα κ προιον που πουλιεται στα πανεπιστημια την τελευταια 20ετια και αφηνει τρελα κερδη σε εταιρειες και πανεπιστημια επισης....Αυτα.


sofia
δεν εχω διαβασει τπτ πιο ανατρεπτικο τα τελευταια 15 χρονια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
αν υπαρχει τεκμηριωση για κατι τετοιο, αξιζει οχι μονο να το διαβασουμε ολοι αλλα και να το διαδωσουμε!!!!
προς τι τοσος μυστικισμος με τα υ2υ?
εδω ο καθενας κανει ποστ στα γενικα γιατι του πονεσε ο κωλος καθως γυριζε τ ανασκελα.

κανε ενα θεμα στα γενικα σε παρακαλω να ενημερωθουμε!!!!!
με ενδιαφερει πολυ και νομιζω ολους!

----------


## Παστελι

> sofia
> δεν εχω διαβασει τπτ πιο ανατρεπτικο τα τελευταια 15 χρονια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> αν υπαρχει τεκμηριωση για κατι τετοιο, αξιζει οχι μονο να το διαβασουμε ολοι αλλα και να το διαδωσουμε!!!!
> προς τι τοσος μυστικισμος με τα υ2υ?
> *εδω ο καθενας κανει ποστ στα γενικα γιατι του πονεσε ο κωλος καθως γυριζε τ ανασκελα.*
> 
> κανε ενα θεμα στα γενικα σε παρακαλω να ενημερωθουμε!!!!!
> με ενδιαφερει πολυ και νομιζω ολους!


Αυτο παει για μενα αλλα ας το καταπιω και αυτο.
Εσενα μπορει να μην σου φενεται παραξενο αλλα σε εναν π εχει κρισεις πανικου μπορει να τον κανει χαλια και να νομιζει οτι εχει καρκινο στον πισινο. :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

Θεοφανεία προσωπικά ποσως μ'ενδιαφέρει η ανατροφοδότηση. Η κοπελίτσα έχει πρόβλημα και δεν εχει φανεί μόνο με τη δική μας αντιπαράθεση. Να παει σ'ένα άλλο ειδικό λοιπόν κι ας αφήσει το σπορ. Δεν της πάει. Αφού μάλλον είσα φίλη της, δεν της το λες?
Χάρηκα όμως γιατί είχα σιχαθεί τη δήθεν σκληράδα της για τη ζωη, για την οικογενεια και δεν ξερω τι αλλο. Λύπηση. Αυτά.
Δε πα να γραψει οτι θελει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανεία προσωπικά ποσως μ'ενδιαφέρει η ανατροφοδότηση. Η κοπελίτσα έχει πρόβλημα και δεν εχει φανεί μόνο με τη δική μας αντιπαράθεση. Να παει σ'ένα άλλο ειδικό λοιπόν κι ας αφήσει το σπορ. Δεν της πάει. Αφού μάλλον είσα φίλη της, δεν της το λες?
> Χάρηκα όμως γιατί είχα σιχαθεί τη δήθεν σκληράδα της για τη ζωη, για την οικογενεια και δεν ξερω τι αλλο. Λύπηση. Αυτά.
> Δε πα να γραψει οτι θελει.


Αλέξανδρε δεν καταλαβαίνω σε ποιον αναφέρεσαι. (Έχω πολλούς φίλους εδώ μέσα).
Αν εννοείς τη Σοφία, σε πληροφορώ πως ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και δεν εννοώ εκείνη.
Εγώ μίλησα γενικά για αλλαγές που έχουν γίνει σε μέλη από τότε που άλλαξε ύφος το φόρουμ. 
Βλέπω μια μανία επιβεβαίωσης και αυτό με λυπεί γιατί θεωρούσα πως κάποια άτομα ήταν υπεράνω αυτών.

----------


## alexandros3

Να εννοώ τη Σοφία;
Αυτό κατάλαβες? λολ τι να πω...

----------


## ανεμος

> sofia
> δεν εχω διαβασει τπτ πιο ανατρεπτικο τα τελευταια 15 χρονια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> αν υπαρχει τεκμηριωση για κατι τετοιο, αξιζει οχι μονο να το διαβασουμε ολοι αλλα και να το διαδωσουμε!!!!
> προς τι τοσος μυστικισμος με τα υ2υ?
> εδω ο καθενας κανει ποστ στα γενικα γιατι του πονεσε ο κωλος καθως γυριζε τ ανασκελα.
> 
> κανε ενα θεμα στα γενικα σε παρακαλω να ενημερωθουμε!!!!!
> με ενδιαφερει πολυ και νομιζω ολους!


ναι ειναι πολυ καλη ιδεα αυτη.......................................... ..............

----------


## Sofia

> sofia
> δεν εχω διαβασει τπτ πιο ανατρεπτικο τα τελευταια 15 χρονια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> αν υπαρχει τεκμηριωση για κατι τετοιο, αξιζει οχι μονο να το διαβασουμε ολοι αλλα και να το διαδωσουμε!!!!
> προς τι τοσος μυστικισμος με τα υ2υ?
> εδω ο καθενας κανει ποστ στα γενικα γιατι του πονεσε ο κωλος καθως γυριζε τ ανασκελα.
> 
> κανε ενα θεμα στα γενικα σε παρακαλω να ενημερωθουμε!!!!!
> με ενδιαφερει πολυ και νομιζω ολους!


ρεμ, διαβαζω και ασχολουμαι επαγγελματικα με το θεμα κλιματικη αλλαγη/περιβαλλον 15 χρονια (αχχχχ πώς περνουν τα χρονια)

θα προσπαθησω να το συμπτιξω σε ενα ποστ στα γενικα κ θελω να βρω κ ενα ντοκυμαντερ αντιπροσωπευτικο (και νομιζω καταννοητο για το ευρυ κοινο) να παραθεσω το λινκ.
Θελω μονο να πω στο σημειο αυτο πώς ηταν πολυ σοκαριστικη κ για μενα αυτη η ανακαλυψη. Ηταν σαν να σπουδαζω το αντικειμενο απο τη μια πλευρα και μετα χρειαστηκε να το σπουδασω και απο την αναποδη. Αλλα ετσι ειναι πιο ολοκληρωμενο κ καταννοητο. 

Το θεμα ειναι τεραστιο κ για μενα πολυ πολυ ενδιαφερον μιας κ που καθημερινα ερχομαι σε επαφη μ αυτο με τις αληθειες κ τα ψευτικα....με στεναχωρει, αλλα τι να κανω...ουφ!

υγ. εννοειται οτι δεν εχω καμια διαθεση μυστικισμου, αλλα δεν ηθελα να παρω χωρο στο θεμα με κατι οφ τοπικ κ κατι που νομιζα οτι δεν ενδιαφερει τα μελη. χαιρομαι που υπάρχει ενδιαφερον γι αυτο :Smile:  κ αρκετα μελη με ρωτησαν :Smile: ...χαρα μου να μιλησω για κατι που αγαπω πολυ!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Να εννοώ τη Σοφία;
> Αυτό κατάλαβες? λολ τι να πω...


Επειδή μίλησες για φίλη μου και η Σοφία είναι από τα άτομα που εκτιμώ εδώ μέσα. Από κει και πέρα η ρεμ δεν ανακατεύτηκε οπότε που να πάει το μυαλό μου όταν λες για΄"φίλη" μου?

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> ...η περιβαλλοντικη καταστροφη και η κλιματικη αλλαγη, ειναι ενα φαινομενο που δεν υπάρχει. Αλλιως, ειναι κατασκευασμα κ προιον που πουλιεται στα πανεπιστημια την τελευταια 20ετια και αφηνει τρελα κερδη σε εταιρειες και πανεπιστημια επισης....Αυτα.


Πες τα πες τα Σοφία και έχω 1000 επιχειρήματα να σε υποστηρίξω!
Έχουμε κάνει πολύ εκτενή έρευνα, αν όχι τόσο στην πραγματική έκταση της οικολογικής καταστροφής (ναι έχουμε μερικά προβλήματα με τα τοπικά οικοσυστήματα... αλλά ο πλανήτης γραμμένους μας έχει), στο *υπερ-υπερ-υπερβολικά τραβηγμένο και μεροληπτικό τρόπο που παρουσιάζεται από τα media* για να μαζέψει το συγκεκριμένο κίνημα *χρήμα και ψήφους*, και έχω απηυδύσει με την υποκρισία ανθρώπων που μέχρι πριν από ένα 6μηνο νόμιζα ότι έλεγαν τη μόνη αλήθεια (Μichael Moore, Al Gore κτλ) και τους είχα ευαγγελικό επιχείρημα  :Frown: 

Ενδεικτικά παραθέτω το αξέχαστο quote του Stephen Schneider, επικεφαλή συγγραφέα περιβαλλοντικών αναφορών περί Κλιματικής Αλλαγής για τα Ηνωμένα Έθνη (lead report author 2007, UN IPCC). 
To capture the public's imagination, we have to come up with some scary scenarios, make simplified dramatic statements, and little mention of any doubts we might have. Each of us [climatologists] needs to decide the right balance between being effective, and being honest. It's like writing a book, really.
Με άλλα λόγια... Για να αιχμαλωτήσουμε τη φαντασία του κοινού, πρέπει να *εφεύρουμε μερικά τρομακτικά σενάρια*, να κάνουμε *απλοποιημένες δραματικές δηλώσεις*, και *λίγο να αναφέρουμε οποιαδήποτε αμφιβολία* μπορεί να έχουμε. Ο κάθε ένας από εμάς [τους κλιματολόγους] πρέπει να αποφασίσει ποια είναι η *σωστή ισορροπία* μεταξύ το να είσαι *αποτελεσματικός*, και του να είσαι *ειλικρινής*. Βασικά, *είναι σαν να γράφεις ένα βιβλίο*.

Για να έχετε μια ιδέα περί τίνος πρόκειται, από τα χέρια του περνάνε οι επίσημες ανακοινώσεις των περισσότερων περιβαλλοντικών οργανισμών... και είναι ο ίδιος κυριούλης που, τη δεκαετία του '70 αν θυμάται κανείς, εξέδωσε μία από τις κύριες αναφορές που προκάλεσαν τον παγκόσμιο πανικό με το *Global Cooling*, ότι δηλαδή ο κόσμος ψύχεται και θα οδηγηθούμε σε μια νέα εποχή των παγετώνων... 
...do you see a pattern here?

----------


## Sofia

Diss,

θα το ανοιξω το θεμα γιατι απο οπου κι αν το πιασεις βρωμαει...απο Ηνωμενα Εθνη, απο Ευρωπαικη Ενωση με τα προγραμματα της, απο Πανεπιστημια και καθηγητες που παιρνουν τρελα λεφτα για να στηριξουν το θεμα αλλοιωνοντας μετρησεις κ πουλωντας συγκεκριμενες αντιρρυπαντικες τεχνολογιες (ειδικα στην Αγγλια που μπορω να εχω εμπειρια προσωπικη), απο το Χρηματιστηριο Αεριων Ρυπων (την νεα χρηματιστηριακη αγορα των βιομηχανων κ κρατων)...και ο καταλογος συνεχιζεται κ δεν τελειωνει. 

Φυσικα κ υπάρχει μολυνση κ επηρεαζεται το μικροκλιμα, αλλα αυτο απεχει ετη φωτος απο την κλιματικη αλλαγη κ οπως παρουσιαζεται. Θα το αναλυσω ομως στο θεμα Γενικα με επιχειρηματα κ πιο συγκεκριμενα πραγματα. Αχ...μη με κουρδιζεις diss με τον Αλ Γκορ....κ το κινημα των προστατων του περιβαλλοντος γιατι μου ρχετε μια αναγουλιαση (οσο σκεφτομαι πώς τα εκμεταλλευονται ολα στον βωμο του χρηματος κ της δοξας). Α! ελπιζω αυτο να μην εκλειφθει οτι το χουμε γραμμενο το περιβαλλον κ κανουμε οτι να ναι....πεταμε σκουπιδια στο δρομο κλπ

----------


## Lou!

καλημερα Σοφια,

κ εμενα με ενδιαφερει αυτο με το μυθο της κλιματικης αλλαγης! ωραια η ιδεα να ανοιχτει ενα νεο νημα κ αν θες, για να μην κουραζεσαι να γραφεις κιολας, αν εχεις αρθρα τα οποια μπορουν να ανεβουν στη σελιδα κ δεν ειναι απορρητα, θα ηταν ωραια ιδεα! για να δουμε τι αλλο μας πουλανε!  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> Απ' ότι μπορεί να καταλάβει το φτωχό μυαλό μου, αυτές οι θετικές ανατροφοδοτήσεις έχουν κάψει πολύ κόσμο εδώ μέσα.
> Διακρίνω άτομα που είχαν μια σοβαρή και διακριτική παρουσία να έχουν επειδωθεί με λύσσα στο κυνήγι επίδειξης εξυπναδας και ατάκας.
> Είναι τραγελαφικό από τη μία, αλλά από την άλλη όσοι διαθέτουν λίγο μυαλό μπορούν να διακρίνουν την τρελλή απόγνωση για αναγνώριση και επικράτηση, γεγονός που ξεκαθαρίζει τουλάχιστον για μένα΄την ήρα απ το σιτάρι.
> Γνώμη μου.


Θεοφανια,

στην αρχη -με την αλλαγη της μορφης του φορουμ που εμεις οι παλιοτεροι εδω ειδαμε, σκεφτηκα οτι η θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση δεν ειναι κ τοσο καλη ιδεα. Δεν εχω καταληξει ακομα αν ειναι καλη ιδεα ή δεν ειναι...Απο την αλλη σκεφτηκα πώς οπως υπάρχει μια κακη ανατροφοδοτηση (βλεπε μπαν) ισως να ναι λογικο να υπάρχει αντιποδας (rep points). Οπως real life περιπου....δεν ειμαι σιγουρη γι αυτο ομως. Ολα ειναι υποκειμενικα ετσι κ αλλιως. Κι εγω που τωρα εχω πολλα ρεπ ποιντς μπορει μεθαυριο να χω τα λιγοτερα σε σχεση με αλλους. Κ μπορει κατι να λεει αυτο στη φαση που ειμαι, μπορει κ οχι...(στο μετρο του δυνατου γιατι ας μην ξεχναμε πως μιλαμε για ενα φορουμ κ τπτ παραπανω).

Απο την αλλη στην επικοινωνια μας, ανεξαρτητα απο rep points και οτιδηποτε σχετικο, ολοι θα βγαλουμε το προσωπο μας -και εδω- κι ας μην βλεπομαστε. Μονο που το προσωπο μας, εχει αλλα πολλα απο πισω κ πολλες διαστασεις δλδ. Ολα αληθινα τα βρισκω κι ολα κατι που εχουν να πουν (ειδικα στον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο). Ακομα κ ο τροπος που συγκρουομαστε, ο τροπος που βριζουμε, ο τροπος απαξιωνουμε (αν το κανουμε), ο τροπος που συμφωνουμε...ολα δειχνουν κατι. Κ πριν τα ρεπ ποιντς κ μετα....(ας πουμε εμενα παντα με σοκαρει το my arse ψυχη εχεις...). Ενταξει, ας δει ο καθενας τον εαυτο του πρωτα και πώς πεταει κακια στον αλλο και πότε. Απο την αλλη, νομιζω πώς αν πεταξεις κακεντρεχεια, ειναι πολυ πιθανον να την εισπραξεις. Οπως και ειναι πιθανον να ριξεις ενα χερι βοηθειας κ να στο δαγκωσουν. Οπως κ το να διαφωνισεις αλλα αυτο να εκληφθει ως κομπλεξισμος. Ολα παιζουν και εδω...

----------


## carrie

> Απ' ότι μπορεί να καταλάβει το φτωχό μυαλό μου, αυτές οι θετικές ανατροφοδοτήσεις έχουν κάψει πολύ κόσμο εδώ μέσα.
> Διακρίνω άτομα που είχαν μια σοβαρή και διακριτική παρουσία να έχουν επειδωθεί με λύσσα στο κυνήγι επίδειξης εξυπναδας και ατάκας.
> Είναι τραγελαφικό από τη μία, αλλά από την άλλη όσοι διαθέτουν λίγο μυαλό μπορούν να διακρίνουν την τρελλή απόγνωση για αναγνώριση και επικράτηση, γεγονός που ξεκαθαρίζει τουλάχιστον για μένα΄την ήρα απ το σιτάρι.
> Γνώμη μου.


Ακριβως!!
Και νομιζα οτι ηταν μονο η ιδεα μου!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανια,
> 
> στην αρχη -με την αλλαγη της μορφης του φορουμ που εμεις οι παλιοτεροι εδω ειδαμε, σκεφτηκα οτι η θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση δεν ειναι κ τοσο καλη ιδεα. Δεν εχω καταληξει ακομα αν ειναι καλη ιδεα ή δεν ειναι...Απο την αλλη σκεφτηκα πώς οπως υπάρχει μια κακη ανατροφοδοτηση (βλεπε μπαν) ισως να ναι λογικο να υπάρχει αντιποδας (rep points). Οπως real life περιπου....δεν ειμαι σιγουρη γι αυτο ομως. Ολα ειναι υποκειμενικα ετσι κ αλλιως. Κι εγω που τωρα εχω πολλα ρεπ ποιντς μπορει μεθαυριο να χω τα λιγοτερα σε σχεση με αλλους. Κ μπορει κατι να λεει αυτο στη φαση που ειμαι, μπορει κ οχι...(στο μετρο του δυνατου γιατι ας μην ξεχναμε πως μιλαμε για ενα φορουμ κ τπτ παραπανω).
> 
> Απο την αλλη στην επικοινωνια μας, ανεξαρτητα απο rep points και οτιδηποτε σχετικο, ολοι θα βγαλουμε το προσωπο μας -και εδω- κι ας μην βλεπομαστε. Μονο που το προσωπο μας, εχει αλλα πολλα απο πισω κ πολλες διαστασεις δλδ. Ολα αληθινα τα βρισκω κι ολα κατι που εχουν να πουν (ειδικα στον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο). Ακομα κ ο τροπος που συγκρουομαστε, ο τροπος που βριζουμε, ο τροπος απαξιωνουμε (αν το κανουμε), ο τροπος που συμφωνουμε...ολα δειχνουν κατι. Κ πριν τα ρεπ ποιντς κ μετα....(ας πουμε εμενα παντα με σοκαρει το my arse ψυχη εχεις...). Ενταξει, ας δει ο καθενας τον εαυτο του πρωτα και πώς πεταει κακια στον αλλο και πότε. Απο την αλλη, νομιζω πώς αν πεταξεις κακεντρεχεια, ειναι πολυ πιθανον να την εισπραξεις. Οπως και ειναι πιθανον να ριξεις ενα χερι βοηθειας κ να στο δαγκωσουν. Οπως κ το να διαφωνισεις αλλα αυτο να εκληφθει ως κομπλεξισμος. Ολα παιζουν και εδω...


Το θέμα μου είναι πως προ θετικής, σκοτωνόμασταν φυσικά και τότε γιατί είχαν δημιουργηθεί εμπάθειες και ομαδούλες, όμως κάποια στιγμή πριν αλλάξουμε ..χρώμα, το φόρουμ είχε μπει σε μια περίοδο βαρετής μεν, αλλά γλυκειάς ηρεμίας.
Γράφαμε εκεί όπου μας τραβούσε την προσοχή και όταν είχαμε κάτι να πούμε για το θέμα.
Τώρα, βλέπω πως μέλη που έγραφαν από σπάνια εως καθόλου, μπαίνουν στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό θεμάτων, έχουν άποψη επί παντός επιστητού, μπαίνουν σε κόντρες, (με το γάντι), μερικοί έχουν αρχίσει να γλυκαίνουν επικίνδυνα, άλλοι να τσιτώνουν χωρίς λόγο κλπ, κλπ, κλπ.
Δεν μπορώ να πω, πως δεν έχει την πλάκα του, αλλά θα επιμείνω σε αυτό που έλεγα και πριν από αυτή την κατάσταση.
Είναι πολύ ωραίο να μας αποδέχονται ακόμη και σε ένα τέτοιο χώρο που στην ουσία είμαστε ανώνυμοι, η πραγματική αξία μας όμως μετριέται εκεί έξω: στην πραγματική ζωή.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ακριβως!!
> Και νομιζα οτι ηταν μονο η ιδεα μου!!!


]

χαιρομαι που δεν είμαι μόνη μου.... :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> Το θέμα μου είναι πως προ θετικής, σκοτωνόμασταν φυσικά και τότε γιατί είχαν δημιουργηθεί εμπάθειες και ομαδούλες, όμως κάποια στιγμή πριν αλλάξουμε ..χρώμα, το φόρουμ είχε μπει σε μια περίοδο βαρετής μεν, αλλά γλυκειάς ηρεμίας.
> Γράφαμε εκεί όπου μας τραβούσε την προσοχή και όταν είχαμε κάτι να πούμε για το θέμα.
> Τώρα, βλέπω πως μέλη που έγραφαν από σπάνια εως καθόλου, μπαίνουν στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό θεμάτων, έχουν άποψη επί παντός επιστητού, μπαίνουν σε κόντρες, (με το γάντι), μερικοί έχουν αρχίσει να γλυκαίνουν επικίνδυνα, άλλοι να τσιτώνουν χωρίς λόγο κλπ, κλπ, κλπ.
> Δεν μπορώ να πω, πως δεν έχει την πλάκα του, αλλά θα επιμείνω σε αυτό που έλεγα και πριν από αυτή την κατάσταση.
> Είναι πολύ ωραίο να μας αποδέχονται ακόμη και σε ένα τέτοιο χώρο που στην ουσία είμαστε ανώνυμοι, η πραγματική αξία μας όμως μετριέται εκεί έξω: στην πραγματική ζωή.


Θεοφανια,

ειμαι σιγουρη πώς θα με πιστεψεις, αλλα δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ουτε ενα μελος (!) που εχει αλλαξει τροπο γραφης πριν κ μετα την θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση :Smile: 

Προσωπικα νομιζω πώς το παν κ το πιο ομορφο ειναι ο καθενας να νιωθει καλα με τον εαυτο του κ αυτο που υποστηριζει. Απο κ κει κ περα ολα καλα :Smile: 

Θελω μονο να πω πώς εγω νιωθω πολυ ωραια με οποιον καταλαβαινει ( κ φαινεται αυτο σε εναν διαλογο) πώς σεβασμος ειναι να υπαρχει χωρος για διαφωνια, για συγκρουση, πώς ακομα κ η τελευταια μπορει να μας φερει πιο κοντα, οταν δεν καταπινεται ο θυμος, οταν αντιθετα δηλωνεται κ υποστηριζεται οταν υπαρχει. Σε σεβομαι για μενα, σημαινει, σε βλεπω ισοτιμα, αντεχω να σου πω την διαφωνια μου, να εκφρασω αυτο που νιωθω στο μετρο που μπορω.Εγω τουλαχιστον νιωθω οτι εχω κερδισει σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ετσι τελευταια :Smile: 

Τα φιλια μου :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανια,
> 
> ειμαι σιγουρη πώς θα με πιστεψεις, αλλα δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ουτε ενα μελος (!) που εχει αλλαξει τροπο γραφης πριν κ μετα την θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση
> 
> Τα φιλια μου


ναι....και μετά ήρθε η Άνοιξη με τις παπαρουνίτσες και τα ζουζουνάκια, βάλαμε και όλοι από ένα ζευγάρι κατσαρά φτερά και πετάμε γύρω-γύρω αγαπημένοι.....λολ....

πς: και τα δικά μου.

----------


## Sofia

Επισης να πω πώς η ηρεμια ηταν θεμα χρονου να ληξει...χεχε...Ασε που κ η πολλη ηρεμια μπορει να ειναι ανησυχητικη. Οι συγκρουσεις ειναι κ καλες...Εκτονωνουν κ παντα εχουν κ καλο λογο υπαρξης. Το υποστηριζω πολυ αυτο...και ειμαι σιγουρη κι εσυ.

----------


## Sofia

> ναι....και μετά ήρθε η Άνοιξη με τις παπαρουνίτσες και τα ζουζουνάκια, βάλαμε και όλοι από ένα ζευγάρι κατσαρά φτερά και πετάμε γύρω-γύρω αγαπημένοι.....λολ....
> 
> πς: και τα δικά μου.


ελα βρε! αφου ξερεις οτι ειμαι ρομαντικη υπαρξη :Smile: 

ασε που μου χεις κινησει την περιεργεια....μμμμμμ

----------


## keep_walking

ΤΙ δεν εχει τσακωμο σημερα? Boring....κολαση.

----------


## Παστελι

Keep τσακοσου με τον ινσεκτ στο αλλο να περασει η ωρα αντε.χαχαχα

----------


## ανεμος

> ΤΙ δεν εχει τσακωμο σημερα? Boring....κολαση.


να μαι.....με φωναξες?.....καλησπερα κηπ........τωρα μολις γυρισα απο τον εσπερινο.λολολολολολολολ
<<μα τι ζηταω τι ζηταω μια ευκαιρια στον παραδεισο ναπαω..>>,βαρετος ο παραδεισος πραγματι.................................. ..........

----------


## keep_walking

> να μαι.....με φωναξες?.....καλησπερα κηπ........τωρα μολις γυρισα απο τον εσπερινο.λολολολολολολολ
> <<μα τι ζηταω τι ζηταω μια ευκαιρια στον παραδεισο ναπαω..>>,βαρετος ο παραδεισος πραγματι.................................. ..........


Μπα η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν μου αρεσει να τσακωνομαι , γιατι μετα συγχιζομαι...και δεν μου αρεσει , αλλα οκ ετσι ειναι αυτα.

----------


## ανεμος

> Μπα η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν μου αρεσει να τσακωνομαι , γιατι μετα συγχιζομαι...και δεν μου αρεσει , αλλα οκ ετσι ειναι αυτα.


εκανα πλακα ετσι?
για αυτο και το χιουμορ ειναι καλυτερο.....ετσι?

----------


## keep_walking

> εκανα πλακα ετσι?
> για αυτο και το χιουμορ ειναι καλυτερο.....ετσι?


Ναι οκ μην το παρακανουμε...σαφως και ειναι καλυτερο για πολλες καταστασεις :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

Θεοφανία, απλώς να σου πω οτι συμβαίνουν στη ζωή χίλια δυό πράγματα πέρα από τη ανατροφοδοτιση ενός φόρουμ (ακόμα και πράγματα του ίδιου το φόρουμ). 
Αυτά.


Για το καυστικό μου ύφος στη rain, ναι, δεν τη πολυσέβομαι από ένα σημείο και μετά. Κάποια στιγμή μπορεί και να τα ξαναβρούμε αν δεν τη μπαγλαρώσουν. 
Επίσης έχω δει μία τάση ψιλοηγεμονίας μερικές φορές και δεν πολυψήνωμαι για κάτι τέτοιο. Ιδίως οταν αυτή προσπαθείται να επιβληθεί στο πιο ευάλωτο σημείο κάποιου/ας. Όταν ανοίγεται. 
Για τα κόμπλεξ και τα λοιπα απλά γελάμε. Ο καθένας βλέπει τη ζωή με ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ οτι θα σπρώξει γι' αυτό μερικές φορές.

Οι ατάκες είναι ένας άλλος τρόπος κλεισίματος ή δήλωσης δυσαρέσκειας (και σιγουρα ο χειροτερος αν καποιος πεθαινει για... ανατροφοδοτηση!!! λολ) , αυτο για να το ξερεις. Αλλα μπορει να μην εχουν να κανουν μ αυτο που νομιζεις. Και δεν ειναι κι ο μονος τροπος.


Οταν το πειραγμα ή η διαφωνια γινονται με χιουμορ, δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα Οταν γινονται με σκυλισια μετωπικη εμπαθεια ε τοτε... ναι απαντας αναλογως μερικες φορες: (βαζοντας κ λιγο αλατακι )

υπαρχουν ατομα εδω που σεβομαι τοσο πολυ τη σταση ζωης τους που ακομα και να διαφωνω καθετα με κατι που λενε, σπανια θα το εκφρασω βιαια ή... εξωθεσμικα αν θες. συνηθως ομως ποτε δεν χρειαζεται. με καποιο τροπο τα χνωτα τα μας δενουν με σεβασμο ακομα και στις πιο μεγαλες διαφωνιες μας.
επισης αν καποιος εχει προβλημα με τον... λυρισμο, ειναι μαλλον δικο του προβλημα.

----------


## Sofia

> ..................................
> Οι ατάκες είναι ένας άλλος τρόπος κλεισίματος ή δήλωσης δυσαρέσκειας (και σιγουρα ο χειροτερος αν καποιος πεθαινει για... ανατροφοδοτηση!!! λολ) , αυτο για να το ξερεις. Αλλα μπορει να μην εχουν να κανουν μ αυτο που νομιζεις. Και δεν ειναι κι ο μονος τροπος.


Συμφωνω... :Smile:  αν κ δεν φημιζομαι για τις ατακες μου...χεχε

----------


## alexandros3

Εσυ Σοφία έχεις μια διαδικτυακή ψυχραιμία που τελευταία αρχίζω να ζηλεύω... : )

----------


## Sofia

Νομιζω Αλεξανδρε οτι τελευταια δεν φημιζομαι ουτε για την διαδικτυακη μου ψυχραιμια... :Smile: 

Αλλα δεν πειραζει :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

απο καποιαν αποψη ηταν ενδιαφερον το θρεντ παντως. αν εξαιρεσουμε τις προσωπικες κοντρες, ειδαμε σφαιρικα λιγο πολυ τους τροπους με τους οποιους πιστευουν οι αθεοι οτι δεν υπαρχει Θεος, αλλα κ ταυτοχρονα τους τροπους που οι πιστοι βλεπουν την πιστη κ το Θεο κ το πως μπορουμε να εχουμε η οχι σχεση με αυτο το μυστηριωδες ον. τις σκεψεις των ειλικρινων μπερδεμενων αγνωστικιστων κ πολλα κ διαφορα.

απο εκει κ περα ο καθενας κραταει ο,τι τον αναπαυει καλυτερα (που λενε κ στη γλωσσα της εκκλησιας!), αλλα ολοι οσοι μπηκαν στον κοπο να διαβασουν το θρεντ πιθανοτατα να εμαθαν κ 2-3 πραγματακια που πρεσβευουν οι αλλες πλευρες κ συνηθως τα αγνοουμε πληρως. ξερουμε πολυ καλα μονο οτι εχει να κανει με την πλευρα που υποστηριζουμε, αλλα το τι βλεπουν κ οι αλλοι απο τη δικη τους πλευρα δεν μας ενδιαφερει να το εξερευνησουμε, να δουμε μηπως κ αυτοι δεν ειναι τοσο ηλιθιοι οσο φαινονται εξ αρχης, μηπως θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει μια σπιθα αληθειας κατω απο πολλα κ διαφορα μπερδεμενα κ αλλοπροσαλλα πραγματα?

----------


## Remedy

> .......
> 
> 
> Για το καυστικό μου ύφος στη rain, ναι, δεν τη πολυσέβομαι από ένα σημείο και μετά. Κάποια στιγμή μπορεί και να τα ξαναβρούμε αν δεν τη μπαγλαρώσουν. 
> Επίσης έχω δει μία τάση ψιλοηγεμονίας μερικές φορές και δεν πολυψήνωμαι για κάτι τέτοιο. Ιδίως οταν αυτή προσπαθείται να επιβληθεί στο πιο ευάλωτο σημείο κάποιου/ας. Όταν ανοίγεται. 
> .....


τι λες μωρε κι εσυ?
σε πειραξε η ανοιξη μου φαινεται..
εγω, που δεν φημιζομαι για την στραβωμαρα μου, δεν βλεπω τιποτε τετοιο και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι η ευφυεστατη και πολυ υποστηρικτικη ρειν, οταν ειναι αστοχη καποια φορα, ειναι απο σφαλμα εκτιμησης, η απο καποιο δικο της θεμα που την ταλαιπωρει εκεινη την στιγμη και σε καμια περιπτωση απο αυτα τα αθλια που της καταλογιζεις!
(το μπαγλαρωμα μονο ως αποτυχημενο αστειο μπορω να το παρω..)

----------


## Lou!

κατα τη γνωμη μου το ρεινακι (επειδη γνωριζομαστε κ λιγο) δεν πασχει ουτε απο τασεις ηγεμονιας, ουτε να προσβαλλει τους αλλους θελει, διαθετει αρκετη υποστηριξη κ σεβασμο για τον αλλο κατα κανονα.
απλα με τη θρησκεια τα παιρνει πολυ ευκολα στο κρανιο κ με τους πιστους κ μαλλον το θεμα αγγιξε λεπτες ευαισθητες ψυχολογικες χορδες της.
ρειν, σου ζητω εκ των προτερων συγγνωμη για την ανωθεν κριση που παρεθεσα για το προσωπο σου.

----------


## alexandros3

H rain, φίλη remedy, έχει θέματα. Κι έχει επιλέξει ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ζωής. Εγώ τη βλέπω σαν ακτινογραφία και δεν έχει να κάνει που ο ήλιος έγινε πιο ξάστερος τώρα. 
Ας πούμε ότι είναι στα χέρια του θεού λολ.
Η αγάπη, η αλήθεια κι η ειλικρίνεια προστατεύεται. Δεν είναι μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε.
Μακάρι τίπτοα να μη γίνει (που δεν νομίζω) και να είναι ένα ηλίθιο αστείο. 
Αλλά στ' αρχδια μου. Δεν το επιλέγω εγώ αυτό. Ούτε τράβηξα κανά βύσμα.

----------


## Remedy

> H rain, φίλη remedy, έχει θέματα. Κι έχει επιλέξει ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ζωής. Εγώ τη βλέπω σαν ακτινογραφία και δεν έχει να κάνει που ο ήλιος έγινε πιο ξάστερος τώρα. 
> Ας πούμε ότι είναι στα χέρια του θεού λολ.
> Η αγάπη, η αλήθεια κι η ειλικρίνεια προστατεύεται. Δεν είναι μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε.
> Μακάρι τίπτοα να μη γίνει (που δεν νομίζω) και να είναι ένα ηλίθιο αστείο. 
> Αλλά στ' αρχδια μου. Δεν το επιλέγω εγώ αυτό.


εσυ αντι να κανεις ακτινογραφιες, τραβα να κοιμηθεις καμια ωρα και ξαναμιλαμε οταν θα εχεις ξεκουραστει.
με ακοιμηστους και ακαθιστους δεν μιλαμε :Ρ

----------


## alexandros3

Θα το προσπαθήσω.

----------


## Remedy

κι ολοι στα χερια του θεου ειμαστε αλεξανδρε.
κι ας μην υπαρχει....

----------


## alexandros3

Μερικοί πιο πολύ από άλλους

----------


## PETRAN

Ενδιαφέρον αυτό με το global warming ότι δεν υπάρχει (δεν quotarw την sofia γιατί δαγκώνει) . Δεν έχω σχέση με περιβάλλον, αλλά είδα και ένα ντοκιμαντέρ πρόσφατα που υποστήριζε ακριβώς το αντίθετο, ότι υπάρχουν όλα τα επιστημονικά στοιχεία για το global warming και ότι αυτοί οι λίγοι που υποστηρίζουν ότι είναι ψέμα έχουν κάνει διαστρεβλώσεις και παρερμηνείες στοιχείων. Αυτό που έχω διαβάσει είναι ότι global warming υπάρχει, δηλαδή η θερμοκρασία ανεβαίνει. Ο προβληματισμός είναι στα αίτια. Κάποιοι λένε ότι είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο και άλλοι man-made. Τα στοιχεία από όλους τους δορυφόρους λένε ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο γιατί συμβαίνει τρομακτικά γρήγορα και κανένα γεολογικό ίχνος δεν μαρτυράει μια τόσο μεγάλης ταχύτητας αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας. 


Μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο πιθανό αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν το global warming ότι είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο να τα "παίρνουν", γιατί όλες οι εταιρείες και τα εργοστάσια από αυτούς θα έχουν συμφέρον. Όχι οι 3-4 ανερχόμενες ψωροεταιρείες πράσινης ανάπτυξης που δεν έχουν ούτε λεφτά για τον εαυτό τους λολ. Από ότι θυμάμαι πολύ από τους αντιρρησίες του global warming ήταν της G.W. Bush γραμμής και είχαν συμφέροντα στην oil industry...

Anyway εδώ είναι το ντοκιμαντέρ της σειράς horizon όσοι γνωρίζουν Αγγλικά...παραθέτει όλα τα στοιχεία (που είναι από πολλές πηγές, δορυφόρους, γεγολογικά ντοκουμέντα, τους δακτύλιους των δέντρων κλπ.) που αποδεικνύουν ότι το global warming είναι man-made και έχει και συνέντευξη και με πολλούς από τους βασικούς αντιρρησίες (έχει και κάποια άλλα θέματα όπως κάποιοι που υποστηρίζουν ότι το AIDS δεν προκαλείται από τον ιό HIV...lol). Είναι σε 6 10λεπτα parts. Η σειρά horizon έχει γενικά φοβερά ντοκιμαντέρ.


part-1 http://youtu.be/o2wMGU8-2bE

part-2 http://youtu.be/FklwzRihv6Y

part-3 http://youtu.be/NHr36wELGrY

part-4 http://youtu.be/Orlqa039jlQ

part-5 http://youtu.be/yvZS2USXPms

part-6 http://youtu.be/ehlZNEv3mec

----------


## sabb

> H rain, φίλη remedy, έχει θέματα. Κι έχει επιλέξει ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ζωής. Εγώ τη βλέπω σαν ακτινογραφία και δεν έχει να κάνει που ο ήλιος έγινε πιο ξάστερος τώρα. 
> Ας πούμε ότι είναι στα χέρια του θεού λολ.
> Η αγάπη, η αλήθεια κι η ειλικρίνεια προστατεύεται. Δεν είναι μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε.
> Μακάρι τίπτοα να μη γίνει (που δεν νομίζω) και να είναι ένα ηλίθιο αστείο. 
> Αλλά στ' αρχδια μου. Δεν το επιλέγω εγώ αυτό. Ούτε τράβηξα κανά βύσμα.


Χωρίς να θέλω να δικηγορήσω υπέρ της rain - άλλωστε δεν νομίζω να έχει καμία τέτοια ανάγκη - έχω την εντύπωση πως παραληρείς αγαπητέ...Μπλέκεις την rain, την αγάπη, την αλήθεια και την ειλικρίνεια που υπονοείς πως εκείνη δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση αφού είναι απομακρυσμένη από τον θεό, και στο τέλος μας δίνεις και μία στυφή γεύση για τον υφέρποντα σταρχιδισμό σου , και μας παραπέμπεις πολλά επίπεδα κάτω απ' όσα μπορούμε να αντέξουμε. Δεν κατάλαβα για ποιο λόγο αναφέρεστε επί προσωπικού θέματος κάποιοι εδώ πέρα μέσα, άλλοι επώνυμα κι άλλοι ανώνυμα, αλλά μάλλον από όσους νομίζουν πως λόγω της πίστης τους έχουν το προνόμιο του ν'αγαπούν, να είναι ειλικρινείς και γνήσιοι, μάλλον έχουν μεγάλο έλλειμμα απ' όλα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά και προσπαθούν να τα καλύψουν με εμπάθεια...

Κρίμα..

Για άλλη μια φορά...

----------


## alexandros3

Όχι ρε συ φίλε sabb. Δεν είναι έτσι. Μερικοί έχουν επιλέξει να συντηρούν μόνο το τομάρι τους, κι ο,τιδήποτε τους θυμίζει πως μπορεί να υπάρξει κάτι άλλο παθαίνουν ταμπλα και παραλυρούν χωρίς καμία ενσυναίσθηση. 
Τώρα οι τρομολαγνικές ορέξεις της rain είναι πασίγνωστες. Άσε κι έχω φιλαράκια καλά που δεν θέλω να τους συμβεί κάτι.

----------


## PETRAN

> Χωρίς να θέλω να δικηγορήσω υπέρ της rain - άλλωστε δεν νομίζω να έχει καμία τέτοια ανάγκη - έχω την εντύπωση πως παραληρείς αγαπητέ...Μπλέκεις την rain, την αγάπη, την αλήθεια και την ειλικρίνεια που υπονοείς πως εκείνη δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση αφού είναι απομακρυσμένη από τον θεό, και στο τέλος μας δίνεις και μία στυφή γεύση για τον υφέρποντα σταρχιδισμό σου , και μας παραπέμπεις πολλά επίπεδα κάτω απ' όσα μπορούμε να αντέξουμε. Δεν κατάλαβα για ποιο λόγο αναφέρεστε επί προσωπικού θέματος κάποιοι εδώ πέρα μέσα, άλλοι επώνυμα κι άλλοι ανώνυμα, αλλά μάλλον από όσους νομίζουν πως λόγω της πίστης τους έχουν το προνόμιο του ν'αγαπούν, να είναι ειλικρινείς και γνήσιοι, μάλλον έχουν μεγάλο έλλειμμα απ' όλα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά και προσπαθούν να τα καλύψουν με εμπάθεια...
> 
> Κρίμα..
> 
> Για άλλη μια φορά...




Ο Ιησούς μου είπε χθες το βράδυ ότι έχει αμαρτήσει και ότι θα καεί στο πυρ το εξώτερον no worries

----------


## alexandros3

No worries : )

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ο Ιησούς μου είπε χθες το βράδυ ότι έχει αμαρτήσει και ότι θα καεί στο πυρ το εξώτερον no worries


και μενα ο βούδας που με πήρε τηλ μου είπε πως αν δεν κόψεις τις μαλακίες θα κάτσει πάνω σου...:ρ

----------


## alexandros3

Ένα τσεκ θα της κάνουνε, δεν πήγα και στο αστυνομικο δελτίο λολ

----------


## PETRAN

> και μενα ο βούδας που με πήρε τηλ μου είπε πως αν δεν κόψεις τις μαλακίες θα κάτσει πάνω σου...:ρ




Ο βούδας ήταν λεπτός ρε στυλάκι. Μην κοιτάς που τον έχουν χοντρό, ζηλεύουν οι χριστιανοί. Μήπως κάνεις "προβολή" που έλεγε και η weird?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ο βούδας ήταν λεπτός ρε στυλάκι. Μην κοιτάς που τον έχουν χοντρό, ζηλεύουν οι χριστιανοί. Μήπως κάνεις "προβολή" που έλεγε και η weird?


αχαααααααααααααααααααα!!!!.. ....(ναι, που το κατάλαβες?).....πάω να χαλάσω την τόσο ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση που κάνετε παραπλανώντας τους φορουμεθεατες...!

----------


## alexandros3

Ωραίος ο βούδας. Γαλήνιος.

----------


## PETRAN

> Ωραίος ο βούδας. Γαλήνιος.




Σε αντίθεση με αυτό το φορουμ

----------


## alexandros3

Τμήματα του. Ναι : )

----------


## alexandros3

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης.


αει κοιμησου...

----------


## alexandros3

Δεν μου ρχεται : )

----------


## PETRAN

> Τελικά τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω ήσουνα λικάκι εμπαθής sabb λολ 
> Δεν πειράζει. Ο καθένας με τα προβλήματα του.
> Υπάρχουν και 50χρονοι που παραμένουν εντελώς παιδιά. (τη γοητεία δεν βλέπω, ή την αποτελεσματικότητα). (Είμαι 30χρονος και την έχω αρκετά μεγαλη) 
> Όταν χρεοκοπήσεις τα παιδάκια σου θα τα τρέφει το ίδρυμα?
> Σταθερέ άθεε τύπε : )
> Ίσως θα αναγκαστείς τελικά να πας στον Εφραίμ : ) Μπορεί να παίζουν και κανά μπασκετάκι εκεί. Αφού δεν έχεις δουλειά μπορείς να τους φιάχνεις κανά βιντεάκι : ) 
> (τι μλκακας που είσαι : ) και πόσο ελάχιστα καταλαβαίνεις : ) Και εν τέλει πόσο ελάχιστα δίνεις στην πραγματικότητα.
> Μη τα ξαναβγάλεις στο κλαρί όμως ε? Είναι και ψιλοπαράνομο (δεν "πληρώνει" κι όλας, καλύτερα προπαθησε να πηδ τη γυναικα σου : )
> 
> ωχ παναγίτσα μου : )



Νομίζεις ότι βάζοντας ένα χαμογελάκι μετά από κάθε μαχαιριά ο κύριος θα σε συγχωρέσει? Να δω πως θα σου φαίνεται ο φούρνος της κόλασης έτσι που κρίνεις τον συνάνθρωπο σου! Άπιστε, κολασμένε burn in hell


http://youtu.be/54O45k7rl_Q


lol

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> Δεν μου ρχεται : )


δεν προσπαθεις αρκετα..
@Πετραν με εστειλε το ασμα!!!!!!

----------


## alexandros3

Για το καλό του τον κρίνω!!!! Για να μη γίνει κρίνο! (ας γίνει μαντολίνο!) 
Βάλε κανά χαλαρωτικό τραγουδάκι στο music αν θες (όχι τεκνο γιατι θα εισαι πολυ μλκας : )

----------


## Παστελι

> Τελικά τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω ήσουνα λικάκι εμπαθής sabb λολ 
> Δεν πειράζει. Ο καθένας με τα προβλήματα του.
> Υπάρχουν και 50χρονοι που παραμένουν εντελώς παιδιά. (τη γοητεία δεν βλέπω, ή την αποτελεσματικότητα). (Είμαι 30χρονος και την έχω αρκετά μεγαλη) 
> Όταν χρεοκοπήσεις τα παιδάκια σου θα τα τρέφει το ίδρυμα?
> Σταθερέ άθεε τύπε : )
> Ίσως θα αναγκαστείς τελικά να πας στον Εφραίμ : ) Μπορεί να παίζουν και κανά μπασκετάκι εκεί. Αφού δεν έχεις δουλειά μπορείς να τους φιάχνεις κανά βιντεάκι : ) 
> (τι μλκακας που είσαι : ) και πόσο ελάχιστα καταλαβαίνεις : ) Και εν τέλει πόσο ελάχιστα δίνεις στην πραγματικότητα.
> Μη τα ξαναβγάλεις στο κλαρί όμως ε? Είναι και ψιλοπαράνομο (δεν "πληρώνει" κι όλας, καλύτερα προπαθησε να πηδ τη γυναικα σου : )
> 
> ωχ παναγίτσα μου : )


Ντροπη σου.Θα μπορουσε να ειναι πατερας σου. :Frown:

----------


## alexandros3

> δεν προσπαθεις αρκετα..


δεν μπορω με τιποτα, βαραει η καρδια μου σα ταμπουρλο και ψιλοτρεμω
και μου ρχεται να κανω εμετο κι εχω φοβερο πονοκεφαλο.
εχω φοβερο αγχος. το τρεμουλο με φοβιζει λιγο
σκεφτομαι τους δικπους μου και μου ρχεται να βαλω τα κλαματα

----------


## PETRAN

> δεν μπορω με τιποτα, βαραει η καρδια μου σα ταμπουρλο και ψιλοτρεμω




Έλα πάρε αργές ανάσες. Πάρε και το κομμάτι 


http://youtu.be/oxGgDp14e_Y

 :Wink:

----------


## alexandros3

vraia to ebala sto reepat 8a prospa8iso na koimi8o m ayto

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Έλα πάρε αργές ανάσες. Πάρε και το κομμάτι 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/oxGgDp14e_Y


το καουμπόικο παντελόνι πότε βγαίνει?......:ρ

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> δεν μπορω με τιποτα, βαραει η καρδια μου σα ταμπουρλο και ψιλοτρεμω
> και μου ρχεται να κανω εμετο κι εχω φοβερο πονοκεφαλο.
> εχω φοβερο αγχος. το τρεμουλο με φοβιζει λιγο
> σκεφτομαι τους δικπους μου και μου ρχεται να βαλω τα κλαματα


γμτ
κανε ενα ζεστο μπανακι..πιες ενα ζεστο ροφημα και ξαπλωσε..για να κοιμηθεις..

----------


## PETRAN

> το καουμπόικο παντελόνι πότε βγαίνει?......:ρ




Αυτό είναι σε άλλο κομμάτι  :Wink: 

Θα ενημερώσω σύντομα (ετοιμάστε τα 50ευρα παρακαλώ. Άντε τα 10ευρα έστω.) :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Αυτό είναι σε άλλο κομμάτι 
> 
> Θα ενημερώσω σύντομα (ετοιμάστε τα 50ευρα παρακαλώ. Άντε τα 10ευρα έστω.) :P


ξεκίνα εσύ και θα τα βρούμε...(εχω κάτι αποκριάτικα...:ρ)

----------


## ανεμος

> Απ' ότι μπορεί να καταλάβει το φτωχό μυαλό μου, αυτές οι θετικές ανατροφοδοτήσεις έχουν κάψει πολύ κόσμο εδώ μέσα.
> Διακρίνω άτομα που είχαν μια σοβαρή και διακριτική παρουσία να έχουν επειδωθεί με λύσσα στο κυνήγι επίδειξης εξυπναδας και ατάκας.
> Είναι τραγελαφικό από τη μία, αλλά από την άλλη όσοι διαθέτουν λίγο μυαλό μπορούν να διακρίνουν την τρελλή απόγνωση για αναγνώριση και επικράτηση, γεγονός που ξεκαθαρίζει τουλάχιστον για μένα΄την ήρα απ το σιτάρι.
> Γνώμη μου.


Το λυπηρο για μενα οπως επισης Θεοφανια ειναι οτι χρησιμοποιουμε τα ρεπ ποιντς πολλες φορες για να πικαρουμε καποιον να πεταξουμε την χολη μας και γενικα αν καποιος μας την σπαει να του την πουμε εμμεσα....οπως συνεβη εδω στο ποστ απου ενα πολυ <<αγαπητο>> μελος που ηθελε απλως να εκφρασει την μνησικακια του σ ενα πραγματικα αγαπητο μελος εδωσε θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση σε ποστ οπου τουλαχιστον αυτο το αγαπητο μελος προσβληθηκε(το τουλαχιστον ειναι με πολυ πολυ πολυ επιεικια)..........
Ισως γιατι πολυ απλα ετσι μπορουμε να εκφραστουμε γιατι ο ευθυς τροπος δεν μας εκανε ποτε,ισως επισης γιατι δεν εχουμε το κουραγιο να ερθουμε σε συγκρουση...........
Και η πλακα ειναι οτι εδωσε ρεπ ποιντς σε ενα ποστ οπου ουσιαστικα διαφωνει(πιστευει και παραπιστευει)απο οσοθυμαμαι τωρα μπορει να ασπαστηκε και το Ισλαμ δεν ξερω,οτι μας συμφερει καθε φορα.....
Λυπαμαι για το λιγο σου............................................ ....

----------

